# Seguimento Meteorológico Livre



## David sf (9 Ago 2014 às 19:50)

Boas,

Nos últimos tempos tem-se registado um excesso de mensagens off-topic nos vários tópicos de seguimento meteorológico, incluindo o da previsão do tempo e modelos. Essas mensagens, quase todas sobre os gostos pessoais de alguns membros, impedem o desenrolar de discussões mais profundas e acabam por "enterrar" algumas mensagens mais interessantes.

Como tal, e após várias queixas de membros do fórum, foi aberto este tópico onde se poderá discutir livremente, como num café, assuntos ligados à meteorologia, às condições meteorológicas actuais e previstas, aos erros dos modelos, e libertar alguma tensão quando as coisas não correm como cada um quer.

As únicas regras a que este tópico está sujeito são as da boa educação, não são permitidos insultos nem ataques ad-hominem.

Todas as mensagens off-topic colocadas nos tópicos de seguimento comuns serão movidas para aqui a partir de agora.


----------



## alentejano (9 Ago 2014 às 20:47)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Agosto 2014*



Davidmpb disse:


> lol, este verão por aí está a ser mau?



Talvez a melhor indicação de como o Verão esta a decorrer seja o grau de de desenvolvimento e maturação das uvas !...............e quanto a isso posso te dizer que estão atrasadas talvez um mês ou seja nada de vindimas antes de meio de Setembro!!!!!!!a natureza não mente amigo! o Verão vai fraco quer em relação as temperaturas quer a insolação! e a minha re4gião não é a pior, lá mais para o litoral ou norte esta a coisa mais feia! agora para quem gosta de Verões á inglesa e fazer praia nas Hebridas ou em Ostende esta feliz claro!........Abraaço


----------



## Thomar (9 Ago 2014 às 22:18)

David sf disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Nos últimos tempos tem-se registado um excesso de mensagens off-topic nos vários tópicos de seguimento meteorológico, incluindo o da previsão do tempo e modelos. Essas mensagens, quase todas sobre os gostos pessoais de alguns membros, impedem o desenrolar de discussões mais profundas e acabam por "enterrar" algumas mensagens mais interessantes.
> 
> ...



Muito bem *David sf*! 

Eu próprio aprovo esta medida, pois já algum tempo alguns_ users _se perdem/divagam tornando algumas páginas do forum como se fosse uma conversa de café... 

Até Eu já tinha sugerido alguns _users_ dar uma espreitadela/pesquisa em alguns tópicos dos anos anteriores (ver: sugestões para o meteopt).


----------



## alentejano (10 Ago 2014 às 10:47)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Agosto 2014*



Davidmpb disse:


> lol, este verão por aí está a ser mau?



Amigo bom dia
     Eu acho que a melhor prova de como esta indo climatológicanemte este Verão de 2014 é o que se ve na natureza e posso te dizer que olhando para as vinhas e concretamente para o desenvolvimento e graduação das uvas , está tudo atrasado umas 3 a 4 semanas!........vindimas este ano só la para meio de Setembro!..........acho que isto diz tudo! é claro que há por aqui uns senhores que gostam do climas escocês e das praias da Irlanda ou da Bélgica!!!!!lololol (foi um pouco de humor).....eu por mim gosto é mesmo do Alentejo puro e duro!!!!!!!!! sol, calor, boa carne e bom vinho!.........abraço amigo


----------



## amando96 (10 Ago 2014 às 12:02)

O melhor vinho vem de uvas que cresceram com mais dificuldade.


----------



## camrov8 (10 Ago 2014 às 14:00)

amando96 disse:


> O melhor vinho vem de uvas que cresceram com mais dificuldade.



sem calor e sol não há vinho amigo


----------



## james (10 Ago 2014 às 15:26)

camrov8 disse:


> sem calor e sol não há vinho amigo





Mas calor e sol e que o Alentejo tem tido com fartura . . .

Como e normal em qualquer verao .


----------



## camrov8 (10 Ago 2014 às 19:42)

mas há mais Portugal e como já foi  referido este verão esta atípico e agora para espicaçar só diz que é normal os meninos das cidades que compram as alfaces e melancias no hipermercado. Se muitos forem ao campo nem sabem a aparência da planta que dá melancias. Melhor que todos os sensores é a mãe natureza quem cultiva em especial  no norte vê tudo atrasado ou marreco


----------



## alentejano (10 Ago 2014 às 20:46)

camrov8 disse:


> mas há mais Portugal e como já foi  referido este verão esta atípico e agora para espicaçar só diz que é normal os meninos das cidades que compram as alfaces e melancias no hipermercado. Se muitos forem ao campo nem sabem a aparência da planta que dá melancias. Melhor que todos os sensores é a mãe natureza quem cultiva em especial  no norte vê tudo atrasado ou marreco



Ora nem mais!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alentejano (10 Ago 2014 às 20:47)

james disse:


> Mas calor e sol e que o Alentejo tem tido com fartura . . .
> 
> Como e normal em qualquer verao .



Está bem enganado ó minhotinho!!!!!!!!


----------



## alentejano (10 Ago 2014 às 20:48)

amando96 disse:


> O melhor vinho vem de uvas que cresceram com mais dificuldade.



esta agora ate que tem graça!!!!!!!!!!!!!nunca tal tinha escutado!!!!!mas provavelmente estou a ler um post de entendido!!!!!!!


----------



## james (10 Ago 2014 às 21:20)

camrov8 disse:


> mas há mais Portugal e como já foi  referido este verão esta atípico e agora para espicaçar só diz que é normal os meninos das cidades que compram as alfaces e melancias no hipermercado. Se muitos forem ao campo nem sabem a aparência da planta que dá melancias. Melhor que todos os sensores é a mãe natureza quem cultiva em especial  no norte vê tudo atrasado ou marreco



Mas verao atipico onde ?

Aqui , na minha regiao , verao atipico foi no ano passado , onde 2 / 3 do verao estiveram sob influencia de uma corrente de Leste .


----------



## james (10 Ago 2014 às 21:24)

alentejano disse:


> Está bem enganado ó minhotinho!!!!!!!!





Quantos dias de ceu nublado e precipitacao registada  leva o Alentejo desde 1 de julho ? 

E , segundo os seus proprios relatos , a temperatura na maior parte das vezes ronda os 30   °  C ,para mim e quente .


----------



## alentejano (11 Ago 2014 às 00:23)

james disse:


> Quantos dias de ceu nublado e precipitacao registada  leva o Alentejo desde 1 de julho ?
> 
> E , segundo os seus proprios relatos , a temperatura na maior parte das vezes ronda os 30   °  C ,para mim e quente .



Pois é amigo !.............por isso vc é minhoto e eu alentejano!............vc gosta de nevoeiros, nortadas, noites frias, humidade. tudo verde á volta inclusive o vinho e portanto tudo que seja mais de 30º para si já é calor!..........eu ao contrario gosto, e já agora preciso, de tempo seco, pouco ou nenhum vento,noites mornas, tudo amarelo e verde escurro, vinho maduro e encorpado e para nós 30º é fresquito nesta altura do ano!.como aqui dizemos " ó compadre lá o termometero da farmácia do ti Chico só marca 35º! inda nã chegou o calor de verdadi!!!" abraços


----------



## james (11 Ago 2014 às 00:44)

alentejano disse:


> Pois é amigo !.............por isso vc é minhoto e eu alentejano!............vc gosta de nevoeiros, nortadas, noites frias, humidade. tudo verde á volta inclusive o vinho e portanto tudo que seja mais de 30º para si já é calor!..........eu ao contrario gosto, e já agora preciso, de tempo seco, pouco ou nenhum vento,noites mornas, tudo amarelo e verde escurro, vinho maduro e encorpado e para nós 30º é fresquito nesta altura do ano!.como aqui dizemos " ó compadre lá o termometero da farmácia do ti Chico só marca 35º! inda nã chegou o calor de verdadi!!!" abraços






Ok , gostos nao se discutem .
Abracos


----------



## frederico (12 Ago 2014 às 14:19)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Agosto 2014*



Davidmpb disse:


> lol, este verão por aí está a ser mau?



Apesar da água fria, nunca vi tanta gente de férias como neste ano. Há locais onde a diferença é brutal.


----------



## Aurélio (12 Ago 2014 às 14:33)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Agosto 2014*



frederico disse:


> Apesar da água fria, nunca vi tanta gente de férias como neste ano. Há locais onde a diferença é brutal.



Epá tu nem me digas nada ..... e este mês de Agosto ainda está a ser pior que o mês de Julho, até ontem onde fui fazer nudismo, de repente juntou-se uma romaria que era uma coisa impressionante. E pensava eu "Ah e tal é Segunda Feira", uma praia com normalmente 20 pessoas chegámos a ser quase 100 pessoas, na maioria jovens rapazes e raparigas não nudistas o que importunou bastante os nudistas lá presentes, embora nenhum dos jovens tenha tido qualquer acto que nos inibi-se mas já ficarem vestidos, nos faz não estarmos tão á vontade !

Apenas para inserir isto no tópico:

- Em Faro estão 28ºC mas aqui ondo moro 10 km a norte estão uns 34/35ºC !
Em Vilamoura regista neste momento cerca de 36º C !


----------



## Lipegno (14 Ago 2014 às 12:02)

Boas

Antes de mais deixem-me apresentar sou o Filipe Quintal da Madeira, e apesar de já ser membro do MeteoPT à alguns anos não tenho por habito participar no forum (apesar de o consultar várias vezes para obter previsões do tempo). 

Estou a deixar esta mensagem para saber se algum dos membros do meteoPT tem conhecimento de algum serviço que permita obter o histórico das condições metrológicas da Madeira. Ja corri o site do IPMA e não encontrei nada, idealmente gostaria de obter as condições observadas e não resultados de modelos.

Muito Obrigado.

(peço desculpa se esta não é a thread indicada para este tipo de questões)


----------



## CptRena (14 Ago 2014 às 21:50)

Lipegno disse:


> Boas
> 
> Antes de mais deixem-me apresentar sou o Filipe Quintal da Madeira, e apesar de já ser membro do MeteoPT à alguns anos não tenho por habito participar no forum (apesar de o consultar várias vezes para obter previsões do tempo).
> 
> ...




Depende de quão para trás quer ver. O IPMA tem de facto histórico de observação das estações até 4 dias para trás em flash ou desde 2013-12-27 em gráficos/imagens (histórico). É só escolher a estação e está a andar 

Flash
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie.grafica/obsHorariosSup.jsp?selEstacao=990&idEstacao=990

Gráficos/Imagens
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.su...s.jsp?selVar=tempins&selEstacao=990&selRede=0

Gráficos/Imagens (histórico)
http://www.ipma.pt/opencms/pt/otempo/obs.superficie.grafica/obsHorariosHistorico.jsp


Para ver o histórico é preciso ter conta no site do IPMA. É só registar.


----------



## filipe cunha (15 Ago 2014 às 14:25)

David sf disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Nos últimos tempos tem-se registado um excesso de mensagens off-topic nos vários tópicos de seguimento meteorológico, incluindo o da previsão do tempo e modelos. Essas mensagens, quase todas sobre os gostos pessoais de alguns membros, impedem o desenrolar de discussões mais profundas e acabam por "enterrar" algumas mensagens mais interessantes.
> 
> ...



Concordo, o problema ainda mais grave, penso eu de que , ainda são aqueles que no teatro da calamidade, do boom de visitas nesse seguimento, apareçam a dar valores, assim sempre pelo alto, para dar mais drama ao seguimento, e nunca se soube que estação teem, nem onde se baseiam para darem esses valores


----------



## Lipegno (19 Ago 2014 às 15:22)

CptRena disse:


> Depende de quão para trás quer ver. O IPMA tem de facto histórico de observação das estações até 4 dias para trás em flash ou desde 2013-12-27 em gráficos/imagens (histórico). É só escolher a estação e está a andar
> 
> Flash
> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie.grafica/obsHorariosSup.jsp?selEstacao=990&idEstacao=990
> ...




Boas, muito obrigado pela ajuda. 

Acabei por ir ao weather underground e retirar os dados da estação do aeroporto para um CSV, é a que dispõe de mais dados.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Ago 2014 às 17:08)

Cheira-me a Setembro quente, pelo menos o inicio assim parece que o vai ser...


----------



## james (22 Ago 2014 às 21:13)

Setembro e um mes bipolar , quente na primeira metade , muito chuvoso no fim , em especial no Norte , normalmente .

Se calhar ainda vamos apanhar uns dias de calor no inicio . Muitas vezes e nesta altura no Norte que se apanham os dias mais quentes do verao .


----------



## MSantos (22 Ago 2014 às 21:15)

Este tempo está um tédio , nem dá vontade de participar no fórum, estou desejoso que venha alguma animação meteorológica.


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Ago 2014 às 14:17)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Agosto 2014*



alentejano disse:


> Talvez a melhor indicação de como o Verão esta a decorrer seja o grau de de desenvolvimento e maturação das uvas !...............e quanto a isso posso te dizer que estão atrasadas talvez um mês ou seja nada de vindimas antes de meio de Setembro!!!!!!!a natureza não mente amigo! o Verão vai fraco quer em relação as temperaturas quer a insolação! e a minha re4gião não é a pior, lá mais para o litoral ou norte esta a coisa mais feia! agora para quem gosta de Verões á inglesa e fazer praia nas Hebridas ou em Ostende esta feliz claro!........Abraaço


se o verão para si tem sido fraco isso é consigo gostos não se discutem, e digo-lhe mais, nesta semana na minha região a uva já começou  a ser apanhada e está óptima (e não vivemos assim tão longe um do outro), este ano não posso ir á vindima como a ano passado, a uva precisa sim de calor, mas não é preciso 40 graus todos os dias, alias demasiado calor também não é bom para a uva, por exemplo a ano passado foi muito quente, e a meio de setembro muitas uvas já não estavam em condições de colher


----------



## Zapiao (1 Set 2014 às 00:27)

*Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2014*

Como adoro o dia 1 deste mês porque finalmente estamos a caminhar para o inverno, nao resisti a criar eu este tópico


----------



## meko60 (1 Set 2014 às 10:03)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2014*

Bom dia!
Faço minhas as palavras do Zapiao,venham lá os dias mais frescos .


----------



## Microburst (1 Set 2014 às 11:42)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2014*

Idem, idem!


----------



## dASk (1 Set 2014 às 19:54)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2014*

Dias frescos ainda não por favor que estou em contagem decrescente para as festas da Moita que se realizam de 12 a 21 de Setembro.. venha de lá quentinho e noites tropicais ainda que tivemos muito poucas este verão. Não estou a pedir muito até porque até dia 21 ainda é verão..


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Set 2014 às 19:16)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2014*



david 6 disse:


> para domingo e segunda o gfs mostra interessante nesta saida
> 
> Domingo:
> 
> ...


Deus queira que sim, que venha alguma instabilidade


----------



## Fernando Costa (4 Set 2014 às 15:18)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2014*

Porreiro. É mesmo isso que se quer. Um Setembro ameno e instável com chuvinha e trovoadas. Finalmente um Setembro interessante até um pouco em contra ciclo com os últimos anos.


----------



## Stinger (4 Set 2014 às 15:34)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2014*



Fernando Costa disse:


> Porreiro. É mesmo isso que se quer. Um Setembro ameno e instável com chuvinha e trovoadas. Finalmente um Setembro interessante até um pouco em contra ciclo com os últimos anos.



Sem duvida que é interessante , mas nao corresponde de todo á imagem "setembro"


----------



## Fernando Costa (4 Set 2014 às 15:39)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2014*

Como assim não corresponde de todo a imagem "setembro"? Acho que não percebi.


----------



## rozzo (4 Set 2014 às 15:45)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2014*

Colegas, essa discussão, noutro tópico sff:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/diversidade-climatica-em-portugal-3088-19.html

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/off-topic/seguimento-meteorologico-livre-7798-2.html

Obrigado!


----------



## Fernando Costa (4 Set 2014 às 16:09)

Ora essa não tem de que. Eu é que peço desculpa se escrevi no tópico errado.


----------



## squidward (4 Set 2014 às 18:04)

Venham mas é as Trovoadas, já tenho saudades!!


----------



## camrov8 (4 Set 2014 às 22:47)

ficamos cá a espera o cape ta alto agora se vai dar alguma coisa não sei,


----------



## james (5 Set 2014 às 14:42)

DEsde que começou a haver a previsão de instabilidade para este fim de semana , até tenho outro ânimo para ir trabalhar .

Ainda dizem que o tempo cinzento provoca depressões , não para mim , muito pelo contrário .


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Set 2014 às 17:34)

james disse:


> DEsde que começou a haver a previsão de instabilidade para este fim de semana , até tenho outro ânimo para ir trabalhar .
> 
> Ainda dizem que o tempo cinzento provoca depressões , não para mim , muito pelo contrário .



Isso é provavelmente um sentimento partilhado por todos por aqui, mas cuidado com as expectativas, quanto maior a subida maior a queda .


----------



## MSantos (5 Set 2014 às 18:21)

james disse:


> DEsde que começou a haver a previsão de instabilidade para este fim de semana , até tenho outro ânimo para ir trabalhar .
> 
> Ainda dizem que o tempo cinzento provoca depressões , não para mim , muito pelo contrário .



O que me causa depressão meteorológica é o tempo repetitivo quer seja de Sol ou de chuva, gosto de variação e alternância de condições meteorológicas. 

No entanto quando estive na Polónia nos 10 dias consecutivos em que houve precipitação sob a forma de neve nunca me fartei.


----------



## Jota 21 (8 Set 2014 às 19:41)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2014*



Snifa disse:


> Quanto ao modelos, o GFS nesta última run mete a depressão ainda algo afastada de Portugal, o IPMA ( que segue o ECM )  nas sua previsões fala em aguaceiros para quarta e quinta, mas nem menciona ( para já ) a possibilidade de trovoadas.



Peço desculpa, mas quanto mais afastada, melhor.
Verão é Verão. O normal e desejável pela maioria da população será um mês normal de Verão, já não com as temperaturas elevadas de Julho ou Agosto mas com tempo agradável. Para chuva, trovoada e vento temos os meses de Outono e Inverno. 

A perspectiva para os próximos tempos, vendo os modelos, é de continuação deste tempo desagradável com pouco vento, muita humidade e um calor "desconfortável" como o dos últimos dias. 

Resumindo, vai-te embora depressão, venha o anticiclone, para nos proporcionar uns agradáveis dias de final de Verão


----------



## alentejano (8 Set 2014 às 19:44)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2014*



Jota 21 disse:


> Peço desculpa, mas quanto mais afastada, melhor.
> Verão é Verão. O normal e desejável pela maioria da população será um mês normal de Verão, já não com as temperaturas elevadas de Julho ou Agosto mas com tempo agradável. Para chuva, trovoada e vento temos os meses de Outono e Inverno.
> 
> A perspectiva para os próximos tempos, vendo os modelos, é de continuação deste tempo desagradável com pouco vento, muita humidade e um calor "desconfortável" como o dos últimos dias.
> ...



Ora ate que enfim oiço uma opinião "inteligente"!!!!!!!


----------



## Snifa (8 Set 2014 às 19:57)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2014*



alentejano disse:


> Ora ate que enfim oiço uma opinião "inteligente"!!!!!!!



Diga lá então a sua opinião "inteligente"... da evolução do modelos...

Gostava de saber qual era.


----------



## david 6 (8 Set 2014 às 20:00)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2014*



Jota 21 disse:


> Peço desculpa, mas quanto mais afastada, melhor.
> Verão é Verão. O normal e desejável pela maioria da população será um mês normal de Verão, já não com as temperaturas elevadas de Julho ou Agosto mas com tempo agradável. Para chuva, trovoada e vento temos os meses de Outono e Inverno.
> 
> A perspectiva para os próximos tempos, vendo os modelos, é de continuação deste tempo desagradável com pouco vento, muita humidade e um calor "desconfortável" como o dos últimos dias.
> ...



que eu saiba em Setembro já há as primeiras chuvas e e´ normal haver trovoadas em Setembro...

ON TOPIC: modelos continuam a prever aguaceiros e trovoadas na quarta e aguaceiros na quinta, já e´ mais que certo que vai chover, penso que ainda não se sabe bem a +ou- quantidade que vai cair


----------



## Paulo H (8 Set 2014 às 20:13)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2014*

[OFF TÓPIC]:
Para quem julgue que não é normal chover em junho, julho, agosto e setembro, que consulte as respetivas normais climatológicas. Irão ficar surpreendidos! Estou de acordo, quer do ponto de vista do turista, quer do agricultor, o verão quere-se sem precipitação. Mas uma coisa é desejar, outra é a realidade!


----------



## james (9 Set 2014 às 13:34)

Jota 21 disse:


> Peço desculpa, mas quanto mais afastada, melhor.
> Verão é Verão. O normal e desejável pela maioria da população será um mês normal de Verão, já não com as temperaturas elevadas de Julho ou Agosto mas com tempo agradável. Para chuva, trovoada e vento temos os meses de Outono e Inverno.
> 
> A perspectiva para os próximos tempos, vendo os modelos, é de continuação deste tempo desagradável com pouco vento, muita humidade e um calor "desconfortável" como o dos últimos dias.
> ...






Fala por ti !


----------



## alentejano (9 Set 2014 às 13:39)

james disse:


> Fala por ti !



Fala por ele e  por qualquer pessoa normal!............porque não é normal nesta altura do ano alguem querer chuva trovoada vento tempestades prejuízos nas vinhas etc etc.............quem curt devia ir morar para a Irlanda ou Escocia ou coisa assim! Viva o Verão


----------



## Snifa (9 Set 2014 às 13:46)

alentejano disse:


> Fala por ele e  por qualquer pessoa normal!............porque não é normal nesta altura do ano alguem querer chuva trovoada vento tempestades prejuízos nas vinhas etc etc.............quem curt devia ir morar para a Irlanda ou Escocia ou coisa assim! Viva o Verão



Mas desde quando não é normal as pessoas terem os seu próprios gostos? Seja calor, frio, chuva, sol, o que fôr? Andamos agora aqui a discutir gostos? Ou pior, a tentar impor os nossos gostos aos outros, dizendo o que é " normal" e o que não é?

Ou seja, quem não quer calor, e prefere chuva, ou vice versa, não é normal??

E já agora, o que é isso da "normalidade"?


----------



## james (9 Set 2014 às 13:56)

alentejano disse:


> Fala por ele e  por qualquer pessoa normal!............porque não é normal nesta altura do ano alguem querer chuva trovoada vento tempestades prejuízos nas vinhas etc etc.............quem curt devia ir morar para a Irlanda ou Escocia ou coisa assim! Viva o Verão



E tu , es nornal ?

Pelo menos na educacao vejo uma anomalia .


----------



## Geiras (9 Set 2014 às 14:13)

Há 3 anos fiz as vindimas na beira baixa com chuva e trovoada, foi tão espectacular!


----------



## rozzo (9 Set 2014 às 14:14)

Criámos o tópico para ser relativamente desanuviado, para manter a organização noutros. Estejam à vontade para discutir opiniões com ou sem interesse, mas com uma condição:

 *educação!*


Obrigado...


----------



## 1337 (9 Set 2014 às 14:49)

alentejano disse:


> Fala por ele e  por qualquer pessoa normal!............porque não é normal nesta altura do ano alguem querer chuva trovoada vento tempestades prejuízos nas vinhas etc etc.............quem curt devia ir morar para a Irlanda ou Escocia ou coisa assim! Viva o Verão



Tu é que pensas que isto é o Sahara, mas enganas-te. Se queres mesmo verão o ano todo tens muitos sítios que quase não chove o ano todo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Set 2014 às 15:00)

Começaram os desvaneios ...cá por mim,eu só acho mal empregado,tanta agua a cair no mar,e nós por terra tudo seco e a meter dó ,venha lá mas é uns dias de chuva .


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Set 2014 às 16:49)

alentejano disse:


> Fala por ele e  por qualquer pessoa normal!............porque não é normal nesta altura do ano alguem querer chuva trovoada vento tempestades prejuízos nas vinhas etc etc.............quem curt devia ir morar para a Irlanda ou Escocia ou coisa assim! Viva o Verão


Se gostas só de sol e de 40 ou 50 graus posso-te dar os nomes de uns desertos bem fixes, lá não chove de certeza e tá calor, é só disseres


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Set 2014 às 17:22)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Setembro 2014*



alentejano disse:


> Manha de sol e vento fraco com temperatura de 24.9º.A mínima durante a noite foi de 16,9º!...Só espero que o Verão continue pelo menos até á segunda semana de Outubro que será quando eu posso partir para onde o Verão partiu!


Já agora o verão pode continuar atá ao natal não?


----------



## alentejano (9 Set 2014 às 17:32)

Davidmpb disse:


> Se gostas só de sol e de 40 ou 50 graus posso-te dar os nomes de uns desertos bem fixes, lá não chove de certeza e tá calor, é só disseres



Sim so gosto de sol e calor e Verão!................e não precisão de ir para deserto nenhum.....sei bom onde o encontro e melhor do que saber é puder la estar!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alentejano (9 Set 2014 às 17:35)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Setembro 2014*

Ate ao Natal não porque Natal é inverno!!!!! é frio é chuva é dias pequenos e tristes mas faz parte da natureza! felizmente eu posso me dar ao luxo de não ter que levar com ele!!!!!!!!!!!lá para Maio volto! sou como as andorinhas deixo o Inverno para quem "hiberna"hihihihih


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Set 2014 às 17:49)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Setembro 2014*



alentejano disse:


> Ate ao Natal não porque Natal é inverno!!!!! é frio é chuva é dias pequenos e tristes mas faz parte da natureza! felizmente eu posso me dar ao luxo de não ter que levar com ele!!!!!!!!!!!lá para Maio volto! sou como as andorinhas deixo o Inverno para quem "hiberna"hihihihih


ah não levas com o inverno? porquê, emigras nesses meses? é porque não gostas mesmo de chuva e frio!


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Set 2014 às 17:52)

alentejano disse:


> Sim so gosto de sol e calor e Verão!................e não precisão de ir para deserto nenhum.....sei bom onde o encontro e melhor do que saber é puder la estar!!!!!!!!!!!


Mas diz-me lá uma coisa, achas que a chuva não é precisa? achas que o tempo devia ser só sol e calor? onde é que tu depois bebias agua, onde é que tinhas agua para regar? onde?


----------



## miguel (9 Set 2014 às 18:02)

Alentejano vai fazer uma casa no deserto e emigra para lá!!o pior é que também lá as vezes chove!! nesses poucos dias emigras para outro lado que não chova...não deves beber agua! mas se até os camelos tem de beber!


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Set 2014 às 18:06)

miguel disse:


> Alentejano vai fazer uma casa no deserto e emigra para lá!!o pior é que também lá as vezes chove!! nesses poucos dias emigras para outro lado que não chova...não deves beber agua! mas se até os camelos tem de beber!


epá no deserto também não dava para ele viver é que á noite fica frio, e ele não gosta disso,só gosta só de noites tropicais de preferência acima dos 30 graus


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Set 2014 às 18:13)

Pessoal vamos lá ter calma. O homem gosta do calor temos de respeitar... Eu gosto do frio e da chuva assim como a maior parte dos membros deste fórum, mas isso não quer dizer que todos tenham de ser assim. Se o nosso caro colega alentejano gosta do calor temos é de respeitar, assim como ele tem de nos respeitar a nós.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Set 2014 às 18:22)

Meteofan disse:


> Pessoal vamos lá ter calma. O homem gosta do calor temos de respeitar... Eu gosto do frio e da chuva assim como a maior parte dos membros deste fórum, mas isso não quer dizer que todos tenham de ser assim. Se o nosso caro colega alentejano gosta do calor temos é de respeitar, assim como ele tem de nos respeitar a nós.


Eu respeito, agora no momento em que ele disse num post " até que enfim oiço uma opinião "inteligente"" disse indirectamente que nós não éramos inteligentes


----------



## Snifa (9 Set 2014 às 18:26)

Meteofan disse:


> Pessoal vamos lá ter calma. O homem gosta do calor temos de respeitar... Eu gosto do frio e da chuva assim como a maior parte dos membros deste fórum, mas isso não quer dizer que todos tenham de ser assim. Se o nosso caro colega alentejano gosta do calor temos é de respeitar, assim como ele tem de nos respeitar a nós.



Certamente que sim, gosto não se discutem, a questão aqui é que o membro Alentejano não parece lidar muito bem com outro tipo de gostos contrários aos seus.

Ainda ontem no seguimento previsão do tempo e modelos de Setembro, este membro, e após um outro colega ter dado (e bem) a sua opinião neste tópico, disse algo que, a meu ver, não é correcto, disse, e estou a citar: "até que enfim ouço uma opinião inteligente", ou seja, para este membro, todas as análises aos modelos de outros membros, mais ou menos experientes, e que se limitaram a falar na evolução dos modelos, são opiniões " pouco inteligentes", isto porque não vão de encontro ao seu gosto pessoal, e aquilo que ele considera "normal".

Hoje vem falar de "normalidades", e quem quer chuva ou instabilidade não é "normal", apenas porque estamos em Setembro e o membro Alentejano quer calor..este tipo de atitudes gera reacções dos outros membros, por vezes nada simpáticas, e contribui para causar atritos  no forum.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Set 2014 às 18:31)

Faço minhas palavras, as palavras do Snifa


----------



## Snifa (9 Set 2014 às 18:51)

Queria apenas referir que o membro Alentejano tem todo o direito ( como qualquer um de nós ) de ter os seus gostos, e deve demonstrá-lo, agora também penso que poderá ter uma atitude um pouco diferente aqui no  forum, para exprimir os seus gostos e opiniões não é necessário por vezes uma atitude, direi, algo " provocatória" para com os outros membros que não partilhem da mesma opinião ou gosto.

Penso que ninguém está contra os gostos do Alentejano ( pelo menos falo por mim) mas acho que devia rever a suas reacções aqui no forum e é disso que se trata, não é uma questão de gostos pessoais...


----------



## filipe cunha (9 Set 2014 às 18:57)

Este topico está interessante, um bom off topic, juntam-se aqui todos os seguimentos
Tambem gosto muito de trovões e trovoadas, mas nas antenas e casas dos outros, presumo que tenham seguro


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Set 2014 às 19:27)

alentejano disse:


> Fala por ele e  por qualquer pessoa normal!............porque não é normal nesta altura do ano alguem querer chuva trovoada vento tempestades prejuízos nas vinhas etc etc.............quem curt devia ir morar para a Irlanda ou Escocia ou coisa assim! Viva o Verão



Amigo alentejano, gostas do verão? Normal, eu também o adoro e acho que grande parte da malta aqui anseia pela chegada do calor todos os anos , sem excessos como é óbvio. Agora vires para um fórum de amantes de meteorologia ainda por cima em Setembro dizer que o se quer é calor, viva o verão e que quem quer chuva e trovoada não é normal, desculpa mas já não faz sentido. Para isso vais para uma página de amantes do calor.

Ainda por cima vives numa das zonas que recebe mais dias de sol e temperaturas mais elevadas da Europa durante todo o ano. 

E mais, este tempo mais instável que estamos a ter agora é apenas uma pequena amostra do que passa em grande parte da Europa durante quase todo o verão, que só quando chega o calor é que começam a ver a verdadeira violência atmosférica. Basta ires ao tópico de seguimento Europa e veres as agradáveis fotos do verão que há por alguns países.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (9 Set 2014 às 20:56)

Vivo em Viseu e como tal costumo ter verões quentes e longos, que odeio. Leio o fórum todos os dias apesar de ser pouco participante. Apesar das minha preferências, não venho para o fórum queixar-me do sol e calor intensos por motivos óbvios: estamos no verão e é natural que haja sol e calor. No entanto, se a meteorologia atendesse à minha vontade, a temperatura nunca ultrapassaria os 25ºC, não teríamos mais de 2 meses de sol intenso e o inverno teria muita neve e trovoada, já agora. Sou, portanto, assumida e orgulhosamente pouco inteligente e anormal. O que não sou mesmo é mal educada.


----------



## Aurélio (9 Set 2014 às 22:04)

Este tópico está lindo está


----------



## MSantos (9 Set 2014 às 23:19)

Aurélio disse:


> Este tópico está lindo está



Imagina isto espalhado nos tópicos realmente importantes!


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Set 2014 às 23:30)

Aurélio disse:


> Este tópico está lindo está



É pra isto que ele serve, conversa de café.


----------



## CptRena (10 Set 2014 às 17:15)

Bem boas as depressões nesta altura, para trazer águas quentinhas para o litoral norte. Agora é que começa a se estar bem na praia, na água.


----------



## rozzo (10 Set 2014 às 17:56)

CptRena disse:


> Bem boas as depressões nesta altura, para trazer águas quentinhas para o litoral norte. Agora é que começa a se estar bem na praia, na água.



Agora com este vento de sul dava jeito uns dias com sol para aproveitar isso realmente. Pode ser que sim. 


É chato é que começam a aparecer as alforrecas...


----------



## Jota 21 (11 Set 2014 às 12:09)

Um tópico com conversa de café sobre meteorologia parece-me bastante positivo.
Estou registado há bastante tempo e nos últimos dois anos deixei de comentar frequentemente por este fórum ter entrado em modo quase profissional. Tem muita gente entendida que evoluiu muito ao longo do tempo e que já não liga muito bem com os mais amadores.
Portanto temos aqui um espaço porreiro para trocar umas opiniões sem o stress de podermos estar a dizer asneiras, meteorológicamente falando. 
Penso apenas que chamando-se "Seguimento Meteorológico Livre", faz parte do tema deste Fórum e não deveria estar na secção "off-topic".

Sendo assim, posso dizer que estou farto deste tempo, que esta depressão já enjoa e parece que nunca mais se vai embora. Dias mais ou menos quentes e húmidos não são para mim. Casas com humidade elevada em que uma simples toalha de banho não seca e a sensação de que estou sempre com tendência para suar, tiram-me do sério.

Já li no tópico mais profissional que a tendência é para esta situação se manter por mais uns 10 a 15 dias o que é terrível  Tudo o que é de mais é moléstia, como se costuma dizer 

O meu agradecimento por poder escrever aqui tudo isto sem qualquer constrangimento.


----------



## MSantos (11 Set 2014 às 12:32)

Jota 21 disse:


> Um tópico com conversa de café sobre meteorologia parece-me bastante positivo.
> (...)
> 
> Portanto temos aqui um espaço porreiro para trocar umas opiniões sem o stress de podermos estar a dizer asneiras, meteorológicamente falando.
> ...



Também concordo, este tópico não é off-topic, pois enquadra-se no tema central do nosso fórum que é a meteorologia, penso que devia estar na secção "Meteorologia Geral" e devia ser mensal e não continuo, para haver alguma organização e ser mais fácil uma eventual consulta posterior.

Moderadores o que acham?


----------



## james (11 Set 2014 às 12:37)

Jota 21 disse:


> Um tópico com conversa de café sobre meteorologia parece-me bastante positivo.
> Estou registado há bastante tempo e nos últimos dois anos deixei de comentar frequentemente por este fórum ter entrado em modo quase profissional. Tem muita gente entendida que evoluiu muito ao longo do tempo e que já não liga muito bem com os mais amadores.
> Portanto temos aqui um espaço porreiro para trocar umas opiniões sem o stress de podermos estar a dizer asneiras, meteorológicamente falando.
> Penso apenas que chamando-se "Seguimento Meteorológico Livre", faz parte do tema deste Fórum e não deveria estar na secção "off-topic".
> ...


----------



## vitamos (11 Set 2014 às 12:40)

Não existe, nem nunca existirá neste fórum, um tópico de seguimento profissional.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Set 2014 às 12:42)

Jota 21 disse:


> E , ja agora , lanco um desafio : Por que nao criar um terceiro topico ?
> 
> Ficavamos com um profissional , um de conversas de cafe e outro para amadores  ( onde quem fizesse uma previsao de forma empirica ou basesda apenas em pormenores nao cientificos ou mesmo quem se baseasse nas fases da Lua nao fosse enxovalhado publicamente ).



Para quem fala em segregação a nível de posts no tópico das previsões quer mais segregação. Não me lembro de alguém ter sido censurado por ter feito uma previsão com base nas fases da Lua, apenas uma discussão do quão cientifico/fiável pode ser isso. Simplesmente o tópico das previsões é como o nome indica para previsões, não para lamentos ou sonhos. Foi para isso que foi criado este tópico e está fora da "Meteorologia geral".


----------



## james (11 Set 2014 às 12:43)

vitamos disse:


> Não existe, nem nunca existirá neste fórum, um tópico de seguimento profissional.






Entao os moderadores que aceitem opinioes alternativas sem os chamar de ignorantes .


----------



## vitamos (11 Set 2014 às 12:46)

james disse:


> Entao os moderadores que aceitem opinioes alternativas sem os chamar de ignorantes .



Foi algo que pelos vistos ficou entalado...

Quem se der ao trabalho de ler esse tópico na íntegra percebe muito bem o que foi dito na altura. Não vou voltar a esse assunto mais uma vez.


----------



## Jota 21 (11 Set 2014 às 12:48)

Não falei em segregação e devia ter escrito "profissional" entre aspas. Também não sugeri a criação de mais nenhum tópico.
Não pretendo nenhuma guerra, longe disso, e, como disse, acho muito positiva a existência deste tópico. 
Apenas isso.


----------



## james (11 Set 2014 às 12:53)

Mário Barros disse:


> Para quem fala em segregação a nível de posts no tópico das previsões quer mais segregação. Não me lembro de alguém ter sido censurado por ter feito uma previsão com base nas fases da Lua, apenas uma discussão do quão cientifico/fiável pode ser isso. Simplesmente o tópico das previsões é como o nome indica para previsões, não para lamentos ou sonhos. Foi para isso que foi criado este tópico e está fora da "Meteorologia geral".






Caro Mario Barros ,

Eu sou sem duvida totalmente a favor da ciencia , nao concordo e com o endeusamento dos modelos  ( Muito importantes mas com um longo caminho para percorrer  ) . Isto e como a teoria oficial do aquecimento global , quem questionar determinados parametros e um imbecil .

Nao gosto de dogmas , mas ja percebi que toquei num ninho de vespas , fico - me por aqui .


----------



## james (11 Set 2014 às 12:55)

vitamos disse:


> Foi algo que pelos vistos ficou entalado...
> 
> Quem se der ao trabalho de ler esse tópico na íntegra percebe muito bem o que foi dito na altura. Não vou voltar a esse assunto mais uma vez.






E percebe tambem quem e que ficou mal na fotografia . . .


----------



## rozzo (11 Set 2014 às 14:21)

Tenho de reforçar a ideia já tentada deixar aqui, que o intuito do Tópico da Previsão e Modelos é tudo menos ser profissional, técnico, ou "elitista". Por favor, nunca foi essa a mentalidade da casa! Pelo contrário, até a ideia é ser o mais acessível possível para todos participarem de forma conjunta, sejam mais ou menos leigos, e tentar o mais possível usar uma linguagem acessível para todos nos entendermos!

Por vezes, nesse tópico, e como acontece em qualquer outro fórum específico de algum tema, pode haver períodos com tendências para algum _show-off_ técnico de alguns membros, na sua fase de aprendizagem ou simplesmente pelos seus feitios. É como tudo... Há que saber lidar com isso, e ser moderado...

E discussões que tenham ao longo do tempo havido sobre isso, regra geral até foram sempre no sentido de tentar ser o menos técnico possível, de traduzir textos em inglês para português, etc.

Os motivos recentes de discussões, e de abrir tópicos como este fora desse seguimento, sabem muito bem que são outros, como discussões parvas, páginas e páginas de informação fútil e que se tornam desinteressantes não por ser técnicas, mas sim por representarem lutas de egos, ou choradinhos sobre desejos pessoais.

E isso sim tem minado bastante o tópico em questão, pois penso que a generalidade das pessoas querem simplesmente ter um Tópico de Previsões com algumas cartas, mapas, previsões, de fácil acesso e interpretação, para serem realmente úteis, não só aos membros regulares do fórum, como a visitantes, e possíveis novos membros. 

Acham que um novo utilizador que tenha ouvido falar no fórum, ou pesquisado online, e precise de alguma informação ou previsão, ao chegar, se deparar com essas absurdas discussões e páginas perdidas, vai ficar com boa imagem da comunidade? Que vai querer voltar? Ou que vai querer juntar-se e alargar esta comunidade??? Não me parece...

Daí a crucial importância desse tópico ser mantido com um pouco de ordem, e com uma mensagem clara de ser útil ao público!!!

E por fim, esta temática nada tem nada a ver com imperialismos ou egos pessoais da Moderação. E a comprovar isso mesmo estão as muitas mensagens "off the record" que temos recebido por parte de membros regulares, com a mesma queixa comum: fuga ao tópico, discussões, choradinhos, por vezes a pedir-nos até para darmos avisos à navegação e sermos menos flexíveis do que tentamos ser. 
E acreditem que acho que fazemos os possíveis para manter alguma ordem sem ter de entrar em eliminação de mensagens, castigos, etc., que é algo que queremos sempre até à última instância evitar, e que discutimos sempre entre nós até à última de não dar mais para o fazer...

Mas para isso precisamos da ajuda de todos, e custa-nos que alguns membros insistam em cair nesse tipo de comportamentos...


----------



## David sf (11 Set 2014 às 20:35)

1. Como referido no 1º post deste tópico, 



> (...)foi aberto este tópico onde se poderá discutir livremente, como num café, assuntos ligados à meteorologia, às condições meteorológicas actuais e previstas, aos erros dos modelos, e libertar alguma tensão quando as coisas não correm como cada um quer.



O objectivo deste tópico não é, nunca foi e nunca será, a segregação entre entendidos e leigos.

Para exemplificar se alguém escrevesse no tópico de seguimento "oficial" algo do tipo:



> "grande azar, se o shear rotacional fosse mais elevado teríamos muitas supercélulas tornádicas"



Este post seria movido para aqui.

2. Os referidos aqui como "amadores" (que na prática somos todos com uma ou outra excepção que se contam com os dedos de uma mão) são livres de postar no seguimento "oficial", desde que contribuam positivamente para a discussão. O mesmo se aplica aos profissionais.

3. Este tópico não é uma alternativa exclusiva do seguimento de modelos. Já vários posts dos seguimentos regionais foram movidos para aqui por se limitarem a ser um queixume por o tempo não estar do agrado de alguém, não aportando nada de relevante.

4. Este tópico foi inspirado num tópico semelhante criado no antigo Meteored (http://foro.tiempo.com/seguimiento-localista-libre-de-modelos-t97830.31704.html) que correu bem e é dos tópicos mais engraçados e participado. Um espaço de discussão aberta, bom humor e algumas picardias saudáveis. Não queremos que se transforme num caixote do lixo ou num Gueto e isso depende da participação de todos.


----------



## Zapiao (12 Set 2014 às 00:14)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2014*



stormy disse:


> Boas...
> 
> Para a noite de amanhã e dia de Sabado teremos actividade por vezes severa em especial no norte e centro, e com maior incidencia em partes do interior norte.
> 
> ...



De certeza colega Stormy, nos modelos nao se vê nada de especial de chuva pelo menos até 2ª feira ...................


----------



## Mr. Neves (12 Set 2014 às 00:27)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2014*



Zapiao disse:


> De certeza colega Stormy, nos modelos nao se vê nada de especial de chuva pelo menos até 2ª feira ...................



Por acaso notei isso e achei muito estranho o GFS ter cortado a precipitação assim do pé para a mão aqui no interior norte centro para amanhã e para meu azar Sem precipitação de facto é um pouco complicado de se realizar a previsão do Stormy de amanhã a menos que sejam células pulsantes que surjam em terra. O ECMWF sempre está mais simpático aqui para a zona embora não muito.


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Set 2014 às 00:30)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2014*



Zapiao disse:


> De certeza colega Stormy, nos modelos nao se vê nada de especial de chuva pelo menos até 2ª feira ...................



Para amanhã não modelam nada de especial é verdade. 


Mas para Sábado e Domingo pelo menos o GFS prevê bastante chuva para o interior Norte.


----------



## 1337 (12 Set 2014 às 00:34)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2014*

Isso não é verdade, são situações complicadas, mas o estofex também mete nível 1. Um nível 1 é "nada de especial" ?


----------



## Mr. Neves (12 Set 2014 às 00:36)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2014*



1337 disse:


> Isso não é verdade, são situações complicadas, mas o estofex também mete nível 1. Um nível 1 é "nada de especial" ?



Bom mas então os modelos estão redondamente enganados, não sei o que terá acontecido, por acaso já tinha visto isso também, não sei o que se estará a passar


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Set 2014 às 01:00)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2014*



Mr. Neves disse:


> Bom mas então os modelos estão redondamente enganados, não sei o que terá acontecido, por acaso já tinha visto isso também, não sei o que se estará a passar



Porque é que são os modelos a estarem enganados e não o Estofex?


Que eu saiba eles não tem nenhum modelo próprio. A não ser que tenham as suas razões, mas acho que é arriscado.


----------



## Mr. Neves (12 Set 2014 às 01:09)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2014*



Ruipedroo disse:


> Porque é que são os modelos a estarem enganados e não o Estofex?
> 
> 
> Que eu saiba eles não tem nenhum modelo próprio. A não ser que tenham as suas razões, mas acho que é arriscado.



É que nem precipitação nem humidade abundante para gerar convecção os modelos apresentam, os meteorologistas do ESTOFEX bem como o Stormy devem estar a enxergar qualquer coisa mais além que os modelos numéricos. Acho que só o dia de amanhã dirá.


----------



## Snifa (12 Set 2014 às 08:28)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2014*



Mr. Neves disse:


> É que nem precipitação nem humidade abundante para gerar convecção os modelos apresentam, os meteorologistas do ESTOFEX bem como o Stormy devem estar a enxergar qualquer coisa mais além que os modelos numéricos. Acho que só o dia de amanhã dirá.



São previsões, e têm que ser encaradas como tal, certamente têm a sua base e fundamentação.

Nestas situações de convecção tanto pode dar para muito como para pouco ou nada , é ir acompanhando o satélite que é mais certo


----------



## Aurélio (12 Set 2014 às 09:05)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2014*

Bom dia,

Olhando aos modelos para aqui a chover será somente na Terça Feira ....

Aí para o dia de hoje e até amanhã, alguns modelos como o GFS mostram sempre alguma instabilidade, outros como o ECM nem mostram nada, e outros como o Stormy e o Estofex vêm uma grande tempestade 

Seja como for a instabilidade está garantida para alguns pelo menos para os próximos 8 dias ....


----------



## Luso Meteo (12 Set 2014 às 09:13)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2014*



Aurélio disse:


> alguns modelos como o GFS mostram sempre alguma instabilidade, outros como o ECM nem mostram nada, e outros como o Stormy e o Estofex vêm uma grande tempestade



De facto tanto o Stormy como o Estofex estão a ver algo que os outros modelos não vêem, mas isso não quer dizer que não estejam corretos, resta-nos aguardar para ver quem modela melhor esta situação.


----------



## Jawa (12 Set 2014 às 10:09)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2014*



Aurélio disse:


> Stormy e o Estofex vêm uma grande tempestade



E qual é a tua provisão em termos de probabilidades (entre 0 % a 100 %) de acontecer "uma grande tempestade" ?

Parece que a mesma mensagem colocada antes no *Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2014* foi atrofiada ...


----------



## casr26 (12 Set 2014 às 10:45)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2014*

Amigos não comecem a divagar nem a fazer do tópico dos modelos um tópico de discussão de previsões, isso já foi sobejamente discutido por estas bandas... é certo que o Stormy por vezes peca por excesso nas suas previsões, mas isso também acontece porque ele também (pelo que venho acompanhando mesmo quando não era participante activo por aqui) é um apaixonado pelo tema e por vezes deixa a sua veia de aficcionado pelos fenómenos toldar-lhe um pouco algumas interpretações... no entanto também é certo que algumas das precisões por ele feita chegaram a ser bem mais precisas do que do próprio IPMA... as previsões são isso mesmo por isso respeitem-nas como tal e por favor não façam aqui offtopic senão daqui a pouco lá têm aqui bate boca sobre esta situação!

Stormy as palavras que escrevi não são com intuito depreciativo, acompanho as tuas previsões há um bom tempo e fica aqui o meu apreço pessoal por elas, grande abraço


----------



## Mr. Neves (12 Set 2014 às 13:13)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2014*



casr26 disse:


> Amigos não comecem a divagar nem a fazer do tópico dos modelos um tópico de discussão de previsões, isso já foi sobejamente discutido por estas bandas... é certo que o Stormy por vezes peca por excesso nas suas previsões, mas isso também acontece porque ele também (pelo que venho acompanhando mesmo quando não era participante activo por aqui) é um apaixonado pelo tema e por vezes deixa a sua veia de aficcionado pelos fenómenos toldar-lhe um pouco algumas interpretações... no entanto também é certo que algumas das precisões por ele feita chegaram a ser bem mais precisas do que do próprio IPMA... as previsões são isso mesmo por isso respeitem-nas como tal e por favor não façam aqui offtopic senão daqui a pouco lá têm aqui bate boca sobre esta situação!
> 
> Stormy as palavras que escrevi não são com intuito depreciativo, acompanho as tuas previsões há um bom tempo e fica aqui o meu apreço pessoal por elas, grande abraço



Da minha parte só achei o comportamento dos modelos algo estranho ao ínicio, isto porque que neste momento colocaram até já alguma precipitação e humidade na zona que o Stromy delimitou a Amarelo para hoje

Não quis com os meus comentários mostrar desapreço pelas previsões do Stormy, aliás nem gosto muito de ver as suas previsões a serem criticadas quando estão erradas, acho isso uma falta de compreensão para quem não tem todas as ferramentas disponíveis


----------



## Danilo2012 (12 Set 2014 às 13:16)

Nos meteoloucos somos bichos raros mesmo em ! Comprimentos loucos !


----------



## Albifriorento (13 Set 2014 às 18:59)

icewoman disse:


> *::::::::UPDATE::::::::*
> 
> E para a RAM?



DDR3, sempre...

Desculpem, tinha de fazer a piada (eu sei que é a falar da Madeira, lol).


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Set 2014 às 19:04)

Albifriorento disse:


> DDR3, sempre...
> 
> Desculpem, tinha de fazer a piada (eu sei que é a falar da Madeira, lol).



DDR3 já é muito antigo agora é DDR 5 xD


----------



## Albifriorento (13 Set 2014 às 19:07)

Meteofan disse:


> DDR3 já é muito antigo agora é DDR 5 xD



O que significa que o meu chaço... sni, snif, eu nem quero pensar, lol .


----------



## Vitor TT (14 Set 2014 às 01:01)

Nada como umas "pataniscas" no céu para alegrar a coisa por aqui


----------



## CptRena (14 Set 2014 às 01:58)

Sabem o que vai acontecer? O IPMA lançou os avisos aqui para estes lados e com isso vai-se o temporal embora


----------



## Prof BioGeo (14 Set 2014 às 22:07)

stormy disse:


> Boas..
> 
> Amanhã deveremos ter um dia algo activo em especial em partes do NW.
> 
> ...



Gosto muito das provisões do stormy, sem dúvida! Mas queria fazer um reparo/sugestão. Não será possível traduzir algumas das expressões técnicas utilizadas, tais como _shear_, _short wave_, _mid/upper jet_, etc? Bem sei que textos técnicos implicam a utilização de vocabulário altamente específico, o que garante rigor na comunicação. Mas estas previsões destinam-se a ser consultadas por todos nós; os mais entendidos e os mais amadores... Se não for possível traduzir todas as expressões (penso que algumas poderão ser, nomeadamente _shear_ por _cisalhamento_...) sugiro ao nosso colega stormy que publique um pequeno guião de jargão técnico! Tornará mais acessíveis as suas previsões e, acima de tudo, valorizamos a nossa Língua Portuguesa! E isto vale muito!!!
Sou licenciado numa área científica (Biologia e Geologia, ramo educacional), mas dou muita importância ao uso correto da Língua! Amo a Língua Portuguesa (se calhar mais do que pessoas com formação em Humanidades) e gostaria de a ver bem tratada neste fórum, sem dúvida uma referência para todos os amantes da meteorologia e, atrevo-me a dizê-lo, da ciência em geral! Fica a sugestão!


----------



## CptRena (14 Set 2014 às 22:51)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Gosto muito das provisões do stormy, sem dúvida! Mas queria fazer um reparo/sugestão. Não será possível traduzir algumas das expressões técnicas utilizadas, tais como _shear_, _short wave_, _mid/upper jet_, etc? Bem sei que textos técnicos implicam a utilização de vocabulário altamente específico, o que garante rigor na comunicação. Mas estas previsões destinam-se a ser consultadas por todos nós; os mais entendidos e os mais amadores... Se não for possível traduzir todas as expressões (penso que algumas poderão ser, nomeadamente _shear_ por _cisalhamento_...) sugiro ao nosso colega stormy que publique um pequeno guião de jargão técnico! Tornará mais acessíveis as suas previsões e, acima de tudo, valorizamos a nossa Língua Portuguesa! E isto vale muito!!!
> Sou licenciado numa área científica (Biologia e Geologia, ramo educacional), mas dou muita importância ao uso correto da Língua! Amo a Língua Portuguesa (se calhar mais do que pessoas com formação em Humanidades) e gostaria de a ver bem tratada neste fórum, sem dúvida uma referência para todos os amantes da meteorologia e, atrevo-me a dizê-lo, da ciência em geral! Fica a sugestão!



Já existe neste fórum tópicos onde esses termos estão decifrados. De qualquer maneira eu acho que colocando alguns termos em português, vai-se perder algo na tradução. Não será em todos os casos, mas acontece.
Para além disso já viu o trabalho que dá escrever cisalhamento quando shear é muito mais fácil. E com outros termos acontece o mesmo - passar para português 2 palavras em inglês é preciso logo escrever frase para ficar bem (e.g. upper (level) jet  - jacto dos níveis altos. Como se vê upper level jet é reduzido para upper jet e mantém o significado. Se se tentar reduzir jacto dos níveis altos para jacto alto, bem fica sem sentido).
Esse assunto até já foi previamente discutido e sugerido mas não seguiu em frente.

 http://www.meteopt.com/forum/aprendizagem-formacao/significado-de-palavroes-6932.html
 http://www.meteopt.com/forum/aprendizagem-formacao/duvidas-4788.html


Break, break.




jonas_87 disse:


> Uva da boa.
> Este ano carregou bem.





rubenpires disse:


> Isto foi em que localidade?
> Belos cachos sim senhora





jonas_87 disse:


> A aldeia chama-se *Pedra Amassada*, pertence ao concelho de *Mafra*.
> O terreno encontra-se numa encosta exposta a sul, portanto, bem solarenga.




Vocês devem estar a brincar. Então mas o Verão foi o que se viu, fraquinho, e os 40°C preciosos para pôr a uva no ponto ficaram apenas em miragens, e vocês vêm dizer que a uva está boa!? Vão mas é gozar com outro, pah


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Set 2014 às 12:05)

james disse:


> E ainda ontem , vi uma reportagem sobre uma herdade no Alentejo , onde foi referido que este ano vai ser um ano muito bom de vinho na região .
> 
> Afinal , parece que as Correntes de Leste tórridas mais os 40 graus centígrados não foram necessários .



Basta que a humidade relativa seja baixa para proporcionar um clima abafado.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Set 2014 às 12:08)

Se o calor extremo fosse assim tão necessário para que o vinho possa ser bom o vinho das décadas de 60 e 70 eram uma bela zurrapa, os verões da década de 70 foram frescos mas não deixaram de ter o calor necessário para que as uvas amadurecessem, penso que para isso acontecer seria preciso mais um ano 1816.


----------



## vitamos (15 Set 2014 às 12:17)

Miguel96 disse:


> Basta que a humidade relativa seja baixa para proporcionar um clima abafado.



Antes pelo contrário. O calor dito "abafado" resulta da mistura de temperaturas altas com indicies de humidade relativa elevados.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Set 2014 às 12:30)

MSantos disse:


> Também vi, se calhar o calor tórrido que alguns apregoavam como sendo normal no Alentejo não é assim tão benéfico para as vinhas...



Não percebem nada disto. Se tivesse feito 40ºC derretiam os bagos das uvas e saía logo vinho, ou então com os tão apregoados 40ºC a uva murchava e era um ano péssimo e depois iam recorrer a algum fundo de calamidade para cobrir os prejuízos e talvez desse para comprar um jipinho novo. Assim, já não posso comprar um jipinho. 

Quanto aos vinhos, não gosto de tintol devo ser esquecido, branco só alguns mas os meus preferidos são os vinhos verdes, um bom alvarinho ou um Casal Garcia bem fresquinho no Verão para comer com um bom marisco, ai Jesus, e também para aquelas ocasiões especiais


----------



## meko60 (15 Set 2014 às 13:23)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2014*

Para compreender os posts/termos do Stormy,tenho que começar a ter uma enciclopédia de Meteorologia aqui ao lado.Este fórum está a ficar só para "profissionais".Desculpem o off-tópico!


----------



## Célia Salta (15 Set 2014 às 13:28)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2014*



meko60 disse:


> Para compreender os posts/termos do Stormy,tenho que começar a ter uma enciclopédia de Meteorologia aqui ao lado.Este fórum está a ficar só para "profissionais".Desculpem o off-tópico!



pois ha certas expreçoes que eu tb nao entendo, se alguem tiver um link onde tivesse a explicaçao, agradecia


----------



## Jorge_scp (15 Set 2014 às 13:49)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2014*



meko60 disse:


> Para compreender os posts/termos do Stormy,tenho que começar a ter uma enciclopédia de Meteorologia aqui ao lado.Este fórum está a ficar só para "profissionais".Desculpem o off-tópico!



Não percebo essa critica aos posts do Stormy. Esses termos complicados são parâmetros essenciais que é necessário avaliar de modo de determinar se temos uma situação meteorológica com maior ou menor severidade. Portanto, além de servirem para justificar os níveis que coloca, ainda permite a quem quer aprender servir-se disso. São posts muito didácticos, cabe a cada um, na sua capacidade e vontade, procurar informar-se melhor o que são esses termos.

Por outro lado, mesmo para quem não entende ou não quer entender os termos, o fundamental está lá escrito. Chuva, granizo, trovoada, vento... logo não entendo porque este tópico há-de ser só para profissionais.

Desculpem o off-topic.

Uma vez que já vi aí mencionado a ondulação que esta depressão vai gerar, digo que muito dificilmente haverá algum problema derivado a isso. A ondulação não deverá ultrapassar os 3 metros, com períodos baixos a moderados. Na Terça-feira será do quadrante Sul, atingindo portanto áreas menos habituadas a receber ondulação, por exemplo Sesimbra. Pode saltar para a marginal mas não será suficientemente grande para causar problemas. Na Quarta a direcção rodará para W/NW, pelo que será unicamente a costa ocidental a receber a ondulação, costa esta que está habituadíssima a ondulações e períodos muito maiores, e por isso não vai haver problemas.


----------



## PedroAfonso (15 Set 2014 às 14:01)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2014*



Jorge_scp disse:


> Não percebo essa critica aos posts do Stormy. Esses termos complicados são parâmetros essenciais que é necessário avaliar de modo de determinar se temos uma situação meteorológica com maior ou menor severidade. Portanto, além de servirem para justificar os níveis que coloca, ainda permite a quem quer aprender servir-se disso. São posts muito didácticos, cabe a cada um, na sua capacidade e vontade, procurar informar-se melhor o que são esses termos.
> 
> Por outro lado, mesmo para quem não entende ou não quer entender os termos, o fundamental está lá escrito. Chuva, granizo, trovoada, vento... logo não entendo porque este tópico há-de ser só para profissionais.
> 
> ...



Não percebes?



> Nas proximidades da dry line, um forte low level jet de SE estará presente,com 20-25m/s aos 850hpa..isto em conjunto com o jet de niveis altos com fluxo de SW em altura gerará shear moderado a forte ( 20-25m/s 0-6km) e de caracter rotacional acentuado..



Isto não é propriamente o Caldeirão da Bolsa para se andar com termos e definições próprias de uma área específica que poucos estão por dentro. Palavra de honra que tenho saudades das previsões do Vince e de outros que tais. Mais leigo friendly mas longe, muito longe, de serem para totós. 

Eu deixei de ter pachorra para estas previsões. É como se só o stormy percebesse de meteorologia apenas pelo facto de usar expressões bonitinhas em inglês e montes de valores e siglas que são um encanto de se ver mas que se não são traduzidas por miúdos e explicadas de forma elucidativa ficam ali a enfeitar. Para não falar da hiperbolização exacerbada de várias previsões.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (15 Set 2014 às 14:02)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2014*

Naturalmente falo por mim: os termos técnicos ajudam-me a aprender. Sempre que encontro um que me suscite dúvidas, procuro informação, que não estou habituada a que me façam a papinha toda. O senhor Google está aí para isso mesmo. Já me preocupa mais o Português mal escrito e ele abunda por aí.


----------



## AMFC (15 Set 2014 às 14:12)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2014*

Há malta que passa a vida a criticar as previsões dos outros, que tentam dar o seu melhor neste forum. Eu de termos técnicos pouco entendo mas fascina-me o mundo da meteorologia precisamente pela dimensão imprevisível. A todos os que apresentam as suas previsões e nos transmitem o seu conhecimento o meu obrigado.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (15 Set 2014 às 14:13)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2014*

Pessoal, estamos novamente a entrar em off-topic (e eu não sou excepção), mas começo a ficar aborrecido pela "quantidade de porrada" que dão no Stormy, que tanto se esforça para nos agradar, ele gasta tempo de vida a escrever para nós, e para poder escrever tem de perder um bom bocado a "prever"!

Estamos num Forum de meteorologia! Se não é do mal reclamam da cura!! Não é desculpa não se saber o significado das expressões para reclamar! Para isso temos o Google, a Wikipedia, sim também temos enciclopédias e mesmo dentro do furm existem tópicos onde os "palavroes" se explicom e descriminam, tal como este:http://www.meteopt.com/forum/aprendizagem-formacao/significado-de-palavroes-6932.html

Reclamam quando se falham as previsões (que na meteorologia é muito fácil acertar com exactidão);
Reclamam quando os membros do Forum não fazem previsões;
Reclamam pelos termos utilizados;
Reclamam porque chove! E porque não chove!
Reclamam porque choveu em todo o lado menos no quintal de cada um!!

Tenham dó e vamos ao que interessa! 

Por estas e por outras ultimamente apenas acompanho o forum e muito raramente escrevo.
(Peço à administração ou moderação que eliminem esta mensagem se assim o entenderem)


----------



## Jorge_scp (15 Set 2014 às 14:15)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2014*



PedroAfonso disse:


> Não percebes?
> 
> Isto não é propriamente o Caldeirão da Bolsa para se andar com termos e definições próprias de uma área específica que poucos estão por dentro. Palavra de honra que tenho saudades das previsões do Vince e de outros que tais. Mais leigo friendly mas longe, muito longe, de serem para totós.
> 
> Eu deixei de ter pachorra para estas previsões. É como se só o stormy percebesse de meteorologia apenas pelo facto de usar expressões bonitinhas em inglês e montes de valores e siglas que são um encanto de se ver mas que se não são traduzidas por miúdos e explicadas de forma elucidativa ficam ali a enfeitar. Para não falar da hiperbolização exacerbada de várias previsões.



Parece que não percebeste bem onde queria chegar. É certo que há termos complicados, por vezes até eu que tenho formação em meteorologia não percebo tudinho o que o Stormy diz. Mas quem quiser passar essa parte, lê só o que entende. Por exemplo, esta parte do post é clara, e até vem a bold:



> ...deverão rapidamente evoluir para sistemas multicelulares e supercélulares capazes de produzir rajadas severas (>100km.h), precipitação excessiva, tornados e granizo.
> 
> Tarde/Noite
> 
> ...



Penso que no fundo é isto que a maior parte dos users querem saber. Se há risco de chuva excessiva, trovoada, etc... e isso não deixa de estar ali claro para todos. 

Não vou voltar a tocar no assunto para não desviar o tópico, penso que já exprimi claramente aquilo que penso sobre o mesmo.


----------



## Aurélio (15 Set 2014 às 14:53)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2014*

Muitos olham para as previsões do Stormy como as mulheres a olharem para uma loja de sapatos, ficam completamente fascinadas, ainda que muitas não os possam comprar. Assim parecem estes membros.

Existem muitos que ainda não percebam que as previsões dele estão cheias em demasia de termos técnicos, que revelam bastante conhecimento mas demasiada paixão transformando a razão em coração, e muito por isso as suas previsões para variar são hiperbolizadas.

Agora em pergunto, qual a probabilidade de ocorrência de precipitação acima dos 20 a 30 mm numa hora, ou por exemplo 30 a 40 mm em 6 horas por exemplo?
Qual a probabilidade de ventos com rajadas superiores a 100 km/h ?
E acima de tudo qual a probabilidade de ocorrência num determinado local de haver tornados ?

PS: Podem apagar se quiserem, mas é isto que muitos pensam, as suas previsões são hiperbolizadas. E não é uma critica, é uma constatação de um fato evidente .... O Stormy continue as suas previsões mas use menos a paixão e mais a razão ?

Podem apagar depois sff !


----------



## blade (15 Set 2014 às 14:59)

Nos últimos anos o verão tem chegado tarde e entrado pelo outono até outubro, já ouvi dizer aqui que setembro é o melhor mês para praia, mas este ano nem setembro já se safa , se as pessoas tivessem aguentado mais 1 ano e tivessem dito em maio que este era um ano sem verão seria interessante, pensando bem se para o ano disserem que vai ser o ano + frio dos últimos 1000anos então pode se esperar algo grande talvez tenhamos 40 graus todos os dias


----------



## Thomar (15 Set 2014 às 15:37)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2014*

Parece-me incompreensível que certos foristas se designem a apenas vir para aqui "passar o tempo num bota abaixo",
quase que como numas crónicas de escárnio e maldizer tão típico (infelizmente) de muitos portugueses. 
E porque é que eu digo isto? 
Se esses foristas se dessem ao trabalho de pesquisar aqui no próprio fórum a explicação de muitos dos termos técnicos em inglês, 
veriam que infelizmente muitos desses termos, não teem tradução directa para português o que para muitos dificulta a interpretação das previsões.
Eu sei que todos gostamos de "cama, comida e roupa lavada", mas é preciso trabalhar para isso!


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Set 2014 às 15:48)

Até para mim as previsões do stormy são por vezes demasiado técnicas e não as percebo, sinceramente por vezes nem as leio de forma pormenorizada, mas não desvalorizo a ou censuro por as fazer (tirando quando entra no exagero). Agora, se querem saber de forma simples se vai chover ou não vão ao site do IPMA as previsões oficiais tão lá e não aqui. Se têm saudades das previsões de "determinados membros" bem, eles não vivem para isto, acho que nenhum de nos vive para isto, portanto ninguém tem culpa de por vezes chover e os membros não terem lido isso aqui no forum porque houve alguém x que não fez a previsão.


----------



## JAlves (15 Set 2014 às 16:00)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2014*



celia salta disse:


> pois ha certas *expreçoes* que eu tb nao entendo...



Eu também não...


----------



## james (15 Set 2014 às 16:30)

O problema do Stormy e o mesmo que nos todos , meteoloucos , temos : excesso de entusiasmo .

Em minha casa tambem me dizem que chove sempre menos do que eu lhes tinha dito , o meu entusiasmo faz sempre triplicar a forca dos eventos .

O Stormy tem conhecimentos , fundamenta bem o que diz , mas e um de nos e tambem certamente com entusiasmo pela meteorologia , nao podemos tambem exigir que ele seja uma especie de meteorologista de servico do forum .

So deixava um conselho ao Stormy :  que passe a sublinhar a vermelho quando ele diz que ha poucas probabilidades , tem pouca confianca , ha pouca energia disponivel , etc  .  Se calhar assim muita gente nao criava tantas expectativas .


----------



## ClaudiaRM (15 Set 2014 às 16:55)

Toda a vida ouvi que quem sabe, faz e quem não sabe critica. Isto vale para tudo na vida. Nada contra a crítica em si. Crescemos e aprendemos com ela. Mas quando a crítica é gratuita e principalmente quando quem se limita a criticar não contribui com mais nada, soa a mesquinhez.


----------



## Jawa (15 Set 2014 às 19:29)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2014*

OFF TOPIC:



Aurélio disse:


> Já estava á espera que surgisse um Aviso Vermelho para o dia de amanhã, não estou nadinha surpreendido
> (...) Quanto á chuva eu diria que onde houver trovoada há chuva, onde não houver não há chuva !
> (...) PS: Não te entusiasmes tanto senão ainda existem pessoas que acham que temos um Furacão semana sim, semana sim !



E até que ponto é que os outros têm que ter conhecimento dos seus gostos ou interesses? Não custa nada fazê-lo por MP... Quantos aos avisos e alertas, quantas cartas já remeteu ao IPMA fazendo as suas queixas?



Aurélio disse:


> Muitos olham para as previsões do Stormy como as mulheres a olharem para uma loja de sapatos, ficam completamente fascinadas, ainda que muitas não os possam comprar. Assim parecem estes membros.







Thomar disse:


> Parece-me incompreensível que certos foristas se designem a apenas vir para aqui "passar o tempo num bota abaixo",
> quase que como numas crónicas de escárnio e maldizer tão típico (infelizmente) de muitos portugueses. (...)
> Eu sei que todos gostamos de "cama, comida e roupa lavada", mas é preciso trabalhar para isso!



Nem mais  Nem é preciso acrescentar mais nada.



ClaudiaRM disse:


> Toda a vida ouvi que quem sabe, faz e quem não sabe critica. Isto vale para tudo na vida. Nada contra a crítica em si. Crescemos e aprendemos com ela. Mas quando a crítica é gratuita e principalmente quando quem se limita a criticar não contribui com mais nada, soa a mesquinhez.



E quantos não são já os membros deste forum que estão simplesmente à janela por causa desta "mesquinhez", da critica por critica, porque não não contribíirem para mais nada no Fórum senão para a crítica? 

OFF TOPIC: fim

Por favor, não apaguem.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (15 Set 2014 às 21:04)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2014*



Jawa disse:


> OFF TOPIC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muitos, deduzo. O que compreendo, naturalmente.
Quanto à barbaridade das mulheres e dos sapatos (que não tinha lido anteriormente) é esclarecedora e diz mais do seu autor do que se possa, à partida, julgar.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Set 2014 às 21:29)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Toda a vida ouvi que quem sabe, faz e quem não sabe critica. Isto vale para tudo na vida. Nada contra a crítica em si. Crescemos e aprendemos com ela. Mas quando a crítica é gratuita e principalmente quando quem se limita a criticar não contribui com mais nada, soa a mesquinhez.



Concordo plenamente com a Claúdia. 

O seguimento de modelos agora todos os dias está sempre a escambar, o pessoal parece que anda com stress traumático é com cada bombardeamento que já não há pachorra para aturar isto, nem sei como os moderadores e administradores não começam a apertar mais, visto que estas cenas não nos levam a lado nenhum e só causam mau estar no fórum e nada mais.

O Stormy faz as suas previsões, publica no fórum tem o trabalho de ensinar-nos termos novos, se a linguagem do Stormy fosse há 50 anos atrás, era bem pior, agora qualquer termo que ele usa, existe a wikipédia, o google basta escrever lá o nome e pimba aparece a coisa que procuramos será que custa assim tanto.

Quanto às cores que o Stormy utiliza, seja ela amarelo, laranja, vermelho, rosa às bolinhas (esta ainda não vi por lá), eu interpreto-as como a probabilidade de ocorrerem, tal como utiliza o Estofex com os níveis ou como utilizava o tiemposevero quando existia, esse fazia uma analogia bastante parecida ao do Stormy e eu como outros membros mais antigos, colocavámos imagens dessas situações e nada mais. Amarelo para mim significa entre 10 a 20% de ocorrerem, laranja entre 20 a 30 % e vermelho entre 30 a 50%, o Stormy devia utilizar um rosa para uma probabilidade superior a 50%, o resto é só ler e saber interpretar e certamente não haverá tanta barafunda como tem havido quase todos os dias nesse tópico.

Já agora, sejam construtivos e ajudem a fazer um fórum melhor e não sempre a criticar aqueles que têem trabalho a publicarem as suas previsões, ou então eu aconselho vivamente o Stormy a criar o seu próprio blog e aí pode expôr as suas previsões e certamente será menos criticado.

O pessoal mais velho está sempre disponível a ajudar, explicar ao pessoal mais novo qualquer dúvida que tenham este foi sempre e será o lema desta casa, não sou moderador nem administrador, mas tinha que desabafar ando aqui há mais de 7 anos e nunca vi o fórum assim tão às aranhas como tem sido nos últimos dias.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Set 2014 às 21:41)

Bem,ultimamente tenho notado algo muito positivo aqui no forum, refiro-me a  vasta partilha de fotos de maior parte dos membros, acho excelente,na minha opinião, enriquece e de que maneira os seguimentos, que assim continue. 


Quanto ao resto...gabo a paciência ao Stormy, e mais não digo.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (15 Set 2014 às 21:51)

Fiquei abismado quando verifiquei a quantidade de comentários que, aparentemente, o meu post de ontem (AQUI) causou... De forma alguma quero alimentar polémicas. Apenas quero esclarecer alguns aspetos daquilo que disse, pois parece-me que não ficou claro para todos.
1) Não pretendi fazer qualquer crítica negativa ao Stormy nem a qualquer outro membro do fórum.
2) Aquilo que disse expressa apenas um estado de alma, i.e., um sentimento baseado no empirismo e não no ceticismo ou qualquer outra filosofia mais própria da construção do pensamento científico.
3) Não posso, por isso, concordar que se afirme "quem sabe faz, quem não sabe critica". Não sei fazer previsões, é um facto que assumo, mas isso não me retira a autoridade moral para fazer *comentários à forma e não ao conteúdo* (que foi exatamente o que fiz, comentei a *forma*).
4) Peço desculpa se por acaso ofendi alguém, em especial ao Stormy, que foi diretamente visado no meu supracitado comentário.

Obrigado pela paciência de lerem o que acabei de escrever! Um bom serão para todos!


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Set 2014 às 22:01)

Bem tenho ouvido aqui diversas opiniões acerca do stormy, eu tenho conta á pouco, mas já sigo o fórum á muito tempo, aqui não se trata de o mais novo aprender com o mais velho ou vice-versa, porque todos aprendemos uns com os outros, em relação ao stormy quando é para criticar( desde que a critica seja fundamentada) acho bem, porque é com as criticas que evoluímos e temos mais "força para fazer as coisas bem", mas quando é para elogiar acho que também se deve elogiar


----------



## bigfire (15 Set 2014 às 22:35)

Devemos estar orgulhosos no reconhecimento e no crescimento deste fórum, era disso que deviamos falar, este fórum não é constituido só por meia dúzia de pessoas, mas sim centenas, umas participam mais do que outras, mas o que interessa é que cada uma possa partilhar as suas aventuras com todos. Já somos conhecidos a nível nacional, já tivemos colegas em direto na televisão e reportagens, cada um de nós dá um bocadinho do seu tempo a este fórum magnífico, de uma maneira mais "profissional" ou "amadora", é disso que devemos estar orgulhosos, e continuar a partilhar.

Em relação ao tempo, esta chuvinha sabe mesmo bem, um verão calmo, sem extremos, temos de aproveitar.


----------



## rubenpires93 (15 Set 2014 às 23:48)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2014*



Aurélio disse:


> Muitos olham para as previsões do Stormy como as mulheres a olharem para uma loja de sapatos, ficam completamente fascinadas, ainda que muitas não os possam comprar. Assim parecem estes membros.
> 
> Existem muitos que ainda não percebam que as previsões dele estão cheias em demasia de termos técnicos, que revelam bastante conhecimento mas demasiada paixão transformando a razão em coração, e muito por isso as suas previsões para variar são hiperbolizadas.
> 
> ...



Isto irritam-me muito sinceramente, peço desculpas a todos e a ti Aurélio/Tempestade. Cada um faz a sua previsão com aquilo que sabe e aquilo que tem, ele (Stormy) faz a previsão como quer e bem entende de acordo com o que os modelos dizem, etc. 
Aqui se prova que nos portugueses e a nossa sociedade é estúpida a um extremo incompreensível (isto é a minha opinião há alguns anos a esta parte e não é por este assunto que a tenho, mas enquadra-se perfeitamente)!
Dou um conselho a ti e a todos os demais, em vez de criticarem, porque não começam vocês próprio a fazer as vossas previsões???
Uma coisa é sugerir ao caro Stormy para juntar uma análise menos técnica e mais abrangente às massas, outra coisa é bater no ceguinho e isto é todos os anos a mesma coisa!!

"Nós Portugueses somos muito de criticar tudo e todos, falar da vida dos vizinhos e não olharmos para a nossa casa e outra também frequente é criticarmos tudo e todos mas não mexemos uma palha para mudar ou tomar a iniciativa a que algo vire o rumo"

Pensem todos nisto e não é um ataque a ninguém nem a ti mesmo Aurélio, mas parem com isso e sejam construtivos, coerentes e minimamente decentes como gente que sabe conversar e debater com pontos de vista diferentes sem ataques pessoais e sem ódios, invejas e rancores 

O mundo já está cheio de guerras e de costas voltas, não precisa de mais


----------



## rozzo (16 Set 2014 às 00:01)

Como é óbvio e sabido, isto é um espaço descontraído, tipo conversa de café, mas não é para lavar roupa suja e faltas de nível. Naturalmente é muito mau sinal ter de chegar ao ponto de apagar posts num tópico como este.


----------



## Aurélio (16 Set 2014 às 00:13)

rozzo disse:


> Como é óbvio e sabido, isto é um espaço descontraído, tipo conversa de café, mas não é para lavar roupa suja e faltas de nível. Naturalmente é muito mau sinal ter de chegar ao ponto de apagar posts num tópico como este.



Obrigado, quando me atacam sem razão tenho que responder senão os posts não são apagados, e tenho que manter a minha integridade e o meu bom nome.
Limpeza efectuada já se pode comentar livremente ....

PS: Infelizmente muita gente ainda não percebeu o que alguns membros, incluido eu, estão tentando transmitir e levam tudo para a ofensa !


----------



## rozzo (16 Set 2014 às 00:18)

Aurélio, andas há largos dias em tom provocatório a tudo. Eu até posso concordar com algumas ideias que tens, mas perdes toda a razão quando os teus argumentos são ironia para ridicularizar, e faltas de respeito ou de educação. Isso não faz parte do espírito da comunidade, seja em que tópico for, e seja de que membro for. 
Estamos todos esclarecidos? Obrigado.


----------



## Jawa (16 Set 2014 às 00:19)

Aurélio disse:


> Obrigado, quando me atacam sem razão tenho que responder senão os posts não são apagados, e tenho que manter a minha integridade e o meu bom nome. Limpeza efectuada já se pode comentar livremente .... PS: Infelizmente muita gente ainda não percebeu o que alguns membros, incluido eu, estão tentando transmitir e levam tudo para a ofensa !



 Nota-se claramente quem anda por aqui a provocar os outros membros... *Infelizmente a má educação e a falta de respeito pelos outros membros é coisa que não lhe diz respeito* ...  



Aurélio disse:


> *Muitos olham para as previsões do Stormy como as mulheres a olharem para uma loja de sapatos*, ficam completamente fascinadas, ainda que muitas não os possam comprar. Assim parecem estes membros.


----------



## AndréGM22 (16 Set 2014 às 00:20)

Tem cá uma moral para falar em ataques.
Todos podemos expressar a nossa opinião, tentando ser construtivos, sem ironias constantes e ataques, sim porque foram ataques ao trabalho que membros como o stormy fazem para o bem desta comunidade, penso eu.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (16 Set 2014 às 00:28)

rozzo disse:


> Aurélio, andas há largos dias em tom provocatório a tudo. Eu até posso concordar com algumas ideias que tens, mas perdes toda a razão quando os teus argumentos são ironia para ridicularizar, e faltas de respeito ou de educação. Isso não faz parte do espírito da comunidade, seja em que tópico for, e seja de que membro for.
> Estamos todos esclarecidos? Obrigado.


----------



## Aurélio (16 Set 2014 às 00:29)

Jawa disse:


> Nota-se claramente quem anda por aqui a provocar os outros membros... *Infelizmente a má educação e a falta de respeito pelos outros membros é coisa que não lhe diz respeito* ...



Nota-se logo que é uma mulher 

Fique bem,


----------



## Aurélio (16 Set 2014 às 00:31)

rozzo disse:


> Aurélio, andas há largos dias em tom provocatório a tudo. Eu até posso concordar com algumas ideias que tens, mas perdes toda a razão quando os teus argumentos são ironia para ridicularizar, e faltas de respeito ou de educação. Isso não faz parte do espírito da comunidade, seja em que tópico for, e seja de que membro for.
> Estamos todos esclarecidos? Obrigado.



Tenho andado um bocado nervoso, o stress do Trabalho, a familia ... a correria do dia a dia .... e depois ainda se vê aqui coisas bonitinhas mas infelizmente fora da realidade presente, dá-se em doido !
Se alguém souber como aliviar o stress, agradecia ( Não é ironia )


----------



## rozzo (16 Set 2014 às 00:35)

Aurélio disse:


> Tenho andado um bocado nervoso, o stress do Trabalho, a familia ... a correria do dia a dia .... e depois ainda se vê aqui coisas bonitinhas mas infelizmente fora da realidade presente, dá-se em doido !


Então se tu próprio tens a noção disso é o primeiro passo, pois por mais compreensivos que sejamos, as outras pessoas não têm culpa é não têm de levar com o teu descarregar. E não é a primeira vez. Tem a noção disso se faz favor. E paramos por aqui se faz favor. 
Conversa de café chamada à recepção.


----------



## Jawa (16 Set 2014 às 00:40)

Aurélio disse:


> *Tenho andado um bocado nervoso, o stress do Trabalho, a familia ... a correria do dia a dia .... ( Não é ironia )*





Está a ver, Aurélio? Até você reconhece que está com problemas... Mais vale tarde que nunca 

Se tivesse um pouco de humildade para com os outros membros, apagava todas as mensagens que colocou hoje porque em nada contribuem a sua má educação e falta de respeito pelos outros membros do Fórum.

Seja sensato, meta férias, descanse e areje. Não venha para aqui perturbar quem gosta de meteorologia. Vá ver que só terá a ganhar e toda a gente deixa de andar em stress por causa dos seus comentários no Fórum. Volte daqui a algum tempo, quando tudo já tiver serenado e você se sentir melhor e aceitar a participação dos membros no Fórum.


----------



## Aurélio (16 Set 2014 às 00:47)

Jawa disse:


> Está a ver, Aurélio? Até você reconhece que está com problemas... Mais vale tarde que nunca
> 
> Se tivesse um pouco de humildade para com os outros membros, apagava todas as mensagens que colocou hoje porque em nada contribuem a sua má educação e falta de respeito pelos outros membros do Fórum.
> 
> ...



Assunto encerrado !

Isto dá-me dores de cabeça ... 

Amanhã logo veremos como serão os acumulados.

Boa noite a todos !


----------



## Zapiao (16 Set 2014 às 00:50)

Calma colega Aurélio que eu o tenho em MUITO boa conta e confio muito no que escreve. Stresses todos nós temos. Abraço e bom descanso.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (16 Set 2014 às 01:05)

Desanuviando, diz que resulta muito bem:


----------



## Agreste (16 Set 2014 às 01:16)

ali pelo canto do radar já há vermelho vivo... pelo sat24 parece haver um buraco na frente, talvez uma desorganização momentanea.


----------



## Jawa (16 Set 2014 às 10:41)

Aurélio disse:


> Já estava previsto pelos modelos como de resto indiquei na minha resposta ao Stormy, e que alguns membros resolveram começar a insultar-me.



Engraçado, agora tornou-se irónico ou hilariante! Então aparece agora a culpar os outros membros quando foi o primeiro a insultar o Stormy com o granizo do tamanho de laranjas, tornados e ciclones para a semana, etc ... 



Aurélio disse:


> Nota-se logo que é uma mulher



Fique lá com os seus gostos pessoais que eu tenho os meus. Não lhe perguntei se você é homem, mulher ou nemnem, oK?
Um conselho: mais educação pelos outros não lhe fica mal nenhum ... a menos que também não queira que os outros tenham qualquer educação por si mesmo.


----------



## Aurélio (16 Set 2014 às 12:20)

Boas,

Estou na dúvida entre ir regar a horta ou não ir, isto está complicado ... continua sem chover e não vejo grandes desenvolvimentos nisto por estas bandas.

Aqui em casa já me disseram " Não acertas com uma previsão, dizes que vai chover e depois não chove nada "


----------



## supercell (16 Set 2014 às 12:41)

Muita nuvem no radar, vai ser uma boa tarde....


----------



## Zapiao (16 Set 2014 às 12:42)

supercell disse:


> Muita nuvem no radar, vai ser uma boa tarde....



Nuvem no radar ?


----------



## blade (16 Set 2014 às 12:47)

Hoje que era suposto ser o dia mais animado e não acontece nada, pouca chuva não há relâmpagos nem vento , mas o que é interessante é que a água do mar está na temperatura mais alta do ano 
Aurélio no algarve a chuva está a toda cair antes de chegar a terra


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Set 2014 às 13:16)

Sinceramente já não me lembro de um Setembro tão tempestuoso, nesta altura ainda costumamos ter sempre sol, o ano mais semelhante a este que me lembro é 2006, mas só começou a ser activo em Outubro. Espero que a torneira não vá fechar tão cedo , que isto em Portugal nunca fiando.


----------



## james (16 Set 2014 às 13:33)

Mário Barros disse:


> Sinceramente já não me lembro de um Setembro tão tempestuoso, nesta altura ainda costumamos ter sempre sol, o ano mais semelhante a este que me lembro é 2006, mas só começou a ser activo em Outubro. Espero que a torneira não vá fechar tão cedo , que isto em Portugal nunca fiando.






Setembro de 99 foi tempestuoso , pelo menos no Norte , que me lembre .

Mas depois nao continuou bem , para quem gosta de chuva , pois a partir de outubro e por ai fora , a torneira fechou .


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Set 2014 às 13:49)

james disse:


> Mas depois nao continuou bem , para quem gosta de chuva , pois a partir de outubro e por ai fora , a torneira fechou .



É o que temo que vá acontecer.


----------



## rozzo (16 Set 2014 às 15:35)

Realmente não há muitos Setembros assim. Este padrão em pleno Inverno seria semelhante talvez a 2009? Cut-offs com frio instalado.


----------



## MSantos (16 Set 2014 às 15:46)

Mário Barros disse:


> É o que temo que vá acontecer.



Não me admirava nada que a torneira fechasse lá para meados de Outubro e AA acampasse por aqui e entrássemos numa longa e penosa travessia do deserto.


----------



## Jota 21 (16 Set 2014 às 16:06)

Mário Barros disse:


> É o que temo que vá acontecer.



Como aqui estamos à vontade, permita-me o desejo de que seja isso que vai acontecer


----------



## Aurélio (16 Set 2014 às 16:10)

Já aqui posso dizer o que me apetecer, também eu é aquilo que temo estando no sitio onde cenários destes são mais comuns acontecer.
Na minha opinião teremos um ano parecido com o ano passado (por aqui) e parecido com os ultimos a Norte e Centro !


----------



## CptRena (16 Set 2014 às 20:36)

james disse:


> Mas que tempestade ! ! !
> 
> Chove torrencialmente acompanhado de fortes rajadas de vento e trovoada  ( Caiu um relampago quase em cima da minha casa que deitou a luz abaixo  )  .
> 
> E mais um ainda agora . brutal !




Tanto reclamaste e lá levaste com o castigo


----------



## james (16 Set 2014 às 20:59)

443613]Tanto reclamaste e lá levaste com o castigo [/QUOTE]

  Pois , estava a pensar que o S . Pedro se tinha esquecido de mim , mas afinal  não .


----------



## stormy (17 Set 2014 às 17:51)

Aos que criticaram a previsão de ontem, de maneira jocosa, infantil, não produtiva nem digna de um forum de discussão sobre ciencia, deixo aqui o resumo do dia de ontem.









Volto a explicar que um nivel vermelho significa aquilo que está lá escrito..Fenomenos severos concentrados e persistentes...ou seja, haverá  uma maior concentração espacial e temporal desse tipo de fenomenos.

Não significa que haja mais trovoada ou até mais células, mas sim que as condições são tais que qualquer célula tem potencial para gerar situações de tempo severo concentradas no espaço e/ou no tempo.

Devo tambem realçar que não nutro nenhum sentimento agreste face aos que andaram publicamente a gozar comigo, apenas desejo  paz e tranquilidade e cenas fixes ao pessoal, e sugiro que tenham respeito pelo bom nome do Meteopt como um sitio onde se fala das coisas "com pés e cabeça ".


----------



## Aurélio (17 Set 2014 às 18:02)

stormy disse:


> Aos que criticaram a previsão de ontem, de maneira jocosa, infantil, não produtiva nem digna de um forum de discussão sobre ciencia, deixo aqui o resumo do dia de ontem.
> 
> Volto a explicar que um nivel vermelho significa aquilo que está lá escrito..Fenomenos severos concentrados e persistentes...ou seja, haverá  uma maior concentração espacial e temporal desse tipo de fenomenos.
> 
> ...



Estiveste bem melhor ontem sim senhor, não digno de um vermelho mas de um aviso laranja, e ocorreram alguns eventos de tempo severo em alguns locais da região centro tal como hoje aconteceram.

Aqui no Algarve é que isto anda mesmo mal, ainda nem me estriei, tenho prai um 1 mm e parece que terei que aguardar até final do dia de amanhã para isto desentalar.

EDIT: Para aqui é que nunca acertas, nem tu nem ninguém, temos aqui um escudo anti-chuva, por isso não te censuro


----------



## Jawa (17 Set 2014 às 19:27)

Aurélio disse:


> Aqui no Algarve é que isto anda mesmo mal, ainda nem me estriei, tenho prai um 1 mm e parece que terei que aguardar até final do dia de amanhã para isto desentalar.



Não podes generalizar a todo o Algarve essa situação; tanto ontem ao final da tarde como hoje houve locais no Algarve onde choveu imenso. Os modelos, nas situações convectivas, ainda são pouco fiáveis para determinarem a precipitação para um determinado lugar e devem ser vistos mais numa escala regional.


----------



## Aurélio (17 Set 2014 às 20:57)

Jawa disse:


> Não podes generalizar a todo o Algarve essa situação; tanto ontem ao final da tarde como hoje houve locais no Algarve onde choveu imenso. Os modelos, nas situações convectivas, ainda são pouco fiáveis para determinarem a precipitação para um determinado lugar e devem ser vistos mais numa escala regional.



Lamento mas não é verdade, ontem choveu alguma coisa na zona do Sotavento, especialmente ali na zona do Carvoeiro, Lagoa, Silves mas não ultrapassou no máximo de uns 10 mm !

Hoje não tenho nenhuma estação que tenha registado mais do que 3 mm !

Se tens outra fonte, que me contradiga agradeço que a forneça para não se andar a iludir que as pessoas que choveu o que afinal não choveu !

A minha fonte é o site Wunderground e a tua qual é ?


----------



## AnDré (17 Set 2014 às 21:25)

Aurélio disse:


> Lamento mas não é verdade, ontem choveu alguma coisa na zona do Sotavento, especialmente ali na zona do Carvoeiro, Lagoa, Silves mas não ultrapassou no máximo de uns 10 mm !
> 
> Hoje não tenho nenhuma estação que tenha registado mais do que 3 mm !
> 
> ...



Aljezur, Algarve
Ontem: 19,6mm
Hoje: 7,0mm

Fonte: IPMA


----------



## AndréGM22 (17 Set 2014 às 21:30)

Afinal parece mesmo que choveu xD. Para além disso quando comentou as tão más previsões do colega stormy basta olhar para os casos de Alcobaça e de Santarém...


----------



## Aurélio (17 Set 2014 às 21:35)

AnDré disse:


> Aljezur, Algarve
> Ontem: 19,6mm
> Hoje: 7,0mm
> 
> Fonte: IPMA



Mesmo na pontinha Noroeste do Algarve .....
Enfim ...


----------



## Aurélio (17 Set 2014 às 21:36)

AndréGM22 disse:


> Afinal parece mesmo que choveu xD. Para além disso quando comentou as tão más previsões do colega stormy basta olhar para os casos de Alcobaça e de Santarém...


----------



## Jawa (17 Set 2014 às 21:53)

Aurélio disse:


> *Lamento mas não é verdade, ontem choveu alguma coisa na zona do Sotavento, especialmente ali na zona do Carvoeiro, Lagoa, Silves mas não ultrapassou no máximo de uns 10 mm !
> Hoje não tenho nenhuma estação que tenha registado mais do que 3 mm !*
> *Se tens outra fonte, que me contradiga agradeço que a forneça para não se andar a iludir que as pessoas que choveu o que afinal não choveu !*



Obrigado pelos seus próprios esclarecimentos  Assim já não restam quaisquer dúvidas a ninguém.



Aurélio disse:


> Mesmo na pontinha Noroeste do Algarve ..... Enfim ...



Para que as pessoas não se sitam defraudadas com as suas previsões, convém que mencione se as mesmas são para todo o continente, só para o Algarve ou apenas para onde vive.


----------



## Aurélio (17 Set 2014 às 22:01)

Jawa disse:


> Obrigado pelos seus próprios esclarecimentos  Assim já não restam quaisquer dúvidas a ninguém.
> 
> 
> 
> Para que as pessoas não se sitam defraudadas com as suas previsões, convém que mencione se as mesmas são para todo o continente, só para o Algarve ou apenas para onde vive.



Pode acompanhar os registos das estações amadoras aqui neste site ...
Vai ver que vai gostar, é onde acompanho

*http://portuguese.wunderground.com/wundermap/?lat=37.019402&lon=-7.932200&zoom=10&wxsn=1*

Assim já não sai defraudada com as minhas previsões


----------



## Jawa (17 Set 2014 às 22:13)

Aurélio disse:


> Assim já não sai defraldada com as minhas previsões



Já lhe expliquei que não seja estúpido, ok? Não é do meu interesse saber o sexo que você tem.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (17 Set 2014 às 22:16)

stormy disse:


> Aos que criticaram a previsão de ontem, de maneira jocosa, infantil, não produtiva nem digna de um forum de discussão sobre ciencia, deixo aqui o resumo do dia de ontem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (17 Set 2014 às 22:22)

Já agora, como este é um fórum de rigor e se somos rigorosos com os outros devemos aplicar também esse rigor a nós próprios, um pouco de cuidado com a Língua Portuguesa talvez não fosse má ideia:

*estreei
*defraudada


----------



## pimigas (17 Set 2014 às 23:07)

Jawa disse:


> Obrigado pelos seus próprios esclarecimentos  Assim já não restam quaisquer dúvidas a ninguém.
> 
> 
> 
> Para que as pessoas não se sitam defraudadas com as suas previsões, convém que mencione se as mesmas são para todo o continente, só para o Algarve ou apenas para onde vive.




O Aurélio faz as observações dentro de casa, por isso é que nunca vê chuva. 
E as previsões para dentro de casa dele também nunca dão chuva. Por isso ele cada vez que um modelo prevê chuva no Algarve ele é muito peremptório a afirmar que o modelo vai errar e não vai chover nada.


----------



## Aurélio (17 Set 2014 às 23:15)

pimigas disse:


> O Aurélio faz as observações dentro de casa, por isso é que nunca vê chuva.
> E as previsões para dentro de casa dele também nunca dão chuva. Por isso ele cada vez que um modelo prevê chuva no Algarve ele é muito peremptório a afirmar que o modelo vai errar e não vai chover nada.



Sendo de Amarante sempre podia referir qual a observação que faz dentro de sua casa.
Eu infelizmente também tenho que fazer dentro de casa, que é onde observo os modelos e as imagens de satélite. 
Lá fora fico sem sinal 

Já agora o dia de hoje foi marcado por céu com nuvens e totalmente sem chuva tirando um aguaceiro de 30 segundos esta madrugada ... e outro de 1 minuto de ontem á noite que rendeu 1 mm !

Podia aproveitar também e consultava as estações presentes no site que referi ... tem muitas estações na sua zona !

Perdão rendeu 1,2 mm !

A zona extrema do Algarve e parte do Sotavento foi onde rendeu no dia de ontem cerca de 10 mm. Hoje pouco ou nada choveu !


----------



## MSantos (17 Set 2014 às 23:28)

Pena este tópico estar transformado no "caixote do lixo" do fórum quando não era essa a intenção da moderação... 

-----------------------------------------------------

Se  moderação achar por bem podem apagar este post mas sinto que devo fazer um reparo. o(a) caro(a) membro *Jawa* parece que só se registou para implicar com o nosso colega *Aurélio*,  já que todos os seus escassos posts apenas se limitam à critica, sem outro contributo de maior para o fórum. A pessoa com quem gosta de implicar, o *Aurélio*, já tem alguns anos disto e que apesar da natureza algo impulsiva que o leva a perder a razão algumas vezes é uma pessoa que já contribuiu bastante para o fórum, algo que até ao momento ainda não vi o caro(a) *Jawa* fazer.

Peço desculpa à moderação mas não acho correcto este tipo de perseguição.


----------



## Jawa (18 Set 2014 às 00:31)

AVISO: *este é o último post que público e autorizo os moderadores a eliminar todas as minhas mensagens e, se o entenderem, banir definitivamente o meu nick.*



MSantos disse:


> Pena este tópico estar transformado no "caixote do lixo" do fórum quando não era essa a intenção da moderação...



 Concordo consigo, tem toda a razão.



MSantos disse:


> o(a) caro(a) membro *Jawa* parece que só se registou para implicar com o nosso colega *Aurélio*,  já que todos os seus escassos posts apenas se limitam à critica, sem outro contributo de maior para o fórum.



Veja todos os meus posts e indique em qual deles eu falto à verdade. 

Se faço um reparo e tendo corrigir é ser indelicado, tudo bem, ok; mas olhe, para mim entendo a meteorologia como uma ciência e não como uma ocupação ou um simples passa tempo para charlatões que pensam que são donos da verdade e que não aceitam opiniões diferentes (não estou a brincar, pois tive seis anos de formação superior com os melhores professores universitários de climatologia e geomorfologia do país).



MSantos disse:


> A pessoa com quem gosta de implicar, o *Aurélio*, já tem alguns anos disto e que apesar da natureza algo impulsiva que o leva a perder a razão algumas vezes é uma pessoa que já contribuiu bastante para o fórum, algo que até ao momento ainda não vi o caro(a) *Jawa*



Se o dito cujo já contribuiu muito para o fórum, então porque não aceita ser corrigido quando não tem razão? E que culpa terão os outros por ser tão malcriado por quem quer que seja do sexo feminino? Afinal trata-se de um fórum de meteorologia ou de discussão do sexo dos membros?
Já agora pense nas dezenas/centenas de membros que deixaram de participar neste fórum por causa das atitudes deste dito cujo... E não vale a pena alongar a conversa sobre aqueles que vão pulando entre diferentes fóruns...



MSantos disse:


> Peço desculpa à moderação mas não acho correcto este tipo de perseguição.



Tenha a santa paciência que termina aqui a minha "perseguição". Talvez você venha a demorar ainda muitos anos a entender o que está por detrás do comportamento desse dito cujo; mas isso não compete a mim divulgar aqui, 
por respeito que tenho por algumas pessoas aqui do fórum.

Olhe, tudo de bom para si. Adeus 

E repito: *este é o último post que público e autorizo os moderadores a eliminar todas as minhas mensagens e, se o entenderem, banir definitivamente o meu nick.*


----------



## Zapiao (18 Set 2014 às 00:51)

Subscrevo o colega MSantos na totalidade, este ou esta Jawa só responde e em tom de provocaçao aos posts do colega Aurélio. 

Sugiro ir ao site do IEFP para arranjar ocupaçao digna dos momentos de lazer que está a ter desde que se insceveu aqui, e assim evitar METER AQUI OS PÉS !!!

O colega Aurélio é uma mais valia aqui neste forum, (sem desprimor dos outros users), e eu doava  a minha futura sogra para ter o conhecimento meteorologico que ele possui. 

BEM HAJA colega Aurélio


----------



## jorgeanimal (18 Set 2014 às 01:03)

Metam o Zezé a moderar isto. Talvez um pouco de responsabilidade lhe faça bem.


----------



## cool (18 Set 2014 às 01:13)

Sigo este fórum desde 2010, embora só me tenha registado em 2012 e só tenho que ter respeito ao membro Aurélio que cá está desde 2006 e conta com cerca de 4000 intervenções, que não dispenso  seguir.
Quem frequenta diariamente este fórum conhecerá já as diferentes maneiras de ser e de intervir dos vários users, mas na minha modesta opinião o Aurélio excedeu-se nas vésperas deste ultimo evento e foi isso que desencadeou toda esta polémica em tom não habitual neste espaço de debate.
Todos podemos ter um dia mau e dizer coisas que não deveríamos ter dito, mas de facto houveram intervenções que também me incomodaram por roçarem  o gozo e a ironia  com membros  novos e a outros que já cá andam há muito e que são respeitados pelas suas análises que eventualmente poderão ser excessivamente entusiasmadas, mas que muitos adoram seguir.
Este é um fórum publico, pelo que não deve ser um couto privado para algumas personalidades se imporem esquecendo regras básicas de convívio em espaços de debate.
As discordâncias devem ser manifestadas sem recorrer a formas desagradáveis de as exprimir.
 Vamos tentar passar à frente destes últimos episódios e discutir e debater meteorologia que é o que interessa.

Um abraço a todos, particularmente ao Aurélio e a todos os que mais directamente se evolveram nestas picardias.


----------



## Aurélio (18 Set 2014 às 01:17)

Peço á moderação que observe o comportamento de diversos utilizadores recentes  neste Forum, vejam a sua data de iniciação no Forum, e vejam se não acham esquisito que a sua conversa seja idêntica a de outros membros que ou foram banidos, "colocados de castigo" ou simplesmente disseram que iam deixar de participar.
Alguns para membros muito recentes parecem estar muito bem informados sobre este Forum e outros Foruns, têm um alvo especifico e tentam "minar" os tópicos. Até a conversa é exactamente a mesma !

Observem também que muitos daqueles que minam os tópicos não tenham mais do que 10, 20, 30 ou 40 ou até mensagens 100 posts na maioria só para criticar outros membros, e geralmente a sua participação limita-se a isso !

Alguns nem querem que percebam o sexo, localização, ect ... com medo de serem descobertos. 
Já agora quem aqui teve o desplante de me criticar dizendo que sou responsável por dezenas ou centenas ou se calhar até largas dezenas de milhares deixarem de participar devido aos meus posts, pensem bem naquilo que insinuam, e vejam quem se não os mesmos que criticam a moderação ou administração quando alguém é chamado a atenção sobre determinadas previsões de membros.

Peço á moderação que verifique neste post, neste tópico ou aquilo que se tem passados nos ultimos quem tem usado calão, palavrões e tem verdadeiramente minado os tópicos !

A clonagem pode ser usada de muitas formas 


ATENÇÃO: Nem todos as pessoas com poucos posts são colocadas nesta balança, mas reparem no comportamento de alguns !

*EX: O Membro Jawa tem 14 postagens desde o seu registo, todas elas em resposta a algum post meu, seja em que tópico for. Será um membro novo neste Forum ? Acredite quem quiser ....*


----------



## Aurélio (18 Set 2014 às 01:42)

Quanto a mim vou tentar ser menos impulsivo que confesso por vezes sou, mas vou ser menos tolerante no que toca a respostas tortas e por isso qualquer acto  que ponha em causa a minha pessoa, será imediatamente reportado á moderação e administração do Forum.
Não vou tolerar mais faltas de respeito de ninguém (alguns a falar como se fossem meus vizinhos ou me conhecessem de algum lado), do mesmo modo que vou tentar "entrar" mais na cabeça de alguns membros que façam previsões, e sobretudo ao membro Stormy a quem sempre tive imensa consideração embora possa não parecer, se em algum momento pareceu ter gozado contigo, não era essa a intenção.

A quem tem meia duzia de mensagens no Forum, não aceito lições de moral de quem pouco ou nada enriqueceu este Forum, e use somente este espaço para criticar ou ofender. Novos ou velhos todas as insinuações, ofensas ou atentados  contra a minha liberdade de expressão serão reportados respeitando as condições da administração.

Cumprimentos, Paz e Amor 

Aurélio Carvalho


----------



## David sf (18 Set 2014 às 07:34)

Rodriguez disse:


> Posso-lhe garantir como ex elemento deste forum(PortugalWeather,Sociometeo), banido, segregado, levado quase para um Gulag neste forum, que o user Jawa nada tem em comum comigo, por isso são filmes que só lhe ficam mal a si, pois está a levantar suspeições totalmente irreais, e a limitar acção de novos usuarios que nada têm haver com as tricas antigas do forum.
> Pelo que sei existe regras especificas nos foruns de internet sejam eles quais forem, mas existem 2 regras sagradas: o anonimato de quem participa e a total autoridade dos Administradores e Moderadores, ao contrário da vida real, onde em qualquer espaço, instituição, serviço, o aluno pode contestar as avaliações de um professor, um cliente reclamar pelos seus direitos junto de uma empresa, um cidadão reclamar junto de um tribunal os seus direitos publicos. Num forum de Internet esse direito não existe se o administrador através dos moderadores decide banir um elemento de um forum, por muita razão que o usuário possa achar possa ter, não pode sequer reclamar ou exigir seja o que for, se o moderador ou administrador decide banir um usuário e manter outros faz e faz de forma legitima ponto final paragrafo.
> (...)



1. O user Sociometeo foi expulso por ter quebrado repetidamente as regras e após uma imensidão de avisos.

2. Uma das regras mais básicas dos fóruns é a proibição de clones (users com mais que um registo ou users banidos que se registam com outro nick). Esta regra foi repetidas vezes violado pelo originalmente conhecido como "Sociometeo".

3. O user Jawa também é um clone, portanto foi banido. Neste caso ainda se percebe menos a razão da "clonagem", uma vez que a conta original do referido membro encontra-se activa. O Aurélio percebeu perfeitamente de quem se trata (e percebe-se que não se estava a referir a si).

4. Pede-se, pela n-ésima vez, mais calma ao membro Aurélio. que pense duas vezes antes de postar e que não seja agressivo nem tão repetitivo no pessimismo.


----------



## vitamos (18 Set 2014 às 09:53)

Os users Rodriguez e Jawa foram banidos por clonagem.

O primeiro caso por clonagem múltipla. O Segundo por uma primeira clonagem no mínimo deselegante pela pessoa de quem vem (sobretudo porque tem uma conta activa no forum e pode participar quando entender com o seu nick original).

De uma vez por todas e para que se entenda a clonagem não é permitida neste fórum.


----------



## james (18 Set 2014 às 11:44)

Fernando Costa disse:


> Para a próxima semana e até ao fim de Setembro os principais modelos prevêem o regresso do tempo anti ciclónico. Acham que teremos tempo quente de verão um tanto atrasado e fora de tempo?






Em primeiro lugar , nao ha tempo de verao , o nosso clima o verao tem varios estados de tempo , como se tem visto ainda por estes dias . Claro que o tempo mais quente predomina .

Em segundo lugar , ainda podem vir temperaturas elevadas , se ocorrer ainda esta dentro da normalidade . E que se vier um AC , nesta altura do ano , com certeza nao teremos maximas de 20  ° C , vao aproximar - se da casa dos 30 .


----------



## fishisco (18 Set 2014 às 12:07)

olá. andam p aqui a falar de verao p semana, porem o gfs da-me chuva por vezes muita (9mm) p semana q vem, em especial quarta. ando a ver mal? .

em relacao ao aurélio, ele sempre foi um "choramingas" (sem ofensa) relativamente a (falta de) chuva do algarve. por mt q chuvesse lá axo q isso n mudaria, é preciso é calma.


----------



## Névoa (18 Set 2014 às 12:12)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2014*



james disse:


> Em primeiro lugar , nao ha tempo de verao , o nosso clima o verao tem varios estados de tempo , como se tem visto ainda por estes dias . Claro que o tempo mais quente predomina .
> 
> Em segundo lugar , ainda podem vir temperaturas elevadas , se ocorrer ainda esta dentro da normalidade . E que se vier um AC , nesta altura do ano , com certeza nao teremos maximas de 20  ° C , vao aproximar - se da casa dos 30 .



Vou ter de discordar do James aqui, uma vez que a média das máximas para Setembro no Porto estará um pouco acima dos 23C (23,3C salvo erro, desculpem-me não poder ser exacta, mas é que esta informação está apresentada em flash na página do ipma, algo que não posso ter instalado no dispositivo do qual escrevo), de forma que 31C, e ainda por cima no final do mês, será uma nota bem dissonante nesta média que serve de parâmetro à dita 'normalidade'. No entanto, não seria, infelizmente, a primeira vez que tal ocorreria, e digo infelizmente pois isso demonstra que algo não anda lá muito bem. Não podemos, ao mesmo tempo, aceitar como normais as situações dos últimos anos, seria o mesmo que aceitar de ânimo muito leve uma doença.


----------



## filipe cunha (18 Set 2014 às 13:52)

Ora, já que estamos na onda, olhem os comentarios após isto, http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...orte-fevereiro-2014-a-7538-42.html#post414573

Interessante os comentarios por parte de quem não se lhe conhecem qualquer EM, enfim estão cá para a confusão, para os comentarios sobre politica...e afins.

Ah, peço desculpa, se for clone...se for deem-me mais uma chance, please



é que eu preciso mesmo disto....


----------



## rozzo (18 Set 2014 às 14:08)

Podemos parar com o "lavar de roupa suja" por favor?

Agora espera-se que a moderação vá filtrar todo o historial do fórum com não sei quantos anos?
Já o dia-a-dia não está a ser fácil, quanto mais agora chegarmos a isto!

Estamos a fazer os possíveis e impossíveis para manter uma discussão saudável e controlar ânimos mais acesos, mas para isso dá jeito a colaboração de todos os membros.

Todos os dias andamos nisto recentemente, já deram conta? 

Querem fazer disto um ringue de boxe? Que ganha a comunidade com isto? Por favor, acabem lá com isso, pelo bem do MeteoPT...

Agradecido...


----------



## rozzo (18 Set 2014 às 14:25)

Entretanto, voltando ao que interessa...

Estava a ver os históricos ou recordes de Setembro, para enquadrar este mês.
Não será propriamente um mês de Setembro vulgar, mais do que pelas quantidades, pela persistência de dias assim. Dias e dias a fio com fluxo de Sul constante, é uma raridade, ainda por cima ainda no Verão!

Em termos de recordes, estaremos longe deles, já houve bastantes meses de Setembro extremamente chuvosos.
Reparei no recorde absoluto diário do mês de Setembro em Viana do Castelo: 

*176.7 mm*


----------



## AnDré (18 Set 2014 às 14:45)

rozzo disse:


> Em termos de recordes, estaremos longe deles, já houve bastantes meses de Setembro extremamente chuvosos.
> Reparei no recorde absoluto diário do mês de Setembro em Viana do Castelo:
> 
> *176.7 mm*



Data de 22 de Setembro de 1999.

Infelizmente o IPMA agora não tem a informação muito detalhada na sua página, mas recorrendo a prints que fazia aos boletins da altura, encontramos o seguinte:






366mm acumulados em Setembro de 1999 em Viana do Castelo. É o recorde da estação, em funcionamento desde 1970.
A diferença entre os 166mm apresentados nesse boletim, e os 176,7mm presentes na página do IPMA deverá estar relacionado com as horas. (Das 0h às 24h e das 9h às 9h).


----------



## Agreste (18 Set 2014 às 15:36)

no ogimet dá a ideia da precipitação ter sido concentrada em 2 vagas: 18-19 e 22. 2 sistemas frontais fortes fruto de uma depressão bastante cavada entre a Irlanda e a Galiza. 

Não encontro esses 366 mm.


----------



## Agreste (18 Set 2014 às 15:39)

no mesmo Ogimet... encontro 312mm em Monte Real no dia 19. Não sei se isto é mesmo assim.


----------



## filipe cunha (18 Set 2014 às 17:21)

Agreste disse:


> no mesmo Ogimet... encontro 312mm em Monte Real no dia 19. Não sei se isto é mesmo assim.



Mas de certeza que era o ferro que abanava com o vento


----------



## filipe cunha (18 Set 2014 às 17:22)

rozzo disse:


> Podemos parar com o "lavar de roupa suja" por favor?
> 
> Agora espera-se que a moderação vá filtrar todo o historial do fórum com não sei quantos anos?
> Já o dia-a-dia não está a ser fácil, quanto mais agora chegarmos a isto!
> ...



Só para dizer que tambem gosto do post... tambem gosto daqueles users que andam cá pela meteorologia


----------



## AnDré (18 Set 2014 às 17:33)

Agreste disse:


> no mesmo Ogimet... encontro 312mm em Monte Real no dia 19. Não sei se isto é mesmo assim.



19 de Setembro de 1999?

Não encontro esses valores.



filipe cunha disse:


> Mas de certeza que era o ferro que abanava com o vento



Filipe Cunha, na altura eu respondi a isso. Mas não fizeste nenhum comentário.


----------



## Agreste (18 Set 2014 às 18:48)

Monte Real, base aérea...

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=085400-99999&ord=DIR&ano=1999&mes=10&day=01&ndays=31

Viana do Castelo...

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=085430-99999&ord=DIR&ano=1999&mes=10&day=01&ndays=31


----------



## Aurélio (18 Set 2014 às 19:38)

filipe cunha disse:


> Ora, já que estamos na onda, olhem os comentarios após isto, http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...orte-fevereiro-2014-a-7538-42.html#post414573
> 
> Interessante os comentarios por parte de quem não se lhe conhecem qualquer EM, enfim estão cá para a confusão, para os comentarios sobre politica...e afins.
> 
> ...



Boas Filipe,

Em relação a esse teu post que apresentas como link, sim fui teimoso, não tenho EMAs, nem estação. E daí isso fazia com que tivesse que acreditar que os dados estavam correctos quando todos á volta tinham menos 80 mm do que tu ?
Depois de consultar os dados da estação verifiquei que havia ali erros.* Duas páginas depois foram os próprios moderadores e administradores a mostrar que estavas errado*. É errado mostrar que não tinhas os valores correctos ?
A discussão sobre esse tema e sobre outros temas contigo termina aqui ....
Nada mais tenho para falar contigo.


----------



## Aurélio (18 Set 2014 às 19:46)

AnDré disse:


> 19 de Setembro de 1999?
> 
> Não encontro esses valores.
> 
> ...



Em dias de mau tempo aparece sempre estações (sobretudo quando existe vento) que apresentam valores completamente fora do comum. Lembro de ter visto estações amadoras no Wunderground que apresentavam valores completamente fora do normal com valores na ordem dos 200, 300 ou até 1200 mm num dia. 
Infelizmente tal como no caso das temperaturas existem aqueles que ouvem os outros e aqueles que não ouvem e não querem que tu e outros membros muito conhecedores de estações lhes chamem á razão.

Assunto encerrado !


----------



## filipe cunha (18 Set 2014 às 20:20)

Aurélio disse:


> Boas Filipe,
> 
> Em relação a esse teu post que apresentas como link, sim fui teimoso, não tenho EMAs, nem estação. E daí isso fazia com que tivesse que acreditar que os dados estavam correctos quando todos á volta tinham menos 80 mm do que tu ?
> Depois de consultar os dados da estação verifiquei que havia ali erros.* Duas páginas depois foram os próprios moderadores e administradores a mostrar que estavas errado*. É errado mostrar que não tinhas os valores correctos ?
> ...



Bem me pareceu, tenho cá uma queda

Olha há EMs que hoje no seguimento litoral norte que irão ultrapassar os 100mm, e eu ainda só tenho 25mm e algumas EMs por lá perto ainda não chegaram aos 40mm....será que vais dizer algo!!! ou como referes os moderadores vão dizer algo


----------



## CptRena (22 Set 2014 às 16:37)

Reparem bem neste dragão gigante.
Papagaios, perdão águias, do Benfica a serem papadinhas 

Edit (16:45)

Águias e leões, vai tudo p'o bucho.


----------



## Aurélio (26 Set 2014 às 23:41)

Boas,

Parece que amanhã é mais um dia de ir ás laranjas aqui no Algarve, e eu tenho que ir trabalhar. O Aviso Laranja está definido entre as 12h e as 21h, portanto o mais provável é que se chover seja antes do aviso ( conforme indica o ECM e o HIRLAM, GFS nem indica nada )

É provável que no caso de chover seja mais na zona do Sotavento, mais provavel ao fim da madrugada ou inicio da manhã. Se tal acontecer fará Sotavento e Barlavento se equilibrarem para fazer a precipitação final do mês equivaler á média mensal !


----------



## Vince (26 Set 2014 às 23:52)

Amarelo de manhã tem lógica, laranja à tarde de facto olhando para diversos modelos e parâmetros para o Algarve não parece fazer muito sentido.


----------



## Aurélio (27 Set 2014 às 00:01)

Vince disse:


> Amarelo de manhã tem lógica, laranja à tarde de facto olhando para diversos modelos e parâmetros para o Algarve não parece fazer muito sentido.


Alguém que me compreende 

Sabes a ironia da coisa é que no outro dia que havia Aviso Laranja do IPMA, corri metade do Algarve, as praias estavam cheias, e havia imensa gente a vender laranjas á beira da estrada na N125. Quando vieres ao Algarve vais reparar nisso. Tenho pena das pessoas custa muito produzir-se as coisas e não conseguir vendê-las depois


----------



## Vince (27 Set 2014 às 00:12)

Isso da praia tem pouco a ver com o que referi, com tempo instável posso estar confortavelmente numa praia e noutra ao lado ocorrer um dilúvio ou mesmo um tornado. O que disse é que olhando para os modelos não faz de facto sentido laranja da parte da tarde, convecção intensa a formar-se provavelmente será das serras do Algarve em direcção a norte.Julgo que deve ter sido um erro no que ao Algarve diz respeito. Ou então mera cautela geográfica.


----------



## Vince (27 Set 2014 às 00:30)

Acabou de sair no site do IPMA a saída das 12z do Arome e fica explicada a origem do laranja.
O modelo mostra umas células agressivas ao inicio da tarde no Algarve.


----------



## Aurélio (27 Set 2014 às 00:37)

Vince disse:


> Acabou de sair no site do IPMA a saída das 12z do Arome e fica explicada a origem do laranja.
> O modelo mostra umas células agressivas ao inicio da tarde no Algarve.



Sinceramente esse modelo consegue ver o que mais nenhum modelo mostra "Chuva no Algarve" na parte da tarde. Este modelo quanto a mim erra muito mais do que acerta e prefiro olhar ao Hirlam do que ao Arome, exactamente por causa disso. Talvez esteja aqui uma das razões porque o IPMA por vezes coloca avisos laranjas em locais onde depois não se passa nada. Mas quanto a isso amanhã ao final do dia logo falaremos. Não vale a pena debater mais este assunto !

PS: 90 mm em 3 horas na zona de Tavira. Uauuu ...
Já agora reparem o que mostra o ALADIN e o AROME agora entre as 00h e as 03h, uma zona de instabilidade a entrar aqui pelo Sotavento.
E o que mostra o Satélite e o radar, absolutamente nada ....  Para verem o que penso destes modelos !
Acho que quem vai estar melhor talvez seja o GFS !


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Out 2014 às 21:41)

Espero que na quarta/quinta passe por aqui alguma trovoada, o ultimo evento soube a pouco, vi apenas 4 relâmpagos.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Out 2014 às 09:17)

jonas_87 disse:


> Espero que na quarta/quinta passe por aqui alguma trovoada, o ultimo evento soube a pouco, vi apenas 4 relâmpagos.



Normalmente sistemas frontais só dão uma ou outra trovoada isolada essencialmente na passagem da frente, embora nos pós frontais por vezes existam surpresas.


----------



## Ricardo Martins (10 Out 2014 às 16:10)

Mais do mesmo...
http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muro_das_Lamentações

Não deram na escola o que são fenómenos localizados? Nunca foi explicado? Como é que afirmam que não "existe nada", quando não podem estar presentes em todo o lado?

Desculpem lá o OFF, mas moderadores, ou se muda este tipo de atitude no forum, ou a perca de utilizadores (e de interesse no forum) há-de ser muito grande...


----------



## seqmad (10 Out 2014 às 16:14)

O estofex no geral confirma a análise do Stormy... convém sempre extrair o principal e mais importante da análise, as condições que afectarão de um modo geral a área em causa, e não nos focarmos em se ter falado na probabilidade de ocorrência de um determinado fenómeno extremo, que é isso mesmo apenas uma probabilidade, significa só que as condições termodinâmicas da atmosfera naquele momento o permitirão...


----------



## Aurélio (10 Out 2014 às 16:29)

seqmad disse:


> O estofex no geral confirma a análise do Stormy... convém sempre extrair o principal e mais importante da análise, as condições que afectarão de um modo geral a área em causa, e não nos focarmos em se ter falado na probabilidade de ocorrência de um determinado fenómeno extremo, que é isso mesmo apenas uma probabilidade, significa só que as condições termodinâmicas da atmosfera naquele momento o permitirão...



Basicamente em ambos trata-se de analisar a atmosfera da mesma forma, só que muitas vezes o coração supera a razão ....
Em ambos quer o Stormy quer o Estofex ambos são compostos por pessoas amadoras, pessoas que vivem de uma grande paixão pela meteorologia, e isso os faz transformar qualquer célula em super célula. Por exemplo no Alerta dele, que já veio reconhecer que falhou, indicava cerca de 100 mm em 24 horas, isto das 15h de ontem ás 15h de hoje. No máximo terá caído pra aí uns 20 mm em algum local e com sorte.
A MCS passou a sul do Algarve? Os modelos já assim o indicavam.

O que se tem que tomar em nota apenas da previsão dele é tentar analisar o grau de severidade que ocorrerá, ou melhor a probabilidade dele ocorrer, o que aliás ele refere, nas suas notas.
Nenhum, Baixo, Moderado, Grande, Extremo. Só que vamos ser sincero um nivel de probabilidade de eventos severos extremo? Bom nenhum modelo deu isso, e muito menos nenhum modelo indica isso para amanhã.

Aliás no que toca amanhã isto será tudo muito rápido, provavelmente 20 a 30 mm em cerca de 2 horas, o que para mim equivale a um Alerta Laranja.

Para além disso um Aviso Vermelho, na zona mais seca do país do nosso colega de Serpa, por exemplo ou da zona junto á fronteira, é sempre de se ficar com a "pulga atrás da Orelha"


----------



## seqmad (10 Out 2014 às 17:10)

Aurélio disse:


> Basicamente em ambos trata-se de analisar a atmosfera da mesma forma, só que muitas vezes o coração supera a razão ....
> Em ambos quer o Stormy quer o Estofex ambos são compostos por pessoas amadoras, pessoas que vivem de uma grande paixão pela meteorologia, e isso os faz transformar qualquer célula em super célula. Por exemplo no Alerta dele, que já veio reconhecer que falhou, indicava cerca de 100 mm em 24 horas, isto das 15h de ontem ás 15h de hoje. No máximo terá caído pra aí uns 20 mm em algum local e com sorte.
> A MCS passou a sul do Algarve? Os modelos já assim o indicavam.
> 
> ...


OK, no caso de ontem pelos vistos havia elevada confiança na ocorrência de MCS´s com fenómenos severos associados e alguma incerteza na localização da passagem dos mesmos, é aceitável ter colocado aquela zona com o critério "vermelho"? Penso que sim por uma questão de precaução, tendo sempre em mente que pode não se verificar - e realmente a zona mais "quente" passou uns 100km a sul. E se fosse ao contrário, mais incerteza na ocorrência e mais certeza na localização? O mesmo critério? É um bocado relativo, já depende da opinião de cada um... o importante é nunca perder de vista de que se está apenas a falar de um determinado grau de probabilidade (alta para o vermelho) de ocorrência de determinadas condições...

Quanto aos exageros provocados pelo desejo que algo ocorra, é um facto...eu já dou sempre o desconto, mas não devia ter de o fazer, isso pode ser "controlado" pelo analista...

Mas no fundo prefiro saber que há condições para algo ocorrer, do que como muitas vezes acontece com o IPMA nos avisos oficiais,  subir o grau do aviso quando as condições severas já estão a ocorrer ou já ocorreram...

Para amanhã, realmente mais uma vez parece manifestamente exagerado... mas lá está, as condições estarão lá e a probabilidade alta poderá existir, mas como muitas vezes acontece, se ocorrer, poderá apenas afectar algum local particular... e se passasse uma célula particularmente potente em Serpa? Não é por ser a zona mais seca do país que terá de ficar fora do tal critério...


----------



## camrov8 (10 Out 2014 às 19:07)

épa o tempo é sempre uma incerteza, se soubesses, para fazer as previsões usam-se supercomputadores para fazer as analises e mesmo assim, o que o ipma o estofex e afins fazem é dizer vai estar mau tempo num determinada zona, em setembro davam mau tempo para a minha zona e durante o dia em questão tive sol o dia todo e em cidades próximas foi o caos


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Out 2014 às 19:28)

.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Out 2014 às 21:54)

Mário Barros disse:


> .



Fartei-me de rir.
A CML merece mesmo ser gozada.


----------



## MSantos (15 Out 2014 às 22:08)

Mário Barros disse:


> .




Do melhor!


----------



## meko60 (29 Out 2014 às 14:37)

Boa tarde.
Como disse, as previsões do stormy para ontem e até à madrugada de hoje,foram largamente exageradas.Não ocorreu nada do que ele "previu" a não ser uma valente actividade eléctrica sim mas ao largo e não onshore.Seria melhor que este nosso companheiro moderasse mais o seu entusiasmo por fenómenos atmosféricos severos,senão qq dia teremos uma versão de "O pedro e o lobo" no que respeita a previsões efectuadas por ele.


----------



## Zapiao (29 Out 2014 às 15:09)

Estás a perder o teu tempo como eu ja perdi o meu.

Há sempre quem lhe dê améns quando falha e quem o critica é que é o mau da fita.

Eu assumo que não sei 1% do que ele sabe mas isso não me impede de ter uma opinião critica sobre o que ele escreve, principalmente quando prevê "*Dado isto, há a possibilidade de ocorrencia de convecção pontualmente severa, capazes de gerar precipitação excessiva, granizo e rajadas pontualmente severas*  " e pareceu-me que nem condiçoes para isto havia.


----------



## Miguel96 (30 Out 2014 às 18:17)

Fernando Costa disse:


> Olhando os modelos, finalmente que o frio e a chuva, ou seja tempo verdadeiramente de outono está a bater porta e parece que virá para ficar. Aliás, espero sinceramente que este inverno podemos ter mais sorte em termos de frio e neve. Aguardo ansiosamente pelos próximos dias.



Mas o frio e a neve não é bom para a agricultura. Eu espero ter um Inverno ameno e sem neve. Neve só no topo da Serra da Estrela, para quem gosta de esquiar, de resto em todo o território espero ter este inverno temperaturas super amenas e alguns dias de calor.

Ainda me lembro deste ano haver neve na Torre e pessoas na praia.


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Out 2014 às 18:26)

Miguel96 disse:


> Mas o frio e a neve não é bom para a agricultura. Eu espero ter um Inverno ameno e sem neve. Neve só no topo da Serra da Estrela, para quem gosta de esquiar, de resto em todo o território espero ter este inverno temperaturas super amenas e alguns dias de calor.
> 
> Ainda me lembro deste ano haver neve na Torre e pessoas na praia.


Eu particularmente adorava ver neve alguns dias, isso não prejudicava a agricultura, imagina lá então nos países do centro e norte da Europa onde a neve é bem frequente


----------



## Paulo H (30 Out 2014 às 18:27)

Miguel96 disse:


> Mas o frio e a neve não é bom para a agricultura. Eu espero ter um Inverno ameno e sem neve. Neve só no topo da Serra da Estrela, para quem gosta de esquiar, de resto em todo o território espero ter este inverno temperaturas super amenas e alguns dias de calor.
> 
> Ainda me lembro deste ano haver neve na Torre e pessoas na praia.



[OFFTOPIC]

O frio e a neve podem ser bons para a agricultura:
- O que prejudica é o gelo e não a neve, pois a camada de neve sobre as plantas, contém uma camada de ar que as protege de temperaturas muito inferiores a 0ºC.
- Sem um número mínimo de horas de frio (T<7ºC), a produção de certas fruteiras é severamente afetada, exemplo: cereja, mirtilo,...

O período frio permite que as árvores descansem, reservando forças para depois florir na primavera e frutificar.

Sem período frio e sem insolação, as árvores podem não chegar a perder a folha, ou inclusive continuar a crescer, com pequenas interrupções, e irá florir muito menos! Nestes casos, até podem florescer várias vezes ao ano, mas com muito pouco fruto e de pior qualidade.


----------



## james (30 Out 2014 às 18:54)

Miguel96 disse:


> Mas o frio e a neve não é bom para a agricultura. Eu espero ter um Inverno ameno e sem neve. Neve só no topo da Serra da Estrela, para quem gosta de esquiar, de resto em todo o território espero ter este inverno temperaturas super amenas e alguns dias de calor.
> 
> Ainda me lembro deste ano haver neve na Torre e pessoas na praia.




Já começou o boletim agrícola ? 

Ou este tópico pode continuar a ser de meteorologia ?


----------



## vamm (30 Out 2014 às 21:08)

james disse:


> Já começou o boletim agrícola ?
> 
> Ou este tópico pode continuar a ser de meteorologia ?



Sou da opinião de que um pouco de cultura não faz mal a ninguém. 

Sinceramente, estou desejosa que chegue o frio. Já não é suportável este calor e, para a altura do ano que é, toda a gente quer chuva.


----------



## vamm (4 Nov 2014 às 22:41)

Não sabia onde meter isto, mas achei a notícia engraçada 







« Uns diziam "extraterrestres", outros diziam "fim do mundo". Mas era só um fenómeno meteorológico.

Uma *formação nebulosa estranha* surgiu esta segunda-feira sobre o estado australiano de Vitória, despertando a curiosidade dos habitantes das pequenas cidades nesta região do litoral da Austrália.

Os habitantes da cidade de Wonthaggi, perto de Melbourne, lançaram-se para as redes sociais para comentar a nuvem, que se tratava, afinal, de um fenómeno de *nuvem perfurada*, ou_Fallstreak Hole_.

Este fenómeno acontece quando algumas das gotas de água de uma nuvem congelam e se tornam em cristais de gelo, caindo abaixo da camada nebulosa, e deixando assim um buraco.

O meteorologista local, Michael Efron, explicou aos media de Fairfax que o arco-íris dentro da nuvem era um fenómeno de "iridescência", que acontece quando "as gotículas de água estão a reunir luz".

Antes do esclarecimento, porém, os utilizadores do Twitter já se tinham lançado em especulação sobre o que teria causado a nuvem, sendo que alguns já diziam tratar-se de extraterrestres ou do fim do mundo. »

Notícia no DN


----------



## jotackosta (4 Nov 2014 às 22:47)

vamm disse:


> Não sabia onde meter isto, mas achei a notícia engraçada
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Era a bandeira do Gana num drone


----------



## camrov8 (4 Nov 2014 às 22:59)

pois a ignorância  é tramada


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Nov 2014 às 11:41)

Todos os anos é a mesma coisa, chegamos a Dezembro e é isto....


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Nov 2014 às 11:54)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Todos os anos é a mesma coisa, chegamos a Dezembro e é isto....



O que seria um Dezembro em condições para ti ? É nesta altura que o anticiclone começa a reforçar a sua pressão devido ao arrefecimento da atmosfera.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2014 às 12:14)

Mário Barros disse:


> O que seria um Dezembro em condições para ti ?



Eu posso responder por ele, um acumulado mensal na ordem dos 400 mm.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Nov 2014 às 12:49)

jonas_87 disse:


> Eu posso responder por ele, um acumulado mensal na ordem dos 400 mm.



Exagero. Isso seria chato, valeria mais chover faseadamente, cerca de 5/15 mm por dia com temperaturas a rondar os 2ºC/3ºC, alternando com noites frias de céu limpo e -3ºC e -4ºC. E dias de sol sem VENTO (algo totalmente impossível pelo litoral) com máximas de 1ºC e 2ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2014 às 13:01)

Sim, eu sei que foi exagero, a ideia era mesmo essa, talvez assim ele ficasse realmente satisfeito. 
_______

Quero observar umas boas geadas nos dias 7 e 8 de Dezembro, vamos ver se tenho sorte.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Nov 2014 às 13:14)

Queria um Dezembro no mínimo como foi novembro, visto dezembro ser o 1º mês de inverno


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Nov 2014 às 13:30)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Todos os anos é a mesma coisa, chegamos a Dezembro e é isto....



Chega a Dezembro e é isto, pelo menos, eu vejo ali precipitação na 4ª feira, por isso, não é assim tão mau e uma 1 ou 2 semanas de sol já fazem falta, depois de um mês de Novembro bastante generoso em termos de chuva, o que eu quero agora é uns belos dias de sol, para levantar o ego e a auto-estima, porque Novembro foi demasiado cinzento. 

Já agora, devias saber que as estações de transição (Primavera e Outono) são as melhores em termos de precipitação para as regiões do sul, são as estações onde existe mais probabilidades de ocorrerem cut-off's, e não é por andar todos os dias a lamuriar-se, a chorar ou a lamentar-se que as coisas vão mudar.

Que venha 2 semanas de sol que é preciso.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Nov 2014 às 13:30)

As duas primeiras semanas de Dezembro são quase sempre secas ou chuva fraca, raro o Dezembro que começa molhado, só se de trás já vier tempo seco. O finais de Dezembro/partir próximo do Natal é quando o padrão recomeça de chuva e por vezes associado a frio, aí é que começa o inverno. Já Janeiro por vezes começa molhado e acaba seco, por vezes o inverso também é uma altura com "humores" esquisitos. É mais fácil Fevereiro e Março serem chuvosos que por vezes Janeiro.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Nov 2014 às 13:32)

sol é no verão, no inverno é chuva ou pelo menos céu muito nublado


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2014 às 13:40)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> sol é no verão, no inverno é chuva ou pelo menos céu muito nublado



Continuo a achar que ainda não te habituaste ao clima da tua zona.
Imagina se eu tivesse sempre a pedir vento nulo no Verão...não fazia sentido tendo em conta a zona onde resido.


----------



## Dan (30 Nov 2014 às 13:44)

Choveu bastante em Novembro, mas de inverno não teve nada. Anomalia positiva na temperatura, imensas plantas a florir e a enorme quantidade de insectos que ainda se observa. Uns dias mais frescos e umas geadas também fazem parte do nosso clima.


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Nov 2014 às 13:51)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> sol é no verão, no inverno é chuva ou pelo menos céu muito nublado



Não existe país nenhum do mundo que não faça sol no Inverno, sendo o Alentejo uma região rica na agricultura que seria dessa região se não fizesse sol no Inverno e sempre a chover.

O teu desejo no Inverno é o mesmo desejo que tens no Verão, no Inverno é chover todos os dias, no Verão é teres 50ºC todos os dias.

Quando os nossos desejos se sobrepõem à nossa realidade é muito difícil de encarar quando as coisas saem completamente ao contrário.


----------



## actioman (30 Nov 2014 às 16:37)

MeteoAlentejo eu sei que sempre queremos mais e melhor e por vezes nesses nossos desejos, entramos em devaneios ilógicos que seriam bonitos para as estatísticas, mas péssimos para a vida do dia a dia! No teu caso um Novembro com 145mm de precipitação é um mês bem acima do normal certamente! Deves ter duplicado a precipitação habitual neste mês que hoje acaba. Beja que está ai pertinho (cerca de 30km), apresenta na normal 71-00 uma precipitação acumulada em Novembro de 71,8mm.
Tiveste inclusive dois dias de acumulados bem bons: dias 11 com 29,2mm e dia 23 com 30,2mm. Não é para todos aqui no interior raiano. 
Tivemos "azar" é certo, vimos passar belas depressões aqui ao lado muitas vezes sem cair gota por estas bandas. Mas ainda assim aí no baixo Alentejo raiano foi menos mal! 
O melhor acumulado diário que aqui registei foi de 18mm, ou seja cerca de metade dos teus 30,2mm! E o meu mês apesar de bom (o melhor registo que tive até hoje desde 2010), ficou bem abaixo do teu acumulado mensal. Registei um total de "apenas" 102,2mm. 

Esta conversa toda apenas para te mostrar que há quem tenha ficado pior! 
E não convém esquecer onde moramos e não entrar em comparações com a precipitação do litoral ou com as temperaturas mínimas de Trás os Montes!
Aqui é o Alentejo, também temos chuva por vezes forte e de destaque, em especial associada eventos convectivos e também há frio e geadas, mas a neve não abunda. 

Olha o Dezembro não sei como será. Apenas sei que a normal 71-00 aqui da terrinha é de 91,6mm e é o mês mais chuvoso.
Agora venha lá o frio, que este tempo "morno" já chateia!


----------



## camrov8 (30 Nov 2014 às 17:08)

têm de ligar um bocado menos as médias até porque são falaciosas é verdade que representam uma generalidade mas não se esqueçam que se um ano chove 200 e no seguinte 0 a media dá 100, um valor nunca registado daí que medias ponderadas ou outras ferramentas estatísticas também são uteis


----------



## actioman (30 Nov 2014 às 19:13)

camrov8 disse:


> têm de ligar um bocado menos as médias até porque são falaciosas é verdade que representam uma generalidade mas não se esqueçam que se um ano chove 200 e no seguinte 0 a media dá 100, um valor nunca registado daí que medias ponderadas ou outras ferramentas estatísticas também são uteis



Até certo ponto compreendo o que dizes. Mas por algum motivo elas têm uma amostragem de 30 anos... 

Mas servem para isso mesmo, ter uma ideia.

Edit: para corrigir o numero de anos de uma normal meteorológica, que por engano coloquei 20 e são 30 anos.
Obrigado pela correcção Aurélio!


----------



## Aurélio (30 Nov 2014 às 21:12)

actioman disse:


> Até certo ponto compreendo o que dizes. Mas por algum motivo elas têm uma amostragem de 20 anos...
> 
> Mas servem para isso mesmo, ter uma ideia.



Boas,

A amostragem não é de 20 anos mas sim de 30 anos (61-90, 71-2000, 81-2010)


----------



## Aurélio (30 Nov 2014 às 21:21)

camrov8 disse:


> têm de ligar um bocado menos as médias até porque são falaciosas é verdade que representam uma generalidade mas não se esqueçam que se um ano chove 200 e no seguinte 0 a media dá 100, um valor nunca registado daí que medias ponderadas ou outras ferramentas estatísticas também são uteis



Presumo que esteja falando, mais em probabilidade de maior numero de anos mais secos ou mais chuvosos,
Por exemplo ele pode ser uma média de 70 mm, mas essa média pode ter 5 anos com 200 mm e 15 muito secos por exemplo, e a região dele é mais sensivel para isso pois quando o mês é particularmente seco nota-se mais na região dele !


algarvio1980 disse:


> Não existe país nenhum do mundo que não faça sol no Inverno, sendo o Alentejo uma região rica na agricultura que seria dessa região se não fizesse sol no Inverno e sempre a chover.
> 
> O teu desejo no Inverno é o mesmo desejo que tens no Verão, no Inverno é chover todos os dias, no Verão é teres 50ºC todos os dias.
> 
> Quando os nossos desejos se sobrepõem à nossa realidade é muito difícil de encarar quando as coisas saem completamente ao contrário.



O que o MeteoAlentejo diz é totalmente verdade e apenas espelha aquilo que sente na sua região .....
Falas em realidade mas a realidade e pode ser apenas um ciclo climática que estamos a sul a perder muita precipitação no Inverno (Dez/Jan/Fev)


----------



## Aurélio (30 Nov 2014 às 21:25)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Todos os anos é a mesma coisa, chegamos a Dezembro e é isto....



É verdade nos ultimos 15 anos, a maior parte dos meses de Dezembro tem sido secos pelo menos aqui no Algarve, excepto 2001, 2009 e 2010 !


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Nov 2014 às 21:26)

finalmente alguém de acordo comigo


----------



## Aurélio (30 Nov 2014 às 21:27)

Dan disse:


> Choveu bastante em Novembro, mas de inverno não teve nada. Anomalia positiva na temperatura, imensas plantas a florir e a enorme quantidade de insectos que ainda se observa. Uns dias mais frescos e umas geadas também fazem parte do nosso clima.



Penso que também Novembro deve ter sido dos meses mais quentes de sempre !


----------



## Aurélio (30 Nov 2014 às 21:46)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Chega a Dezembro e é isto, pelo menos, eu vejo ali precipitação na 4ª feira, por isso, não é assim tão mau e uma 1 ou 2 semanas de sol já fazem falta, depois de um mês de Novembro bastante generoso em termos de chuva, o que eu quero agora é uns belos dias de sol, para levantar o ego e a auto-estima, porque Novembro foi demasiado cinzento.
> 
> Já agora, devias saber que as estações de transição (Primavera e Outono) são as melhores em termos de precipitação para as regiões do sul, são as estações onde existe mais probabilidades de ocorrerem cut-off's, e não é por andar todos os dias a lamuriar-se, a chorar ou a lamentar-se que as coisas vão mudar.
> 
> Que venha 2 semanas de sol que é preciso.



Sim que venha agora 1 ou 2 semanas de sol, porque saber bem, mas será que será apenas 1 ou 2 semanas de sol, nos ultimos 15 anos quantos anos tivemos com Dezembro, Janeiro e Fevereiro a serem chuvosos ?
Através de um colega do Forum peguei num ficheiro com dados de Aeroporto de Faro entre 1958-1988, e constatei que a precipitação era bem mais uniforme entre Outono e Inverno com uma primavera mais seca do que actualmente em que basicamente Novembro até Fevereiro estavam quase ao mesmo nível.
O clima actual sim é composta por Outonos e Primaveras mais chuvosas, e por Invernos bem mais secos, e mais frios ....
Penso que teremos tendência a uma certa tropicalização do nosso clima !


----------



## actioman (30 Nov 2014 às 21:58)

Aurélio disse:


> Boas,
> 
> A amostragem não é de 20 anos mas sim de 30 anos (61-90, 71-2000, 81-2010)



Sim, obviamente me enganei, carreguei na tecla do lado! 

Obrigado.


----------



## james (1 Dez 2014 às 11:07)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Não existe país nenhum do mundo que não faça sol no Inverno, sendo o Alentejo uma região rica na agricultura que seria dessa região se não fizesse sol no Inverno e sempre a chover.
> 
> O teu desejo no Inverno é o mesmo desejo que tens no Verão, no Inverno é chover todos os dias, no Verão é teres 50ºC todos os dias.
> 
> Quando os nossos desejos se sobrepõem à nossa realidade é muito difícil de encarar quando as coisas saem completamente ao contrário.


 
Exatamente .

Sol , no inverno no Alentejo , também há em fartura .


----------



## james (1 Dez 2014 às 11:28)

Dan disse:


> Choveu bastante em Novembro, mas de inverno não teve nada. Anomalia positiva na temperatura, imensas plantas a florir e a enorme quantidade de insectos que ainda se observa. Uns dias mais frescos e umas geadas também fazem parte do nosso clima.


 
Ou seja , um mês típico de outono .  No ano passado , é que parecia inverno , com tempo seco e muito frio ( também uma situação típica do nosso inverno  ) .

Quando vejo pessoas a suspirar pelo frio , lembro - me do meu avô me dizer que frio a sério só aparecia depois do Natal . E comecei a reparar que os carvalhos , por exemplo , uma das árvores mais típicas da minha região só começam a perder a maioria das folhas  pouco antes do Natal                            e só começam a nascer novamente só praticamente em abril  .

E pesquisei um pouco e descobri que antigamente , a maioria dos nevões ocorriam em janeiro , fevereiro , março e até abril . Outras pessoas antigas que eu convivi também diziam  que frio , frio era entre o Natal e a Páscoa .

Porém , nos últimos anos , novembro parece que começou a fi car mais frio  e março mais quente . Se calhar , este ano , estamos a regressar a uma situação mais típica de outrora .


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Dez 2014 às 11:50)

Um bom meteolouco gosta de todos os tipos de tempo, por mais monótono que seja terá sempre a esperança que tudo aquilo é passageiro, já que é uma ciência extremamente variável e há sempre coisas a observar desse estado actual de tempo. Posso dizer que tanto gostei da seca de 2004/2005 como gostei o inverno de 2009/2010, cujo o ano de 2010 foi o mais chuvoso de sempre em Lisboa essencialmente Janeiro e Fevereiro. Agora se me perguntarem qual preferia, claro que diria o inverno de 2009/2010 por motivos de gosto, as secas, os ventos extremos as chuvas em demasia, o calor e frio extremos tem tudo o seu fascínio para testar limites e limitações da própria natureza e populações. Aqui no forum temos todos os tipos de pessoas, tanto pessoas que gostam de frios extremos como gostam de calor extremo e até mesmo algumas que não gostam de trovoada isso são os gostos pessoais de cada um. Agora alguém que já acompanhe isto desde quase que nasceu tem que entender que tem que ser imparcial e perceber que não há bom tempo ou mau tempo, há aquele que é e não vale a pena lamentarmo-nos porque ele não muda, logo o importante é acompanhar prever e gozar seja o que for.

E não se esqueçam de uma coisa, vale mais ser meteolouco aqui que na Argélia ou Gronelândia, nas latitudes médias (onde estamos) podemos ter de tudo, sinto-me abençoado por ser meteolouco aqui, um dos melhores sítios do mundo .


----------



## Aurélio (1 Dez 2014 às 12:49)

Mário Barros disse:


> Um bom meteolouco gosta de todos os tipos de tempo, por mais monótono que seja terá sempre a esperança que tudo aquilo é passageiro, já que é uma ciência extremamente variável e há sempre coisas a observar desse estado actual de tempo. Posso dizer que tanto gostei da seca de 2004/2005 como gostei o inverno de 2009/2010, cujo o ano de 2010 foi o mais chuvoso de sempre em Lisboa essencialmente Janeiro e Fevereiro. Agora se me perguntarem qual preferia, claro que diria o inverno de 2009/2010 por motivos de gosto, as secas, os ventos extremos as chuvas em demasia, o calor e frio extremos tem tudo o seu fascínio para testar limites e limitações da própria natureza e populações. Aqui no forum temos todos os tipos de pessoas, tanto pessoas que gostam de frios extremos como gostam de calor extremo e até mesmo algumas que não gostam de trovoada isso são os gostos pessoais de cada um. Agora alguém que já acompanhe isto desde quase que nasceu tem que entender que tem que ser imparcial e perceber que não há bom tempo ou mau tempo, há aquele que é e não vale a pena lamentarmo-nos porque ele não muda, logo o importante é acompanhar prever e gozar seja o que for.
> 
> E não se esqueçam de uma coisa, vale mais ser meteolouco aqui que na Argélia ou Gronelândia, nas latitudes médias (onde estamos) podemos ter de tudo, sinto-me abençoado por ser meteolouco aqui, um dos melhores sítios do mundo .



Sim aqui temos todo o tipo de pessoas, mas também temos aqueles que podem dizer tudo e mais alguma coisa, e ninguém os recrimina, mas quando alguém do Alentejo e Algarve se queixa .... começam a dizer que têm que aceitar o clima da região bla bla bla bla ...
Por exemplo Lisboa tem uma média de precipitação em Novembro de pouco mais de 100 mm enquanto que Beja, que é o sitio mais perto de Serpa com normais climatológicas tem média de pouco mais de 70 mm, embora porventura Serpa possa ter se calhar de média uns 60 mm .....
Agora será que as diferenças são assim tantas quanto isso, e olhem até podia comparar Lisboa e Faro por exemplo, que tanto dizem que não retrata o clima de Portugal bla bla ... ,mas tem de média pouco menos do que Lisboa, isto até Dezembro porque depois é diferente !
E já agora pergunto quantas vezes quando chove em Lisboa e mais acima para cima ainda vêm dizer ... por aqui apenas 30 mm, ou apenas 40 mm ou apenas 60 mm.

Deixem o MeteoAlentejo em paz, ele tem todo o direito de reclamar o que quiser, dado que os outros ainda andam sempre a dizer .... apenas isto,. apenas aquilo !
Comparem o numero de vezes que o MeteoAlentejo reclama comparativamente a outros que por ca andam !
Estou pensando em criar um ficheiro excel com cada nome e com o numero de queixas do tempo de cada membro, penso que os dados iriam surpreender ! 

Por isso cada vez me dá vontade de participar menos neste Forum, e quem está mais a sul cada vez participa menos 
Estive de férias e já em apetece ir de férias outra vez ...


----------



## vitamos (1 Dez 2014 às 12:52)

Aurélio disse:


> Por isso cada vez me dá vontade de participar menos neste Forum, e quem está mais a sul cada vez participa menos



Não tentes regionalizar um sentimento pessoal. Eu não vejo pessoas de sul ou norte a participar mais ou menos. Muito pouca paciência sinceramente para "regionalismos bacocos"


----------



## rozzo (1 Dez 2014 às 13:48)

Aurélio disse:


> Comparem o numero de vezes que o MeteoAlentejo reclama comparativamente a outros que por ca andam !
> Estou pensando em criar um ficheiro excel com cada nome e com o numero de queixas do tempo de cada membro, penso que os dados iriam surpreender !



Não sei se será muito justo um dos potenciais candidatos ao prémio final ser árbitro dessa competição... 


Sim, o MeteoAlentejo tem direito a refilar por o tempo não ser como quer, desde que o vá fazendo pelo menos aqui num tópico mais desanuviado. Como os outros têm o direito de não concordar e de comentar que os lamentos dele chegam a ser por vezes descabidos, mas cada um gosta ou sonha com o que quiser, não é proibido.

Tal como não era proibído eu de refilar aqui por não nevar 20x por ano em Lisboa. "Gosto muito de neve. Inverno que é Inverno tem neve! Natal que é Natal tem de ser com a neve a cair lá fora! Seja em Lisboa ou em Nova Iorque!"
...Mas depois não me poderia sentir surpreendido ou ofendido por outros membros me chamarem a atenção de estar a cair no ridículo e ser irrealista.. Acho eu...

Portanto, não vejo razão para tanta confusão.
E acima de tudo, e falando mais a sério, como já foi dito, não entendo sinceramente os motivos para esse preconceito de que há uma "perseguição a membros algarvios ou alentejanos"... Era o que faltava isso...


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Dez 2014 às 14:20)

Tenho que me começar a lamentar do vento que faz em dias de iso de 4/6ºC por aqui, dias em que se não fizesse vento poderia ter mínimas brutais em qualquer parte sem ter a necessidade de me ir enfiar em vales quase abaixo do nivel do mar. Ou então do facto de a nortada me dar cabo sempre das trovoadas e de possiveis máximas de 40ºC ou até mesmo do facto de muitas vezes estar a chover na Amadora e não estar a chover aqui. E já agora o nevoeiro, esse maldito que muitas vezes existe no interior de forma persistente e aqui praticamente não dura mais de 7h ou 8h pois uma vez mais o vento "espanta" tudo, mas se vou entrar neste campo posso também falar da neve, já tive a estação a prever neve, já tive aqui chuva com 4ºC e 5ºC mais que uma vez, vou-me lamentar por não ter chovido mais ou não haver mais frio para que pudesse nevar. Tenho que começar a queimar o Borda d'água com sal a ver se isto melhora.


----------



## cactus (1 Dez 2014 às 14:40)

façam como eu que já cansei de chamar á atenção , passem á frente


----------



## AJB (1 Dez 2014 às 15:37)

sem ironia nenhuma...eu agora precisava de 2 a 3 semanas de tempo estavel! Sem precipitação, HR na ordem dos 50% e vento no máximo nos 15 KM/h...isso sim era obra


----------



## AJB (1 Dez 2014 às 16:38)

ah! e depois uma bela camada de neve...era ouro sobre azul!!!!


----------



## vamm (1 Dez 2014 às 17:08)

Ainda não dei por perseguição nenhuma aos alentejanos e algarvios 

É certo que todos têm direito de reclamar, mas se o MeteoAlentejo se queixa que não chove, cai tudo lá em cima, até gente que nem é do Sul (onde vi!) vai lá comentar e reclamar com o dito. Parece que faz uma comichão enorme alguém reclamar que não tem chuva. Ainda na semana passada, com a chuvada que veio, os do Norte reclamaram que não apanharam nada. Fica tudo na mesma. Uns reclamam de muito e outros de pouco, nunca chegam a um consenso.

Já disse algures aí pelo fórum que fica tudo maluco e na expectativa de que ocorra um fenómeno fora do comum (tornados e essas coisas demoníacas), mas onde essas coisas acontecem, as pessoas de lá não estão tão malucas como aqueles que estão a Kms e Kms de lá, antes pelo contrário. E não me venham dizer que os do Algarve ou Alentejo deixam de comentar ou reportar as coisas porque são "enxotados" daqui, porque quando foi preciso saberem algo dos ecos vermelhas sobre Lagos e Faro, apareceram muitos membros. As pessoas simplesmente não têm tempo ou paciência para estar aqui sempre, acho eu, vêm quando acham necessário vir.


----------



## Aurélio (1 Dez 2014 às 22:01)

vamm disse:


> Ainda não dei por perseguição nenhuma aos alentejanos e algarvios
> 
> É certo que todos têm direito de reclamar, mas se o* MeteoAlentejo se queixa que não chove, cai tudo lá em cima, até gente que nem é do Sul* (onde vi!) vai lá comentar e reclamar com o dito. Parece que faz uma comichão enorme alguém reclamar que não tem chuva. Ainda na semana passada, com a chuvada que veio,* os do Norte reclamaram que não apanharam nada*. Fica tudo na mesma. Uns reclamam de muito e outros de pouco, nunca chegam a um consenso.
> 
> Já disse algures aí pelo fórum que fica tudo maluco e na expectativa de que ocorra um fenómeno fora do comum (tornados e essas coisas demoníacas), mas onde essas coisas acontecem, as pessoas de lá não estão tão malucas como aqueles que estão a Kms e Kms de lá, antes pelo contrário. *E não me venham dizer que os do Algarve ou Alentejo deixam de comentar ou reportar as coisas porque são "enxotados" daqui, porque quando foi preciso saberem algo dos ecos vermelhas sobre Lagos e Faro, apareceram muitos membros.* As pessoas simplesmente não têm tempo ou paciência para estar aqui sempre, acho eu, vêm quando acham necessário vir.



Penso que o que está a Negrito já diz tudo ....
Em relação á ultima parte os algarvios comentam quando há ecos a vermelho porque já sabem que é o unico momento em que podem comentar em paz sem ninguém a lhes cair em cima, porque se dizem que não chove nada de jeito, ou chove pouco ou só choveu 20 mm caiem os do norte e centro todos em cima, a reclamarem mas basta ver como foi este mês de Novembro para ser ver como foi ....
Ainda estes ultimos dias em que choveu mais a sul, já andavam a dizer que a chuva era sempre para os mesmos, que não chovia no norte, que não se passava nada, ect ... quando o norte leva tanto no mês de Novembro como o Sotavento leva neste ano inteiro !

PS: Para quem não sabe, estive banido durante 30 dias, por ter dito que um moderador de nome Rozzo me havia chamado de troll. Para que a verdade fosse reposta publiquei a mensagem mas a moderação apressadamente apagou a mensagem !


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Dez 2014 às 14:46)

Pera lá que ainda vou ter 24ºC em Dezembro.


----------



## fishisco (3 Dez 2014 às 20:23)

andam para aí a prever que vamos ter um natal animado, porém há já uma certeza na noite de natal não vamos ter sol


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Dez 2014 às 20:28)

fishisco disse:


> andam para aí a prever que vamos ter um natal animado, porém há já uma certeza na noite de natal não vamos ter sol



Pois não, vai estar de noite .


----------



## camrov8 (3 Dez 2014 às 20:36)

Mário Barros disse:


> Pois não, vai estar de noite .


 bem visto


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Dez 2014 às 15:58)

Vá, devido ao frio dos próximos dias coloco aqui uma previsão para os nossos vizinhos em 2050. Que tal, quentinho hein ? É tão fiável como um cego surdo e mudo a conduzir.

Bem, pelo menos tenho esperança que assim vá acabar a guerra dos 50ºC aqui no fórum, deverá passar a haver a guerra dos 60ºC .


----------



## Snifa (4 Dez 2014 às 16:14)

*INEM alerta para cuidados a ter com o frio*
04.12.2014 - 15:40
O Instituto Nacional de Emergência Médica emitiu, esta quinta-feira, um conjunto de alertas sobre os cuidados a ter com o frio, avisando que crianças e idosos são os grupos particularmente vulneráveis.





DUARTE SILVA/GLOBAL IMAGENS
Prevê-se queda acentuada de temperatura nos próximos dias

Tendo em conta a previsão de queda acentuada de temperatura nos próximos dias, o INEM recorda que a exposição a baixas temperaturas, no interior ou exterior, pode causar "riscos sérios ou letais para a saúde".


Mesmo dentro de casa, o INEM avisa que é necessário ter cuidados na utilização de lareiras e outros sistemas de aquecimento, uma vez que aumenta o risco de incêndio e de intoxicação por monóxido de carbono.

A hipotermia (temperatura do corpo excessivamente baixa) é uma das emergências médicas relacionadas com o frio, situação classificada como perigosa e que afeta sobretudo idosos com fraca alimentação ou pouca roupa, bebés que dormem em quartos frios, pessoas que ficam muito tempo ao ar livre e consumidores de álcool e drogas.

Tremores, exaustão, mãos inquietas, sonolência, perda de memória ou fala lenta são os principais sinais de aviso da hipotermia em adultos, enquanto nas crianças se deve ter atenção à pele muito vermelha e fria e à apatia.

Perante estes sinais, deve procurar-se ajuda médica ou ligar o 112 em caso de emergência, além de procurar aquecer a pessoa.

O INEM emite ainda alertas sobre queimaduras provocadas pelo frio, que podem ser reconhecidas por uma área da pele branca ou acinzentada, pele invulgarmente firme ou cerosa e por formigueiro.

Também nestas situações é necessário procurar ajuda médica.

Na segunda-feira, o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera avisou que as temperaturas mínimas começariam a descer gradualmente no início da semana devido a uma massa de ar frio, prevendo-se que sexta-feira se atinjam valor de temperatura mínima na casa dos 0 graus, ou mesmo abaixo, em especial nas regiões do norte e centro.



Não coloquei isto nos tesourinhos deprimentes porque algumas temperaturas mínimas irão ser baixas ( eventualmente negativas ) durante a noite, nomeadamente no Interior Norte/Centro,  é preciso ter de facto cuidados com as lareiras, mas sinceramente já cansa esta "psicose" do frio reforçada pelos média, eu passo por pessoas na rua extremamente agasalhadas, com sol e temperaturas de 14/15 graus (apenas porque ouviram falar em "frio polar" na TV )...como se estivessem 2/3 graus a meio da tarde...

É de facto preciso ter cuidado com o frio, mas virá assim tanto frio??

Será algo tão fora do comum e que não estejamos já habituados?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Dez 2014 às 16:15)

Mário Barros disse:


> Vá, devido ao frio dos próximos dias coloco aqui uma previsão para os nossos vizinhos em 2050. Que tal, quentinho hein ? É tão fiável como um cego surdo e mudo a conduzir.
> 
> Bem, pelo menos tenho esperança que assim vá acabar a guerra dos 50ºC aqui no fórum, deverá passar a haver a guerra dos 60ºC .


É de louvar estas iniciativas, mais uma prova que a meteorologia em Espanha está sempre na linha da frente, e a anos luz da portuguesa


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Dez 2014 às 16:19)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> É de louvar estas iniciativas, mais uma prova que a meteorologia em Espanha está sempre na linha da frente, e a anos luz da portuguesa



Sim, é um programa no âmbito da OMM para a sensibilização do tema do aquecimento global, já vários países fizeram semelhante e mais países irão surgir com vídeos semelhantes.

http://www.wmo.int/media/climatechangeimpact.html

Algo assim só é possível em países que tenham um boletim que não tenha só bonecos .

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLNaX-uTWSWrHU3ADBXLCwSs13IqF2gTIm


----------



## ecobcg (4 Dez 2014 às 16:33)

Mário Barros disse:


> Sim, é um programa no âmbito da OMM para a sensibilização do tema do aquecimento global, já vários países fizeram semelhante e mais países irão surgir com vídeos semelhantes.
> 
> http://www.wmo.int/media/climatechangeimpact.html
> 
> ...




Até o Vietname tem um boletim como deve ser...!
_Ai Portugal Portugal... o que é que estás à espera!_   LOl !


----------



## Brito (4 Dez 2014 às 18:44)

Fernando Costa disse:


> Sabem o que eu vos digo. Eu estaria preocupado com este anticiclone se estivéssemos em Janeiro/Fevereiro e se tivéssemos tido um Outono seco. Agora depois de três meses chuvosos e o inverno todo pela frente que ainda nem sequer começou. Não estou minimamente preocupado, bem pelo contrário estou contente pelo frio estar aí. Quanto ao anticiclone há de ceder mais lá para o fim do mês/ano. E tenho dito



Alguém com a mesma opinião que eu


----------



## cactus (4 Dez 2014 às 18:46)

Brito disse:


> Alguém com a mesma opinião que eu


também partilho dessa opinião , embora não me tenha manifestado.


----------



## Brito (4 Dez 2014 às 18:53)

cactus disse:


> também partilho dessa opinião , embora não me tenha manifestado.



e vao 3


----------



## Célia Salta (4 Dez 2014 às 18:59)

Lá vão 4, depois de esta chuva toda para animar a malta venha o solinho e frio pois por aqui ha muita malta desanimada com a chuva que também merece ser animada


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Dez 2014 às 19:16)

o problema não é virem uns dias de sol, o problema é que o sol veio para ficar semanas ou talvez meses, já estou a ver um inverno como o de 2012


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Dez 2014 às 19:19)

Este tópico é destinado a todo o tipo de desabafos e discussões de âmbito meteorológico, evitem fazer desabafos ou lamentos no tópico das previsões, façam-nas aqui, descarreguem aqui tudo, é um tópico livre.


----------



## camrov8 (4 Dez 2014 às 19:31)

la está no verão a malta que criticava quem queria sol vem agora chorar porque o inverno não é o que querem , na altura sugeri que se cria-se o tópico do inverno inexistente


----------



## Aurélio (4 Dez 2014 às 19:39)

A mim não me vão ver a desabafar neste Inverno, já sei o que me espera para este Inverno, basta fazer o acompanhamento dos ultimos 20 anos essencialmente e já se sabe como deverá ser o Inverno por estas bandas (mais a sul), ou seja espero um Inverno frio e seco, embora com alguma incursões á mais para Janeiro. 
Mas preparem-se que espero por um Inverno bem frio, mais na 2ª metade !
Este será mais ano que por aqui termina algo abaixo da média mas não muito !


----------



## fishisco (4 Dez 2014 às 20:23)

os meus pais hoje contaram-me uma coisa... viram na tv que amanha iamos ter o dia mais frio de.... sempre!!! acho que foi no portugal em directo da rtp... mais alguem ouviu? :/


----------



## miguel (4 Dez 2014 às 20:29)

Quero muita chuvinha, para ter sol dias seguidos já basta o verão  Quanto a esta chamada vaga de frio polar é uma palhaçada nas tv's e jornais... frio sim mas nada de especial para Dezembro... longe mas muito longe de recordes


----------



## camrov8 (4 Dez 2014 às 20:30)

onde não em Portugal nos meus parcos anos já vi dias bem mais frios do que  o de amanhã e suspeito que nem do ano vai ser


----------



## cactus (5 Dez 2014 às 00:27)

Mário Barros disse:


> Este tópico é destinado a todo o tipo de desabafos e discussões de âmbito meteorológico, evitem fazer desabafos ou lamentos no tópico das previsões, façam-nas aqui, descarreguem aqui tudo, é um tópico livre.


 vamos ver se esse critério se mantem para todos


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Dez 2014 às 11:01)

O Natal está a chegar , cuidado com o sol que ele anda baixo, não façam como o pessoal em Cascais no Domingo que andava na praia devido ao frio polar.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Dez 2014 às 16:57)

Parece que para Sábado o padrão a nível de precipitação e frio é este, no sábado vamos comparar com a hora prevista. Cheira-me a fortes cortes na precipitação e frio para as próximas saídas, o anticiclone está com muita cola por cá.












Entretanto pelo Atlântico, ondulação forte está prevista.






https://twitter.com/anniewestdotcom/status/542092780353646593


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Dez 2014 às 23:47)

É só comparar. Frio cortou bem, na precipitação nem por isso.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Dez 2014 às 17:00)

http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/nacional/sociedade/detalhe/pais_em_alerta_com_natal_gelado.html

E é assim que os media portugueses descredibilizam o IPMA. Vergonhoso.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (14 Dez 2014 às 17:04)

SpiderVV disse:


> http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/nacional/sociedade/detalhe/pais_em_alerta_com_natal_gelado.html
> 
> E é assim que os media portugueses descredibilizam o IPMA. Vergonhoso.



Depois claro que ninguém acredita nas previsões...  

CM


----------



## miguel (14 Dez 2014 às 18:44)

é isso e a preocupação das autoridades devido a neve e aos ventos ciclónicos...estes jornais deviam ser banidos jornalistas de m****, vão a correr ao IPMA ver previsões para 10 dias para fazer noticia e alarmar as pessoas com grandes mentiras...tenho vergonha deste jornalismo quando se fala em meteorologia principalmente é uma vergonha


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Dez 2014 às 19:05)

Sabem o que vos digo? Se eu fosse algum dirigente da parte do departamento das previsões do IPMA já tinha acabado com os 10 dias há muito tempo. No máximo disponibilizava 5 dias.


----------



## Snifa (14 Dez 2014 às 19:29)

Este vídeo do CM é uma vergonha..

Natal Gelado, Frio polar...enfim.. só falta dizer que vêm aí uma idade do gelo por altura do Natal..

http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/multimedi...m_alerta_com_natal_gelado.html?gotocomments=1

É mesmo um "jornalismo" de m... e o pior, segundo as estatísticas o vídeo já foi partilhado 2663 vezes nomeadamente pelas redes sociais..


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Dez 2014 às 19:33)

Mas de que é a culpa? CM? IPMA?
Pois bem o CM está a fazer o que sempre fez e faz, sensacionalismo puro... o que me faz uma confusão tremenda é o IPMA permitir a sua vinculação a noticícias "lixo" como esta... e são tantas!


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Dez 2014 às 19:40)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Sabem o que vos digo? Se eu fosse algum dirigente da parte do departamento das previsões do IPMA já tinha acabado com os 10 dias há muito tempo. No máximo disponibilizava 5 dias.



Eu tinha colocado o radar com sistema zoom e a emitir alertas minuto a minuto para as células existentes.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Dez 2014 às 23:23)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Sabem o que vos digo? Se eu fosse algum dirigente da parte do departamento das previsões do IPMA já tinha acabado com os 10 dias há muito tempo. No máximo disponibilizava 5 dias.


Nada disso, não tem que se magoar serviço público por causa duma publicação jornalística que só diz porcaria, o IPMA devia era começar a mandar queixas e outros tipos de cartas.


----------



## fishisco (14 Dez 2014 às 23:59)

voces estao a dizer q é um exagero a noticia do CM mas hj o porto ficou com -6... está mesmo frio


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Dez 2014 às 00:35)

SpiderVV disse:


> Nada disso, não tem que se magoar serviço público por causa duma publicação jornalística que só diz porcaria, o IPMA devia era começar a mandar queixas e outros tipos de cartas.



Tudo bem, eu também concordo com essa parte das queixas para com os jornais, mas também não sei do que servem os 10 dias, uma vez que já sabe que este tipo de previsões é um tiro no escuro e devem-se contar pelos dedos das mãos a quantidade de vezes que corresponderam à realidade. Para além disso eu conheço muito boa gente para além dos jornais que só vê os 10 dias  e que culpa o IPMA (quando a previsão dos 10 dias nem na maior parte dos casos feita por eles) por errar no estado do tempo. De modo que eu acho escusado iludir as pessoas com esta distância temporal, nem fica bem ao IPMA (porque muitas pessoas não percebem quem faz as previsões e com são feitas e fazem desfeita do seu trabalho.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Dez 2014 às 09:12)

fishisco disse:


> voces estao a dizer q é um exagero a noticia do CM mas hj o porto ficou com -6... está mesmo frio



 Como assim ?


----------



## james (15 Dez 2014 às 11:20)

SpiderVV disse:


> http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/nacional/sociedade/detalhe/pais_em_alerta_com_natal_gelado.html
> 
> E é assim que os media portugueses descredibilizam o IPMA. Vergonhoso.



O problema não é o "CM " nem o IPMA . O problema é a chocante falta de cultura meteorológica do nosso país , os media dizem o que querem porque sabem que as pessoas engolem tudo . A maioria das pessoas não percebem rigorosamente nada sobre meteorologia e clima e nem querem saber , eu vejo isso com as pessoas que contacto diariamente .

Pessoalmente , choca - me mais , por exemplo , não termos serviço público de meteorologia .

De resto , se há coisa que os média só dizem disparates é sobre meteorologia .


----------



## Vince (15 Dez 2014 às 12:02)

A previsão a 10 dias do ECMWF dá jeito na análise de cenários futuros, mas se calhar só pessoas como nós é que sabem interpretar devidamente.
Vem lá indicado que é numérica, mas talvez não fosse má ideia vir uma nota destacada a falar da muita incerteza em previsões acima de 4/5 dias.
Melhor ainda seria estar acompanhado de um gráfico do ensemble da T2 e precipitação. Ajudaria até um leigo a perceber melhor a forma como aumenta a incerteza com os dias.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (15 Dez 2014 às 12:11)

james disse:


> ...
> Pessoalmente , choca - me mais , por exemplo , *não termos serviço público de meteorologia* .



 O IPMA é um instituto público... Ou então não entendo o que quer dizer com _serviço público de meteorologia..._


----------



## james (15 Dez 2014 às 12:14)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> O IPMA é um instituto público... Ou então não entendo o que quer dizer com _serviço público de meteorologia..._



Peço desculpa , esqueci - me de escrever uma palavra que faz toda a diferença . Queria dizer serviço público de meteorologia na estação pública de televisão .


----------



## Aurélio (15 Dez 2014 às 13:02)

Devemos ser dos únicos países da Europa sem um serviço público de meteorologia em estações de televisão


----------



## dahon (15 Dez 2014 às 13:32)

Já que estamos em época natalícia e deixando de parte(por momentos) tudo o que vai de mal com o serviço público de meteorologia.
Uma "prenda meteorológica" *para mim *seria uma semana ou mais de Siberiana para tem a certeza que o frio ficava instalado e depois uma entrada de intensidade média de oeste, isto tudo como é óbvio para voltar a ver neve em Viseu pois já lá vão quase 4 anos desde a última vez que vi nevar com acumulação em Viseu.


----------



## Aurélio (15 Dez 2014 às 13:58)

podemos meter aqui os desejos neste tópico ?
Ok ... então vá lá um Natal seco frio com uma siberiana, o AA a migrar para norte arrastando imenso ar frio até á Madeira, ao mesmo tempo uma depressão polar desce até á Madeira e depois o Chocapic a sudoeste de Portugal com uma depressão de 955 Hpa a sudoeste de Sagres injectando uma corrente forte de sul em cima do sul do país e com a depressão mantendo-se durante uma semana a sudoeste de Sagres.

E pronto .... depois acordo


----------



## MSantos (15 Dez 2014 às 14:36)

Mário Barros disse:


> Como assim ?



Penso ter sido uma referencia ao futebol, 6 pontos separam o Benfica do FC Porto na classificação do campeonato, daí os -6.


----------



## bigfire (15 Dez 2014 às 23:03)

Realmente este tipo de estado de tempo para os amantes do Inverno provoca um bocado de tédio, a neve parece que vai desaparecendo a cada ano que passa, temos de nos habituar a esta realidade.


----------



## fishisco (16 Dez 2014 às 09:28)

ainda é cedo para neve, é mais provavel nevar pelo carnaval que pelo natal, pelo menos eu acho que tem sido assim. por esta altura ou chove e está mais ameno ou está céu limpo e frio. O que este ano tem de anormal, é que as primeiras geadas vieram mais tarde.


----------



## StormRic (17 Dez 2014 às 02:15)

Talvez seja off-topic mas tomei a liberdade de modificar um conhecido provérbio e ilustrá-lo e não sabia onde inserir, mas creio que este é o tópico mais indicado.
É o nosso auto-elogio.

"_De Manda-Chuva e de Louco, todos temos um pouco._"


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Dez 2014 às 14:35)

Parece-me que o interior norte irá ser brindado com sincelo nos próximos dias em alguns locais, penso que seja algo que já não se vê desde 2008 pelo menos de forma generalizada. Está previsto nevoeiro com temperaturas baixas.

Sincelo em Mirandela - 26 Dezembro 2008
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/sincelo-em-mirandela-26-dezembro-2008.2864/






Em 2010 em Trancoso.


----------



## GARFEL (18 Dez 2014 às 15:49)

Aurélio disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Olhando aos modelos a tendencia até ao Natal e meados de ano Novo é bastante clara, tempo seco e frio (pelo menos para mim). Depois disso existe uma certa tendência das pressões na zona da Gronelândia começarem a aumentar embora pareça ser algo efémere e de curta duração. Para já de acordo com os modelos não existirá repercussão na Peninsula Ibérica e apenas no Atlântico Ocidental. O que digo é apoiado pela média do ensemble do dia de hoje e pelos menos modelos sazonais que apontam a um mês de Janeiro idêntico a Dezembro podendo porventura a região Norte ser a excepção.


----------



## GARFEL (18 Dez 2014 às 15:50)

Mais dias assim.....


----------



## Lightning (18 Dez 2014 às 16:44)

Não acredito  pela primeira vez na vida vejo o IPMA lançar avisos de nevoeiro  os avisos são válidos para os distritos de Vila Real, Bragança e Guarda.


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Dez 2014 às 16:57)

é verdade não me lembro de alguma vez o ipma ter lançado avisos para nevoeiro, quebrou-se o enguiço


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Dez 2014 às 17:22)

Eu lembro, em 2008 pelo menos Bragança esteve umas 2 semanas com aviso de nevoeiro.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Dez 2014 às 22:20)

StormRic disse:


> Talvez seja off-topic mas tomei a liberdade de modificar um conhecido provérbio e ilustrá-lo e não sabia onde inserir, mas creio que este é o tópico mais indicado.
> É o nosso auto-elogio.
> 
> "_De Manda-Chuva e de Louco, todos temos um pouco._"




Parque Marechal Carmona? Grande foto!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Dez 2014 às 23:34)

Sai um Borda d'água para Janeiro de 2015, parece que vamos ter "tempo revolto, chuva vento e trovoada" coisas totalmente "estranhas" para Janeiro .


----------



## Aurélio (20 Dez 2014 às 00:38)

Se acontecer, será algo completamente fora daquilo que os modelo prevêem. Para aqui a novidade é vir tempo revolto, isso sim seria uma novidade para mim !


----------



## Cluster (21 Dez 2014 às 02:40)

Aurélio deixa a Madeira em paz! Acabei de chegar aqui, amanhã é já tshirt e conto ir ao mar ainda esta semana. Estes últimos dias andava em Lisboa com temperaturas a rondar os 8 graus de dia


----------



## camrov8 (21 Dez 2014 às 13:43)

http://www.inquisitr.com/1692478/li...f-robbers-after-raiding-russian-church-video/
no mínimo irónico


----------



## Charlie Moreira (21 Dez 2014 às 16:32)

infelizmente é a nossa triste realidade...
venha 29 de janeiro..


----------



## Stinger (21 Dez 2014 às 16:43)

Dia 29 é quando entro de ferias


----------



## cactus (22 Dez 2014 às 01:29)

num novembro que foi só chuva , e só passaram alguns dias não compreendo a aflição do de dezembro ser seco...


----------



## james (22 Dez 2014 às 11:10)

cactus disse:


> num novembro que foi só chuva , e só passaram alguns dias não compreendo a aflição do de dezembro ser seco...


 
Ultimamente , lendo o fórum , parece que atravessamos uma seca terrível .

E já há previsões para janeiro e tudo . Se calhar um dia destes aparecem previsões para o verão .


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Dez 2014 às 11:23)

antes frio e seco que chuvoso...
olhando para os mapas arrisco dizer que o nosso tão amado `paìs é o unico da europa que ira escapar as ondas de frio este mês.
Italia vai ser um fartote de frio e neve!
a ilha paradisiaca de lampedusa terá temperaturas maximas na ordem dos 8ºC.
pode ser que o pai natal nos traga um modelo generoso no sapatinho!


----------



## Aurélio (22 Dez 2014 às 11:31)

Já estava á espera que o MeteoAlentejo se queixasse para todos lhe cairem em cima, claro geralmente de Setubal para cima. Parece que somente os do Norte se podem queixar neste país, há e tal não cai neve, há e tal este mês de Dezembro tem sido uma seca .....
Alentejo e Algarve não se pode queixar aqui neste Forum !

Relembro no Verão havia aqui lágrimas que dava para encher um tanque só porque o Norte não tem chuva (Julho e Agosto) até já estavam com pena das coitadinhas das plantas, porque afinal de contas apenas vinham de 5/6 meses com precipitação acima da média.

Haja bom senso neste Forum !

E qual o problema de haver já previsões para Janeiro, cada um faz a análise que quiser, era o que faltava agora quererem determinar o que cada um pode ou não dizer neste Forum !


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Dez 2014 às 11:45)

Problema não há, agora não vejo a mínima fiabilidade de se fazerem já previsões para Janeiro, para além de que este tópico é destinado ao mês de Dezembro de 2014, não a Janeiro de 2015.


----------



## Fernando Costa (22 Dez 2014 às 12:57)

Sei que ninguém pediu a minha opinião, mas eu dou à mesma. Que eu saiba este tópico destina-se ao seguimento de previsão do tempo e modelos para Dezembro de 2014, não a Janeiro de 2015. Mas como ainda não estamos em Janeiro, mas sim em Dezembro. Obviamente que, não nos vamos pôr a comentar o tempo para Janeiro. O que não invalida, que lancemos as cartas para o mês seguinte. Sobre o tempo não temos muitas razões para nos queixarmos. Um Outono algo quente, mas generoso com muita chuva a norte e centro a fazer-me lembrar o Outono de 2006. Agora temos um Dezembro seco com frio e geadas, que também é preciso. Assim como fui dos primeiros a prever aqui neste fórum um Dezembro seco, também digo que a chuva há-de voltar no seu devido tempo lá mais para meados de Janeiro. Quanto ao pessoal do sul que passa a vida a chorar, que venham viver para o Norte, que aqui é que é a terra da chuva.


----------



## Aurélio (22 Dez 2014 às 14:07)

Penso que o suporte para a informação dele tem a haver obviamente com a informação que se retira dos modelos previsão sazonal para o trimestre Janeiro a Março, que sugere claramente um trimestre seco, e cuja análise mensal também sugere um Janeiro idêntico a Dezembro !
Tal previsão é mais clara para as regiões mais a sul, podendo a região norte ficar na média ou até acima da média. Tal panorama tem sido idêntico nos ultimos anos.

Fazendo a comparação dos modelos sazonais com as previsões a medio-longo prazo dos modelos globais que vão até a 15 dias, que indicam uma média na ordem dos 1025 Hpa de pressão, abrangendo já até dia 07 Janeiro, então será expetável para ele, que Janeiro venha a ser seco.

Já disse o que tinha a dizer, e portanto não vou alimentar mais polémicas ..... os próximos tempos dirão quem tem razão, mas penso que a parte final do Inverno pode vir a ter mais interesse


----------



## Zapiao (22 Dez 2014 às 15:15)

Colegas ja repararam que os meteogramas abrangem mais dias? Hoje é 2 feira e há previsão até quarta dia 31 ......


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Dez 2014 às 15:29)

Zapiao disse:


> Colegas ja repararam que os meteogramas abrangem mais dias? Hoje é 2 feira e há previsão até quarta dia 31 ......



Já há sensivelmente uma semana...


----------



## Vince (22 Dez 2014 às 15:36)

Aurélio disse:


> Penso que o suporte para a informação dele tem a haver obviamente com a informação que se retira dos modelos previsão sazonal para o trimestre Janeiro a Março, que sugere claramente um trimestre seco, e cuja análise mensal também sugere um Janeiro idêntico a Dezembro !



Mas tu agora falas pelas outras pessoas ? A mensagem tipo a do MeteoAlentejo nem sequer são permitidas neste tópico. Existe o Livre para isso.
Quanto às polémicas, não havia nenhuma até tu inventares uma. Mais uma vez. 
Usem por favor o tópico de Seguimento livre para desabafos, para meros palpites, e afins. 
Nem me darei sequer ao trabalho de mover o que não se enquadrar nas regras, passo a apagá-las. 
Quando repetidamente alguém não respeita as regras isso é também uma falta de respeito para quem gere este espaço, pois como devem compreender, somos todos pessoas ocupadas com as nossas vidas profissionais  e não temos propriamente tempo para andar sempre a pedir para que as regras se cumpram.




Zapiao disse:


> Colegas ja repararam que os meteogramas abrangem mais dias? Hoje é 2 feira e há previsão até quarta dia 31 ......



O meteograma do GFS agora vai até às 240 horas, 10 dias. Porque a nova versão do modelo corre em alta resolução até essa data. 
As cartas ainda estão com a versão anterior.


----------



## Zapiao (22 Dez 2014 às 15:38)

Ok mas e a nível de fiabilidade mantém ou aumenta?


----------



## ruka (22 Dez 2014 às 15:56)

O meteograma do GFS agora vai até às 240 horas, 10 dias. Porque a nova versão do modelo corre em alta resolução até essa data.
As cartas ainda estão com a versão anterior.[/QUOTE]

o meteograma é a run paralela do GFS


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Dez 2014 às 16:40)

Enfim, ás vezes há estas críticas aos nossos colegas Aurélio e *MeteoAlentejo**, *não entendo acho que cada um é livre de dizer aquilo que pensa, se quiserem dar opiniões sobre o próximo mês não vejo mal nisso, ás vezes até me ajuda, há algo nestes dois membros que gosto: é serem realistas nas previsoes, não é como muita gente que vem para aqui, que quer um tempo duma determinada maneira e não são realistas... é a minha opinião *nanão*


----------



## jotackosta (22 Dez 2014 às 17:36)

Por vezes custa seguir este tópico...cada vez saio daqui mais confuso.


----------



## boneli (22 Dez 2014 às 18:08)

Davidmpb disse:


> Enfim, ás vezes há estas críticas aos nossos colegas Aurélio e *MeteoAlentejo**, *não entendo acho que cada um é livre de dizer aquilo que pensa, se quiserem dar opiniões sobre o próximo mês não vejo mal nisso, ás vezes até me ajuda, há algo nestes dois membros que gosto: é serem realistas nas previsoes, não é como muita gente que vem para aqui, que quer um tempo duma determinada maneira e não são realistas... é a minha opinião *nanão*



Desculpa mas de realistas pouco ou nada  tem..o colega Aurélio ainda se fundamenta com aquilo que vê e atenção limita-se ao Algarve e só!!!! Agora de resto....o tópico tem regras e sabes muito bem que várias vezes se sai do fundamental que é seguir os modelos e todos sabemos que ao fim de algumas horas os modelos têm uma grande margem de erro. Para quê alimentar  algo que muda de uma saída para outra com queixumes? Há outros tópicos para tal!!! E se tivermos em conta que este fórum é visto por muita gente mais uma razão para nos restringirmos ao que os modelos mostram..agora dizer que o Inverno vai ser isto ou aquilo o Janeiro vais ser isto ou aquilo, ou AA veio para ficar para um sempre quase eterno. Irrita sim...porque há outros tópicos mais apropriados. Quando damos por ela já está uma bola de neve formada que em nada ajuda o tópico. Agora isso já me ultrapassa e os moderadores é que têm de ver essas questões.

Cumprimentos


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Dez 2014 às 21:26)

Este ano, tivemos um Novembro bastante chuvoso no Algarve, Dezembro será seco não vejo nenhum mal nisso, a natureza é quem manda e andar aqui a lamentar-se não nos vai levar a nenhum lado e não é isso que vai fazer mudar o tempo que temos ou será que vai. Eu ainda hoje, vi algumas ribeiras a correrem água na zona serrana, há anos que por esta altura estão secas, como há anos que levam mais água, é este o nosso clima e todos nós sabemos que no Sul as precipitações são de carácter torrencial e ocorrem mais nas estações de transição.

Para a semana do Ano Novo, pode vir alguma chuva mas ainda não está certo. A ver se não chove é na passagem de ano. 

Meteograma para Olhão:

http://modeles.meteociel.fr/modeles/gens/runs/2014122212/graphe4_1000___-7.83_37.01_.gif


----------



## Vince (22 Dez 2014 às 22:04)

jotackosta disse:


> Por vezes custa seguir este tópico...cada vez saio daqui mais confuso.



Se estás confuso sobre alguma coisa que tenha a ver com previsões, cartas, termos, etc, pergunta, sempre é mais útil falar e esclarecer dúvidas disso do que estas cansativas picardias proféticas do que se passa no mês seguinte.


----------



## jotackosta (22 Dez 2014 às 23:33)

Vince disse:


> Se estás confuso sobre alguma coisa que tenha a ver com previsões, cartas, termos, etc, pergunta, sempre é mais útil falar e esclarecer dúvidas disso do que estas cansativas picardias proféticas do que se passa no mês seguinte.



Custa por isso mesmo, "picardias" que fazem perder o sentido daquilo que se deveria discutir nesse tópico ("Discussão das Previsões do Tempo e Modelos"). Acusações, referências a um Norte vs Sul, ironias etc etc no meio de análises e previsões torna-se confuso e chato!


----------



## Aurélio (23 Dez 2014 às 00:17)

jotackosta disse:


> Custa por isso mesmo, "picardias" que fazem perder o sentido daquilo que se deveria discutir nesse tópico ("Discussão das Previsões do Tempo e Modelos"). Acusações, referências a um Norte vs Sul, ironias etc etc no meio de análises e previsões torna-se confuso e chato!



Estimado colega, as suas dúvidas estão desfeitas aqui http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...odelos-dezembro-2014.7992/page-14#post-465664
Se tiver dúvidas na interpretação é só dizer


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Dez 2014 às 11:57)

Mário Barros disse:


> Sai um Borda d'água para Janeiro de 2015, parece que vamos ter "tempo revolto, chuva vento e trovoada" coisas totalmente "estranhas" para Janeiro .



Bem, o Borda tá a dar chuva a partir de dia 5, tu queres ver que os modelos estão todos errados, é que não me parece que vamos ter chuva até lá .


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (26 Dez 2014 às 17:15)

Boa tarde! 
Alguns sites vão exagerando um bocado nas temperaturas mínimas...lol


----------



## AnDré (27 Dez 2014 às 11:51)

Mário Barros disse:


> Bem, o Borda tá a dar chuva a partir de dia 5, tu queres ver que os modelos estão todos errados, é que não me parece que vamos ter chuva até lá .



O GFS (run paralela) das 6z está em sintonia com o Borda de água. Tem um 2º painel que é chuva do inicio ao fim.


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Dez 2014 às 12:15)

AnDré disse:


> O GFS (run paralela) das 6z está em sintonia com o Borda de água. Tem um 2º painel que é chuva do inicio ao fim.



NÃOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO........lá se vai a previsão do Bordas, como é possível falharem pá.


----------



## Aurélio (31 Dez 2014 às 12:43)

Não um Janeiro seco não, nunca me lembro de tal coisa, somente 12 anos dos ultimos 14 anos .... assim como Fevereiro 

Portanto um Inverno seco por aqui não é surpresa, mais surpresa seria ser chuvoso !

Seja como for ainda não ponho de parte uma parte final de Inverno mais "normal" !


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Jan 2015 às 14:00)

Se estivéssemos na década de 70 até acreditava. Mas assim as probabilidades de ocorrer é quase o mesmo que Portugal acabar o ano com gasóleo a 0,50€.


----------



## bigfire (3 Jan 2015 às 14:09)

Mário Barros disse:


> Se estivéssemos na década de 70 até acreditava. Mas assim as probabilidades de ocorrer é quase o mesmo que Portugal acabar o ano com gasóleo a 0,50€.


Que maravilha , eu compro o quadro e vamos emoldurar essa carta .


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Jan 2015 às 21:32)

Parece que o Bordas da Água acertou, mas errou um dia, ele dizia "Chuva" para dia 5 e só se vê chuva para amanhã no Minho e mais nada.


----------



## fishisco (5 Jan 2015 às 22:05)

que tempo monótono...


----------



## james (9 Jan 2015 às 15:58)

Mário Barros disse:


> Parece que o Bordas da Água acertou, mas errou um dia, ele dizia "Chuva" para dia 5 e só se vê chuva para amanhã no Minho e mais nada.



E nem no Minho apareceu .

A mudança de padrão continua sucessivamente a ser adiada , começa a passar a melhor época para eventos de neve  ( pelo menos a cotas mais baixas ) .

Desconfio que este padrão se vai manter todo o inverno .  . .

Vamos ver se a primavera nos safa , senão tem que se começar a pensar nas danças da chuva !


----------



## james (9 Jan 2015 às 19:03)

O " GFS " andava a colocar a hipótese de um evento frio e com neve para os dias 16 e 17 , mas já começou a cortar na precipitação e nas cotas de neve .

Não sou adivinho , mas já estou a ver o que vai acontecer quando chegar a altura :  cotas de neve acima de 2000 m , tempo seco e dias amenos bons para passear . . .
Definitivamente , frio e precipitação não combinam em Portugal . E neve acessível para toda a gente ( e que não seja só para alpinistas ) só quando o rei faz anos .

Somos mesmo um país de brandos costumes , até na meteorologia . 

Bah . . .


----------



## Vince (9 Jan 2015 às 19:13)

A mim não me desgosta nada este padrão a arrastar-se de Dezembro para Janeiro, a acontecer como é inevitável acontecer de vez em quando, prefiro que seja precisamente nesta altura. Pode ser que Fevereiro traga algumas surpresas.


----------



## vitamos (9 Jan 2015 às 19:18)

Vince disse:


> A mim não me desgosta nada este padrão a arrastar-se de Dezembro para Janeiro, a acontecer como é inevitável acontecer de vez em quando, prefiro que seja precisamente nesta altura. Pode ser que Fevereiro traga algumas surpresas.



A "faca de dois legumes" como dizia alguém . É que de facto invernos que começam por vezes pujantes, esgotam cartuchos que toda a gente preferiria em Janeiro. Já Invernos tardios costumam trazer geralmente água no bico, com eventos "tardios" inesperados (os nevões típicos do Carnaval por exemplo). Não sei se será o caso, mas pode ser que quando o anticlone romper, rompa a sério! E aí não nos poderemos queixar da habitual falta de frio instalado.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Jan 2015 às 19:54)

Eu também não desgosto deste tempo de AA, mas também confesso que gostava que os episódios de neve fossem mais frequentes e que fosse para todos, não ficando somente pela serra da estrela e outras outras serras com altitude mais elevada...
Mas pronto é o País que temos


----------



## MSantos (9 Jan 2015 às 21:03)

Na minha opinião este tempo anticiclónico tem sido tudo menos aborrecido, falo por mim tenho tido imensa geada, em 9 mínimas do ano 6 foram negativas, tivemos nevoeiros quase gelados em Lisboa, o que deve ser quase tão raro (ou ainda mais) do que neve por estas bandas. 

Agora queria mesmo era uma siberiana daquelas com iso -8 do Minho ao Algarve durante uma semana, seguida de uma depressão daquelas à moda de 29 de Janeiro de 2006, dando neve para todos... Era lindo!


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Jan 2015 às 00:17)

De saída para saída o GFS vai cortando frio e precipitação(como de costume), ainda não deve ser desta que a neve vem a cotas baixas.
A saída das 18h foi mais um exemplo destes cortes.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (14 Jan 2015 às 16:41)

StormRic disse:


> De run para run a trajectória e cavamento da depressão do fim de semana vai variando. Mas um padrão vai emergindo pela persistência: o anticiclone não volta mais a localizar-se sobre a península ibérica. Atrevo-me a esperar que o Janeiro está salvo de ser um mês seco.


De run para run o frio vai é todo para Itália


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (14 Jan 2015 às 17:38)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> De run para run o frio vai é todo para Itália


Não percebo porque moveram a minha mensagem para este tópico, estava a apenas a relatar um facto, que cada vez é mais evidente saída após saida


----------



## am_loureiro (14 Jan 2015 às 17:48)

dahon disse:


> Já que estamos em época natalícia e deixando de parte(por momentos) tudo o que vai de mal com o serviço público de meteorologia.
> Uma "prenda meteorológica" *para mim *seria uma semana ou mais de Siberiana para tem a certeza que o frio ficava instalado e depois uma entrada de intensidade média de oeste, isto tudo como é óbvio para voltar a ver neve em Viseu pois já lá vão quase 4 anos desde a última vez que vi nevar com acumulação em Viseu.


sim,isso e verdade ja la vai anos em que aldeias ficavam isoladas devido aos grandes nevoes.


----------



## Beric D (14 Jan 2015 às 18:07)

Amanhã ao fim da tarde tenho de ir e vir a Vila Real... Vamos lá ver como vai estar


----------



## StormRic (14 Jan 2015 às 19:10)

Beric D disse:


> Amanhã ao fim da tarde tenho de ir e vir a Vila Real... Vamos lá ver como vai estar




condução cuidada, mas pelo menos não há neve nem gelo, por enquanto. O pior são os outros condutores que entretanto já se desabituaram da chuva...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (14 Jan 2015 às 19:31)

off topic:

só queria  o 09/01/09

mas já não será este ano!


quanto aos modelos para a próxima semana andam a oscilar bastante o que sinceramente não é do meu agrado!


----------



## Brito (14 Jan 2015 às 19:35)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> off topic:
> 
> só queria  o 09/01/09
> 
> ...



o quanto me lembro desse histórico dia


----------



## Brito (14 Jan 2015 às 21:25)

se as previsões do ECMWF se mantiverem...


----------



## joselamego (14 Jan 2015 às 21:26)

Brito disse:


> se as previsões do ECMWF se mantiverem...




Sim, se se mantiver há boas perspetivas de neves a cotas inferiores à de sexta


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Jan 2015 às 21:28)

Acabei de ver a previsão do tempo para amanhã na Sic e não sei se rio ou chore!


----------



## Beric D (14 Jan 2015 às 21:33)

O que dizia?


----------



## XtraNO (14 Jan 2015 às 22:07)

joselamego disse:


> Ou seja tal como estou a prever excelentes perspetivas para o final de janeiro!!!! Vamos fazer fisgas!!!!


----------



## Fernando Costa (14 Jan 2015 às 22:10)

joselamego disse:


> Ou seja tal como estou a prever excelentes perspetivas para o final de janeiro!!!! Vamos fazer fisgas!!!!



Joselamego, neve a cota 200 (já nem digo a cota 0) é que era de valor.


----------



## XtraNO (14 Jan 2015 às 22:13)

E a nova Davis que não chega... Ao "ouvir-vos" falar do que aí vem, só me apetece chorar


----------



## joselamego (14 Jan 2015 às 22:16)

Fernando Costa disse:


> Joselamego, neve a cota 200 (já nem digo a cota 0) é que era de valor.



Quem sabe para a próxima semana essa possibilidade? Para já os ingredientes estão na mesa.... vamos aguardar mais algumas horas!


----------



## ferreira5 (14 Jan 2015 às 22:29)

Esta saída das 18z está...fantástica!


----------



## Brito (14 Jan 2015 às 22:31)

tal como eu esperava....


----------



## ferreira5 (14 Jan 2015 às 22:33)

Seria "festa para grande parte do país"! Espero há anos por evento de inverno que seja recordado daqui a 30 anos!


----------



## bigfire (14 Jan 2015 às 22:33)

E eu em Coimbra!!! Não acredio


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Jan 2015 às 17:05)

Não quero ser profecta da desgraça, mas olhando os modelos o AA vem aí outra vez e novamente por tempo indeterminado!
Mais uma vez queria ser Italiano ou Grego!
Janeiro já era!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (20 Jan 2015 às 17:25)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Não quero ser profecta da desgraça, mas olhando os modelos o AA vem aí outra vez e novamente por tempo indeterminado!
> Mais uma vez queria ser Italiano ou Grego!
> Janeiro já era!


Mais um Janeiro perdido, venha depressa a Primavera para ver se chove


----------



## ferreira5 (20 Jan 2015 às 17:40)

Calma...três dias de cada vez!


----------



## XtraNO (20 Jan 2015 às 19:38)

Em verdade vos digo que vim para o Norte para poder usufruir da neve, há uns bons anos e posso-vos dizer que só vi um nevão em condições por uma única vez, salvo erro no início de 1998.
Eu se pudesse teria vindo 50 anos antes. :S


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Jan 2015 às 19:48)

XtraNO disse:


> Em verdade vos digo que vim para o Norte para poder usufruir da neve, há uns bons anos e posso-vos dizer que só vi um nevão em condições por uma única vez, salvo erro no início de 1998.
> Eu se pudesse teria vindo 50 anos antes. :S


Foi 1997! 
Esse ninguem esquece!


----------



## XtraNO (20 Jan 2015 às 22:00)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Foi 1997!
> Esse ninguem esquece!


Hmmm... Em que mês, tens ideia?


----------



## MontesPeneda (20 Jan 2015 às 22:23)

Houve um grande nevão, com 50cm aos 700m, mas foi no ano 2000. 13 de Janeiro de 2000.......


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Jan 2015 às 22:49)

XtraNO disse:


> Hmmm... Em que mês, tens ideia?



Creio que foi no dia 8 de janeiro de 1997... nunca hei de esquecer... foi o maior nevão que vi em Portugal (fora da Serra da Estrela obviamente)...


----------



## XtraNO (20 Jan 2015 às 23:03)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Creio que foi no dia 8 de janeiro de 1997... nunca hei de esquecer... foi o maior nevão que vi em Portugal (fora da Serra da Estrela obviamente)...


Permite-me discordar: o meu filho mais velho nasceu em Setembro de 97 e já existia quando desse nevão. Eu estou inclinado para Janeiro de 1998. Ninguém desempata esta questão antes que haja sangue?


----------



## bigfire (20 Jan 2015 às 23:06)

XtraNO disse:


> Permite-me discordar: o meu filho mais velho nasceu em Setembro de 97 e já existia quando desse nevão. Eu estou inclinado para Janeiro de 1998. Ninguém desempata esta questão antes que haja sangue?



Foi 8 de Janeiro de 1997, lembro-me e tenho fotografias, foi no dia do meu aniversário


----------



## bigfire (20 Jan 2015 às 23:11)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Creio que foi no dia 8 de janeiro de 1997... nunca hei de esquecer... foi o maior nevão que vi em Portugal (fora da Serra da Estrela obviamente)...



Apesar de em 1998 ter nevado entre o dia 26 e 27 de Janeiro, mas não me recordo de nada


----------



## XtraNO (20 Jan 2015 às 23:18)

bigfire disse:


> Foi 8 de Janeiro de 1997, lembro-me e tenho fotografias, foi no dia do meu aniversário


 Mas também houve aniversário em 1998!!!!
Mas se assim é então não estamos a falar do mesmo nevão, o meu puto já existia, eu vim a conduzir desde Miranda do Douro até Lamego onde residia, sempre debaixo de neve intensa incluindo na Régua. Demorei 7h, cheguei de madrugada a casa. Foi imponente e seguiu-se a semanas de geada do piorio, coisas do famoso AA, decerto. A primeira precipitação foi logo de neve da boa, sequinha e caiu durante horas. 
O que eu mais gosto num nevão é o silêncio que se faz, já repararam?
Mas dizes que foi em 97, estou confuso pelos motivos expostos. 
Cumps.


----------



## bigfire (20 Jan 2015 às 23:22)

Porque foi aquele aniversário que numca se esquece, fazer anos e uma nevão, melhor não podia ser 

Este link vai ajudar a perceber melhor:
http://www.tutiempo.net/clima/Vila_Real/01-1998/85670.htm


----------



## XtraNO (21 Jan 2015 às 00:03)

bigfire disse:


> Porque foi aquele aniversário que numca se esquece, fazer anos e uma nevão, melhor não podia ser
> 
> Este link vai ajudar a perceber melhor:
> http://www.tutiempo.net/clima/Vila_Real/01-1998/85670.htm


Os dias antecedentes à neve não batem certo com a memória de muitas noites de gelo que guardo. 
Começo a achar que o Flaviense tem razão e estou todo trocado agora. É pena o site que enviaste nao ter dados anteriores a 98 para ver as mínimas dos dias antes do aniversário dele.
cumprimentos.


----------



## Vince (21 Jan 2015 às 01:06)

Em 1997 foi um grande nevão, de muita acumulação, mas a cotas médio/altas, e no dia 3 Janeiro ( e provavelmente dias seguintes)








> O articulo do jornal Terras da Beira referente a esse dia:
> 
> *A neve teima em não se ausentar da cidade mais alta. Esta terça-feira nevou praticamente em toda a região e espalhou o caos nas estradas. Desta vez, com temperaturas abaixo de zero, a situação agravou-se devido ao gelo. Um rigoroso inverno, à moda antiga, que começa a dar dores de cabeça às autoridades.
> 
> ...








Há também 1987, uma década antes, a 14 Janeiro, esse foi um nevão épico a cotas baixas, há imensos registos no fórum sobre esse dia (a par do nevão de Fevereiro de 1983 entre outros).












Podem pesquisar as cartas de reanálise em: 
http://www.meteopt.com/clima/reanalise-20thc/diario/peninsula-iberica
http://www.meteopt.com/clima/reanalise-ncep/diario/peninsula-iberica


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Jan 2015 às 18:29)

Tinha a sua piada que nevasse em Chaves no Domingo!
Vai lá estar um daqueles programas chatos de domingo à tarde... Todos poderiamos ver!


----------



## dahon (28 Jan 2015 às 18:53)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Tinha a sua piada que nevasse em Chaves no Domingo!
> Vai lá estar um daqueles programas chatos de domingo à tarde... Todos poderiamos ver!


Nesse caso que caia meio metro de neve. xD


----------



## Dias Miguel (28 Jan 2015 às 19:19)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Tinha a sua piada que nevasse em Chaves no Domingo!
> Vai lá estar um daqueles programas chatos de domingo à tarde... Todos poderiamos ver!



É para refrescarem após os 40/42 º que o verão alentejano os brindou na sede do meu concelho - Arronches


----------



## Névoa (3 Fev 2015 às 11:38)

james disse:


> Bom dia ,
> 
> Pelo que vejo na evolução dos modelos , estes cada vez mais a fortalecer o anticiclone previsto para os próximos tempos . Para mim é um mau sinal ( ou não , conforme os gostos ) , pois  normalmente fevereiro costuma ser um bom mês para " cavalgar " potentes anticiclones . Mas este inverno vai bom para o AA , por isso até acho que é o mais provável  .
> 
> ...



Já é a segunda referência ao Candlemas, não posso deixar de responder 

Não sei se repararam, mas o Imbolc foi também chuvoso, e de qualquer forma estas datas são especialmente caras à meteorologia, já que em tempos ancestrais eram festivais em que se realizavam divinações meteorológicas, ou seja, mais ou menos o que nós fazemos aqui o ano todo. São os antepassados dos modelos, e alguns estudos sugerem que não seriam datas fixas (1 e 2 de Fevereiro) mas sim dependentes de mudanças no tempo.

A vela, o fogo do Imbolc e do Candlemas representam o início do calor, e será a força que nos conduzirá do inverno aos dias mais amenos e leves da primavera. Em Ostara (Easter) já poderemos falar da renovação e renascimento, da primavera em si, mas por enquanto celebramos Imbolc a adivinhar o tempo!


----------



## Célia Salta (3 Fev 2015 às 23:48)

boas não sei se aqui será o sitio certo mas cá vai:
(se nao for avisem para a proxima eu saber  )

http://www.noticiasaominuto.com/mun...da-preocupa-habitantes-de-cidade-russa#/615/0

O que dizem a isto?
No minimo estranho...


----------



## StormRic (4 Fev 2015 às 03:58)

celia salta disse:


> boas não sei se aqui será o sitio certo mas cá vai:
> (se nao for avisem para a proxima eu saber  )
> 
> http://www.noticiasaominuto.com/mun...da-preocupa-habitantes-de-cidade-russa#/615/0
> ...



A explicação do meteorologista deve ser correcta. Nós por cá costumamos ter chuva de lama amarela/laranja devido às poeiras do Sahara e notamo-lo bem pelo estado em que ficam os automóveis. Se nevasse seria neve laranja e até mais colorida do que a que se vê na reportagem. Por acaso se nevar nalgum ponto do território nos próximos dias 8 e 9 poderemos assistir a fenómeno semelhante pois haverá uma ligeira entrada de poeiras vindas do deserto que terão circulado primeiro pela Grécia/Balcãs, norte de Itália, sul de França e finalmente entrarão na península vindas de leste. Serão no entanto concentrações mínimas.
Esta é a previsão para sábado à noite:





emitida pelo serviço usual: http://forecast.uoa.gr/LINKS/DUST/dust.php?field=zoomdconc&lan=en


----------



## MSantos (4 Fev 2015 às 23:43)

O tópico das previsões está num sossego... Vê-se mesmo que as esperanças de neve a cotas baixas nesta entrada fria já morreram ou estão moribundas.  Pelo que li no fim de semana no tópico das previsões já havia pessoal a embandeirar em arco, mas afinal temos um entrada fria seca normal, como tantas outras que já tivemos...

Venha mas é a Primavera com muito chuva e trovoada, melhores Invernos virão!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Fev 2015 às 11:19)

Já nem as temperaturas são o que se previa... enfim o mesmo de sempre, nem aos negativos a maior parte do país deve chegar


----------



## baojoao (5 Fev 2015 às 11:55)

Até agora ainda não vi nada de vaga de frio. Temperaturas minímas normais e durante a tarde até está quentinho.


----------



## Brito (5 Fev 2015 às 13:03)

nem esta assim nada de especial..de dia esta agradável...  quase impossível haver precipitação amanha no interior...

bem vinda primavera


----------



## XtraNO (5 Fev 2015 às 13:25)

Sim, não se tem sentido as baixas temperaturas com que os "jornaleiros" têm andado a assustar a populaça mas aqui os dias têm sidos bastante frios, devido ao vento.


----------



## Meteolouco (5 Fev 2015 às 13:40)

Brito disse:


> nem esta assim nada de especial..de dia esta agradável...  quase impossível haver precipitação amanha no interior...
> 
> bem vinda primavera



Primavera? calma lá sei até onde a desilusão pode levar mas calma ainda nem estamos a metade de Fevereiro e o Março ás vezes prega umas partidas...
acho que por vezes as expectativas são é muito altas e esquece mo-nos ás latitudes em que nos encontramos...
abraço


----------



## MSantos (5 Fev 2015 às 13:44)

XtraNO disse:


> Sim, não se tem sentido as baixas temperaturas com que os "jornaleiros" têm andado a assustar a populaça mas aqui os dias têm sidos bastante frios, devido ao vento.



Não só os jornaleiros, até aqui neste mesmo tópico segundo alguns membros parecia que o vortex polar vinha para a Península Ibérica (exagerado um pouco). Já há alguns anos que existe um medicamento aqui no MeteoPT, o cAAlmex, os mais antigos no fórum certamente que se recordam!






Mesmo assim nos próximos dias teremos geadas e temperaturas mínimas negativas em quase todo o Interior e em alguns sítios do Litoral, com algum vento de Norte a acompanhar o que vai potenciar a sensação de frio.


----------



## vitamos (5 Fev 2015 às 13:59)

Queiram continuar a discussão neste tópico (que é para isso que ele serve  )

De resto... Penso que bastará olhar para qualquer ensemble para constatar inequivocamente que as temperaturas estão abaixo do normal para o período em apreço, pelo que falar em Primavera parece ser um pouco excessivo


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Fev 2015 às 14:06)

A MeteoGalicia prevê aguaceiros generalizados para esta noite, cota 400m:





Hoxe Galicia continuará na zona intermedia entre o anticiclón do Atlántico e a borrasca do Mediterráneo, predominando lixeiramente a influencia anticiclónica. Así, os ceos presentarán alternancia de nubes e claros, con chuvascos máis frecuentes canto máis ó norte e leste da Comunidade, ocasionalmente acompañados de aparato eléctrico e sarabia.* A cota de neve situarase arredor dos 600 metros pero durante a noite, cando haberá chuvascos xeneralizados, irá baixando ata os 400 metros*. As temperaturas non terán cambios significativos, manténdose as xeadas en zonas do interior. O vento soprará de compoñente norte, moderado na costa e frouxo no interior.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (5 Fev 2015 às 22:16)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> 4,5ºC



Podia estar mais baixa... Adoro o frio!!!


----------



## Prof BioGeo (6 Fev 2015 às 20:10)

Muito frio hoje de manhã! -3ºC, por volta das 8:15, na estrada entre Moura e Pias. Fica a foto para a posteridade!!!


----------



## james (6 Fev 2015 às 21:56)

Para os próximos tempos , AA  , AA e ainda mais AA , como tem sido apanágio deste inverno .

Que venha depressa a primavera , que este inverno é para esquecer .


----------



## MicaMito (8 Fev 2015 às 22:53)

uma questão ! onde anda o stormy?


----------



## carlitinhos (16 Fev 2015 às 22:03)

bem ponto final no sr. inverno 2014/2015???? se isto assim continuar aguardemos pelo próximo 2015/2016 pois agora vem aí a sra. primavera


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Fev 2015 às 00:07)

carlitinhos disse:


> bem ponto final no sr. inverno 2014/2015???? se isto assim continuar aguardemos pelo próximo 2015/2016 pois agora vem aí a sra. primavera



Calma, que até ao lavar dos cestos é vindima.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Fev 2015 às 02:01)

carlitinhos disse:


> bem ponto final no sr. inverno 2014/2015???? se isto assim continuar aguardemos pelo próximo 2015/2016 pois agora vem aí a sra. primavera


Calma lá que Março às vezes trás surpresas


----------



## comentador (17 Fev 2015 às 13:21)

Março e não só! Do jeito que o tempo anda podem ter a certeza de que qualquer mês tràz surpresas, isto tanto pode chover em qualquer mês do ano seja verão ou inverno! Este último verão então, foi bastante invernoso, só em nevoeiros em Julho e agosto e depois chuvas fortes logo em setembro!!!! tenham paciência, que virá chuva e não será pouca! Quando ela agarrar a sério, será semanas seguidas, sem ver sol! Lembram-se do março de 2013? Só na minha região foram só 200 mm!! 
Bom Carnaval e não desesperem que ainda vão dizer chega de chuva!!! venha o Sol, que já é verão!! 
Vamos estar cá para acompanhar, esperam-na!!


----------



## carlitinhos (17 Fev 2015 às 15:11)

comentador disse:


> Março e não só! Do jeito que o tempo anda podem ter a certeza de que qualquer mês tràz surpresas, isto tanto pode chover em qualquer mês do ano seja verão ou inverno! Este último verão então, foi bastante invernoso, só em nevoeiros em Julho e agosto e depois chuvas fortes logo em setembro!!!! tenham paciência, que virá chuva e não será pouca! Quando ela agarrar a sério, será semanas seguidas, sem ver sol! Lembram-se do março de 2013? Só na minha região foram só 200 mm!!
> Bom Carnaval e não desesperem que ainda vão dizer chega de chuva!!! venha o Sol, que já é verão!!
> Vamos estar cá para acompanhar, esperam-na!!




bem isso é que é fé??? mas se as chuvas virem depois dos meados de Março já começam a incomodar (pomares em pleno arranque vegetativo) la vai o pessoal ter de gastar mais uns cobres em produtos para os proteger, para bem de todos deveria ter vindo á seria no outono/inverno, mas claro que cá estaremos para acompanhar o tempo que nos calhar, bom Carnaval.


----------



## Fernando Costa (17 Fev 2015 às 15:31)

Acho que poderemos ter uma Primavera algo chuvosa e amena ou com temperaturas ligeiramente acima da média. Digo isto, porque o outono foi chuvoso, o inverno está a ser seco e é possível que a primavera venha a ser algo chuvosa. Mas vamos indo e vamos vendo. Bom Carnaval a todos.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Fev 2015 às 19:31)

Que seca de tempo!!!!


----------



## james (17 Fev 2015 às 20:20)

[QUOproblemas tinhos, post: 477358, member: 1649"]bem isso é que é fé??? mas se as chuvas virem depois dos meados de Março já começam a incomodar (pomares em pleno arranque vegetativo) la vai o pessoal ter de gastar mais uns cobres em produtos para os proteger, para bem de todos deveria ter vindo á seria no outono/inverno, mas claro que cá estaremos para acompanhar o tempo que nos calhar, bom Carnaval.[/QUOTE]
Que problemas vai dar nas colheitas ?  Marco e Abril são meses , em media  , muito chuvosos . Em condições normais ainda vai chover bastante na primavera .


----------



## StormRic (18 Fev 2015 às 03:50)

james disse:


> [QUOproblemas tinhos, post: 477358, member: 1649"]bem isso é que é fé??? mas se as chuvas virem depois dos meados de Março já começam a incomodar (pomares em pleno arranque vegetativo) la vai o pessoal ter de gastar mais uns cobres em produtos para os proteger, para bem de todos deveria ter vindo á seria no outono/inverno, mas claro que cá estaremos para acompanhar o tempo que nos calhar, bom Carnaval.


Que problemas vai dar nas colheitas ?  Marco e Abril são meses , em media  , muito chuvosos . Em condições normais ainda vai chover bastante na primavera .[/QUOTE]

Quantidades idênticas de precipitação no inverno ou na primavera não têm o mesmo efeito, há que contar com a evapotranspiração cada vez mais elevada com o avançar da data. Um milímetro no inverno ainda escorre, na primavera evapora-se em poucos minutos. Para um balanço hídrico significativamente positivo só podemos realmente contar com o Março, mas cujo início já está a ser modelado como seco.


----------



## frederico (18 Fev 2015 às 10:33)

StormRic disse:


> Que problemas vai dar nas colheitas ?  Marco e Abril são meses , em media  , muito chuvosos . Em condições normais ainda vai chover bastante na primavera .



Quantidades idênticas de precipitação no inverno ou na primavera não têm o mesmo efeito, há que contar com a evapotranspiração cada vez mais elevada com o avançar da data. Um milímetro no inverno ainda escorre, na primavera evapora-se em poucos minutos. Para um balanço hídrico significativamente positivo só podemos realmente contar com o Março, mas cujo início já está a ser modelado como seco.[/QUOTE]

No caso do Algarve Março e Abril excessivamente chuvosos causa prejuízos... para as culturas algarvias o ideal é um Outono e início de Inverno com muita precipitação, mas a partir de meados de Janeiro deve chover só o suficiente para «regar» a terra. Uns 40/50 mm distribuídos por cerca de 10 dias com precipitação é o ideal para Março e Abril. Se no período da floração da amendoeira houver excesso de chuva e vento fica a produção estragada, e se em Março houve frio e precipitação em excesso lá se vai a nêspera. A laranja, para ficar no ponto, precisa de uma Primavera quente e com precipitação na média. Recordo que há uns anos a nêspera ficou estragada devido ao excesso de precipitação em Fevereiro e Março. 

______________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Olhando para os modelos e para as previsões sazonais...

As altas pressões estão muito estáveis a ocidente da Península Ibérica e de Marrocos. Os relevos peninsulares e o Atlas acomodam o anticiclone e esta estabilidade atmosférica providenciada pelo anticiclone dificilmente se quebrará nas próximas semanas. Assim teremos dias solarengos e amenos, com um ou outro evento de precipitação no Litoral Norte.


----------



## james (18 Fev 2015 às 11:45)

Bom dia ,

Segundo dados do " IPMA " , as estações de Viana do Castelo e Braga , nos meses de março , abril e maio registam , em média , valores de precipitação superiores a 100 l / m2 em cada mês , tendo um total aproximado de 340 l / m2 . Não vale a pena fingir que no inverno chove muito e na primavera chove pouco , pois os dados são claros , pelo menos no Norte .

De resto , todos os anos acontece o mesmo , no verão , chegando a agosto , decreta - se o princípio do fim do verão , quando é em setembro que , na maior parte dos anos , que ocorre o período mais quente e seco , principalmente no Norte .

Em fevereiro , ocorre o oposto , decreta - se o fim do inverno , lamento desiludir , mas o tempo do sol e calor ainda vai demorar muito tempo .


P. S . - Aceito que o meu post anterior tenha sido movido para aqui , mas outros também deveriam ter sido movidos para aqui , é o chamado movimento seletivo , muito comum aqui no fórum . 

Nada mais tenho a dizer sobre este assunto .


----------



## rozzo (18 Fev 2015 às 11:52)

james disse:


> P. S . - Aceito que o meu post anterior tenha sido movido para aqui , mas outros também deveriam ter sido movidos para aqui , é o chamado movimento seletivo , muito comum aqui no fórum .
> 
> Nada mais tenho a dizer sobre este assunto .



Foram vários posts movidos no seguimento da conversa off-topic no Tópico da Previsão de modelos, não apenas o teu.

E de qualquer forma, não há selectividade nenhuma, apenas nem sempre no meio de tanto off-topic em diversas páginas se consegue mover tudo sem escapar algum post perdido, ou sem baralhar completamente o seguimento. Portanto, mais um motivo para agradecermos que evitem tal off-topic e facilitem o trabalho no tópico respectivo.

Obrigado!


----------



## james (18 Fev 2015 às 11:56)

rozzo disse:


> Forma vários posts movidos no seguimento da conversa off-topic no Tópico da Previsão de modelos, não apenas o teu.
> 
> E de qualquer forma, não há selectividade nenhuma, apenas nem sempre no meio de tanto off-topic em diversas páginas se consegue mover tudo sem escapar algum post perdido, ou sem baralhar completamente o seguimento. Portanto, mais um motivo para agradecermos que evitem tal off-topic e facilitem o trabalho no tópico respectivo.
> 
> Obrigado!




Ok , tudo bem , eu compreendo que nem sempre dá para controlar tudo .
No problem .


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (18 Fev 2015 às 14:31)

espero que pelo menos venham os 25ºC


----------



## Fernando Costa (18 Fev 2015 às 15:34)

Deve ser deve. Não vem nenhum verão antecipado. Esqueçam isso. Os modelos estão constantemente a mudar. Ainda à poucos dias previam uma primavera antecipada por estes dias e tempo seco até ao fim do mês para todo o país. E a norte já prevêem chuva e temperaturas semelhantes as que temos tido. Eu até acho, que o Março poderá surpreender. Quero com isto dizer, que a primavera este ano poderá ser amena e algo chuvosa. E não liguem muito a previsões sazonais, porque pouco ou nada valem. Para já o que vejo é continuação de tempo fresco e dias com chuva fraca/moderada a norte alternando com dias de sol. Já para o centro e sul, o tempo vai continuar seco. Está a ser um inverno seco em todo o país, o outono foi chuvoso e parece-me, que a primavera pode ser chuvosa. Este ano faz-me lembrar o ano 2006/2007, mas este está a ser mais seco. Mas vamos indo e vamos vendo


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Fev 2015 às 16:44)

Eu sou da opinião que até ao fim deste inverno na generalidade do território português continental, poucas alterações de tempo irá haver, basicamente AA e algumas frentes de fraca actividade. também me parece que não há motivos para secas, porque tivemos um outono chuvoso e acredito eu, que a primavera assim o será. Até já estou com saudades  daquelas trovoadas de primavera


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Fev 2015 às 16:51)

Já foi mais de trovoadas por aqui... Por vezes mais aí na serra ainda há sorte mas nos últimos anos as trovoadas na Primavera e Verão têm tido um medo desgraçado e vai tudo à volta.


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Fev 2015 às 17:15)

SpiderVV disse:


> Já foi mais de trovoadas por aqui... Por vezes mais aí na serra ainda há sorte mas nos últimos anos as trovoadas na Primavera e Verão têm tido um medo desgraçado e vai tudo à volta.


Sim é verdade mas ainda há anos em que há boas trovoadas!


----------



## Paelagius (18 Fev 2015 às 17:17)

"Carnaval na rua, Páscoa em casa." Até ver...


----------



## Gongas (25 Fev 2015 às 19:39)

Isto vale o que vale, mas um familiar meu que é agricultor, todos os anos utiliza os primeiros dias do ano correspondendo depois a cada mês.
E disse-me que acerta praticamente sempre.
Olhando para este ano seria medonho.
senão vejamos:
Dia 1-Janeiro -sol
Dia 2-fevereiro- sol
Dia 3- março- sol
Dia -abril -sol
Dia 5-maio- sol
Dia 6-junho- nuvens com sol
Dia 7-julho-nuvens com sol
Dia 8 -agosto-nuvens com sol
Dia 9-setembro- sol
Dia 10-outubro- sol
Dia 11- novembro- chuva
Dia 12- Dezembro- chuva

Isto mostra a tendência ao longo do mês, não quer dizer que não haja alguns dias que sejam diferentes, onde posso haver alguma chuva ou sol.

O que me têm a dizer disto?


----------



## StormRic (25 Fev 2015 às 20:49)

Gongas disse:


> Isto vale o que vale, mas um familiar meu que é agricultor, todos os anos utiliza os primeiros dias do ano correspondendo depois a cada mês.
> E disse-me que acerta praticamente sempre.
> Olhando para este ano seria medonho.
> senão vejamos:
> ...



É impossível haver alguma correlação que não seja fruto do acaso probabilístico. Quando se diz que se _"acerta praticamente sempre_" significa que nos lembramos das vezes em que houve uma maior coincidência mas esquecemos melhor aquelas em que não houve.

Provas só poderiam ser dadas com uma estatística completa ao longo de várias dezenas de anos, sendo ainda necessário definir quantitativamente de forma exacta o que se entende por um mês com "sol" ou "nuvens com sol" dado que qualquer mês, em última análise, terá sempre essas características, dias de sol, nuvens com sol, chuva, etc. E esse suposto método de previsão seria válido para Coimbra ou qualquer outro ponto do país? ou da Europa? ou do Mundo?

Para se afirmar que se acertou ao fazer a previsão, por exemplo, "Março - sol", há que definir o critério de verificação: quantas horas de insolação em percentagem relativamente ao normal? quantos dias com e sem chuva relativamente ao normal? etc. Porque é depois nesta verificação que entra a opinião pessoal daquilo que se queria dizer por "sol" ou "chuva" para um mês inteiro. Com esta indefinição dos critérios de previsão/verificação, qualquer pessoa pode argumentar, com os seus critérios pessoais, que a previsão acertou ou errou. Então, por exemplo para Coimbra/Bencanta, a "previsão" para Janeiro já falhou visto que a precipitação de 101,7mm foi normal pois o quarto decil da distribuição interanual da precipitação em Coimbra/Bencanta é cerca de 96mm. Ou seja, em mais de 40% dos anos chove menos do que o que choveu este ano. Climatologicamente um mês é considerado normal para um certo parâmetro meteorológico se em pelo menos 30% dos anos ocorrerem valores menores e pelo menos em 30% ocorrerem valores maiores, isto é o valor observado situar-se no 3º,4º,5º ou 6º decil.

Se nos limitarmos a opiniões subjectivas e/ou intuitivas sobre características climáticas, tudo é possível de ser afirmado.

Mas ainda curiosamente, os dias 11 e 12 de Janeiro por exemplo, em Coimbra, não foram "dias de chuva", nos dias 11 e 12 de Janeiro foi acumulado 0,1mm aliás tanto como nos dias 2, 3, 4 e 5!

Não esquecendo também que a definição das datas, a numeração dos dias e dos meses, é uma convenção puramente humana sem base natural ou científica para a sua localização exacta como está definida. Porque é que o dia "1" não poderia ser o primeiro dia a seguir ao solstício de inverno, por exemplo? Teria mais lógica do ponto de vista da natureza. E porque é que o ano se inicia nesta data, por que não a seguir ao solstício de verão e assim usavam-se os doze primeiros dias de Julho? Ou num equinócio? Ou noutra data qualquer escolhida por outras razões religiosas ou culturais como é a presente?

E falta ainda entrar em linha de conta com o jogo de probabilidades puro e simples: definindo apenas três classificações possíveis quer para um determinado dia quer para um determinado mês, a probabilidade de a classificação num dia coincidir com a classificação num mês é de 1/3, 33%.

Se formos procurar base científica ou uma simples explicação intuitivamente natural para tal relação, então aí o absurdo iria imperar ainda mais.


----------



## StormRic (25 Fev 2015 às 20:59)

Paelagius disse:


> "Carnaval na rua, Páscoa em casa." Até ver...



Probabilidade de acertar: 50% 

Acertou: ahah ditado verdadeiro!

Errou: nem nos lembramos disso...:assobio:

Sem contar que o conceito "ficar em casa" ou "sair à rua" como medida meteorológica é extremamente subjectivo.


----------



## james (25 Fev 2015 às 23:37)

A ideia que eu tenho e que toda a gente , de uma forma ou outra , já procurou sinais do tempo que poderá vir . O melhor mesmo e esperar para ver . Mas uma coisa eu digo , nos temos um clima muito irregular , raramente temos dois invernos ou verões iguais . Não tivemos um inverno pujante mas tivemos um outono extraordinário , onde as tempestades começaram quase em agosto , aqui na minha zona , as tempestades mais fortes ocorreram em setembro .

Acho que e um erro afirmar que o inverno não foi nada de jeito , a partir de agora não vai vir mais nada de especial .  Acho que no nosso clima irregular , tudo e possível ( sem ironia ) .


----------



## james (26 Fev 2015 às 00:06)

E vamos entrar em marco ,que sofre de bipolaridade aguda , ora caem 300  l / m2 de chuva e com grandes cheias ora e seco com temperaturas muito amenas . O abril das águas mil e o maio das trovoadas costumam ser mais certinhos .


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Fev 2015 às 14:41)

Eu também partilho da opinião que o nosso clima é irregular e tudo pode acontecer, vejamos o exemplo aqui na minha localidade: choveu mais em Setembro do que Dezembro, Janeiro e Fevereiro juntos, quem nos diz  que agora na Primavera vai chover muito? este nosso clima é assim


----------



## james (19 Mar 2015 às 17:24)

Aqui pelo Norte , vivemos um mês de março seco , poderá vir a ser um dos mais secos de sempre ( os modelos não vislumbram nada de consistente ) . Porem , também não me posso queixar muito , tendo em conta que por aqui  o inverno nem foi muito mau .

No entanto , esta subida das temperaturas máximas e normal na transição inverno - primavera , não vem sol e calor a partir de agora , isto só la para julho ( pelo menos no Norte ) .

Mais para a frente  haverá alternância de períodos mais quentes com períodos mais frios ( no ano passado ocorreu queda de neve já junho ia adiantado) e a chuva regressara , podendo instalar - se por períodos algo prolongados ( pode e não ser em grande quantidade , as previsões sazonais não estão famosas ) .


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (20 Mar 2015 às 21:22)

Alguém aqui no forum tem aquele vídeo que fizeram há alguns anos atrás do Hitler falando sobre as temperaturas em Serpa? 
Gostava de revê-lo


----------



## james (23 Mar 2015 às 08:56)

Os modelos começam a delinear tempo bem quente para o fim do mês , de fazer inveja a muitos dias no verão . A seca não quer dar tréguas .
Um dia destes ainda vamos ter uma vaga de calor em janeiro .

Temos que nos resignar a um futuro quente , seco e sem neve . Aquecimento global não da hipótese .


----------



## Célia Salta (24 Mar 2015 às 23:25)

Boas o que é aquela cena que esta rodeada?


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Mar 2015 às 23:42)

Ruído/eco do radar devido a massas de ar diferentes ou fenómenos parecidos.


----------



## StormRic (27 Mar 2015 às 05:28)

Será que o tão esperado Abril das "águas mil", entre "outras coisas", conseguirá remediar a "seca" em que nos encontramos? Que simbólico isto soa... 
O GFS atira-se de cabeça à mudança a partir de 4/5.


----------



## james (27 Mar 2015 às 18:00)

Não se vislumbra a mudança deste padrão , e AA ate perder de vista , primavera com uma estabilidade digna dos potentes AA de janeiro ou agosto .

Ontem ainda se vislumbrava qualquer coisa la para a Pascoa , mas já começa a desvanecer - se  , pois o AA e rei e senhor das nossas bandas .


----------



## StormRic (27 Mar 2015 às 18:10)

Pelos vistos o GFS "partiu a cabeça" e resolveu adiar uma semana.
Pelo menos agora presenteia-nos com um belo sonho às 384h:


----------



## james (27 Mar 2015 às 18:19)

Mas o que mais me espanta não e estar céu limpo por períodos algo prolongados , isso sempre aconteceu . O que mais me surpreende e a mudança climática que esta em curso e que nos esta a barahar . 2013 tive o verão mais quente de sempre , 2014 um dos mais chuvosos , setembro 2014 teve tempestades dignas de inverno com cheias , arvores derrubadas e chegou a chover 40 horas consecutivas. Novembro 2013 , em pleno outono , foi dos mais frios de sempre , a primavera do ano passado teve a meio uma grande vaga de calor e já quase em julho  quase uma vaga de frio com neve nas serras do Norte . 

E podia dizer muito mais , eu estava renitente mas agora também acho que esta em curso uma alteração climática.  Não se sabe o que vem a seguir mas esta a ficar mais emocionante .


----------



## StormRic (27 Mar 2015 às 18:33)

james disse:


> E podia dizer muito mais , eu estava renitente mas agora também acho que esta em curso uma alteração climática.



Mesmo assim, e sem querer pôr em causa a alteração climática cujos indicadores se vão acumulando, ao pesquisarmos bem para trás, nos registos do século passado ou até mais atrás, encontramos inúmeros episódios com acumulação de extremos e bizarrias climáticas que pôem as presentes na perspectiva mais correcta. A variabilidade interanual e intersazonal típica da nossa região surpreende-nos frequentemente, surpresa essa que se apoia sempre na memória curta que temos dos fenómenos atmosféricos.


----------



## james (27 Mar 2015 às 18:55)

S


StormRic disse:


> Mesmo assim, e sem querer pôr em causa a alteração climática cujos indicadores se vão acumulando, ao pesquisarmos bem para trás, nos registos do século passado ou até mais atrás, encontramos inúmeros episódios com acumulação de extremos e bizarrias climáticas que pôem as presentes na perspectiva mais correcta. A variabilidade interanual e intersazonal típica da nossa região surpreende-nos frequentemente, surpresa essa que se apoia sempre na memória curta que temos dos fenómenos atmosféricos.





Sim , tambem pode ser algo que ocorre ciclicamente .


----------



## Orion (27 Mar 2015 às 18:56)

james disse:


> E podia dizer muito mais , eu estava renitente mas agora também acho que esta em curso uma alteração climática. Não se sabe o que vem a seguir mas esta a ficar mais emocionante .



O grande problema dos registos meterológicos, a meu ver, é que nunca são suficientes. Regemo-nos pela média de 30 anos. Se tivéssemos registos de 1000 anos também não seria suficiente. Porque o tempo há 5000 anos era diferente. A questão mais pertinente é: Quão depressa podem os padrões meterológicos mudar face a um determinado conjunto de circunstâncias?

Há uns tempos dei o exemplo do Bangladesh:



> Global weather changes worsen this. Bangladesh’s average peak-summer temperature in May has climbed to 28.1 degrees Celsius (83 Fahrenheit) in 1990-2009 from 26.9 in 1900-1930, and could rise to 31.5 degrees in 2080-2099, World Bank data show. Average June rainfall has dropped to 467.1 millimeter from 517.5 in that time.



http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...ce-bangladesh-farmers-to-look-inland-for-jobs

Isto é uma mudança muito preocupante. É um dos locais mais densamente povoados no mundo.

Será que a mudança climática é gradual e mais leve ou uma acumulação gradual que se reflete numa mudança violenta no espaço de poucos anos/décadas? 30 anos na história da Terra é pouco mas 30 anos de seca na Califórnia destrói a sétima maior economia do mundo e implica o deslocamento forçado de dezenas de milhões.

Se tomarmos o caso dos vulcões, os padrões podem mudar muito rapidamente.


----------



## james (28 Mar 2015 às 21:33)

Previsão mensal do ipma deita por terra a possibilidade  de chuva de jeito no melhor mês antes do verão : abril .

Com previsões de um verão quente , acho que começa a perspetivar - se um cenário de terror a vários níveis .


----------



## Orion (28 Mar 2015 às 21:54)

james disse:


> Previsão mensal do ipma deita por terra a possibilidade  de chuva de jeito no melhor mês antes do verão : abril .
> 
> Com previsões de um verão quente , acho que começa a perspetivar - se um cenário de terror a vários níveis .



No site só se vê a de 2012. Onde está a de 2015?


----------



## james (28 Mar 2015 às 22:09)

[QUOTEvida 2015Orion, post: 481407, member: 3817"]No site só se vê a de 2012. Onde está a de 2015?[/QUOTE]



Eu vi 2015 no site .


----------



## Snifa (28 Mar 2015 às 22:28)

Previsão mensal do IPMA:

*Previsão de longo prazo  - Previsão mensal - 30 mar. a 26 abr. 2015*

*Temperatura com valores acima e precipitação com valores abaixo do normal.*

*Na precipitação total semanal prevêem-se valores abaixo do normal, para todo o território, nas quatro semanas compreendidas entre 30/03 e 26/04 de 2015.*

Na temperatura média semanal prevêem-se valores acima do normal, para toda a faixa interior do território, na semana de 30/03 a 05/04. Nas semanas de 06/04 a 12/04, de 13/04 a 19/04 e de 20/04 a 26/04 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.

IPMA, I.P.. _2015-03-27

http://www.ipma.pt//pt/otempo/prev.longo.prazo/mensal/index.jsp?page=prev-142015.html_


http://www.ipma.pt/export/sites/ipma/bin/docs/publicacoes/meteo.prev/bpm_3003.2604_2015.pdf


----------



## David sf (28 Mar 2015 às 22:36)

james disse:


> Previsão mensal do ipma deita por terra a possibilidade  de chuva de jeito no melhor mês antes do verão : abril .
> 
> Com previsões de um verão quente , acho que começa a perspetivar - se um cenário de terror a vários níveis .



Estamos muito longe de um cenário de terror, já tivemos anos mais complicados recentemente. Quanto ao verão, é sempre quente, não vi nenhuma previsão a apontar para uma anomalia positiva de temperatura (nem para o seu contrário).


----------



## james (29 Mar 2015 às 02:56)

David sf disse:


> Estamos muito longe de um cenário de terror, já tivemos anos mais complicados recentemente. Quanto ao verão, é sempre quente, não vi nenhuma previsão a apontar para uma anomalia positiva de temperatura (nem para o seu contrário).






Eu não disse que estamos num cenário de terror mas nos próximos meses algumas regiões do interior para la poderão caminhar ; alem do mais , este cenário de inverno quase normal mas primavera pouco chuvosa e péssimo no verão para a propagação de incêndios , no Norte . 

Infelizmente , e verdade que estas situações são recorrentes no nosso clima .

O ipma   , na sua previsão a longo prazo , fala numa anomalia positiva na temperatura para o verão .


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Mar 2015 às 12:19)

Este evento de "calor" está a ser um fiasco, hoje ainda estamos apenas nos 20ºC a esta hora e o GFS começou o corte radical no calor


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Mar 2015 às 16:52)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Este evento de "calor" está a ser um fiasco, hoje ainda estamos apenas nos 20ºC a esta hora e o GFS começou o corte radical no calor


Ainda bem e espero bem que corte ainda mais, para calor temos os meses de verão, nesta altura do ano as temperaturas devem ser amenas e irem caindo  alguns aguaceiros


----------



## james (30 Mar 2015 às 18:40)

Temos muita seca pela frente . 

Por este andar ainda vamos implorar por uns pingos .


A vida vai boa para os admiradores do verão eterno !


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Mar 2015 às 18:28)

Segundo o gfs para a semana há boas possibilidades para trovoadas e aguaceiros, o cape é bastante bom em alguns locais, espero bem que sim e que venha um dia de chuva a sério, algo que por aqui não acontece á meses! mas já estou como alguns só acredito vendo...


----------



## StormRic (1 Abr 2015 às 02:44)

Davidmpb disse:


> Segundo o gfs para a semana há boas possibilidades para trovoadas e aguaceiros, o cape é bastante bom em alguns locais, espero bem que sim e que venha um dia de chuva a sério, algo que por aqui não acontece á meses! mas já estou como alguns só acredito vendo...



Era bom, mas já começou a diminuir. No entanto Portalegre mantém-se a capital de distrito mais chuvosa da semana com quase o triplo do previsto para Lisboa.


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2015 às 21:10)

Desculpas modernas e inatacáveis muito em voga hoje em dia, óptimas para desresponsabilizar:

"Tratou-se de um erro informático..."
"Os modelos não previram esta situação..."


----------



## james (20 Mai 2015 às 09:56)

E la    continuamos nos a viver um verão antecipado ( e a acreditar nos modelos , vai ser reforçado nos próximos tempos ) , eu diria um verão antecipado desde marco ( viva o aquecimento global  ) .


So espero que , se por sorte , tivermos um verao mais fresco , nao aparecem por ai os amantes da torradeira a queixar - se  , pois eu vou cair - lhes em cima forte e feio !


----------



## camrov8 (20 Mai 2015 às 18:51)

és o primeiro a queixar-se


----------



## Orion (20 Mai 2015 às 19:29)

james disse:


> E la    continuamos nos a viver um verão antecipado ( e a acreditar nos modelos , vai ser reforçado nos próximos tempos ) , eu diria um verão antecipado desde marco ( viva o aquecimento global  ) .
> 
> 
> So espero que , se por sorte , tivermos um verao mais fresco , nao aparecem por ai os amantes da torradeira a queixar - se  , pois eu vou cair - lhes em cima forte e feio !



Enquanto houver água nas torneiras a maioria nunca se irá queixar.


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Mai 2015 às 19:59)

james disse:


> E la    continuamos nos a viver um verão antecipado ( e a acreditar nos modelos , vai ser reforçado nos próximos tempos ) , eu diria um verão antecipado desde marco ( viva o aquecimento global  ) .
> 
> 
> So espero que , se por sorte , tivermos um verao mais fresco , nao aparecem por ai os amantes da torradeira a queixar - se  , pois eu vou cair - lhes em cima forte e feio !


tu não tens muito de te queixar até porque não tens tido assim tanto calor e ainda foi chovendo...
o pessoal do sul é que está pior


----------



## Orion (20 Mai 2015 às 20:09)

Algum dia ainda se vai aprender com os países do 'terceiro' mundo (a qualidade da imagem é má):


----------



## david 6 (21 Mai 2015 às 17:50)

também começo a ficar com saudades de chuva... não parece que chova tão depressa


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Mai 2015 às 18:49)

Sim eu também já tenho saudades de chuva mas não há mudança de padrão á vista... e á medida que nos vamos aproximando do verão menos possibilidades haverá de chover naturalmente


----------



## camrov8 (21 Mai 2015 às 19:33)

ui tambem se queixam, o ano passado éra a darem na cabeça de quem queria sol, afinal somos todos iguais


----------



## james (21 Mai 2015 às 19:56)

Pelos vistos este ano estão com sorte , tem havido sol com muita , muita fartura .


----------



## Fernando Costa (24 Mai 2015 às 22:29)

Devo ser dos poucos a achar que poderemos vir a ter um verão quente e um tanto complicado em matéria de incêndios. Mas vamos indo e vamos vendo


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Mai 2015 às 22:40)

Não acho que venhamos a ter um verão quente, parece-me que vai ser um verão em relação ás temperaturas dentro da média e acho que o litoral vai ter dias  frescos porque penso que vai haver muita nortada. mas veremos


----------



## Miguel96 (29 Jun 2015 às 23:27)

A falta de chuva tem sido muita, mas os turistas tem sido muitos.

Precisamos de uma máquina que converta a água salgada em água doce para a agricultura, assim saímos todos beneficiados.


----------



## Orion (29 Jun 2015 às 23:35)

Miguel96 disse:


> A falta de chuva tem sido muita, mas os turistas tem sido muitos.
> 
> Precisamos de uma máquina que converta a água salgada em água doce para a agricultura, assim saímos todos beneficiados.



O haver há. Problema é o preço e a pouca eficiência. Daí que só se utilize isso em último caso. 

Mas seria engraçado. Portugal uma extensão do Saara com pequenos oásis repletos de turistas e/ou couves e cenouras


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jun 2015 às 23:36)

Davidmpb disse:


> Não acho que venhamos a ter um verão quente, parece-me que vai ser um verão em relação ás temperaturas dentro da média e acho que o litoral vai ter dias  frescos porque penso que vai haver muita nortada. mas veremos



Morando num sitio de forte nortada, posso indicar que já houve finais de Primavera inicios de Verão bem mais agressivos, basta ver que água do mar aqueceu bastante, por exemplo.
Vamos ver como correm os proximos meses de nortada, muita ou pouca, ela faz parte do clima da região, e do próprio quotidiano digamos assim.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (3 Jul 2015 às 20:39)

E pronto as perspectivas de um verão "à moda antiga" já foram por água abaixo


----------



## ruijacome (3 Jul 2015 às 20:46)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> E pronto as perspectivas de um verão "à moda antiga" já foram por água abaixo



Então porquê?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (3 Jul 2015 às 21:03)

ruijacome disse:


> Então porquê?


lá se foram os vários dias seguidos de 40ºC....


----------



## ruijacome (3 Jul 2015 às 21:10)

Para já


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Jul 2015 às 21:59)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> lá se foram os vários dias seguidos de 40ºC....


e ainda bem, espero é que não venha mais nenhum dia com 40ºc.


----------



## David sf (3 Jul 2015 às 22:59)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> E pronto as perspectivas de um verão "à moda antiga" já foram por água abaixo



Quem é que previu isso? Desde quando um verão à moda antiga é um verão com vários dias acima de 40ºC, quando se sabe que todos os verões mais quentes desde que há registos ocorreram nos últimos 12 anos?


----------



## rozzo (4 Jul 2015 às 01:18)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> lá se foram os vários dias seguidos de 40ºC....


Tendo a conta a relevância das tuas iniciativas ao nível de estações meteorológicas, até com bastante interesse para a comunidade, é uma pena que após uma "saída" do fórum, no teu regresso continues a pautar as tuas intervenções por conteúdos que servem ou para publicitar e fazer pedidos relativamente aos interesses do teu projecto, ou para simplesmente chorar a falta de dias acima de 40 graus.  

Enfim... Cada um sabe de si, e de como achar as suas intervenções mais pertinentes ou supostamente enriquecedoras para o fórum...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (4 Jul 2015 às 01:50)

Realmente, que chatice! Que bom que era os velhotes a morrer em barda com temperaturas de 40 e tal graus. Felizmente o governo ainda não manda no tempo ou então aposto que por eles era de 45 para cima. Se os cofres já estão cheios, ficavam a abarrotar...


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Jul 2015 às 06:32)

Bom o gfs enlouqueceu na saída das 00 h,  está a prever para o próximo sábado 42.8°C de máxima aqui na zona


----------



## david 6 (9 Jul 2015 às 00:38)

estamos desgraçados, não se prevê nem 1 pingo de chuva


----------



## StormRic (9 Jul 2015 às 00:43)

david 6 disse:


> estamos desgraçados, não se prevê nem 1 pingo de chuva



 mas em Julho o normal é assim, não chove. É o mês mais seco do calendário.


----------



## miguel (9 Jul 2015 às 12:14)

Agora só em Setembro se tudo correr bem... vou chegar a 9 meses e nem 200mm de chuva tenho este ano..viva o deserto


----------



## david 6 (9 Jul 2015 às 12:17)

StormRic disse:


> mas em Julho o normal é assim, não chove. É o mês mais seco do calendário.



pois eu sei mas o desespero já é tanto, com tantos meses seguidos com precipitação abaixo da média


----------



## StormRic (9 Jul 2015 às 21:54)

david 6 disse:


> tantos meses seguidos com precipitação abaixo da média



Coruche está dentro da zona de seca extrema. É possível ter uma ideia de como se está a repercutir no aspecto das culturas e do coberto vegetal em geral? Aí pela Fajarda?


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Jul 2015 às 22:29)

A falar do boletim do IPMA, eles não levam em consideração os 44ºC de Elvas pelo que a estação já foi desligada? Confirmam?


----------



## david 6 (10 Jul 2015 às 00:29)

StormRic disse:


> Coruche está dentro da zona de seca extrema. É possível ter uma ideia de como se está a repercutir no aspecto das culturas e do coberto vegetal em geral? Aí pela Fajarda?



em termos de culturas parece estar tudo dentro do normal, mas de resto na vegetação está tudo muito seco, se houver algum incêndio a vegetação está mesmo no ponto para arder toda, notou se bem no incêndio de tomar e ect, tenho regar jardim todos os dias senão ao final da tarde já estão a ficar murchas, aqui a ribeira do centro da fajarda só já tem um fio de água


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jul 2015 às 00:49)

guisilva5000 disse:


> A falar do boletim do IPMA, eles não levam em consideração os 44ºC de Elvas pelo que a estação já foi desligada? Confirmam?



A estação  aparece nos resumos diários, só que para isso temos que utilizar outras variáveis, HR ,Vento etc.
Possivelmente estão a fazer devida manutenção no sensor de temperatura,talvez, o mesmo esteja acontecer com Valdonas,Tomar.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (27 Jul 2015 às 10:48)

Diz o ditado: "Primeiro de Agosto, primeiro de Inverno".


----------



## manelmeteo (27 Jul 2015 às 11:24)

jotajota disse:


> Diz o ditado: "Primeiro de Agosto, primeiro de Inverno".


porque? o 1º de Agosto não vai ser dia de inverno nenhum, vai ser um dia de verão normal.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (27 Jul 2015 às 13:51)

manelmeteo disse:


> porque? o 1º de Agosto não vai ser dia de inverno nenhum, vai ser um dia de verão normal.


É um ditado popular. Experimenta fazer uma pesquisa na Internet e verás...


----------



## Orion (29 Jul 2015 às 20:34)

Isto dava muito jeito 


http://www.accuweather.com/en/weath...olm-sweden-airport-weather-simulator/50861350


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Jul 2015 às 23:20)

não me lembro de um verao tao fraco por estas bandas,espero que em agosto haja lestada com noites tropicais!!!


----------



## MSantos (29 Jul 2015 às 23:26)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> não me lembro de um verao tao fraco por estas bandas,espero que em agosto haja lestada com noites tropicais!!!



Enquanto no Noroeste a malta se queixa que o Verão está a ser fraco/fresco no resto do País a malta queixa-se com o calor, Uns com calor a mais outros com calor a menos.


----------



## james (29 Jul 2015 às 23:32)

CA no litoral norte esta a ser um verão normalissimo , talvez com a exceção da precipitação que esta bem abaixo da media .

Já agora , noites tropicais ( que são  bem raras no litoral norte ) são ótimas para os incêndios .


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Jul 2015 às 10:52)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> não me lembro de um verao tao fraco por estas bandas,espero que em agosto haja lestada com noites tropicais!!!


Se queres noites tropicais vai para o Algarve ou vem para aqui, que há noites e dias quentes com fartura, uns queixam-se que não há calor outros queixam-se que há muito calor, o tempo não é como queremos, se fosse por gosto pessoal nunca tinha temperaturas entre os 35º e os 40 como tem acontecido muitos dias por aqui, nem tinha noites tropicais


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jul 2015 às 10:54)

Eu  até me queixava da nortada violenta, mas tenho que me aguentar, faz parte do clima da zona onde vivo, mal de mim se ainda não me tivesse habituado a ela.


----------



## StormRic (1 Ago 2015 às 00:47)

Aqui por Carcavelos tem sido um verão bastante agradável, nem muito calor de dia, nem frio algum à noite. O vento é normal, já é tão habitual que não é um factor de desconforto. Já o facto de os campos e solos estarem ressequidos e desmatados e produzirem bastante poeira por vezes, é desagradável, além do lixo...
Água do mar tem estado muito boa, mais parecida com fim de Agosto e Setembro.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Ago 2015 às 20:50)

StormRic disse:


> Aqui por Carcavelos tem sido um verão bastante agradável, nem muito calor de dia, nem frio algum à noite. O vento é normal, já é tão habitual que não é um factor de desconforto. Já o facto de os campos e solos estarem ressequidos e desmatados e produzirem bastante poeira por vezes, é desagradável, além do lixo...
> Água do mar tem estado muito boa, mais parecida com fim de Agosto e Setembro.


Sim sem dúvida que após aquela última onda de calor que as temperaturas estagnaram na média lisboeta de 28ºC, ás vezes 1 ou 2 graus a mais. O vento já é costume. Agora só há a falta de chuva que todo o território precisa.


----------



## manelmeteo (4 Ago 2015 às 19:27)

Alguns modelos apontam chuva para 2ª feira e 3ª, acham possível chover alguma coisa?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (12 Ago 2015 às 18:09)

Que Agosto miserável....


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Ago 2015 às 21:20)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Que Agosto miserável....


Por causa da temperatura abaixo da média desta semana?


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Ago 2015 às 22:00)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Que Agosto miserável....


Sim tem sido um Agosto miserável, os incêndios não acabam


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (12 Ago 2015 às 22:36)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Por causa da temperatura abaixo da média desta semana?


E por causa desta previsão também...


----------



## david 6 (12 Ago 2015 às 22:43)

mesmo, onde é que anda a chuvinha que tanto faz falta


----------



## Orion (12 Ago 2015 às 22:45)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> E por causa desta previsão também...



Podes sempre poupar uns trocos e fazer uma viagem curta para Marrocos. Se queres assim tanto tostar, aluga um camelo e faz um _test drive_ no Saara


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Ago 2015 às 23:04)

david 6 disse:


> mesmo, onde é que anda a chuvinha que tanto faz falta


Emigrou amigo, este ano não quer nada connosco...


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Ago 2015 às 03:52)

Deixemos o calor tórrido para a Europa Central, nós também precisamos de semanas frescas, daí existir uma média de temperatura. Estas semanas vão equilibrar os dias de calor.


----------



## blade (13 Ago 2015 às 08:41)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Deixemos o calor tórrido para a Europa Central, nós também precisamos de semanas frescas, daí existir uma média de temperatura. Estas semanas vão equilibrar os dias de calor.


Já está na média, mas toda a gente sabe que o verão só começa a partir de setembro e acaba em outubro Para fresco já existe o inverno Depois vai haver tanta chuva que na tv só mostra pessoas a dizer que neste país chove a mais e nunca vi nada assim e já a não sei quantos anos que cá moro


----------



## Skizzo (13 Ago 2015 às 13:03)

Espero bem que o tempo volte a aquecer, já não me lembrava dum Agosto tão fracote por aqui. Quero calor.


----------



## miguel (13 Ago 2015 às 13:07)

Skizzo disse:


> Espero bem que o tempo volte a aquecer, já não me lembrava dum Agosto tão fracote por aqui. Quero calor.



Posso até estar enganado, mas pelo que vejo nos modelos o resto do mês será todo assim mais ou menos como está agora!! E ainda bem! não só pelos fogos mas porque já chega de calor...


----------



## Skizzo (13 Ago 2015 às 13:10)

Sim será assim, o que é péssimo para quem gosta de calor como eu e para quem só está de férias agora, como eu. Chuva e frio, ainda teremos muitos meses pela frente para isso. Calor não. Espero mesmo que os modelos mudem as previsões.
Quanto aos fogos, não é o tempo que tem de se acomodar às nossas necessidades, nós é que nos temos de acomodar a ele. Só existe o problema dos fogos inteiramente por nossa culpa.


----------



## Orion (13 Ago 2015 às 14:38)

Skizzo disse:


> Quanto aos fogos, não é o tempo que tem de se acomodar às nossas necessidades, nós é que nos temos de acomodar a ele





Skizzo disse:


> Chuva e frio, ainda teremos muitos meses pela frente para isso. Calor não. Espero mesmo que os modelos mudem as previsões.



Conseguiste contradizer-te no mesmo parágrafo. Como é que ficamos, queres tempo personalizado ou ainda defendes a adaptação (forçada)?



Skizzo disse:


> Só existe o problema dos fogos inteiramente por nossa culpa.



Generalização errada. Mesmo que houvesse limpezas em massa continuariam a haver fogos. Haverão sempre áreas abandonadas e incêndios nas reservas naturais. E quando há pessoas que querem atear incêndios, eles surgirão. Mas tempo seco e quente é um dos principais fatores. Portanto, novamente, esta frase está errada.


----------



## david 6 (13 Ago 2015 às 14:49)

Skizzo disse:


> Espero bem que o tempo volte a aquecer, já não me lembrava dum Agosto tão fracote por aqui. Quero calor.



farto de calor estou eu, ainda no fim de semana passado passei os 40ºC, ver se chega mas é Setembro para começar a haver as primeiras chuvas que isto está a precisar


----------



## StormyAlentejo (13 Ago 2015 às 14:58)

Vamos ver que influência vai ter o El Niño no inverno deste ano... Estou curioso para que chegue Setembro e comece a época instável!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (13 Ago 2015 às 19:18)

Se a questão é apenas e só a acção humana, então não sei porque não há em Dezembro os mesmos incêndios que em Agosto, por exemplo. Eu não gosto de calor excessivo. Gosto de tempo frio e instável, mas parece-me que desejar calor em barda enquanto o país arde é de mau gosto e faz tanto sentido como dizer-se que se quer ver chover a cântaros ao mesmo tempo que se enfrentam cheias. É uma questão de bom senso.


----------



## StormRic (13 Ago 2015 às 20:27)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Se a questão é apenas e só a acção humana, então não sei porque não há em Dezembro os mesmos incêndios que em Agosto, por exemplo.



Concordo com as outras afirmações mas esta interrogação tem uma resposta que já foi dada noutra mensagem. É quando está mais calor e mais seco que a ignição do coberto vegetal é mais fácil, como resultado de acção humana intencional ou negligente, ou muito mais raramente puramente acidental (como um veículo que se incendeia), e ainda mais raramente por causas realmente naturais (raios). Em Dezembro o coberto vegetal dificilmente arde pois está verde e húmido. Nos incêndios intencionais, o perpetrador do crime pretende a máxima eficácia do seu gesto criminoso e o risco mínimo de ser apanhado em relação às possibilidades de "sucesso" da sua acção, logo actua preferencialmente durante a estação e ocasiões de secura da vegetação, do ar, e de calor conjugado com vento, em resumo, verão e nunca ou muito raramente inverno. Fogo de artifício, uma fogueira mal apagada ou projecções de simples fogareiros (tudo devia ser proibido em qualquer meio natural) têm maior probabilidade de atear fogo à vegetação rasteira nas condições de verão referidas. Queimas de lixo, queimadas, até o acto de fumar perto de vegetação, seja ela qual fôr, tudo tem que ser eliminado, legislado e regulamentado com extrema dureza penal. É necessária muita vontade e coragem política para o fazer, a qual raramente existe em Portugal, e a que se diz que existe tem sempre outras razões de interesses por trás, é uma falsa coragem e falsamente desinteressada, como o é toda a actuação da maioria dos políticos.
Os incêndios geram pobreza e a pobreza gera incêndios, é um ciclo que levará o país à exaustão final da natureza e desertificação. O território já é um deserto disfarçado comparado com o que era há milénios, o solo exaurido, erodido, perdido, as espécies vegetais e animais e o equlíbrio extintos. As florestas substituídas por plantações de espécies arbóreas introduzidas de resinosas e de essências, explosivas perante o fogo.

Estes artigos devem ser lidos, por exemplo, entre muitos outros publicados ao longo dos tempos e das políticas, e arquivados no esquecimento:

http://www.publico.pt/opiniao/jornal/incendios-florestais-causas-e-consequencias-27044990

Causas de incêndios florestais em Portugal continental

Toda a informação está acessível _online_ usando um motor de busca, estes são apenas dois artigos escolhidos entre os primeiros que aparecem.

O problema dos incêndios e da pobreza em Portugal estão interligados e são, obviamente, um problema político.


----------



## Vitor TT (13 Ago 2015 às 23:19)

E esta estúpida lei referente a circulação de viaturas e até de pessoas durante a chamada fase crítica acho que só potencia ainda mais os pirómanos, pois assim andam a vontade, ah e também serve para caçar umas multas,

um pouco do que li num dos artigos anteriores, é aquilo que vejo quando ando dentro das matas e já referi num comentário anterior e a maior parte delas ( as que ando ) até são estatais, belo exemplo .


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (14 Ago 2015 às 18:54)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Muito gosta o GFS de fazer sonhar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Andam a vaguear aqui depressões agora, que é para depois no inverno vir o AAAA..... enfim


----------



## Snifa (14 Ago 2015 às 19:10)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Andam a vaguear aqui depressões agora, que é para depois no inverno vir o AAAA..... enfim



Ainda nem ao Outono chegamos e já se está a "sentenciar" o próximo Inverno?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (14 Ago 2015 às 19:25)

Snifa disse:


> Ainda nem ao Outono chegamos e já se está a "sentenciar" o próximo Inverno?


é o costume....


----------



## StormRic (14 Ago 2015 às 20:27)

O aspecto do céu hoje produz uma sensação de fim do verão.


----------



## james (14 Ago 2015 às 20:42)

E impressão minha ou , de ano para ano , as estacoes do ano começam e acabam antes do tempo ?

Estaremos perante uma pequena e progressiva alteração climática no nosso pais ?


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Ago 2015 às 21:32)

james disse:


> E impressão minha ou , de ano para ano , as estacoes do ano começam e acabam antes do tempo ?
> 
> Estaremos perante uma pequena e progressiva alteração climática no nosso pais ?



As estações do ano sempre foram irregulares, há semanas que caracterizam bem uma estação e outras que são anómalas. Mas generalizando não acho que comecem ou acabem cedo, acho que são apenas períodos de transição. O Verão não acabou só por causa destas temperaturas, ainda há de vir mais calor até Setembro. 

Em relação à alteração climática, sim isso já se vai notando progressivamente, mas é lenta.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Ago 2015 às 21:44)

StormRic disse:


> O problema dos incêndios e da pobreza em Portugal estão interligados e são, obviamente, um problema político.



É mais a cultura dos portugueses do que culpa dos políticos. Ou o desgraçado que vai atear fogo às 3 h da manhã, está a pensar no político ou está a agir porque é simplesmente uma pessoa sem cultura, sem civismo, para não dizer outra coisa. 

Quanto ao tempo, em Agosto e reclamam por calor, vejam lá se não levam com calor até Outubro como no ano passado e depois reclamam que não chove, depois reclamam que não nevou, depois reclamam que está seca, depois reclamam que choveu demais, depois reclamam  que não faz frio.  Depois, ao fim de 1 ano, vamos ver e dava para escrever um livro de reclamações.


----------



## Névoa (14 Ago 2015 às 22:09)

james disse:


> E impressão minha ou , de ano para ano , as estacoes do ano começam e acabam antes do tempo ?
> 
> Estaremos perante uma pequena e progressiva alteração climática no nosso pais ?



Também tenho reparado nisso, mas sempre fui da opinião que os solstícios e equinócios deveriam marcar o meio das estações, e não o seu início. No calendário pagão Lammas teve o seu início em 1 de Agosto, o que a grosso modo pode significar o início do Outono. Numa perspectiva mais matemática, o Outono poderia iniciar-se na segunda semana de Agosto.
Para a semana os modelos dizem que o calor retorna e ninguém mais pensa nisso, mas não serão estes altos e baixos os primeiros indícios da mudança de estação?


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Ago 2015 às 22:30)

Névoa disse:


> Também tenho reparado nisso, mas sempre fui da opinião que os solstícios e equinócios deveriam marcar o meio das estações, e não o seu início. No calendário pagão Lammas teve o seu início em 1 de Agosto, o que a grosso modo pode significar o início do Outono. Numa perspectiva mais matemática, o Outono poderia iniciar-se na segunda semana de Agosto.
> Para a semana os modelos dizem que o calor retorna e ninguém mais pensa nisso, mas não serão estes altos e baixos os primeiros indícios da mudança de estação?



Se formos pela climatologia, Verão é considerado nos meses de Junho, Julho e Agosto. Portanto, a 1 de  Setembro já entramos no Outono climatológico.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (15 Ago 2015 às 01:09)

StormRic, é claro que a tua explicação é óbvia. O que pretendia dizer com a minha observação Lapalissiana era que a meteorologia não é uma questão indiferente no que aos Incêncios diz respeito, sejam eles resultado de actos criminosos ou não.


----------



## Peregrinodotempo (15 Ago 2015 às 02:07)

Skizzo disse:


> Espero bem que o tempo volte a aquecer, já não me lembrava dum Agosto tão fracote por aqui. Quero calor.




Onde estiveste nos últimos 5 anos? É que nos últimos 5 anos tiveste no Litoral Norte 3 verões frescos e humidos. Aliás este Verão apesar até tem sido mais quentinho que Verões anteriores, basta consultar o tópico Pânico no Verão inexistente deste fórum para se constatar isso mesmo.  Mas o que dizes também é verdade parece que existe uma barreira no calor extremo no Litoral Norte tem passado tudo ao lado para o interior e para Espanha.  Há regiões na Europa Central que este ano têm goleado o Litoral Norte português em matéria de calor nesteVerão.Houve muita parra e pouca uva em relação a este Verão no Litoral português já em praticamente no resto da Europa já não se pode dizer o mesmo.


----------



## Peregrinodotempo (15 Ago 2015 às 02:13)

james disse:


> E impressão minha ou , de ano para ano , as estacoes do ano começam e acabam antes do tempo ?
> 
> Estaremos perante uma pequena e progressiva alteração climática no nosso pais ?



Não me parece o Litoral Norte e o Interior serrano tem frescura e algum frio no Verão principalmente em Agosto as médias e as normas refletem isso.
Em 2013 tiveste dos Invernos mais rigorosos e chuvosos em grande parte do país por exemplo com dias de chuva praticamente seguidos durante meses. Eis um exemplo recente de um Inverno à antiga.  O que acontece é que actualmente queixamos nos de tudo se no Litoral Norte chover 800 mm num ano hidriologico já é um pânico.


----------



## Peregrinodotempo (15 Ago 2015 às 02:22)

há dois anos tivemos dos Invernos


MeteoAlentejo disse:


> é o costume....


 Há dois anos tivemos dos Invernos mais chuvosos e rigorosos em grande parte do território nacional.  Agora se espera que no baixo Alentejo ira ser varrido por depressões e irá ter 1000mm de chuva ai claro que só uma vez de dez em dez anos.  Por vezes o que acontece nestes foruns é vermos alguem do Alto Minho a comentár com alguem do Algarve ou do Baixo Alentejo como tivessem na presença da mesma realidade climática. Acho que dos grandes problemas dos portugueses quando falam de meteorológia é esse falam como o país tivesse todo o mesmo tipo de clima quando no fundo acontece exactamente o oposto.


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Ago 2015 às 10:40)

Eu estou é ansioso por Setembro espero bem que traga a instabilidade característica deste mês com a chuva e trovoadas, os últimos Setembro tem sido chuvosos veremos se este também o será


----------



## manelmeteo (17 Ago 2015 às 17:59)

Porra nunca mais chove! já tenho saudades é de chuva ver e ouvi-la a cair estou a ver que este mês também não cai uma gota!


----------



## lserpa (30 Ago 2015 às 15:56)

Bem, Não sei se é por ser ano de El Niño, mas o que é certo é que isto não é muito comum, pelo menos com esta composição! AA e a depressão da Islândia lado a lado Damm estão os dois bem colados a Norte...
Com esta composição, para os Açores chove muito, devido ao bloqueio acontecer mais ou menos nessa área geográfica, agora Portugal continental já não sei se terá grande sorte....


----------



## StormRic (31 Ago 2015 às 23:56)

lserpa disse:


> agora Portugal continental já não sei se terá grande sorte....



Talvez possa dar umas boas trovoadas por cá, mas isto é mais esperança do que certeza...


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Set 2015 às 00:30)

StormRic disse:


> Talvez possa dar umas boas trovoadas por cá, mas isto é mais esperança do que certeza...



Tenho andado a observar isso ultimamente. O deslocamento do AA para norte neste caso irá favorecer o mergulho de depressões provindas de N/NE. Esse deslocamento já me parece garantido, agora quanto às depressões tudo dependerá da zonal a oeste do AA, que se estagnasse a oeste dos Açores era o ideal para termos uma boa cut-off em Portugal continental. Cenário modelado pelo Ensemble 18z:







Caso a zonal avance demasiado para este, acabaríamos por não ter nada de especial, como mostra o GFS na run das 18z.






A 168h isto vale apenas para avaliar tendências, e infelizmente para ter cá um evento destes é preciso os astros se alinharem.


----------



## james (1 Set 2015 às 16:48)

Um dos métodos pessoais que eu costumo , já a muitos anos , utilizar (e sem qualquer base cientifica  , apenas pessoal ) para avaliar  se o verão ainda vai durar ou se o outono se aproxima , e observar a azáfama / velocidade das formigas .  Tenho observado , já a anos , que  o aparecimento de filas de formigas , a sua azáfama e velocidade e a tentativa de entrar dentro das casas aumenta quando já não falta muito para  surgirem as primeiras tempestades de outono . Notei que esse bulício das formigas aumentou na semana passada .

No ano passado , aumentou logo no inicio de agosto , prenuncio do que viria a ser o mês de setembro extraordinariamente chuvoso que tivemos .


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Set 2015 às 20:03)

Parece que a chuva se foi depois dos modelos estarem interessantes, parecia que vinham aí uns dias de chuva mas afinal... 
Setembro na minha opinião é dos meses mais indefinidos do nosso clima tanto podemos ter um mês de verão como ser um mês de outono, lá diz o ditado: "Setembro seca as fontes ou leva as pontes".
Era importante a chuva não demorar a cair dada a situação de seca em que nos encontramos principalmente no centro e sul.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Set 2015 às 20:44)

james disse:


> Um dos métodos pessoais que eu costumo , já a muitos anos , utilizar (e sem qualquer base cientifica  , apenas pessoal ) para avaliar  se o verão ainda vai durar ou se o outono se aproxima , e observar a azáfama / velocidade das formigas .  Tenho observado , já a anos , que  o aparecimento de filas de formigas , a sua azáfama e velocidade e a tentativa de entrar dentro das casas aumenta quando já não falta muito para  surgirem as primeiras tempestades de outono . Notei que esse bulício das formigas aumentou na semana passada .
> 
> No ano passado , aumentou logo no inicio de agosto , prenuncio do que viria a ser o mês de setembro extraordinariamente chuvoso que tivemos .



Eu também tenho visto por aqui muitas formigas ultimamente, até são daquelas maiores, tenho visto elas levarem todas as sementes que vão encontrando pelo chão, elas das tantas vezes que passam pelo mesmo carreiro, que até o deixam impecável, todo limpo de detritos.


----------



## CptRena (2 Set 2015 às 22:05)

Por aqui também detectei a mesma correria de formigas.


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Set 2015 às 22:08)

Também notei isso quando fui a Penafiel, no Porto, na semana passada. Eram grandes filas de formigas a andar com muitas sementes! Até tinha medo de pisá-las!! Eram muitas mesmo!


----------



## camrov8 (2 Set 2015 às 22:54)

é o Apocalipse, na verdade é muito natural, como ja disse em muitos post's o que acontece é que só agora deram por éla. Geralmente depois de alturas com grande calor quando se avizinham chuvas aparecem muitas formigas aladas  é o ciclo natural só é estranho quando o vemos pela primeira vez


----------



## Névoa (2 Set 2015 às 23:41)

Faz bastante sentido que as formigas apareçam nestas ocasiões, eu não acho nada estranho ou inusitado. Eu só bati muito mal foi este ano, na entrada da primavera, quando vi dezenas de caracóis no passeio público. Por momentos pensei que tivesse enlouquecido, que fosse um devaneio surrealista, pois só depois soube que era assim, caracóis e vermes pelo chão às dezenas, que se seguiam às chuvas.


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Set 2015 às 00:37)

E já lá vão 5 saídas do GFS em que o cenário de prolongamento da seca é terrível. É caso para dizer que o GFS passou ontem (dia 1) do oito para o oitenta.


----------



## Névoa (4 Set 2015 às 00:10)

E por falar em insectos, hoje dei-me conta de uma situação que não sei se terá a ver com a época do ano ou não, pois constatei que num vaso novo de cat grass (centeio, creio eu) havia uma infestação de mosquinhas pequeninas. As sementes tinham germinado ontem e já estavam a ganhar altura, mas foi tudo para o lixo.
O mais estranho é que o vaso estava na varanda, logo abaixo do condensador do A/C, assim estava a levar com pelo menos algum vento e talvez mesmo algum calor (não que o condensador chegue a aquecer muito o ambiente em dias de temperatura normal), o que geralmente afasta os insectos da varanda. Estava a experimentar uma marca nova de cat grass, e cresci inúmeros vasos durante toda a primavera sem ter qualquer problema, mas com outra marca.
Será que tem a ver com a estação do ano? Será que o substrato já veio contaminado? 
Já comprei um vaso da marca que nunca me deu problemas, mas agora fiquei com medo de começar a cultivá-lo...


----------



## vamm (4 Set 2015 às 09:43)

Névoa disse:


> E por falar em insectos, hoje dei-me conta de uma situação que não sei se terá a ver com a época do ano ou não, pois constatei que num vaso novo de cat grass (centeio, creio eu) havia uma infestação de mosquinhas pequeninas. As sementes tinham germinado ontem e já estavam a ganhar altura, mas foi tudo para o lixo.
> O mais estranho é que o vaso estava na varanda, logo abaixo do condensador do A/C, assim estava a levar com pelo menos algum vento e talvez mesmo algum calor (não que o condensador chegue a aquecer muito o ambiente em dias de temperatura normal), o que geralmente afasta os insectos da varanda. Estava a experimentar uma marca nova de cat grass, e cresci inúmeros vasos durante toda a primavera sem ter qualquer problema, mas com outra marca.
> Será que tem a ver com a estação do ano? Será que o substrato já veio contaminado?
> Já comprei um vaso da marca que nunca me deu problemas, mas agora fiquei com medo de começar a cultivá-lo...


Eu que trabalho numa zona de campo tenho notado que este tipo de mosca aparece imensas vezes! Não podemos ter uma janela aberta, nem nada, porque vêm aos bandos! Não sei se é o mesmo tipo, nem nunca tinha visto este insecto, mas têm aparecido muito.


----------



## Snifa (4 Set 2015 às 13:20)

Lá está o GFS a mostrar algo já na 2º quinzena de Setembro, com tendência para algumas frentes atravessarem o território:












O ECMWF  também mostra algo:






Ainda muito distante, mas pode ser que as coisas animem um pouco na 2º quinzena. A 1ª quinzena  de Setembro ( a não ser que alguma alteração drástica ocorra entretanto) parece-me  que já estará  mais ou menos definida


----------



## Névoa (4 Set 2015 às 15:20)

vamm disse:


> Eu que trabalho numa zona de campo tenho notado que este tipo de mosca aparece imensas vezes! Não podemos ter uma janela aberta, nem nada, porque vêm aos bandos! Não sei se é o mesmo tipo, nem nunca tinha visto este insecto, mas têm aparecido muito.



Bem, nada como fazer uma nova experiência, assim já preparei outro vasinho, desta vez com a marca que nunca deu problemas.
Eu não consegui identificar o insecto, sei que era muito pequenino, mas não sei dizer se é igual ao da foto. Andei a pesquisar e encontrei algumas páginas que falam em fungus gnats, que seriam uma espécie de mosquito que não morde, e que se multiplica em raízes encharcadas e com bolor. Parece que ataca muito os vasinhos de cat grass. Se for este o insecto, então provavelmente ele atacou as raízes que se formaram após a primeira e segunda regas, que tendem a ser mais generosas, e isso em dois dias. Isto significaria que já não há calor para secar as raízes, e que talvez este outono por se estabelecer já esteja mais fresco que a primavera passada, quando isso não aconteceu. Vai ser preciso, neste caso, muito cuidado para plantar destes vasinhos nos próximos tempos, pois mesmo que os insectos não ataquem, os fungos vão ser um problema.


----------



## james (4 Set 2015 às 23:11)

E preciso chuva , esta tudo verde - amarelado , agosto voltou a chover abaixo da media ( já são demasiados meses a chover  abaixo da media ) .

De qualquer das formas , a primeira quinzena de setembro tem sempre tendencia para ser quente e seca , na segunda e que começa a aparecer alguma animação mais a serio .

Estou confiante que e apenas uma questão de tempo aguardar pela primeira grande " bomba " .

P. S .   os modelos , volta e meia , ameaçam com qualquer coisa ali por volta dos dias 12/ 15 . Analisando o historial , muitas vezes quando o Atlântico esta muito ativo , com furacões a ameaçar os Acores , curiosamente muitas vezes  vem parar ao Continente qualquer coisa a meio do mês curiosamente ( como em 2006 ou em 2010 , por exemplo ) .

E geralmente nestes casos , os modelos só modelam estas situações em cima da hora ( penso que seja talvez por cavarem rápida e inesperadamente ) .


----------



## manelmeteo (7 Set 2015 às 09:52)

Enfim mais uma vez os grandes beneficiados vão ser os do litoral norte, há outras regiões mais necessitadas mas S.Pedro teima em não ajudar.


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Set 2015 às 10:23)

manelmeteo disse:


> Enfim mais uma vez os grandes beneficiados vão ser os do litoral norte, há outras regiões mais necessitadas mas S.Pedro teima em não ajudar.



@manelmeteo o litoral norte será sempre o grande beneficiado, dada a sua orografia de Portugal Continental. 




Esperemos que a nossa região e, principalmente o Alentejo e o Algarve, também beneficiem destas precipitações que surgem nos modelos a médio e longo prazo. Acredito que este outono irá beneficiar todo o continente com o elemento líquido que tanta falta faz.


----------



## Snifa (7 Set 2015 às 10:29)

Dias Miguel disse:


> @manelmeteo o litoral norte será sempre o grande beneficiado, dada a sua orografia de Portugal Continental.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ora nem mais, estamos a falar da zona mais chuvosa do País (com locais que atingem ou ultrapassam os 3000 mm anuais na Serra do Gerês ) e uma das mais chuvosas da Europa. Este ano não tem chovido o que é normal, estamos também em défice..

As médias de precipitação anual  são bem mais elevadas do que noutras regiões de Portugal nomeadamente do Sul.

Estamos a falar de "campeonatos " diferentes .. Claro que a chuva é desejável para todo o Pais, nomeadamente mais a sul, mas nesta próxima situação, e se nada se alterar, será o Norte o maior beneficiado


----------



## manelmeteo (7 Set 2015 às 10:36)

No litoral norte sempre choverá mais do que outras regiões, mas neste momento há zonas do país mais necessitadas onde no ano hidrológico choveu apenas 50 e 25% do normal, basta ir ver o relatório de seca.


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Set 2015 às 10:44)

Snifa disse:


> Ora nem mais, estamos a falar da zona mais chuvosa do País (com locais que atingem ou ultrapassam os 3000 mm anuais na Serra do Gerês ) e uma das mais chuvosas da Europa. Este ano não tem chovido o que é normal, estamos também em défice..



@Snifa, belos dias que passei numa semana de férias em agosto no Gerês, na qual as manhãs acordavam fresquinhas, os dias passavam sem grandes loucuras de temperatura e houve anoiteceres onde a chuva fez acto de presença 
Para quem está habituado a meses a fio com temperaturas de 30ºC e muito, é uma bênção


----------



## james (7 Set 2015 às 11:04)

Não e só a Serra do Geres  que tem valores superiores a 3000 mm anuais , a Serra da Peneda  também tem . E  , na minha opinião , e uma região  mais humida que o próprio Geres , observa - se por la em maior quantidade uma flora mais caraterística de latitudes mais setentrionais , como o vidoeiro , o teixo e prados naturais .


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Set 2015 às 11:12)

james disse:


> Não e só a Serra do Geres  que tem valores superiores a 3000 mm anuais , a Serra da Peneda  também tem . E  , na minha opinião , e uma região  mais humida que o próprio Geres , observa - se por la em maior quantidade uma flora mais caraterística de latitudes mais setentrionais , como o vidoeiro , o teixo e prados naturais .



(Off topic) @james, quando falei em Gerês queria referir-me a toda a área do parque nacional, pois nessas férias percorri tanto a Peneda como o Gerês


----------



## manelmeteo (7 Set 2015 às 12:06)

E o gfs voltou a cortar na precipitação quase toda


----------



## Sunnyrainy (8 Set 2015 às 14:17)

Será um fim-de-semana de alguma chuva! Embora ache que não vá ser um episódio extraordinário... mesmo no litoral norte! O melhor virá depois 


*Offtopic:* Espero que as Feiras Novas de Ponte de Lima não sejam afetadas! Pelo menos espero que não chova na noite de 12/13!  (Os modelos para já são simpáticos...)
O ditado diz que quando chove nas Festas da Sra da Agonia em Viana (o que aconteceu), não chove nas Feiras Novas...
Só pena é que já nada seja como era antigamente!


----------



## 1337 (8 Set 2015 às 14:39)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Será um fim-de-semana de alguma chuva! Embora ache que não vá ser um episódio extraordinário... mesmo no litoral norte! O melhor virá depois
> 
> 
> *Offtopic:* Espero que as Feiras Novas de Ponte de Lima não sejam afetadas! Pelo menos espero que não chova na noite de 12/13!  (Os modelos para já são simpáticos...)
> ...


Pois, não sei não, há alguma probabilidade que chova na noite de Sábado para Domingo, não te parece? Com chuva ou sem chuva estou lá na noite, já apanhei muitas chuvadas nas noites das Feiras Novas


----------



## Sunnyrainy (8 Set 2015 às 14:46)

1337 disse:


> Pois, não sei não, há alguma probabilidade que chova na noite de Sábado para Domingo, não te parece? Com chuva ou sem chuva estou lá na noite, já apanhei muitas chuvadas nas noites das Feiras Novas



Probabilidade há... embora me parece ser mais elevada na madrugada e manhã de Sábado!
Eu tenho memória de uma noite de Sábado de Feiras Novas aqui há uns anos em que apanhei uma valente carga de água... acho que foram as de 2012!  Na feira a malta das tendas estava sempre a despejar daquelas bombas (água que se acumula nas ditas tendas), entre as quais eu fui um dos contemplados com um valente banho!


----------



## 1337 (8 Set 2015 às 15:01)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Probabilidade há... embora me parece ser mais elevada na madrugada e manhã de Sábado!
> Eu tenho memória de uma noite de Sábado de Feiras Novas aqui há uns anos em que apanhei uma valente carga de água... acho que foram as de 2012!  Na feira a malta das tendas estava sempre a despejar daquelas bombas (água que se acumula nas ditas tendas), entre as quais eu fui um dos contemplados com um valente banho!


Não precisas de ir muito longe, o ano passado na madrugada de domingo um aguaceiro forte despejou 15 mm numa hora, ficamos todos encharcados, mas a festa continuou há mesma . E sim madrugada de Sábado para Domingo é quando o pessoal mais sai, ainda para mais este ano vem o Kura meter música, Há possibilidade diria de 50% de chuva.


----------



## Névoa (8 Set 2015 às 21:21)

Névoa disse:


> Bem, nada como fazer uma nova experiência, assim já preparei outro vasinho, desta vez com a marca que nunca deu problemas.
> Eu não consegui identificar o insecto, sei que era muito pequenino, mas não sei dizer se é igual ao da foto. Andei a pesquisar e encontrei algumas páginas que falam em fungus gnats, que seriam uma espécie de mosquito que não morde, e que se multiplica em raízes encharcadas e com bolor. Parece que ataca muito os vasinhos de cat grass. Se for este o insecto, então provavelmente ele atacou as raízes que se formaram após a primeira e segunda regas, que tendem a ser mais generosas, e isso em dois dias. Isto significaria que já não há calor para secar as raízes, e que talvez este outono por se estabelecer já esteja mais fresco que a primavera passada, quando isso não aconteceu. Vai ser preciso, neste caso, muito cuidado para plantar destes vasinhos nos próximos tempos, pois mesmo que os insectos não ataquem, os fungos vão ser um problema.



Update: apesar de ter regado bem menos, acabou por acontecer o mesmo com o novo vasinho. A infestação não foi tão estrondosa desta vez, mas vai tudo para o lixo de novo.
Parece-me que a resposta ao problema tem a ver com a mudança de estação, que embora ainda seja pouco perceptível para nós, assim não é para a Natureza.


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Set 2015 às 02:46)

Para quem tem saudades de trovoada, vejam este vídeo que também explica algumas coisas interessantes


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Set 2015 às 07:26)

De facto ja vinham umas trovoadas


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Set 2015 às 15:42)

Bem fui agora ver o WindGuru e até fiquei abismado quando vi que para a proxima quinta-feira, dia 17, a previsão de 23.5mm. 
Deve ficar só mesmo pela iusão, visto que ainda falta mais de 1 semana. 
É uma pena pois se se concretizasse seria uma óptima ajuda na luta contra a seca, e nas muitas árvores que poderão nao aguentar muito mais tempo com a falta de água.


----------



## Microburst (11 Set 2015 às 18:04)

Tentando traçar um paralelo com certo humor, e obviamente com o maior respeito por todos quantos frequentam o fórum, mas ainda hoje me recordei das eleições legislativas de 1 de Outubro de 1995 - há 20 anos portanto -, e que depuseram o então Primeiro-Ministro Cavaco Silva. Encontrávamo-nos nessa altura também numa situação complicada de seca em todo o território continental, e após as eleições, e subsequente mudança de cor política do Governo, a chuva chegou finalmente e em quantidades consideráveis se bem me recordo. 

Como escrevi antes, estou apenas a traçar um paralelo com esta situação de 2015, com uma dose de humor à mistura e sem querer ferir quaisquer susceptibilidades, e muito menos querendo sequer entrar na arena política. Espero que não tenham levado a mal.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (12 Set 2015 às 11:51)

O ECM está excelente já o GFS tá péssimo


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (12 Set 2015 às 18:02)

O GFS continua péssimo 3mm para aqui


----------



## Andredomino (12 Set 2015 às 18:08)

Alguem me explica que tipo de nuvem é  esta e o porque de estar com este formato? Agradecido


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Set 2015 às 18:11)

Andredomino disse:


> Alguem me explica que tipo de nuvem é  esta e o porque de estar com este formato? Agradecido



Bem-vindo ao fórum! 

Em relação ao post, falta a foto


----------



## Andredomino (12 Set 2015 às 19:01)




----------



## StormRic (12 Set 2015 às 19:14)

Andredomino disse:


> Alguem me explica que tipo de nuvem é  esta e o porque de estar com este formato? Agradecido



 Bem vindo e boa foto, bem observado!
São nuvens baixas, estratos, normalmente responsáveis pelas situações de nevoeiro. São muito sensíveis à turbulência dos níveis baixos causada pela interacção dos ventos, em geral fracos, com a topografia do terreno, construção urbana, etc.
Também podem estar um pouco mais altas, no nível médio inferior, e serem altostratus com formas desta vez produzidas pela propagação da turbulência e topografia aos níveis mais acima. Precisava de se ver a situação em relação ao horizonte para se avaliar melhor a sua altitude.


----------



## Andredomino (12 Set 2015 às 19:32)

StormRic disse:


> Bem vindo e boa foto, bem observado!
> São nuvens baixas, estratos, normalmente responsáveis pelas situações de nevoeiro. São muito sensíveis à turbulência dos níveis baixos causada pela interacção dos ventos, em geral fracos, com a topografia do terreno, construção urbana, etc.
> Também podem estar um pouco mais altas, no nível médio inferior, e serem altostratus com formas desta vez produzidas pela propagação da turbulência e topografia aos níveis mais acima. Precisava de se ver a situação em relação ao horizonte para se avaliar melhor a sua altitude.


Boas, elas estavam mais ou menos 2/3 km de altitude


----------



## manelmeteo (12 Set 2015 às 19:43)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> O GFS continua péssimo 3mm para aqui


Não te iludas no sul pouco vai chover, a chuva vai toda pró norte


----------



## squidward (12 Set 2015 às 19:45)

Só para dizer que já não oiço um trovão que seja desde Abril.
Vai me valendo os vídeos do YouTube se não, já nem me lembrava como era o ribombar dos trovões. Saudades...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (12 Set 2015 às 20:03)

O ECM já está a ir atrás do GFS e começou a corta na chuva para o sul


----------



## manelmeteo (12 Set 2015 às 20:24)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> O ECM já está a ir atrás do GFS e começou a corta na chuva para o sul


O normal portanto, eu disse que aos poucos a chuva para o sul ia desaparecendo e assim foi, eu também tenho uma casa aí para o baixo Alentejo e vejo que os terrenos estão sequíssimos, eu costumo dizer que os modelos são como os políticos é só cortes.


----------



## StormRic (12 Set 2015 às 21:01)

Andredomino disse:


> Boas, elas estavam mais ou menos 2/3 km de altitude



Então é a segunda hipótese que indiquei, talvez. Mesmo assim ainda podem considerar-se estratos e não altostratus.


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Set 2015 às 22:47)

StormRic disse:


> Então é a segunda hipótese que indiquei, talvez. Mesmo assim ainda podem considerar-se estratos e não altostratus.


Também as vi e pareceram-me alto-estratos, embora numa situação de certa indefinição. Talvez numa camada intermédia entre nuvens baixas e médias. Seriam _undulatus_?
Estava bonito o panorama, mas havia pouca luz aqui na zona e não fui a tempo de fazer uma fotografia decente.


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2015 às 01:09)

Aristocrata disse:


> Seriam _undulatus_?



O _undulatus_ é um efeito que aparece na base de uma camada consistente, espessa, neste caso a camada é ténue. Estes filamentos talvez sejam a assinatura da mesma turbulência que está presente também no caso dos _undulatus_, só que aqui apenas há estes farrapos de estratos, ou altostratus.


----------



## Andredomino (13 Set 2015 às 16:33)

Eu estou no Norte por isso ainda vou apanhar com o temporal. Alguem me sabe dizer quais sao as previsoes para terca a noite? Vi num site 127mm de chuva e muita trovoada e chuva forte...será?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (13 Set 2015 às 17:11)

A previsão de uma tarde de céu muito nublado e possibilidade de chuva fraca foi um fiasco, neste momento céu limpo.
Quarta-feira esperamos outro fiasco.... já não há paciência


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Set 2015 às 17:30)

Andredomino disse:


> Eu estou no Norte por isso ainda vou apanhar com o temporal. Alguem me sabe dizer quais sao as previsoes para terca a noite? Vi num site 127mm de chuva e muita trovoada e chuva forte...será?



Trovoada se houver só na quarta-feira no pós-frontal. Durante a passagem da frente deverá haver apenas chuva e vento, ambos com bastante força.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Set 2015 às 12:49)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> A previsão de uma tarde de céu muito nublado e possibilidade de chuva fraca foi um fiasco, neste momento céu limpo.
> Quarta-feira esperamos outro fiasco....* já não há paciência*





Davidmpb disse:


> (...) até ao fim do mês, isto ainda pode mudar, mas as perspectivas para o sul não são das melhores.





O que é perfeitamente normal acontecer no sul do continente. Estamos em pleno verão e normalmente as primeiras chuvas só acontecem já dentro do outono; portanto, estamos perfeitamente normal quando ao clima, para o verão, no sul do continente.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (14 Set 2015 às 13:33)

Recordo que há precisamente um ano atrás estávamos com períodos de muita instabilidade e o Outono começa já para a semana!


----------



## MSantos (14 Set 2015 às 13:59)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> A previsão de uma tarde de céu muito nublado e possibilidade de chuva fraca foi um fiasco, neste momento céu limpo.
> Quarta-feira esperamos outro fiasco.... já não há paciência



Só será fiasco se estivesses à espera de 30mm e caíssem 3mm, neste caso não é um fiasco, é um não evento! Mas como diz o Gerofil ainda estamos no Verão é preciso calma!


----------



## Garcia (14 Set 2015 às 14:29)

uma curiosidade..
o ano passado, aqui na minha Freguesia, organizamos a 1ª edição do Festival da Água nos dias 19/20/21 Set... Passou todo o fim-de-semana sem chuva e no dia 22 ou 23, houve aqui aquele "diluvio" como não há memória aqui na zona da Lourinhã..
este ano a segunda edição do Festival da Água, foi antecipado para este último fim-de-semana que passou e amanhã será a vez da zona Norte estar sujeita a condições de chuva extrema.. 
estou a ver que o nosso Festival da Água, atrai a chuva..


----------



## StormyAlentejo (14 Set 2015 às 14:31)

Então venham cá para o Alentejo que logo vêem a "calma" (aka calor) do verão que já aborrece. Foi como disse anteriormente, no ano passado precisamente por esta altura, havia trovoadas quase todos os dias e este ano "nem umas cascas"!


----------



## miguel (14 Set 2015 às 15:05)

jotajota disse:


> Então venham cá para o Alentejo que logo vêem a "calma" (aka calor) do verão que já aborrece. Foi como disse anteriormente, no ano passado precisamente por esta altura, havia trovoadas quase todos os dias e este ano "nem umas cascas"!



 O ano passado foi um Setembro como já não se via a muito!! Não acontecem com muita frequência! Este ano vai ser muito fraco este Setembro no Sul.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Set 2015 às 15:30)

Gerofil disse:


> O que é perfeitamente normal acontecer no sul do continente. Estamos em pleno verão e normalmente as primeiras chuvas só acontecem já dentro do outono; portanto, estamos perfeitamente normal quando ao clima, para o verão, no sul do continente.


Normal o quê? não chover em setembro? só se for para ti, pelo menos na minha região* é mais do que normal começar a chover em Setembro* e recordo-me que por exemplo nos 2 últimos anos  Setembro foi bastante chuvoso, o ano passado acumulei quase 150mm de chuva.
Ah e o ano passado por esta altura estava com chuva e trovoada, não esta seca de tempo que já aborrece, e ultimamente quando chove ou são chuviscos ou chuva fraca no máximo


----------



## james (14 Set 2015 às 15:47)

Por falar em alarmismos , ver o alerta da ANPC emitido a pouco . " AGRAVAMENTO  EXCECIONAL " do estado do tempo no Norte do pais , com possibilidade de inundações e quedas de arvores . Também alguma probabilidade de " fenômenos extremos de vento " , com rajadas muito fortes ( já se fala em rajadas de 130 km / h ) .


----------



## David sf (14 Set 2015 às 15:55)

james disse:


> Por falar em alarmismos , ver o alerta da ANPC emitido a pouco . " AGRAVAMENTO  EXCECIONAL " do estado do tempo no Norte do pais , com possibilidade de inundações e quedas de arvores . Também alguma probabilidade de " fenômenos extremos de vento " , com rajadas muito fortes ( já se fala em rajadas de 130 km / h ) .



Totalmente de acordo e ajustado. Alerta amarelo para inundações e eventuais quedas de árvores. Mais interessante do comunicado da ANPC é a recomendação para um especial cuidado em "zonas de acumulação de neve". É o que dá copiar os anteriores comunicados.


----------



## Dias Miguel (14 Set 2015 às 15:56)

james disse:


> " AGRAVAMENTO  EXCECIONAL "  .



@james, foi exactamente a expressão que os jornalistas usaram para a notícia da Lusa...
http://24.sapo.pt/article/lusa-sapo...vamento-excecional--do-tempo-no-norte-do-pais


----------



## Dias Miguel (14 Set 2015 às 15:58)

David sf disse:


> Mais interessante do comunicado da ANPC é a recomendação para um especial cuidado em "zonas de acumulação de neve". É o que dá copiar os anteriores comunicados.


"Muito trabalho" dá nisso: Ctrl+V e toca a sair comunicado...


----------



## Natur Algarve (14 Set 2015 às 17:42)

Segundo o IPMA para a capital de distrito (Faro) a média do mês de Setembro é de cerca de 12.5 mm na normal de (71-00) e de 24.5 mm aproximadamente na normal de 81-2010, sendo que este aumento a duplicar foi resultado de 2 anos em que choveu cerca de 100 mm aqui no Algarve.
Eu diria que em Faro provavelmente 90% dos anos em Setembro pouco ou nada chove ...
Faro este ano até ao momento apenas regista cerca de 83 mm de precipitação acumulado e o mês de Setembro pouco ou nada terá este ano, sendo para chegar á media teria que chover para cima de 400 mm em 3 meses algo que apenas aconteceu em cerca de 4 ou 5 anos.
Mesmo em Lisboa a normal para Setembro entre (71-00) é de apenas cerca de 24 mm, pelo que também em Lisboa este é um mês seco ...
Portanto tal como disse o Gerofil este mês é ainda um mês seco e normalmente quando começa a chover é mesmo no final do mês ou então em meados de Outubro. 
Mesmo a 1ª metade de Outubro ainda é normalmente algo seca e quente ... 

PS: Creio que faz amanhã 5 meses que não cai mais do que 1 mm diário por aqui ....


----------



## Gerofil (15 Set 2015 às 02:09)

David sf disse:


> Mais interessante do comunicado da ANPC é a recomendação para um especial cuidado em "zonas de acumulação de neve". É o que dá copiar os anteriores comunicados.



Jogada pelo seguro... possibilidade da cota de neve descer para valores inferiores a 2000 metros de altitude na noite de Quarta para Quinta-feira; temperatura deverá rondar entre os 2 e os 4 ºC na Torre. O *meteoexploration* aponta para queda de neve:

Pronóstico de tiempo en montaña para Serra da Estrela


----------



## blade (16 Set 2015 às 19:38)

Há muitas coisas que ainda não consegui perceber, este ano na televisão as pessoas falam de estar a ser um verão com muito calor que as vinhas no norte estão muito boas por causa de estarem sempre 30-35ºc segundo eles, mas este verão foi muito sol e pouco calor o que teve sempre acima dos 30 foi o vento no litoral  Depois toda a gente se lembrou na seca neste início de Setembro quando já está praticamente a chegar a altura das chuvas e qualquer medida contra a seca vai por água a baixo.
 Agora o que também vai por água abaixo é as teorias de que quando o verão é ventoso e com poucas ondas de calor como em 2011 e 2014 e outros depois vem um setembro e outubro quentes, para já o Setembro é o mais fresco desde 2002.


----------



## MeteoAlgarve (17 Set 2015 às 10:48)

E faz por aqui 5 Meses que nao se regista mais do que 1 mm diario. Sera que vamos chegar por estas bandas ao 6 meses. Veremos porque por aqui por esta altura ainda costuma ser verao  .. e as chuvas chegaren essencialmente a meio de Outubro. Estou curioso para ver que tipo de Inverno sera este, este ano ...


----------



## AnDré (17 Set 2015 às 12:15)

blade disse:


> Há muitas coisas que ainda não consegui perceber, este ano na televisão as pessoas falam de estar a ser um verão com muito calor que as vinhas no norte estão muito boas por causa de estarem sempre 30-35ºc segundo eles, mas este verão foi muito sol e pouco calor o que teve sempre acima dos 30 foi o vento no litoral  Depois toda a gente se lembrou na seca neste início de Setembro quando já está praticamente a chegar a altura das chuvas e qualquer medida contra a seca vai por água a baixo.
> Agora o que também vai por água abaixo é as teorias de que quando o verão é ventoso e com poucas ondas de calor como em 2011 e 2014 e outros depois vem um setembro e outubro quentes, para já o Setembro é o mais fresco desde 2002.



Blade, a nortada resume-se ao litoral oeste. Apesar do país ser pequeno, há muito mais Portugal para lá do litoral e das grandes cidades.
Também podes pensar que o facto do interior estar quente acelera a nortada no litoral.

Média das EMAs em Portugal Continental ao longo do verão (1Jun-31Ago)






Mais em: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/publicacoes/boletins.jsp?cmbDep=cli&cmbTema=pcl&idDep=cli&idTema=pcl&curAno=-1


----------



## rozzo (17 Set 2015 às 13:21)

Bom, bastante estranho esse resumo do IPMA...
Para além do "degrau" ao mudar de mês, resultante de considerarem fixa a média para cada mês, quando era facilmente resolvido usando uma média móvel, deve haver algum erro mais grave.. É que se existe um "degrau" na passagem de Junho para Julho, também o deveria haver na de Julho para Agosto... E não há, ou seja, estão a considerar exatamente as mesmas médias para Julho e Agosto. Esperemos que seja apenas erro nessa figura nas linhas das médias, e não extensível aos restantes cálculos apresentados desses 2 meses..


----------



## AnDré (17 Set 2015 às 14:08)

rozzo disse:


> Bom, bastante estranho esse resumo do IPMA...
> Para além do "degrau" ao mudar de mês, resultante de considerarem fixa a média para cada mês, quando era facilmente resolvido usando uma média móvel, deve haver algum erro mais grave.. É que se existe um "degrau" na passagem de Junho para Julho, também o deveria haver na de Julho para Agosto... E não há, ou seja, estão a considerar exatamente as mesmas médias para Julho e Agosto. Esperemos que seja apenas erro nessa figura nas linhas das médias, e não extensível aos restantes cálculos apresentados desses 2 meses..



Se reparares minuciosamente, nota-se um mínimo aumento das máximos e uma mínima descida nas mínimas.
Isto porque, para o número de estações consideradas, a média das máximas em Julho e Agosto é 28,72 e 28,8ºC e a médias das mínimas é 15,62 e 15,0ºC.


----------



## rozzo (17 Set 2015 às 15:01)

AnDré disse:


> Se reparares minuciosamente, nota-se um mínimo aumento das máximos e uma mínima descida nas mínimas.
> Isto porque, para o número de estações consideradas, a média das máximas em Julho e Agosto é 28,72 e 28,8ºC e a médias das mínimas é 15,62 e 15,0ºC.



Se assim for, my bad, e ainda bem, sinal que está tudo direito!

Ainda assim faz-me um pouco de confusão não recorrer a algo tão simples como médias móveis para uma representação dessas, em vez daqueles degraus, mas isso é outra história.


----------



## manelmeteo (17 Set 2015 às 15:17)

Quero pedir desculpa a todos pelos termos menos apropriados que usei ontem no " seguimento sul", não foi minha intenção ofender ninguém, todos têm os seus dias maus, mas eu não fui correto.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Set 2015 às 10:12)

Davidmpb disse:


> Normal o quê? não chover em setembro? só se for para ti, pelo menos na minha região* é mais do que normal começar a chover em Setembro* e recordo-me que por exemplo nos 2 últimos anos  Setembro foi bastante chuvoso, o ano passado acumulei quase 150mm de chuva.
> Ah e o ano passado por esta altura estava com chuva e trovoada, não esta seca de tempo que já aborrece, e ultimamente quando chove ou são chuviscos ou chuva fraca no máximo



Mea culpa minha... de facto, ao contrário do que escrevi antes, o mês de Setembro tem sido este ano anormal nas regiões do sul. Nos últimos anos tem sido muito propício à ocorrência de elevada instabilidade e, às vezes; à ocorrência de fenómenos de precipitação extremos, designadamente no Algarve.


----------



## miguel (20 Set 2015 às 14:43)

Gerofil disse:


> Setembro já nos habituou a tempo convectivo. Teremos alguma surpresa até ao final da tarde de hoje?



Habituou mas não é este ano com certeza...foi um Setembro totalmente para esquecer em termos convectivos...


----------



## squidward (20 Set 2015 às 22:43)

miguel disse:


> Habituou mas não é este ano com certeza...foi um Setembro totalmente para esquecer em termos convectivos...


Diria  até  que no espaço de 1 ano o mês de Setembro foi do 80 (2014) ao 8 (2015).


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Set 2015 às 22:56)

miguel disse:


> Habituou mas não é este ano com certeza...foi um Setembro totalmente para esquecer em termos convectivos...


Off-topic: Eu até diria que foi um ano para esquecer em termos convectivos. Lembro-me de haver trovoadas em Janeiro, Junho, Maio e em Setembro, no ano passado. E neste ano, só foi em Abril e foi fraquíssimo! Pelo menos por aqui...


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Set 2015 às 23:53)

squidward disse:


> Diria  até  que no espaço de 1 ano o mês de Setembro foi do 80 (2014) ao 8 (2015).



Também dificilmente se repetirá tão cedo o que aconteceu no ano passado, em que tivemos uma depressão estacionada a oeste do continente durante quase o mês todo. Este ano ainda há esperança para qualquer coisa no fim do mês.



Tiagolco disse:


> Off-topic: Eu até diria que foi um ano para esquecer em termos convectivos. Lembro-me de haver trovoadas em Janeiro, Junho, Maio e em Setembro, no ano passado. E neste ano, só foi em Abril e foi fraquíssimo! Pelo menos por aqui...



Sim, foi fraco, tirando um dia ou outro em Abril e Junho, pelo menos nesta zona, mas também  neste nosso canto o mais natural é vermos uma/duas boas trovoadas por ano, ou nem isso. Só que depois há excepções como a de 2011, ano épico em termos convectivos, até me custa a memorizar todas as trovoadas que vi, e foi um pouco por todo o continente. Estou sempre à espera que venha um igual.


----------



## james (21 Set 2015 às 00:05)

Este ano e muito fraco em termos de
Trovoadas .


----------



## miguel (21 Set 2015 às 13:23)

Já vi as coisas melhores nos modelos... péssimas as ultimas saídas


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Set 2015 às 14:19)

Tiagolco disse:


> Off-topic: Eu até diria que foi um ano para esquecer em termos convectivos. Lembro-me de haver trovoadas em Janeiro, Junho, Maio e em Setembro, no ano passado. E neste ano, só foi em Abril e foi fraquíssimo! Pelo menos por aqui...


Fraquissimo não chega! Não vi um único relâmpago este ano, coisa muito rara!


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Set 2015 às 14:24)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Fraquissimo não chega! Não vi um único relâmpago este ano, coisa muito rara!


É que é só Lisboa que não leva com nada!! Todos os outros distritos levaram com trovoada, a sério, menos aqui...
Tem que haver algum factor que impeça a formação destas.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (21 Set 2015 às 14:47)

Tiagolco disse:


> É que é só Lisboa que não leva com nada!! Todos os outros distritos levaram com trovoada, a sério, menos aqui...
> Tem que haver algum factor que impeça a formação destas.



Que me recorde em Lisboa já houve trovoada este ano...
Na minha zona (não em Lisboa porque só tou cá para trabalhar durante a semana) no Alentejo, passam todas ao lado. É impressionante quando raramente surgem trovoadas são sempre na mesma linha e nos mesmos locais, e quando passa algo perto é sempre uma ponta. Só nos resta ver as trovoadas a passar por Espanha ou para lá de Beja.
Dizem os antigos que o granito existente nas terras desta zona afastam as trovoadas...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (21 Set 2015 às 15:52)

jotajota disse:


> Foi o que disse mais acima... Está previsto alguma instabilidade mais para o final da semana.


já não tenho esperança que a instabilidade do fim-de-semana venha a ocorrer... estamos condenados à seca


----------



## StormyAlentejo (21 Set 2015 às 15:58)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> já não tenho esperança que a instabilidade do fim-de-semana venha a ocorrer... estamos condenados à seca


Vamos ver... Eu tenho sempre esperança nas previsões. Desde que apareçam algumas nuvens já fico contente, sempre dá para tirar algumas fotos e fazer uns time-lapse! 
Mas eu e mais uns amigos "caçadores de tempestades" já tamos a ficar fartos de não caçar nada este ano. No ano passado em Setembro durante uma trovoada tivemos uma situação digna de ter sido filmada! Uma cena mesmo à América! Este ano, nem umas cascas...


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Set 2015 às 17:06)

jotajota disse:


> Que me recorde em Lisboa já houve trovoada este ano...
> Na minha zona (não em Lisboa porque só tou cá para trabalhar durante a semana) no Alentejo, passam todas ao lado. É impressionante quando raramente surgem trovoadas são sempre na mesma linha e nos mesmos locais, e quando passa algo perto é sempre uma ponta. Só nos resta ver as trovoadas a passar por Espanha ou para lá de Beja.
> Dizem os antigos que o granito existente nas terras desta zona afastam as trovoadas...


Houve em Abril mas foi fraquíssimo!! Como já disse, no ano passado houve em janeiro, maio, junho e setembro ( são os que me lembro) 
Em comparação com o ano passado, este ano está super monótono e não percebo porquê...
Talvez seja a brisa marítima que não favorece a sua formação...
O que mais me irrita é que as células passam por todo o país e quando chegam a lisboa dissipam-se...
Teremos mais sorte, com certeza


----------



## Thomar (21 Set 2015 às 17:20)

Tiagolco disse:


> Houve em Abril mas foi fraquíssimo!! Como já disse, no ano passado houve em janeiro, maio, junho e setembro ( são os que me lembro)
> Em comparação com o ano passado, este ano está super monótono e não percebo porquê...
> Talvez seja a brisa marítima que não favorece a sua formação...
> O que mais me irrita é que as células passam por todo o país e quando chegam a lisboa dissipam-se...
> Teremos mais sorte, com certeza


A percepção que eu tenho (portanto é falível) é de que trovoadas em Lisboa e arredores são mais comuns em situações de entradas de SW e pós-frontais, 
logo os meses de verão parecem-me ser os menos propícios à ocorrência de trovoadas em Lisboa. 
Nota ainda que vivi 12 anos em Lisboa (entre 2000 e 2012 no meio da cidade) e a ideia que tenho é que de novembro a maio ocorrem com mais facilidade. 
Nota também, para definirmos Lisboa, estou a falar da cidade, não da zona que compreende Lisboa até Sintra.


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Set 2015 às 17:30)

Na minha opinião as trovoadas em Lisboa e no litoral oeste são mais frequentes no outono/ inverno, por exemplo sobre o mar nas madrugadas de inverno, quando as águas estão relativamente quentes e são mais frequentes na primavera/ verão no interior.
Eu que vivo no interior sei bem disso, porque muito raramente há por aqui trovoadas de Novembro a Fevereiro, portanto se elas não ocorrerem agora neste final de Setembro e Outubro dificilmente também vou ver uma


----------



## rozzo (21 Set 2015 às 17:31)

Acho que esta imagem diz tudo em relação a esse assunto...
Não há como fugir da natureza "pouco eléctrica" do clima da nossa região, em comparação com a maior parte da Europa.
Há uns anos melhorzitos, com alguma persistência de padrões favoráveis, mas a maior parte dos anos são fracos, no litoral então nem se fala...Na verdade, tirando o interior Nordeste do país onde trovoadas nos meses frios são menos frequentes, até temos uma distribuição razoável ao longo do ano.
Há que ter isso em conta ao comparar com outras regiões, onde as trovoadas são mais restringidas a meses quentes. Ora assim sendo, ainda são mais avassaladoras as diferenças nas densidades anuais de raios, mostrando a brutalidade de trovoadas que há concentradas nesses eventos de Verão, chegando para superar por larga margem as nossas trovoadas mais distribuidas por todo o ano...

Mas vá, nem tudo é mau, há regiões bem piores que a nossa ainda assim, basta olhar para latitudes mais altas da Europa.
E mesmo no litoral (e apesar de fracas) temos trovoadas relativamente frequentes nos meses mais frios, e em alguns anos simpáticos algumas boas trovoadas de Verão. 
Aliás, há regiões mesmo de baixas latitudes, que contra o senso-comum da maior parte das pessoas, até têm muito menos trovoadas que nós. Por exemplo no litoral do Nordeste do Brasil trovoadas são quase uma raridade.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Set 2015 às 17:34)

Thomar disse:


> A percepção que eu tenho (portanto é falível) é de que trovoadas em Lisboa e arredores são mais comuns em situações de entradas de SW e pós-frontais,
> logo os meses de verão parecem-me ser os menos propícios à ocorrência de trovoadas em Lisboa.
> Nota ainda que vivi 12 anos em Lisboa (entre 2000 e 2012 no meio da cidade) e a ideia que tenho é que de novembro a maio ocorrem com mais facilidade.
> Nota também, para definirmos Lisboa, estou a falar da cidade, não da zona que compreende Lisboa até Sintra.


Concordo! No ano passado foi assim.  Apareceram células com deslocamento Sul - Norte, que nasciam a sudoeste do cabo de são vicente, e que traziam umas belas trovoadas para o litoral. E acho que o inverno extremamente seco influenciou a falta de trovoada.
Eu vivo um bocado mais a oeste de lisboa (cidade) e posso dizer que o litoral oeste do distrito tem estado muito mau em relação à convecção...
Houve uma vez, neste ano, em que passou uma célula em Lisboa e não choveu nem um milímetro por aqui...
Mas pronto, melhores dias virão


----------



## james (21 Set 2015 às 18:25)

No ano passado  , na minha região , setembro e outubro foram memoráveis  . Foram 2 meses com trovoadas quase constantes , cheguei a ter dias com forte trovoada de noite e ao fim da tarde .

E 2013 também não foi mau , nada que se compare com 2014 .

A ideia que eu tenho e que a distribuição de trovoadas e muito irregular , anos quase sem trovoadas e outros com muita .


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Set 2015 às 18:30)

james disse:


> No ano passado  , na minha região , setembro e outubro foram memoráveis  . Foram 2 meses com trovoadas quase constantes , cheguei a ter dias com forte trovoada de noite e ao fim da tarde .
> 
> E 2013 também não foi mau , nada que se compare com 2014 .
> 
> A ideia que eu tenho e que a distribuição de trovoadas e muito irregular , anos quase sem trovoadas e outros com muita .


E normalmente é só o alentejo e o interior norte que levam com trovoada...
2014 foi o melhor ano, que me lembre...


----------



## squidward (21 Set 2015 às 20:36)

Que me lembre os melhores anos de trovoada foram 1996, 1997, 2000, 2001, 2006, 2007 e 2011.


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Set 2015 às 20:57)

squidward disse:


> Que me lembre os melhores anos de trovoada foram 1996, 1997, 2000, 2001, 2006, 2007 e 2011.


Concordo, mais recentemente o melhor ano de trovoadas foi em 2011 principalmente em Abril e Maio houve bastantes


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Set 2015 às 20:59)

squidward disse:


> Que me lembre os melhores anos de trovoada foram 1996, 1997, 2000, 2001, 2006, 2007 e 2011.


E 2014? Aqui foi incrível!!! Choveu tanto granizo em Janeiro que pensava que estava a alucinar


----------



## squidward (21 Set 2015 às 21:05)

Tiagolco disse:


> E 2014? Aqui foi incrível!!! Choveu tanto granizo em Janeiro que pensava que estava a alucinar



Sim é verdade, mas 2014 salvou-se apenas pelo mês de Setembro e pelo dia 17 de Janeiro...de resto também foi fraquinho.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Set 2015 às 21:43)

squidward disse:


> Sim é verdade, mas 2014 salvou-se apenas pelo mês de Setembro e pelo dia 17 de Janeiro...de resto também foi fraquinho.


Pois...aqui também em maio e junho houve convecção. E também não me lembro de 2013 mas pronto espero que outubro se esmere


----------



## joralentejano (21 Set 2015 às 21:46)

Tiagolco disse:


> Pois...aqui também em maio e junho houve convecção. E também não me lembro de 2013 mas pronto espero que outubro se esmere


a instabilidade prevista para este fim de semana pode ser um sinal de mudança... esta semana é o são Mateus e aqui na zona costuma-se dizer "Águas verdadeiras pelo são Mateus as primeiras"


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Set 2015 às 22:01)

joralentejano disse:


> a instabilidade prevista para este fim de semana pode ser um sinal de mudança... esta semana é o são Mateus e aqui na zona costuma-se dizer "Águas verdadeiras pelo são Mateus as primeiras"


Vamos lá ver se a maldição se quebra eheh


----------



## joralentejano (21 Set 2015 às 22:06)

Tiagolco disse:


> Vamos lá ver se a maldição se quebra eheh


 esperemos que sim


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Set 2015 às 22:12)

joralentejano disse:


> esperemos que sim


Bem vindo ao fórum já agora


----------



## joralentejano (21 Set 2015 às 22:13)

Tiagolco disse:


> Bem vindo ao fórum já agora


Obrigado


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Set 2015 às 01:55)

Já que se andou a falar de anos que tiveram mais convecção que outros, deixo aqui uma montagem que fiz em que basicamente juntei todos os dias de descargas deste ano. Feito através do arquivo de descargas do MeteoGalicia.

Neste ano é notável a seca de trovoadas no Litoral Norte. É pena não apanhar o resto do continente, mas no Litoral Centro e zona Sul a situação deve ser semelhante. Já no Interior Norte e mesmo a zona do Gerês a história é outra. A Galiza também foi bem contemplada. Porém, ainda falta o Outono e Inverno, que por vezes trazem bastante actividade por aqui, caso contrário é um ano mesmo muito fraco para o litoral.








Também tinha que fazer para 2011 obviamente, o melhor ano de trovoadas que me recordo nesta zona, e mesmo o pessoal do Centro e Sul deve ter boas memórias deste incrível ano de convecção.







Amanhã vou ver se faço de outros anos. 2014 também deve dar algo interessante.


----------



## Pek (22 Set 2015 às 10:05)

rozzo disse:


> Acho que esta imagem diz tudo em relação a esse assunto...



Esta imagen, que no deja de ser interesante como aproximación a la realidad, no refleja del todo bien la realidad ibérica, fruto probablemente del escaso número de años tratados (apenas 5 (2008-2012) y con anualidades que resultaron extraordinaria y anormalmente escasas en tormentas en determinadas zonas peninsulares y marinas adyacentes (y también a escala ibérica global, como puede comprobarse en la publicación que más adelante facilito)) o de ciertos errores de detección en zonas concretas. Hablando del caso de España y basándonos en el Mapa de densidad de descargas eléctricas 2003-2012 (serie el doble de larga que en el caso anterior) de AEMET se pueden resaltar como errores más destacados (por exceso o por defecto de rayos/km2) en el mapa de Anderson y Klugmann las siguientes zonas:

Por defecto o falta de rayos (descargas nube-tierra):

- Sistema Ibérico Sur
- Archipiélago Balear y Mar adyacente
- Cordillera Cantábrica
- Cordillera Costera Catalana y zona litoral
- Sierra Morena
- Golfo de León

Por exceso de descargas nube-tierra:

- Murcia
- Estrecho de Gibraltar
- Pirineos orientales
- Montes de Toledo

Partiendo del citado Mapa de densidad de descargas eléctricas 2003-2012 de AEMET y sus datos:






Fuente: http://www.aemet.es/es/conocermas/publicaciones/detalles/climatologiadetornados

que como puede verse cuenta con una leyenda muy similar en valores e intervalos a éste de Anderson y Klugmann:






creé hace tiempo el siguiente mapa para establecer una aproximación a la realidad más precisa y ofrecer una mejor comparación:






Un cambio notable, ¿verdad?. Mucho más real éste último, sin duda.

Lamentablemente no tengo un mapa similar al de AEMET para Portugal para poder hacerlo, pero probablemente, a pesar de ser un territorio no demasiado proclive a la actividad tormentosa, la superficie azul (0,65-1 descargas/km2 año) en determinadas zonas algo crecerá.

La infraestimación de la realidad ibérica frente a la de algunos países europeos puede comprobarse perfectamente mediante la comparación de estos dos mapas oficiales:

AEMET:





METEOFRANCE:






Fuente: http://www.meteofrance.fr/documents/10192/21101/impacts-foudre.jpg

Ambos de períodos muy parecidos (2003-2012 y 2000-2009) y de la misma duración (10 años), lo suficientemente amplia como para evitar la aparición de grandes errores como sucedía en el caso de la imagen de Anderson y Klugmann.

En ellos se aprecia perfectamente cómo las zonas más tormentosas de Francia apenas superan las 2 descargas/km2 al año, mientras que en España llegan a las 6. Nótese cómo en el Mar Balear, con zonas que superan las 4 descargas/km2 al año e incluso las 5 junto a la costa de Tarragona, presentaban en el mapa original de Anderson y Klugmann valores inferiores a los franceses (que en cambio se encontraban razonablemente bien representados), circunstancia que ha cambiado con la modificación realizada basada en los datos de AEMET de períodos más largos que evitan los errores provocados por la excesiva influencia de años extraordinaria y anormalmente menos tormentosos en el área catalano-valenciano-balear.


----------



## Pek (22 Set 2015 às 10:49)

En cuanto a Portugal, a lo mejor os resultan interesantes los valores de las provincias españolas fronterizas obtenidas en el trabajo sobre la Climatología de Tormentas en España, de Jorge González Márquez. Período 1997-2006.

DTORM: Número medio anual días de tormenta (días con rayos en un radio de 10 km).
TORMF: Días anuales de tormentas fuertes (Criterios: -Más de 4 descargas en un radio de 2 km. -Más de 40 descargas en un radio de 10km y más de 1 en 2 km.)
RAY/A: Número medio anual de descargas en torno a 10 km.
HMAX: Hora de máxima actividad.
HMIN: Hora de mínima actividad.
MESES: Mes más tormentoso (mayúsculas) y menos tormentoso (minúsculas).

PONTEVEDRA






OURENSE






ZAMORA






SALAMANCA






CÁCERES






BADAJOZ






HUELVA






P.D.: Como máximos peninsulares en este trabajo tenemos:

En cuanto a días de tormenta al año (la gran mayoría de ellos concentrados en los 90 días del verano): Pirineos de Huesca, con hasta 42,4 días de tormenta en la localidad de Sesue (930 m). Destacan también los 836 rayos al año en el Monte Perdido y su entorno y algo más de 5 días de tormenta severa, aunque ambas variables no figuran como líderes a escala ibérica.






En cuanto a días de tomenta severa y número de rayos al año destacan las Sierras del Ibérico Sudoriental en Teruel, con valores de casi 7 días de tormenta severa al año y 937 rayos en la anualidad. También concentrados en su mayoría en los 3 meses de verano






Nótese la diferencia entre rayos caídos, días de tormenta y días de tormenta severa. Pese a que en la vertiente sur de los Pirineos se alcanza un número extraordinario de tormentas al año (concentradas en verano), la provincia de Teruel en su zona limítrofe con Castellón presenta la mayor concentración de rayos y tormentas severas.


----------



## Gerofil (22 Set 2015 às 10:59)

*TROVOADAS EM PORTUGAL CONTINENTAL: Novos estudos de investigação*

- http://raiden-project.ul.pt/

- http://gerotempo.blogspot.pt/2013/12/4601-trovoadas-em-portugal-continental.html

*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (22 Set 2015 às 19:35)

E pronto nestas saída lá se foi a instabilidade quase toda.....


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Set 2015 às 19:49)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> E pronto nestas saída lá se foi a instabilidade quase toda.....


Calma neste tipo de eventos convetivos é muito dificil os modelos preverem estas situações tanto podes ter " sorte" como não ter, para aqui o gfs até aumentou a precipitação, mais em cima do evento é que saberemos se ocorre alguma coisa ou não


----------



## joralentejano (22 Set 2015 às 20:05)

Davidmpb disse:


> Calma neste tipo de eventos convetivos é muito dificil os modelos preverem estas situações tanto podes ter " sorte" como não ter, para aqui o gfs até aumentou a precipitação, mais em cima do evento é que saberemos se ocorre alguma coisa ou não


claro, se chover alguma para aqui, esperemos que seja algo que valha a pena e não só meia duzia de pingas... mas como o gfs anda a insistir nisso á algum tempo, estou a ganhar algumas esperanças


----------



## joralentejano (22 Set 2015 às 23:47)

e nesta saída lá se foi a instabilidade quase toda, de 18mm passou para 2mm...lá se foi a esperança só já acredito quando vir


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (22 Set 2015 às 23:47)

Mais uma saída mais um corte. Começou em 18mm passou para 3mm e já está em 0,4.
Tá tudo visto já.
Mais um evento perdido, mas um fim-de-semana de 30ºC


----------



## joralentejano (23 Set 2015 às 00:05)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Mais uma saída mais um corte. Começou em 18mm passou para 3mm e já está em 0,4.
> Tá tudo visto já.
> Mais um evento perdido, mas um fim-de-semana de 30ºC


 na próxima saída já deve estar estar tudo a 0mm (espero que não mas pelo o andar da carruagem é sempre a diminuir), a única coisa que não cortam é mesmo o calor, se assim for setembro já está apresentado, só espero que em outubro isto mude senão estamos tramados


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Set 2015 às 00:23)

joralentejano disse:


> na próxima saída já deve estar estar tudo a 0mm (espero que não mas pelo o andar da carruagem é sempre a diminuir), a única coisa que não cortam é mesmo o calor, se assim for setembro já está apresentado, só espero que em outubro isto mude senão estamos tramados


Também já perdi a esperança...
A metade sul do continente vai continuar em seca mais umas boas semaninhas


----------



## joralentejano (23 Set 2015 às 00:36)

Tiagolco disse:


> Também já perdi a esperança...
> A metade sul do continente vai continuar em seca mais umas boas semaninhas


infelizmente sim, até já as árvores adaptadas á seca estão a secar


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Set 2015 às 00:44)

joralentejano disse:


> infelizmente sim, até já as árvores adaptadas á seca estão a secar


Aqui por lisboa também está tudo seco!! Até mete pena...


----------



## joralentejano (23 Set 2015 às 00:51)

Tiagolco disse:


> Aqui por lisboa também está tudo seco!! Até mete pena...


Aqui o Rio Caia já não corre á 3 meses, as poucas hortas que se aguentam são regadas através de furos que também já não aguentam muito mais tempo sem chuva... em 2012 por esta altura já tinha começado a chover


----------



## manelmeteo (23 Set 2015 às 13:39)

Os modelos já cortaram a chuva toda, pelo andar da carruagem vamos ter verão até ao natal.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (23 Set 2015 às 13:44)

manelmeteo disse:


> Os modelos já cortaram a chuva toda, pelo andar da carruagem vamos ter verão até ao natal.


Não me admiro nada se isso acontecer


----------



## StormyAlentejo (23 Set 2015 às 13:56)

"Verão" até ao Natal já é exagerar... lol
Mas que isto merecia umas nuvens e uma chuva prolongada, já merecia... Já começo a tar farto do calor e do sol...


----------



## joralentejano (23 Set 2015 às 14:00)

jotajota disse:


> "Verão" até ao Natal já é exagerar... lol
> Mas que isto merecia umas nuvens e uma chuva prolongada, já merecia... Já começo a tar farto do calor e do sol...


é verdade, até já enjoa mas pelo menos até ao final do mês vamos continuar com isso


----------



## manelmeteo (23 Set 2015 às 14:01)

jotajota disse:


> "Verão" até ao Natal já é exagerar... lol
> Mas que isto merecia umas nuvens e uma chuva prolongada, já merecia... Já começo a tar farto do calor e do sol...


Eu não me admirava que houvesse verão até ao natal não seria a 1ª nem a ultima vez.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (23 Set 2015 às 14:04)

manelmeteo disse:


> Eu não me admirava que houvesse verão até ao natal não seria a 1ª nem a ultima vez.


Não me recordo de termos verão até ao Natal!


----------



## Snifa (23 Set 2015 às 14:20)

manelmeteo disse:


> Eu não me admirava que houvesse verão até ao natal não seria a 1ª nem a ultima vez.



Impossível haver Verão até ao Natal, a descida das temperaturas simplesmente não deixa que tal suceda  assim como  a existência de  mais dias de chuva, aguaceiros, neve, granizo, trovoadas, frentes, depressões, pós frontais, nada disto combina com Verão 

Verão até ao Natal era se estivessemos à latitude do Sul de Marrocos ou do Sahara Ocidental..


----------



## manelmeteo (23 Set 2015 às 14:28)

Snifa disse:


> Impossível haver Verão até ao Natal, a descida das temperaturas simplesmente não deixa que tal suceda  assim como  a existência de  mais dias de chuva, aguaceiros, neve, granizo, trovoadas, frentes, depressões, pós frontais, nada disto combina com Verão
> 
> Verão até ao Natal era se estivessemos à latitude do Sul de Marrocos ou do Sahara Ocidental..


Obviamente que estou a exagerar, é uma forma de dizer que o verão tem sido prolongado mas na Vidigueira já tenho apanhado dias em Dezembro, Janeiro e Fevereiro com temperaturas acima dos 20ºc.


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Set 2015 às 18:30)

Nova saída do gfs e novo corte, não coloca precipitação praticamente nenhuma em nenhum local parece que agora foi a " machadada" final de termos chuva até ao fim do mês.
Já agora, este mês costuma ser propicio a trovoadas mas  não vamos ver nenhuma


----------



## miguel (23 Set 2015 às 18:39)

Este mês está feito e enterrado e não deixa saudades! tirando o evento nortenho nada mais aconteceu... A ver agora se a tendência para um inicio de Outubro chuvoso se concretiza e que seja uma chuva democrática e não regional apenas


----------



## trovoadas (23 Set 2015 às 22:19)

Boas

O GFS já anda à "nora" com as cut off's de novo. Desta vez uma cut off que se forma por volta das 150h de distância e que depois teima em não sair do sítio a teimar não entrar em terra. Muita coisa vai mudar ainda, vamos ver se o Verão acaba de vez. Para já tarda em aparecer algo de concreto. Pode ser que lá para o início da próxima semana se comece a desenhar uma mudança de padrão.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (23 Set 2015 às 23:10)

Off-topic: Onde posso ler mais sobre GFS e perceber mais sobre ler esses valores? Ou se alguém quiser resumir muito rapidamente como conseguem verificar se há chuva ou não, agradecia!


----------



## StormRic (24 Set 2015 às 16:52)

Parece que a seguir às eleições há mudança! 














Não, a sério, até é possível, está na altura, já chega de _seca_. 



jotajota disse:


> Off-topic: Onde posso ler mais sobre GFS e perceber mais sobre ler esses valores? Ou se alguém quiser resumir muito rapidamente como conseguem verificar se há chuva ou não, agradecia!



Não percebi bem o que querias dizer. Apenas consultamos as cartas de previsão dos vários modelos em variados sites, nomeadamente aqui no próprio MeteoPt, http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/modelos/gfs/peninsula-iberica
e para o GFS até há esta previsão detalhada, os meteogramas: http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/meteogramas/gfs-portugal


----------



## joralentejano (26 Set 2015 às 00:09)

E pronto, em menos de 24h passamos de 40mm para 8mm, amanhã já está tudo a 0 outra vez, não vale a pena ter esperanças de nada, estamos condenados á seca  aquela previsão para depois das eleições é que continua +/- igual mas até lá ainda muita coisa muda


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Set 2015 às 11:20)

Dias Miguel disse:


> As coisas começam-se a animar


Olhando para os modelos não consegui estar tão animado como tu....


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Set 2015 às 12:01)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Olhando para os modelos não consegui estar tão animado como tu....



Por não teres chuva ou por não teres 40ºC?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Set 2015 às 12:22)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Por não teres chuva ou por não teres 40ºC?


neste momento por não ter chuva. o tempo dos 40ºC já era, embora hoje deva chegar perto dos 35ºC


----------



## Snifa (27 Set 2015 às 12:26)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> neste momento por não ter chuva. o tempo dos 40ºC já era, embora hoje deva chegar perto dos 35ºC


E mesmo a chuva,  Setembro não é propriamente mês de chuva aí no Alentejo...embora,  naturalmente,  ela seja desejável.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Set 2015 às 12:32)

Snifa disse:


> E mesmo a chuva,  Setembro não é propriamente mês de chuva aí no Alentejo...embora,  naturalmente,  ela seja desejável.


 este ano só abril é que foi mês de chuva por aqui... Setembro pode nao ser muito chuvoso nesta zona mas costuma ter trovoadas de vez em quando... A chuva prevista para o início de outubro já se foi quase toda nesta saída


----------



## manelmeteo (27 Set 2015 às 13:56)

Snifa disse:


> E mesmo a chuva,  Setembro não é propriamente mês de chuva aí no Alentejo...embora,  naturalmente,  ela seja desejável.


Isso és tu que tás habituado a tempo fresco o ano todo, a nevoeiros, tempo nublado  raramente tens 30 ou mais graus e não tens 5 ou 6 meses onde não chove praticamente e ainda é mais duro para quem trabalha ao sol e chega a esta altura já estamos fartos só de sol e calor e desejamos a chuva e o tempo mais fresco.
Ps: a chuva para o inicio de outubro foi-se


----------



## Snifa (27 Set 2015 às 14:28)

manelmeteo disse:


> Isso és tu que tás habituado a tempo fresco o ano todo, a nevoeiros, tempo nublado  raramente tens 30 ou mais graus e não tens 5 ou 6 meses onde não chove praticamente e ainda é mais duro para quem trabalha ao sol e chega a esta altura já estamos fartos só de sol e calor e desejamos a chuva e o tempo mais fresco.
> Ps: a chuva para o inicio de outubro foi-se



Exacto, cada um habituado ao tempo que tem na sua zona,  agora quando se deseja 40 graus no Verão e no Outono/Inverno a chuva e os dias de chuva que ocorrem no Litoral Norte ou os frios e gelos de Trás-os montes ou Beira alta..., isso é que é um pouco "estranho"... 

Lamento informar, mas o Alentejo não é o Litoral Norte, nem o Litoral Norte é o Alentejo, se é que me faço entender..

Mas não me levem a mal, desejos e preferências meteorológicas todos temos, nada de mal nisso, mas se eu viesse para aqui, no Inverno, desejar que nevasse ou fizesse tanto frio no Porto como em Nova York, o que diriam ou pensariam os membros do forum ? 

Ou até mesmo se desejasse os 40 e mais graus do Alentejo aqui no Porto no Verão ?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Set 2015 às 14:53)

Só mesmo em sonhos, mas aqui fica:


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Set 2015 às 14:58)

joralentejano disse:


> este ano só abril é que foi mês de chuva por aqui... Setembro pode nao ser muito chuvoso nesta zona mas costuma ter trovoadas de vez em quando... A chuva prevista para o início de outubro já se foi quase toda nesta saída


Não sei onde é que viste que a chuva se foi embora mas o GFS modela muita chuva e CAPE para amanhã e dia 29


----------



## joralentejano (27 Set 2015 às 15:00)

Tiagolco disse:


> Não sei onde é que viste que a chuva se foi embora mas o GFS modela muita chuva e CAPE para amanhã e dia 29


 sim, essa não foi, estava a falar da de inicio de outubro


----------



## meteo (27 Set 2015 às 15:49)

Que o Sul precisa de chuva, é um facto.
Mas em Setembro abaixo de Coimbra/Leiria, é normalissimo ser um mês de muito pouca precipitação.
E mesmo em Outubro, quantas vezes, a primeira quinzena é seca... Na maior parte dos anos.
É a minha percepção.
A média mensal de precipitação no Sul para o mês de Setembro deve ser olhada com cuidado. Porque parece que até chove alguma coisa, mas essa média é feita de muitos anos que chove muito pouco, e depois temos outros que chove 30/40 mm em 2 dias, chuva forte convectiva, que faz subir a média mensal dos últimos 30 anos.
Mas claramente é normal ter-se anos em que a pouca precipitação do Verão se estende até meados de Outubro no Sul.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Set 2015 às 15:54)

meteo disse:


> Que o Sul precisa de chuva, é um facto.
> Mas em Setembro abaixo de Coimbra/Leiria, é normalissimo ser um mês de muito pouca precipitação.
> E mesmo em Outubro, quantas vezes, a primeira quinzena é seca... Na maior parte dos anos.
> É a minha percepção.


isso é normal, o que não é normal é em 9 meses ter chovido decentemente em apenas 1 (abril). Como é óbvio estamos todos a pedir que chova o mais depressa possível


----------



## meteo (27 Set 2015 às 15:58)

joralentejano disse:


> isso é normal, o que não é normal é em 9 meses ter chovido decentemente em apenas 1 (abril). Como é óbvio estamos todos a pedir chuva


Claro. Mas o problema da seca nunca é(ou muito raramente) resolvido nestes meses de Verão e início de Outono. Os meses de precipitação são de Outubro/Novembro a Abril/Maio.
É esperar que o Outono/Inverno seja bom.


----------



## manelmeteo (27 Set 2015 às 16:03)

meteo disse:


> Que o Sul precisa de chuva, é um facto.
> Mas em Setembro abaixo de Coimbra/Leiria, é normalissimo ser um mês de muito pouca precipitação.
> E mesmo em Outubro, quantas vezes, a primeira quinzena é seca... Na maior parte dos anos.
> É a minha percepção.
> ...



Para vocês o que é normalissimo é o sol e calor para o alentejo, portanto estou a ver que cair chuva no alentejo não é normal em qualquer parte do ano, poupem-me, portanto acham que levar calor e sol desde março também é normal? e os invernos dos ultimos anos secos também é normal? A normalidade para voçês para o sul é o calor.


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Set 2015 às 16:12)

manelmeteo disse:


> Para vocês o que é normalissimo é o sol e calor para o alentejo, portanto estou a ver que cair chuva no alentejo não é normal em qualquer parte do ano, poupem-me, portanto acham que levar calor e sol desde março também é normal? e os invernos dos ultimos anos secos também é normal? A normalidade para voçês para o sul é o calor.


O alentejo tem levado com mais chuva do que em Lisboa desde que 2015 começou. Não haver chuva, desde Abril, em Lisboa e todo o litoral a sul do sistema montejunto-estrela não é normal...
No alentejo é normal haver aguaceiros e até trovoada.
Por isso é errado dizerem que o normal é o calor.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Set 2015 às 16:14)

meteo disse:


> Claro. Mas o problema da seca nunca é(ou muito raramente) resolvido nestes meses de Verão e início de Outono. Os meses de precipitação são de Outubro/Novembro a Abril/Maio.
> É esperar que o Outono/Inverno seja bom.


Setembro,Outubro e Novembro de 2014 foram chuvosos e Abril de 2015 também, se não tivesse chovido nesses meses da maneira que choveu, estávamos bem pior...esperemos que venham cut off's pois não é com frentes que acumulam meia dúzia de mm que o sul e maior parte do centro se safa da seca


----------



## joralentejano (27 Set 2015 às 16:19)

Tiagolco disse:


> O alentejo tem levado com mais chuva do que em Lisboa desde que 2015 começou. Não haver chuva, desde Abril, em Lisboa e todo o litoral a sul do sistema montejunto-estrela não é normal...
> No alentejo é normal haver aguaceiros e até trovoada.
> Por isso é errado dizerem que o normal é o calor.


mas este ano nem isso tem acontecido, é só calor e sol desde março (com exceção de abril) é normal haver sol e calor no Alentejo mas só entre Junho e boa parte de setembro... se o calor continuar por outubro adentro já não sei o que dizer


----------



## manelmeteo (27 Set 2015 às 16:20)

joralentejano disse:


> Setembro,Outubro e Novembro de 2014 foram chuvosos e Abril de 2015 também, se não tivesse chovido nesses meses da maneira que choveu, estávamos bem pior...esperemos que venham cut off's pois não é com frentes que acumulam meia dúzia de mm que o sul e maior parte do centro se safa da seca


Abril de 2015 não foi chuvoso ficou dentro da média


----------



## manelmeteo (27 Set 2015 às 16:22)

Tiagolco disse:


> O alentejo tem levado com mais chuva do que em Lisboa desde que 2015 começou. Não haver chuva, desde Abril, em Lisboa e todo o litoral a sul do sistema montejunto-estrela não é normal...
> No alentejo é normal haver aguaceiros e até trovoada.
> Por isso é errado dizerem que o normal é o calor.


Há zonas no alentejo onde chove mais do que em Lisboa...


----------



## joralentejano (27 Set 2015 às 16:23)

manelmeteo disse:


> Abril de 2015 não foi chuvoso ficou dentro da média


Mas sempre ajudou a aliviar um pouco a seca... mas o calor de maio estragou tudo


----------



## miguel (27 Set 2015 às 16:25)

Em Setúbal desde dezembro que não tenho nenhum mês na média, sempre abaixo da média, como se pode ver na assinatura...


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Set 2015 às 16:25)

joralentejano disse:


> mas este ano nem isso tem acontecido, é só calor e sol desde março (com exceção de abril) é normal haver sol e calor no Alentejo mas só entre Junho e boa parte de setembro... se o calor continuar por outubro adentro já não sei o que dizer


Sim eu sei! Mas no alentejo tem chovido mais que em Lisboa desde Abril, por causa dos aguaceiros e da convecção que normalmente acontece. Lisboa só leva com chuviscos no máximo dos máximos


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Set 2015 às 16:26)

manelmeteo disse:


> Há zonas no alentejo onde chove mais do que em Lisboa...


Pois é e isso não é normal!!


----------



## joralentejano (27 Set 2015 às 16:27)

Tiagolco disse:


> Sim eu sei! Mas no alentejo tem chovido mais que em Lisboa desde Abril, por causa dos aguaceiros e da convecção que normalmente acontece. Lisboa só leva com chuviscos no máximo dos máximos


por aqui este verão só me lembro de 2 trovoadas...e foram secas...


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Set 2015 às 16:28)

miguel disse:


> Em Setúbal desde dezembro que não tenho nenhum mês na média, sempre abaixo da média, como se pode ver na assinatura...


Acho que todo o litoral a sul do sistema montejunto-estrela e costa algarvia está assim, infelizmente...


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Set 2015 às 16:29)

joralentejano disse:


> por aqui este verão só me lembro de 2 trovoadas...e foram secas...


Em Portalegre acho que é menos normal haver convecção que no alentejo e interior norte. Pelo menos não me lembro de ver relatos de aguaceiros e trovoadas por aí


----------



## manelmeteo (27 Set 2015 às 16:30)

Tiagolco disse:


> Pois é e isso não é normal!!


Na zona de Portalegre/ serra de São Mamede chove bem mais do que em Lisboa devido á altitude.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Set 2015 às 16:31)

Tiagolco disse:


> Em Portalegre acho que é menos normal haver convecção que no alentejo e interior norte. Pelo menos não me lembro de ver relatos de aguaceiros e trovoadas por aí


Olha que dantes Portalegre era acertada em cheio com grandes trovoadas devido á serra... agora é que já não... resumindo á uns anos para cá nada tem sido normal


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Set 2015 às 16:34)

manelmeteo disse:


> Na zona de Portalegre/ serra de São Mamede chove bem mais do que em Lisboa devido á altitude.


Nas zonas montanhosas é onde chove mais. É indiscutível. Mas estou a falar do alentejo em geral...lá costuma haver bem mais convecção que em Lisboa e isso ajuda a regar um bocado. E não acho normal haver mais chuva no Alentejo que em Lisboa


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Set 2015 às 16:36)

joralentejano disse:


> Olha que dantes Portalegre era acertada em cheio com grandes trovoadas devido á serra... agora é que já não... resumindo á uns anos para cá nada tem sido normal


Tem sido completamente o oposto do ano passado... Teríamos aguaceiros e trovoada por todo o país se estivéssemos em 2014, agora. Enfim tem que haver algo que esteja a impedir a convecção


----------



## joralentejano (27 Set 2015 às 16:41)

Tiagolco disse:


> Tem sido completamente o oposto do ano passado... Teríamos aguaceiros e trovoada por todo o país se estivéssemos em 2014, agora. Enfim tem que haver algo que esteja a impedir a convecção


o AA não ajuda a que isso aconteça, é esse o problema, desde dezembro que é assim.


----------



## meteo (27 Set 2015 às 16:43)

manelmeteo disse:


> Para vocês o que é normalissimo é o sol e calor para o alentejo, portanto estou a ver que cair chuva no alentejo não é normal em qualquer parte do ano, poupem-me, portanto acham que levar calor e sol desde março também é normal? e os invernos dos ultimos anos secos também é normal? A normalidade para voçês para o sul é o calor.



Sim, é normal sol e calor no Alentejo até Setembro. Como também é normal que entre Maio e Fins de Setembro a chuva principal é chuva convectiva, que tens um local no Alentejo que chove e ao lado 0 mm.
Falei só no período entre Abril e Setembro. Se estavas à espera que Setembro compensasse alguma coisa...
Sobre termos Invernos secos, vamos ter sempre. O que estava a dizer era que é a partir de Outubro que vamos ver se temos chuva ou não. Não vale a pena olhar-se para este Verão e Setembro seco. O Inverno e Primaveras secas já foi.
Sobre a conversa das temperaturas no Sul:
As temperaturas e precipitações do Noroeste no Continente são completamente diferentes do Interior Sul.


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Set 2015 às 16:50)

joralentejano disse:


> o AA não ajuda a que isso aconteça, é esse o problema, desde dezembro que é assim.


No ano passado o AA costumava estar a sul dos Açores e por isso houve bem mais chuva que este ano em todo o continente. O que não percebo é o porquê do AA estar mais frequentemente em cima de Portugal este ano...


----------



## joralentejano (27 Set 2015 às 17:05)

Tiagolco disse:


> No ano passado o AA costumava estar a sul dos Açores e por isso houve bem mais chuva que este ano em todo o continente. O que não percebo é o porquê do AA estar mais frequentemente em cima de Portugal este ano...


eu também não consigo perceber isso


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Set 2015 às 17:52)

Não percebem? Pois, bem-vindos ao mundo da meteorologia.


----------



## squidward (27 Set 2015 às 19:04)

É certo que ainda faltam 3 meses até ao fim do ano, mas até à data 2015 foi o pior ano que tenho memória em termos meteorológicos (zona Lisboa e vale do Tejo).


----------



## manelmeteo (27 Set 2015 às 19:21)

Pessoal, como é que coloco imagens no forum sem ser no imaginur? por exemplo colocar imagens de radar do ipma.


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Set 2015 às 19:31)

manelmeteo disse:


> Pessoal, como é que coloco imagens no forum sem ser no imaginur? por exemplo colocar imagens de radar do ipma.


O imgur funciona bem! Não consegues fazer screenshot pelo computador ou pelo telemóvel? Podes usar o photobucket ou flickr


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Set 2015 às 19:32)

manelmeteo disse:


> Pessoal, como é que coloco imagens no forum sem ser no imaginur? por exemplo colocar imagens de radar do ipma.



Nos ícones (ferramentas) que aparece em cima da mensagem, carregas no ícone da imagem e depois metes lá o link directo.


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Set 2015 às 19:35)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Nos ícones (ferramentas) que aparece em cima da mensagem, carregas no ícone da imagem e depois metes lá o link directo.


O problema dos links é que se for por exemplo um meteograma, que é atualizável, a imagem vai estar constantemente a mudar


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Set 2015 às 20:06)

Tiagolco disse:


> O problema dos links é que se for por exemplo um meteograma, que é atualizável, a imagem vai estar constantemente a mudar



Nesse caso é guardar a imagem, fazer o upload num site de host de imagens (como é o imgur) e meter o link.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Set 2015 às 20:07)

Um autêntico pesadelo


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Set 2015 às 20:28)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Um autêntico pesadelo


Antes disso está prevista bastante chuva para essa zona


----------



## joralentejano (27 Set 2015 às 20:37)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Um autêntico pesadelo


Ainda está um pouco longe, mas se estivesse prevista chuva para esse dia era logo retirada mas isso de certeza que vai continuar aí


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Set 2015 às 20:56)

Tiagolco disse:


> Antes disso está prevista bastante chuva para essa zona


chamas bastante chuva a 14mm???


----------



## Snifa (27 Set 2015 às 21:20)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> chamas bastante chuva a 14mm???



Tendo em conta os padrões da região, 14.9 mm é bastante chuva, não é nenhum regime torrencial, mas é um valor significativo, a média de Beja para o mês de Outubro  anda pelos 63 mm, portanto, sem ser excepcional, é um valor relevante.

Para  minimizar  uma seca  não é necessário nem desejável  um regime de chuvas  torrencial com grandes acumulados num curto espaço de tempo, aliás isso só prejudica mais do que ajuda, o ideal é um número elevado de dias com precipitação, boas acumulações bem distribuídas ao longo de meses e a um ritmo que os solos as possam assimilar bem.

Se chove torrencialmente a água escorre quase toda por cima dos solos que, ressequidos e endurecidos pela seca, pouca capacidade de absorção vão ter.


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Set 2015 às 21:21)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> chamas bastante chuva a 14mm???


No estado de seca em que nos encontramos, é óbvio que sim...
Não queiras que caia, milagrosamente, uma chuvada assim do nada...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Set 2015 às 21:27)

Snifa disse:


> Tendo em conta os padrões da região, 14.9 mm é bastante chuva, não é nenhum regime torrencial, mas é um valor significativo, a média de Beja para o mês de Outubro  anda pelos 63 mm, portanto, sem ser excepcional, é um valor relevante.
> 
> Para  minimizar  uma seca  não é necessário nem desejável  um regime de chuvas  torrencial com grandes acumulados num curto espaço de tempo, aliás isso só prejudica mais do que ajuda, o ideal é um número elevado de dias com precipitação, boas acumulações bem distribuídas ao longo de meses e a um ritmo que os solos as possam assimilar bem, se chove torrencialmente a água escorre quase toda por cima dos solos que, ressequidos e endurecidos pela seca, pouca capacidade de absorção tem.


Mas já que aqui nunca temos vários dias de chuva seguidos, então pelo menos um dia que chove que chova bastante. como se costuma dizer "uma vez, uma vez boa". E pedir 30mm numa cutt-off não é pedir muito


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Set 2015 às 22:13)

Quem vai fotografar o eclipse?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Set 2015 às 23:05)

Estamos perdidos


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Set 2015 às 23:08)

Miguel96 disse:


> Quem vai fotografar o eclipse?


Eu vou tentar mas a lua já está muita alta e tenho prédios a prejudicar a vista para oeste


----------



## manelmeteo (28 Set 2015 às 17:48)

Tiagolco disse:


> Este tipo de convecção é muito localizado! Talvez chova, talvez não. E é muito difícil de prever algo assim, como já foi dito milhões de vezes


por isso mesmo não estejas muito optimista para no fim não teres uma desilusão mais vale ter expectativas baixas


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Set 2015 às 17:52)

manelmeteo disse:


> por isso mesmo não estejas muito optimista para no fim não teres uma desilusão mais vale ter expectativas baixas


Já "sofri" muito com este tipo de assunto 
Acho que vale a pena ser optimista


----------



## manelmeteo (28 Set 2015 às 17:57)

Este evento foi mais uma vez um fiasco...


----------



## miguel (28 Set 2015 às 18:03)

manelmeteo disse:


> Este evento foi mais uma vez um fiasco...



Não se pode chamar de fiasco, fiasco seria não ter ocorrido nenhuma precipitação e trovoada na zona Sul, onde esteve bem previsto e veio a ocorrer... e mesmo durante a noite está previsto aguaceiros e trovoadas perto do Litoral...amanha será um dia mais activo! Não quer é dizer que as tenhas por cima da cabeça.


----------



## David sf (28 Set 2015 às 18:04)

manelmeteo disse:


> Este evento foi mais uma vez um fiasco...



Qual evento? Alguma vez esteve prevista alguma coisa relevante para estes dias? O dia com melhor potencial até é o de amanhã, e mesmo assim não parece nada de especial.

Até digo mais, face ao quase nada que estava previsto, até que acabou por correr bem.


----------



## vamm (28 Set 2015 às 18:07)

manelmeteo disse:


> Também hoje o gfs e o Ecm davam aguaceiros e trovoadas para determinados locais do interior e não houve nada...


Dizem os mais velhos que quando se trata de trovoada, nunca se sabe onde é que ela vai cair.

Esclareçam-me só uma coisa, para amanhã é o mesmo de hoje ou a coisa volta ao calor infernal?


----------



## joralentejano (28 Set 2015 às 18:20)

A chuva de dia 4 já está a ir toda para o norte.... Aqueles 149 mm para Viana do castelo é que o sul precisava para se livrar da seca... Mesmo sabendo que o norte é muito chuvoso,  mas enfim la em cima ninguem mandase isto não mudar a sério bem depressa vai começar a ser uma situação gravíssima


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Set 2015 às 18:21)

vamm disse:


> Dizem os mais velhos que quando se trata de trovoada, nunca se sabe onde é que ela vai cair.
> 
> Esclareçam-me só uma coisa, para amanhã é o mesmo de hoje ou a coisa volta ao calor infernal?


Vai ser mais ativo mas não quer dizer que seja algo espetacular. Mas deve alegrar alguns


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Set 2015 às 19:37)

Chegámos ao final do dia e não me parece que venham células para Lisboa, mas atenção, ainda está bastante abafado e 24ºC


----------



## manelmeteo (28 Set 2015 às 19:40)

joralentejano disse:


> A chuva de dia 4 já está a ir toda para o norte.... Aqueles 149 mm para Viana do castelo é que o sul precisava para se livrar da seca... Mesmo sabendo que o norte é muito chuvoso,  mas enfim la em cima ninguem mandase isto não mudar a sério bem depressa vai começar a ser uma situação gravíssima


Tinha de chover muito mais do que 149mm...


----------



## joralentejano (28 Set 2015 às 19:48)

manelmeteo disse:


> Tinha de chover muito mais do que 149mm...


a chuva prevista para esse dia para aqui anda entre 15 e 20 mm, até não é mau mas depois logo a seguir vem o AA a estragar tudo...149mm chegava para fazer as ribeiras correr e para salvar a agricultura, está tudo no limite


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (29 Set 2015 às 12:58)

O ECM está excelente para domingo, já o GFS está péssimo


----------



## Dias Miguel (29 Set 2015 às 13:28)

Venha ela, que estamos ansiosos pela sua visita!!!


----------



## rozzo (29 Set 2015 às 13:31)

Não se entusiasmem muito, que estamos a entrar naquela época em que aparece recorrentemente a dorsal de altos geopotenciais de forma persistente sobre nós, a causar adiamentos uns atrás dos outros de saídas de modelos no médio-prazo, e depois entra-se na onda de frustração generalizada...
E têm sido já bastantes os adiamentos.


----------



## Dias Miguel (29 Set 2015 às 13:32)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> O ECM está excelente para domingo, já o GFS está péssimo



@MeteoAlentejo ainda na última run, o GFS previa temperaturas de 33º/34ºC para a Barragem do Caia, na próxima terça e com instabilidade. Vamos esperar pela evolução, já que o GFS esteve durante semana e meia a prever o início da instabilidade para o domingo eleitoral


----------



## Dias Miguel (29 Set 2015 às 13:34)

rozzo disse:


> Não se entusiasmem muito, que estamos a entrar naquela época em que aparece recorrentemente a dorsal de altos geopotenciais de forma persistente sobre nós, a causar adiamentos uns atrás dos outros de saídas de modelos no médio-prazo, e depois entra-se na onda de frustração generalizada...
> E têm sido já bastantes os adiamentos.



@rozzo, a Esperança é a última a perder e vivi lá muitos anos  Entendo que, nesta época do ano, seja quase impossível prever a evolução do tempo com 48h/72h de antecedência, quanto mais 5/7 dias. Mas vamos lá ter um pouco de esperança


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Set 2015 às 22:36)

Com Setembro a chegar ao fim, as atenções viram-se para Outubro espero que seja bem diferente pois isto no que toca á instabilidade anda muito fraco e que a chuva seja mais generalizada, não este tipo de chuva convetiva que é sempre " injusto".


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (29 Set 2015 às 23:49)

Nesta saída do GFS mais uma enorme machadada na precipitação a partir de domingo.....


----------



## joralentejano (30 Set 2015 às 00:03)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Nesta saída do GFS mais uma enorme machadada na precipitação a partir de domingo.....


Se não melhor até lá... É a repetição do dia 15 e 16 de setembro...já la vai o tempo em que a precipitação se distribuía pelo país inteiro


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Set 2015 às 00:11)

joralentejano disse:


> Se não melhor até lá... É a repetição do dia 15 e 16 de setembro... O norte ganha tudo...já la vai o tempo em que a precipitação se distribuía pelo país inteiro


já lá vai o tempo em que a participação se distribuía pelo país inteiro?!?! Desde quando? Já viste a altura do ano em que estamos?! Se estivéssemos no inverno é que terias razão...


----------



## Ruipedroo (30 Set 2015 às 00:21)

Reparei agora que exactamente há 6 anos atrás, tínhamos uma situação atmosférica praticamente idêntica à do presente, com uma depressão nos Açores e também alguma instabilidade no continente.

30 Setembro de 2015 (hoje):






30 Setembro 2009:







É como se fosse uma repetição do ano de 2009, até porque nas horas mais distantes, acontece praticamente o mesmo. Um cavado a NO dos Açores varre toda a instabilidade para a RAM e continente.

5 Outubro 2015:






5 Outubro 2009:






 ´


Muito interessante.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Set 2015 às 00:22)

Tiagolco disse:


> já lá vai o tempo em que a participação se distribuía pelo país inteiro?!?! Desde quando? Já viste a altura do ano em que estamos?! Se estivéssemos no inverno é que terias razão...


Veremos como será...já não digo mais nada.


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Set 2015 às 12:09)

Mais um corte na precipitação do gfs, espero que o modelo europeu não "vá atrás"...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Set 2015 às 13:18)

E para a semana chega o Verão com temperaturas de 34ºC, segundo o GFS, nisso é que somo bons no calor mesmo fora de tempo, agora chuva nem vê-la


----------



## Snifa (30 Set 2015 às 13:32)

O NW ainda deverá ver boa chuva, por exemplo para Viana 88.3 mm

Em Braga 48.9 mm e no Porto 55.5 mm previstos nesta run das 6 z, já não seria mau para um início do mês de Outubro.







O problema com esta previsão é que a circulação da depressão a Oeste está a empurrar a dorsal mais para cima de nós, e com isso vai cortando na precipitação que fica mais a Oeste  ou então entra mais pelo NW, por isso as previsões de chuva são mais generosas nestas regiões com acumulados superiores, vamos aguardar.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (3 Out 2015 às 20:37)

o GFS para variar está péssimo, o ECMWF "escapa", o HILARM está excelente para aqui


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Out 2015 às 10:58)

Mais um fiasco... no radar não vê nada, no satélite nada se vê.... sempre o mesmo


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Out 2015 às 14:13)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Mais um fiasco... no radar não vê nada, no satélite nada se vê.... sempre o mesmo


Vamos lá ter calma não é?!?! A chuva a sério só vem lá para a noite! Não se vê nada no radar e no satélite porque ainda está tudo a crescer a sul! Não sejas pessimista!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Out 2015 às 14:16)

Basta dar uma olhadela ao sat para se perceber que o "bom" ainda está longe! Está na zona da RAM!
Até é melhor assim... que chova durante a noite!


----------



## StormyAlentejo (4 Out 2015 às 14:17)

@MeteoAlentejo, tens que ter mais calma rapaz!  Melhores dias virão, espero! E bem sabemos que a nossa região não se dá muito bem com a chuva!


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Out 2015 às 14:22)

jotajota disse:


> @MeteoAlentejo, tens que ter mais calma rapaz!  Melhores dias virão, espero! E bem sabemos que a nossa região não se dá muito bem com a chuva!


Nada está perdido! Logo à noite veremos


----------



## joralentejano (4 Out 2015 às 14:22)

jotajota disse:


> @MeteoAlentejo, tens que ter mais calma rapaz!  Melhores dias virão, espero! E bem sabemos que a nossa região não se dá muito bem com a chuva!


 sim é verdade, mas ultimamente neste eventos o sul nunca é beneficiado.


----------



## Paelagius (4 Out 2015 às 14:29)

Melhor chover um dia do que quatro anos de chuva.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Out 2015 às 14:40)

não estou já com expectativas nenhumas em relação a este evento....


----------



## Vince (4 Out 2015 às 14:59)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Basta dar uma olhadela ao sat para se perceber que o "bom" ainda está longe! Está na zona da RAM!



Exacto. E há um spread considerável nos modelos sobre aonde entrará isso, se mais a norte ou sul, pelo que só acompanhando por satélite é que vale a pena.
Independentemente disso, não se percebe o @MeteoAlentejo, não havia nada de especial previsto a sul até à hora do post...


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Out 2015 às 16:02)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> não estou já com expectativas nenhumas em relação a este evento....


Calma meu! A chuva só chega à noite! Nenhuma chuva estava modelada para a manhã ou tarde, por isso não digas que este evento vai ser um fiasco, mesmo antes de começar...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Out 2015 às 16:05)

então nao percebo porque é que a previsão significativa e descritiva do IPMA colocam períodos de chuva para aqui


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Out 2015 às 16:12)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> então nao percebo porque é que a previsão significativa e descritiva do IPMA colocam períodos de chuva para aqui


*"REGIÃO SUL:*
Céu muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva em geral fraca no Alentejo, aumentando de
intensidade e frequência a partir do final da tarde, estendendo-se
ao Algarve."
Chuva fraca! Atenção! E como eu disse só ao final do dia é que começa a chover com mais intensidade. É tudo uma questão de interpretação


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Out 2015 às 16:13)

Repost do tópico do Litoral Norte. O evento mal começou.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Out 2015 às 16:14)

o que eu sei é que como sempre não vai chover nada de jeito, isto já aborrece


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Out 2015 às 16:18)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> o que eu sei é que como sempre não vai chover nada de jeito, isto já aborrece


Ah isso já é outra coisa. É óbvio que aí chove menos não é? E é óbvio que chove mais no norte! Já devias estar habituado ao clima alentejano


----------



## joralentejano (4 Out 2015 às 16:20)

Aquelas nuvens a aparecer a SW parecem estar em direção a Lisboa/alentejo mas de qualquer maneira há sempre ali uma mudança e vai tudo para o norte para variar,  ainda tenho esperanças, espero que o sul nao fique so com os restos,  o GFS prevê isso, só espero que essa previsão nao se concretize


----------



## joralentejano (4 Out 2015 às 16:33)

Tiagolco disse:


> Ah isso já é outra coisa. É óbvio que aí chove menos não é? E é óbvio que chove mais no norte! Já devias estar habituado ao clima alentejano


Todos sabemos que isso é assim, mas parece que dantes haviam frentes que varriam o país inteiro vindas de SW e que deixavam bons acumulados e +/- equilibrados, agora em 2 dias no norte chove o triplo do sul, já em setembro foi o mesmo...chove 2 dias e depois Pára,  se ao menos fosse para continuar...


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Out 2015 às 16:40)

joralentejano disse:


> Todos sabemos que isso é assim, mas parece que dantes haviam frentes que varriam o país inteiro vindas de SW e que deixavam bons acumulados e +/- equilibrados, agora em 2 dias no norte chove o triplo do sul, já em setembro foi o mesmo...chove 2 dias e depois Pára,  se ao menos fosse para continuar...


Essas frentes são típicas do inverno! Dizerem isso, em pleno Outubro, não é muito correto


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Out 2015 às 16:45)

Tiagolco disse:


> Essas frentes são típicas do inverno! Dizerem isso, em pleno Outubro, não é muito correto


mesmo por estarmos no Outono é que deviamos ter boas cut-off a descarregar bem no sul e não esta miséria de tempo que estamos a assistor... e para a semana volta o sol


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Out 2015 às 16:48)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> mesmo por estarmos no Outono é que deviamos ter boas cut-off a descarregar bem no sul e não esta miséria de tempo que estamos a assistor... e para a semana volta o sol


Já houve tantas cut-offs este ano, por aí! Ainda houve nesta última semana! Porque é que nunca é o suficiente para vocês?


----------



## joralentejano (4 Out 2015 às 16:52)

Tiagolco disse:


> Essas frentes são típicas do inverno! Dizerem isso, em pleno Outubro, não é muito correto


Claro que nao é correto, o clima normal era haver cut offs nesta altura, instabilidade dias e dias como no ano passado, estas frentes são normais no inverno, nao é agora...pelo que estou a ver agora e normal o sul ficar a seco nestes eventos


----------



## joralentejano (4 Out 2015 às 16:54)

Tiagolco disse:


> Já houve tantas cut-offs este ano, por aí! Ainda houve nesta última semana! Porque é que nunca é o suficiente para vocês?


O que houve nesta última semana foram fenómenos localizados,  se não forem continuados, como é óbvio nao é suficiente


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Out 2015 às 16:57)

joralentejano disse:


> Claro que nao é correto, o clima normal era haver cut offs nesta altura, instabilidade dias e dias como no ano passado, estas frentes são normais no inverno, nao é agora...pelo que estou a ver agora e normal o sul ficar a seco nestes eventos


Há anos mais desinteressantes que outros! Se no ano passado foi muito interessante, este ano está a ser uma seca. É assim o clima português. Não há nada que se possa dizer ou fazer para mudá-lo. Só nos resta aceitar e pronto! Não é por estarmos a lamentar pelos cantinhos que as coisas vão melhorar. Quando chover, choveu. Quando não chover, não choveu.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Out 2015 às 16:59)

joralentejano disse:


> O que houve nesta última semana foram fenómenos localizados,  se não forem continuados, como é óbvio nao é suficiente


As cut-offs geralmente são muito localizadas...
É uma lotaria gigante prever onde chove ou não. Só nos resta aceitar


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Out 2015 às 17:01)

Tiagolco disse:


> As cut-offs geralmente são muito localizadas...
> É uma lotaria gigante prever onde chove ou não. Só nos resta aceitar


estou a falar a cut-off/depressões que vêm de sudoeste e deixam uns bons acumulados. achas que 2mm é suficiente??? é que foi esse o acumulado do último evento....


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Out 2015 às 17:05)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> estou a falar a cut-off/depressões que vêm de sudoeste e deixam uns bons acumulados. achas que 2mm é suficiente??? é que foi esse o acumulado do último evento....


Claro que não é o suficiente! Exactamente, do ÚLTIMO evento! Nada te garante que não haja chuva ou até mesmo trovoada hoje à noite...
Lá porque o último evento foi mau, relativamente a acumulados, não quer dizer que o evento de hoje seja assim...


----------



## joralentejano (4 Out 2015 às 17:10)

Tiagolco disse:


> Claro que não é o suficiente! Exactamente, do ÚLTIMO evento! Nada te garante que não haja chuva ou até mesmo trovoada hoje à noite...
> Lá porque o último evento foi mau, relativamente a acumulados, não quer dizer que o evento de hoje seja assim...


Vamos la ver se e bom ou nao, mas se continuar tudo a ir para o norte e passar de raspão pelo sul nao sairemos totalmente da seca tão depressa, todas as frentes previstas la para a frente vão sempre parar ao mesmo sitiocomo já disse, se isto fosse para continuar era bom, mas durante 2 dias nao é...é so extremos


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Out 2015 às 17:13)

joralentejano disse:


> Vamos la ver se e bom ou nao, mas se continuar tudo a ir para o norte e passar de raspão pelo sul nao sairemos totalmente da seca tão depressa, todas as frentes previstas la para a frente vão sempre parar ao mesmo sitiocomo já disse, se isto fosse para continuar era bom, mas durante 2 dias nao é...é so extremos


A esperança é a última a morrer


----------



## joralentejano (4 Out 2015 às 17:17)

Tiagolco disse:


> A esperança é a última a morrer


Ainda tenho esperanças


----------



## morenoboy (4 Out 2015 às 17:20)

na zona de sines parece estar agora a começar a pingar....algum vento....


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Out 2015 às 17:21)

pelo movimento que se vê no radar o sudeste alentejano e algarvio vai ficar ver navios. como sempre vai passar tudo acima daqui


----------



## joralentejano (4 Out 2015 às 18:27)

Pois logo vi que a chuva estava na direção errada, neste momento, está- se a dirigir para Lisboa, e é a norte do Tejo que vai chover como deve de ser...se nao entrar chuva por sagres nem o alto alentejo vai receber chuva decente


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Out 2015 às 18:36)

é melhor mentalizarmos-nos que não vai chover nada aqui porque isto tá mais que visto


----------



## joralentejano (4 Out 2015 às 18:39)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> é melhor mentalizarmos-nos que não vai chover nada aqui porque isto tá mais que visto


Sinceramente depois de ter visto aquilo a mudar de direção,  começo a perder a esperança,  estamos tramados com esta seca que nao tem fim pela região sul já chateia possa...já para nao falar da situação preocupante em que isto se está a tornar


----------



## Snifa (4 Out 2015 às 19:33)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> é melhor mentalizarmos-nos que não vai chover nada aqui porque isto tá mais que visto



Vai chover vai, agora se esperas um dilúvio de 100 mm aí sim, pode ser "frustrante". Nem eu aqui no Norte espero 100 mm  neste evento quanto mais aí no Sul... 

Não vale a pena nesta fase olhar muito a modelos, é melhor seguir o satélite e o radar.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Out 2015 às 19:37)

Snifa disse:


> Vai chover vai, agora se esperas um dilúvio de 100 mm aí sim, pode ser "frustrante". Nem eu aqui no Norte espero 100 mm  neste evento quanto mais aí no Sul...
> 
> Não vale a pena nesta fase olhar muito a modelos, é melhor seguir o satélite e o radar.


pelo radar vai passar tudo acima de sines, portanto......


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Out 2015 às 19:39)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> pelo radar vai passar tudo acima de sines, portanto......


Isto é só início do evento! Por amor de Deus...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Out 2015 às 19:45)

Tiagolco disse:


> Isto é só início do evento! Por amor de Deus...


é o início, o meio e o fim, é sempre assim


----------



## AndréGM22 (4 Out 2015 às 19:48)

Tanto fatalismo já deve ter criado um escudo anti-chuva ahah


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Out 2015 às 20:01)

AndréGM22 disse:


> Tanto fatalismo já deve ter criado um escudo anti-chuva ahah


Muito bom!!


----------



## david 6 (4 Out 2015 às 20:07)

ta a ir tudo para o Alentejo este começo..


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Out 2015 às 20:20)

david 6 disse:


> ta a ir tudo para o Alentejo este começo..


Escudo lisboeta ativado?


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Out 2015 às 20:22)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> é o início, o meio e o fim, é sempre assim


Para a próxima mais optimismo ok?


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Out 2015 às 20:22)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Escudo lisboeta ativado?


Definitivamente que sim


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Out 2015 às 20:38)

Com tanta choradeira acho que os terrenos vão ficar bastante alagados por aí.


----------



## Orion (4 Out 2015 às 20:51)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Optimista?? como previa está a passar tudo acima daqui



Jovem...






Este modelo até é bem útil. Compara o modelo com a realidade:






Chuva aí só logo de madrugada:






Não será muita mas acho que isso já era esperado.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Out 2015 às 20:55)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Optimista?? como previa está a passar tudo acima daqui


Agora é que vi que és de Serpa...
Isto é só o início


----------



## Orion (4 Out 2015 às 20:55)

Orion disse:


> Jovem...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E amanhã de manhã deve haver mais umas pingas:


----------



## StormyAlentejo (5 Out 2015 às 09:38)

Bem, eu sou Alentejano e sempre estive habituado a ver a chuva passar ao lado, e desde que estou em Lisboa e vejo chover cá, fico frustrado porque o betão não precisa de água!! 
Mas agora a sério, deixemo-nos de choradeiras porque ainda agora a procissão vai no adro e agora é que se pode dizer que começaram as primeiras chuvas.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Out 2015 às 10:58)

evento praticamente terminado e 1mm acumulado,mais um fiasco a somar a tantos outros, nisso somos campeões


----------



## Snifa (5 Out 2015 às 11:03)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> evento praticamente terminado e 1mm acumulado,mais um fiasco a somar a tantos outros, nisso somos campeões



Não estava previsto nada de especial aí para a tua zona.Só é "Fiasco" porque as expectativas estavam demasiado altas para este evento que já se sabia não ia beneficiar o Sul.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Out 2015 às 11:45)

Snifa disse:


> Não estava previsto nada de especial aí para a tua zona.Só é "Fiasco" porque as expectativas estavam demasiado altas para este evento que já se sabia não ia beneficiar o Sul.


Concordo. Aliás até fiquei de estranhar aquela coluna toda de chuva a ir para o Alentejo (e a esquivar-se de Lisboa).


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Out 2015 às 11:52)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Concordo. Aliás até fiquei de estranhar aquela coluna toda de chuva a ir para o Alentejo (e a esquivar-se de Lisboa).


estavam previstos pelo menos 10mm e não 1mm...
falam assim porque vocês têm sempre a chuva que querem


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Out 2015 às 11:56)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> estavam previstos pelo menos 10mm e não 1mm...
> falam assim porque vocês têm sempre a chuva que querem


Por acaso não tivemos lá grande chuva em Lisboa...


----------



## joralentejano (5 Out 2015 às 12:15)

Que evento mais triste este, acho que ainda foi pior que o de setembro, depois destas desilusões todas já nao tenho esperanças de nada...há sempre ali algo que leva tudo para o NW...estavam previstos 14mm, quase de certeza que nem 5mm cairam... Esta seca vai continuar porque é nisto que somos bons


----------



## trovoadas (5 Out 2015 às 20:30)

Snifa disse:


> Não estava previsto nada de especial aí para a tua zona.Só é "Fiasco" porque as expectativas estavam demasiado altas para este evento que já se sabia não ia beneficiar o Sul.



Nem este nem algum a curto/médio prazo. Vai ter de mudar muita coisa ainda a nível de sinóptica. Não tem havido nenhum evento de destacar no sudoeste da península. Nos restantes locais já não se pode dizer o mesmo. Ainda não veio "aquele" evento que quebre de vez o padrão instalado.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Out 2015 às 20:39)

trovoadas disse:


> Nem este nem algum a curto/médio prazo. Vai ter de mudar muita coisa ainda a nível de sinóptica. Não tem havido nenhum evento de destacar no sudoeste da península. Nos restantes locais já não se pode dizer o mesmo. Ainda não veio "aquele" evento que quebre de vez o padrão instalado.


realmente é verdade


----------



## joralentejano (5 Out 2015 às 21:24)

Tiagolco disse:


> Foram várias chuvadas! A situação melhorou bastante com estas frentes! Já não se pode comparar com o Alentejo


pode ter melhorado agora, mas se não chover mais tão depressa volta tudo ao mesmo...teria de ser chuva continuada, agora vai parar...e aquela previsão dos restos do furacão joaquim chegar até cá já está a desaparecer...tal como já disse no topico do sul, eu que vivo mais ao menos no campo vejo que não é com isto que as coisas se safam, os solos estão muito secos e vão engolir a agua depressa


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Out 2015 às 21:32)

joralentejano disse:


> pode ter melhorado agora, mas se não chover mais tão depressa volta tudo ao mesmo...teria de ser chuva continuada, agora vai parar...e aquela previsão dos restos do furacão joaquim chegar até cá já está a desaparecer...tal como já disse no topico do sul, eu que vivo mais ao menos no campo vejo que não é com isto que as coisas se safam, os solos estão muito secos e vão engolir a agua depressa


Tu nem imaginas a chuvada que caiu por aqui! Choveu bem mais do que aí! Há pessoas que passaram por ribeiras que estavam praticamente secas e, depois deste evento, já voltaram à sua normalidade. Está previsto voltar a chover no próximo fim de semana e depois com a humidade que tem havido também vai ajudar a manter os solos mais molhados.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Out 2015 às 21:39)

Davidmpb disse:


> Tão pronto, a seca para ti acabou não é preciso chover mais tá ao fim do mês...


Enfim...
Mencionei isso em algum lado?
É óbvio que é preciso de mais chuva para manter o solo irrigado...


----------



## joralentejano (5 Out 2015 às 21:39)

Tiagolco disse:


> Tu nem imaginas a chuvada que caiu por aqui! Choveu bem mais do que aí! Há pessoas que passaram por ribeiras que estavam praticamente secas e, depois deste evento, já voltaram à sua normalidade. Está previsto voltar a chover no próximo fim de semana e depois com a humidade que tem havido também vai ajudar a manter os solos mais molhados.


por aqui quando vinha de Portalegre haviam ribeiros já a correr bastante, choveu torrencialmente no caminho...amanhã de manhã já está tudo seco...os terrenos estavam sequissimos e duros, é obvio que nao conseguem absorver a agua toda de uma vez...veremos se continuam molhados, esse tal evento do proximo fim de semana já se foi quase todo nesta ultima saida...espero que outubro não seja a repetição de setembro senão voltamos ao mesmo...a seca severa não acaba com 20mm num dia


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Out 2015 às 21:41)

joralentejano disse:


> por aqui quando vinha de Portalegre haviam ribeiros já a correr bastante, choveu torrencialmente no caminho...amanhã de manhã já está tudo seco...os terrenos estavam sequissimos e duros, é obvio que nao conseguem absorver a agua toda de uma vez...veremos se continuam molhados, esse tal evento do proximo fim de semana já se foi quase todo nesta ultima saida...espero que outubro não seja a repetição de setembro senão voltamos ao mesmo...a seca severa não acaba com 20mm num dia


Não acaba mas melhora


----------



## joralentejano (5 Out 2015 às 21:45)

Tiagolco disse:


> Não acaba mas melhora


só se melhorar ai, se o rio não começar a correr, para mim isto não são melhoras nenhumas


----------



## joralentejano (5 Out 2015 às 21:53)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> 20mm??? já nem sei o que isso é......


nem tu, nem eu, e de certeza a região sul quase toda...
o valor que disse era de um  post qualquer aqui no fórum da região de lisboa


----------



## StormyAlentejo (6 Out 2015 às 09:43)

*Setembro chuvoso e frio desagrava seca em Portugal*
http://www.dn.pt/inicio/portugal/interior.aspx?content_id=4818593


----------



## joralentejano (6 Out 2015 às 10:04)

jotajota disse:


> *Setembro chuvoso e frio desagrava seca em Portugal*
> http://www.dn.pt/inicio/portugal/interior.aspx?content_id=4818593


Em vez de estar "Portugal" no titulo devia estar "noroeste de Portugal"


----------



## StormyAlentejo (6 Out 2015 às 10:39)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> pois... como se Portugal fosse só o Norte


Em muitos contextos é assim que infelizmente acontece!


----------



## miguel (6 Out 2015 às 11:48)

Lol palhaçada de titulo de um jornaleco tuga... não desagravou em Setembro nem ate agora em Outubro em grande parte do Pais


----------



## joralentejano (6 Out 2015 às 11:59)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> pois... como se Portugal fosse só o Norte


O significado de Portugal em todo o lado é o norte e parte do centro por causa da capital, o resto nao conta...enfim é triste


----------



## vamm (6 Out 2015 às 12:55)

joralentejano disse:


> O significado de Portugal em todo o lado é o norte e parte do centro por causa da capital, o resto nao conta...enfim é triste


Errado! "Portugal" é Norte, Centro, Deserto-que-não-precisa-ser-mencionado-porque-vão-todos-para-Sul e Algarve 
Já estou tão habituada à descriminação do Alentejo que nem sequer ligo nenhuma a isso. É uma vergonha que não se dê valor a todos por igual, mas pronto, se formos por aí, a nova novela da SIC (Coração D'Ouro) mostra os Açores, Sagres, paisagens do Alentejo, Lisboa e Porto. Entre as grandes cidades não há nada bonito para se ver 

Quanto ao tempo, seja o que for que chova, que venha ela! As terras, os animais e nós precisamos de água e se vier aos poucos, que venha. Não se pode pedir por correio ao S. Pedro, por isso não adianta de nada reclamar. Para hoje não davam chuva e eu apanhei uma bela chuvada de manhãzinha.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Out 2015 às 14:05)

vamm disse:


> Errado! "Portugal" é Norte, Centro, Deserto-que-não-precisa-ser-mencionado-porque-vão-todos-para-Sul e Algarve
> Já estou tão habituada à descriminação do Alentejo que nem sequer ligo nenhuma a isso. É uma vergonha que não se dê valor a todos por igual, mas pronto, se formos por aí, a nova novela da SIC (Coração D'Ouro) mostra os Açores, Sagres, paisagens do Alentejo, Lisboa e Porto. Entre as grandes cidades não há nada bonito para se ver
> 
> Quanto ao tempo, seja o que for que chova, que venha ela! As terras, os animais e nós precisamos de água e se vier aos poucos, que venha. Não se pode pedir por correio ao S. Pedro, por isso não adianta de nada reclamar. Para hoje não davam chuva e eu apanhei uma bela chuvada de manhãzinha.


É raro uma novela mostrar outras paisagens sem ser Lisboa ou o porto...quanto ao tempo...a chuva agora também já prefere o norte parece que tem medo do sul


----------



## dahon (6 Out 2015 às 14:15)

Mais um bocado e ainda se vai dizer que no norte não há seca. A não ser que estejam a descriminar Bragança e Guarda. 
Eu concordo que a notícia é descabida e não faz sentido nenhum ainda hoje passei pela barragem da Aguieira e já não via um nível da albufeira tão baixo há alguns anos.


----------



## Vince (6 Out 2015 às 15:05)

Esta conversa não tem nexo nenhum. Fazem ideia da quantidade de vezes que leio notícias, do tipo, "chuva regressa no fim de semana" quando já chove há uns dias no norte, mas como não chove ainda em Lisboa não chegou ainda a "Portugal"? Está constantemente a acontecer ... Ou que vem aí muito calor e é quase só no sul ? Bom, se vamos andar sempre com querelas por causa disso não saímos disto, paremos por aqui com essa discussão absurda.

E já agora, leram bem a notícia ou ficaram-se pelo título? Não diz que a seca acabou, diz que desagravou em termos gerais, desagravar<> acabar, e explicita mesmo que acabou apenas no noroeste, e que um terço do território se mantém em seca severa, o restante em seca moderada e fraca, ou seja, precisamente o que vocês estão a dizer, que acabou apenas no noroeste


----------



## trovoadas (6 Out 2015 às 22:22)

O GFS continua a adiar a mudança para o Sul ou a suposta formação de uma cut-off. Até dia 15 nada de relevante e vamos ter mais uma frente que se evapora assim que cruza o Sul. A partir daí tudo em aberto sendo que começa a aparecer um cenário algo estranho. Pessoalmente acredito que apareça algo na 3ª/4ªsemana.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Out 2015 às 22:38)

trovoadas disse:


> O GFS continua a adiar a mudança para o Sul ou a suposta formação de uma cut-off. Até dia 15 nada de relevante e vamos ter mais uma frente que se evapora assim que cruza o Sul. A partir daí tudo em aberto sendo que começa a aparecer um cenário algo estranho. Pessoalmente acredito que apareça algo na 3ª/4ªsemana.



O GFS coloca ali uma alteração do padrão a meio do mês e depois já no fim, vê-se uma depressão vinda de sul ali pros lados da Madeira. Existe 2 coisas e isso reflecte-se nos últimos anos no sul que são as depressões vindas da Madeira em direcção ao Algarve, toda a gente sabe que as melhores chuvas são aquelas que começam pelo sul. No ano passado, a precipitação ocorreu toda na 1ª quinzena do mês e depois tivemos uma 2ª quinzena bastante quente, coisa que não se vê este ano nos anos.

Trovoadas, também nós aqui no lado do Sotavento elas acontecem é quando nós menos esperemos.   Por acaso, aqui rendeu 9 mm não é nada mau, aí na Fonte de Apra quanto é que rendeu, ontem fui a São Brás e pareceu-me que tinha chovido menos do que aqui junto ao litoral.


----------



## trovoadas (7 Out 2015 às 20:08)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O GFS coloca ali uma alteração do padrão a meio do mês e depois já no fim, vê-se uma depressão vinda de sul ali pros lados da Madeira. Existe 2 coisas e isso reflecte-se nos últimos anos no sul que são as depressões vindas da Madeira em direcção ao Algarve, toda a gente sabe que as melhores chuvas são aquelas que começam pelo sul. No ano passado, a precipitação ocorreu toda na 1ª quinzena do mês e depois tivemos uma 2ª quinzena bastante quente, coisa que não se vê este ano nos anos.
> 
> Trovoadas, também nós aqui no lado do Sotavento elas acontecem é quando nós menos esperemos.   Por acaso, aqui rendeu 9 mm não é nada mau, aí na Fonte de Apra quanto é que rendeu, ontem fui a São Brás e pareceu-me que tinha chovido menos do que aqui junto ao litoral.


Algarvio...2,5mm dia 4 e 2,0mm dia 5. Sendo assim juntando a Setembro temos 19,5mm. Essa noite rendeu por isso 0,5mm em Apra. Já nem sei o que diga


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (7 Out 2015 às 20:30)

estamos condenados à seca. ainda me vêem dizer que os restos do furacão Joaquim vão provar mau tempo, ai aia enfim.... se tivermos chuvisco será o muito


----------



## miguel (7 Out 2015 às 20:34)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> estamos condenados à seca. ainda me vêem dizer que os restos do furacão Joaquim vão provar mau tempo, ai aia enfim.... se tivermos chuvisco será o muito



É muito mais provável chover mais no Sul que nos últimos 2 eventos juntos... sei que a desilusão é muita eu estou no mesmo barco mas dai até ser corvo a força toda...


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Out 2015 às 21:20)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> estamos condenados à seca. ainda me vêem dizer que os restos do furacão Joaquim vão provar mau tempo, ai aia enfim.... se tivermos chuvisco será o muito


Parece que depois dos "restos" do furacão passarem pelo Continente, haverá uma reativação do sistema e poderá trazer chuva e trovoada, podendo ser assim mais intenso que os ex-furacão 
Esperar para ver


----------



## trovoadas (8 Out 2015 às 20:40)

Para acabar com a seca no Sul só com este cenário...
Muito distante ainda


----------



## joralentejano (9 Out 2015 às 00:06)

de 47mm em apenas 24 horas passou para isto




isto em 3 dias não é nada
miséria de eventos estes  infelizmente é só o que temos...uns modelos dão uma coisa outros dão outra
só já acredito em vendo


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Out 2015 às 00:09)

joralentejano disse:


> de 47mm em apenas 24 horas passou para isto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pelo menos chove mais que aqui


----------



## joralentejano (9 Out 2015 às 00:13)

Tiagolco disse:


> Pelo menos chove mais que aqui


na ultima saida nao é grande a diferença dai para aqui...frentes numa seca como esta é o mesmo que nada...mais uma repetição dos dois ultimos eventos


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Out 2015 às 00:26)

joralentejano disse:


> na ultima saida nao é grande a diferença dai para aqui...frentes numa seca como esta é o mesmo que nada...mais uma repetição dos dois ultimos eventos


Numa seca destas cada milímetro conta...
O de Setembro foi mesmo para esquecer e este pelos vistos também...


----------



## joralentejano (9 Out 2015 às 00:35)

Tiagolco disse:


> Numa seca destas cada milímetro conta...
> O de Setembro foi mesmo para esquecer e este pelos vistos também...


 sim... Mas precisamos de mm suficientes para esta seca chegar ao fim...nada melhor que cut offs nestas situações


----------



## manelmeteo (9 Out 2015 às 18:55)

http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/meteogramas/gfs-portugal


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Out 2015 às 19:05)

73.1mm para Portalegre nos próximos 10 dias, era bom era


----------



## Snifa (9 Out 2015 às 19:15)

Não posso deixar de contar esta, hoje quando ia na rua reparei em duas senhoras ( já com certa idade) que falavam sobre o Joaquin, a determinada altura uma delas  pergunta: mas  afinal o que é isso do Joaquin que falaram na televisão? A outra senhora, prontamente, respondeu : não ouviste  as notícias ? Vai ser um terramoto!


----------



## Batalha64 (9 Out 2015 às 20:10)

Estou com dificuldade em aceder ao radar do IPMA ao clicar no radar volta para pagina inicial da previsão para tarde de hoje. Alguém tem o mesmo problema ?


----------



## Célia Salta (9 Out 2015 às 21:02)

Batalha64 disse:


> Estou com dificuldade em aceder ao radar do IPMA ao clicar no radar volta para pagina inicial da previsão para tarde de hoje. Alguém tem o mesmo problema ?


tente este

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.remote/index.jsp
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.radar/

A mim esta a dar perfeitamente


----------



## Batalha64 (9 Out 2015 às 22:30)

celia salta disse:


> tente este
> 
> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.remote/index.jsp
> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.radar/
> ...


Obrigado, assim ta bem.


----------



## Thomar (10 Out 2015 às 10:10)

Snifa disse:


> Não posso deixar de contar esta, hoje quando ia na rua reparei em duas senhoras ( já com certa idade) que falavam sobre o Joaquin, a determinada altura uma delas  pergunta: mas  afinal o que é isso do Joaquin que falaram na televisão? *A outra senhora, prontamente, respondeu : não ouviste  as notícias ? Vai ser um terramoto! *


Essa é demais!...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (10 Out 2015 às 11:33)

Tanta conversas na comunicação social para quê?? eu já sabia que ia ser isto, chuvisco e céu nublado e no satélite nem se vê nada de jeito. A sorte é que desta vez não apanho desilusão porque já estava à espera disto


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Out 2015 às 19:57)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Tanta conversas na comunicação social para quê?? eu já sabia que ia ser isto, chuvisco e céu nublado e no satélite nem se vê nada de jeito. A sorte é que desta vez não apanho desilusão porque já estava à espera disto


Ahaha acho que já não podes dizer isso


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (10 Out 2015 às 20:35)

Porque não?? Continuo a poder dizer, tenho 2mm acumulados portanto......


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Out 2015 às 21:21)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Porque não?? Continuo a poder dizer, tenho 2mm acumulados portanto......


Epah! Então decide-te! No seguimento sul parecia que estavas feliz com a chuva...pelo menos deu a entender...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (10 Out 2015 às 21:43)

lê bem porque estava a ser irónico


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Out 2015 às 21:45)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> lê bem porque estava a ser irónico


Oh  desculpa então


----------



## vamm (10 Out 2015 às 22:54)

Desde que vi as notícias do Joaquin na comunicação social, comecei a ver as pessoas bastante preocupadas porque vinha aí_ um furacão, deram ventos fortes e muita chuva_. Tirando a noite toda com um episódio de vento parecido ao da semana passada e chuva fraca/moderada, não vi mais nada de "especial". Mas dizem que vai piorar nos próximos dias, né? Veremos se a seca não afugentou a chuva toda para o norte


----------



## huguh (11 Out 2015 às 14:41)

ontem tive imensos amigos a perguntarem-me "então o furacão a que horas vem?" "é só isto o furacão?"
enfim, frases que irritam, se esta gente soubesse sequer o que é um furacão...
culpa da comunicação social de m**** que temos que nem uma noticia sabem dar.


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Out 2015 às 14:54)

huguh disse:


> ontem tive imensos amigos a perguntarem-me "então o furacão a que horas vem?" "é só isto o furacão?"
> enfim, frases que irritam, se esta gente soubesse sequer o que é um furacão...
> culpa da comunicação social de m**** que temos que nem uma noticia sabem dar.


Que ignorância...
As pessoas deviam informar-se mais em vez de andarem a mandar bitaites sem fundamento algum...
Enfim...


----------



## Mike26 (11 Out 2015 às 16:23)

Tiagolco disse:


> Que ignorância...
> As pessoas deviam informar-se mais em vez de andarem a mandar bitaites sem fundamento algum...
> Enfim...



Infelizmente, o problema não é só devido à falta de informação por parte das pessoas mas sim da informação mal transmitida e incompleta por parte da imprensa.. É verdade que há muita gente que não se informa mas também há uma parte que "come e cala". Infelizmente, a grande parte da população "encaixa" tudo o que a imprensa diz e nem sequer se questiona sobre a veracidade dessa informação (já não falando apenas no que toca à meteorologia) e, na minha opinião, é esse o grande problema. Ora, como temos uma imprensa muito fraca e manipuladora cá em Portugal, o povo passa por burro quando o grande problema aqui não é só não saber interpretar mas sim não procurarem outras formas de se informarem relativamente ao tema em questão.


----------



## vamm (12 Out 2015 às 11:07)

Mike26 disse:


> o grande problema aqui não é só não saber interpretar mas sim não procurarem outras formas de se informarem relativamente ao tema em questão.


As pessoas não o fazem por preguiça e falta de tempo. Falo por mim: tenho acesso aqui ao site e à internet em geral, posso muito bem aceder ao IPMA e ver as previsões, mas são muitas as vezes em que o vejo na TV, logo pela manhã e me engano redondamente (algo que já falei aqui). Dizerem que no sul não chove, vai estar um sol magnífico de verão e no fim aparecem trovoadas doidas que _ninguém percebe como é que isso aconteceu_. Lá está, as pessoas confiam naquilo que dizem na TV e nem vão confirmar a outro lado, porque tomam-no como certo.


----------



## Orion (13 Out 2015 às 19:30)

2015 nos Açores até tem sido uma excelente representação dos cenários do aquecimento global. Um padrão meteorológico tendencialmente seco a muito seco. E os episódios de chuva têm sido relativamente pouco frequentes e com uma expressividade curta na duração mas tendencialmente intensa nos valores. Escrevo isto porque está novamente modelado mais um episódio de chuva severa, o segundo ou terceiro este ano.

Continuam desaparecidas as frentes que trazem (ou traziam) chuva consistente para todas as ilhas. Isto para não fazer referência às vezes em que diversos sistemas frontais passavam sucessivamente. O _Accuweather _prevê um inverno seco para a PI. A Madeira deve também sofrer dada a sua proximidade. Os Açores são uma incógnita devendo-se esperar pela posição do anticiclone. Mas duvido muito que o inverno seja (muito) chuvoso.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Out 2015 às 20:10)

Estou a ver que vamos ter uma situação idêntica ao Outono/Inverno 2014/2015...meses de outono bastantes chuvosos e meses de inverno secos...este ano o cenário é pior porque as barragens e coisas desse genero estão muito baixas...esperemos que não se concretize mas com o avanço dos anos o aquecimento global começa a fazer cada vez mais efeito


----------



## james (13 Out 2015 às 20:59)

Isso do aquecimento global tem muito que se lhe diga. 

Por exemplo,  aqui na minha zona,  o recente ano hidrológico esteve quase na média,  a maior parte dos últimos anos hidrológicos esteve na média ou alguns estiveram mesmo muito acima da média. 
Este ano,  houve de facto um período com temperaturas acima da média,  mas desde Julho,  às temperaturas estão dentro ou abaixo da média. 

Em 2006,  2009 ,  2010 e 2011 tivemos dos invernos mais frios dos últimos 20-25 anos ( e alguns nevões históricos) . 

Por vezes,  há a tendência ,  após um ano um pouco menos chuvoso,  para entrar no campo da especulação e no desânimo. 

E andar também a falar já de previsões para 3/4 meses e quase como andar a tentar descobrir os números do euromilhoes.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Out 2015 às 21:13)

james disse:


> Isso do aquecimento global tem muito que se lhe diga.
> 
> Por exemplo,  aqui na minha zona,  o recente ano hidrológico esteve quase na média,  a maior parte dos últimos anos hidrológicos esteve na média ou alguns estiveram mesmo muito acima da média.
> Este ano,  houve de facto um período com temperaturas acima da média,  mas desde Julho,  às temperaturas estão dentro ou abaixo da média.
> ...


sim, é verdade que ainda falta muito para o inverno...previsões como estas falham muitas vezes...mas quanto a isso da média, 2015 aqui está muito abaixo da média quanto a chuva, em 10 meses só abril é que esteve na média, quanto a temperatura têm sido quase todos acima, vamos ver como será daqui para a frente, mas pode-se dizer que isto já pode ter a ver algo com o aquecimento global


----------



## StormyAlentejo (13 Out 2015 às 22:34)

O que eu noto é que ultimamente a duração das chuvas é menor, mas com mais intensidade. Lembro-me de quando era puto (e não sou assim tão velho) havia dias em que chovia quase sem nenhuma interrupção, mas aquela chuva típica de inverno sem fazer estragos.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Out 2015 às 23:22)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Nesta saída do GFS houve mais um grande corte na precipitação. Até sábado vai ser só cortar como sempre


 Para quê insistir na seca?! Estão sempre a ser pessimistas e não pensam por um segundo na hipótese de chover...
Lá porque os últimos meses têm sido secos, não quer dizer que esse padrão continue para sempre...
Até já há bastantes provas de que as coisas estão a mudar...
Estão sempre a dizer "de certeza que vão cortar na chuva" ou "que a seca continue"...Já irrita! Pensem por um segundo na probabilidade de haver mais instabilidade. Por amor de Deus...


----------



## joralentejano (13 Out 2015 às 23:37)

Tiagolco disse:


> Para quê insistir na seca?! Estão sempre a ser pessimistas e não pensam por um segundo na hipótese de chover...
> Lá porque os últimos meses têm sido secos, não quer dizer que esse padrão continue para sempre...
> Até já há bastantes provas de que as coisas estão a mudar...
> Estão sempre a dizer "de certeza que vão cortar na chuva" ou "que a seca continue"...Já irrita! Pensem por um segundo na probabilidade de haver mais instabilidade. Por amor de Deus...


É verdade o pessimismo,  antes de chover tambem era assim, porque todos os eventos passavam de mais de 40mm para menos de 10mm, se isso acontecesse desta vês já nao teria esperanças,  agora cortou, na próxima run pode voltar a meter, alias, os acumulados previstos nunca de chegam a concretizar porque ora chove mais do que aquilo ou menos...sei que a seca ainda nao acabou, mas posso dizer que pelo menos aqui desagravou muito porque o rio voltou a correr e os campos já estão a ficar verdes...como é óbvio quero que chova mais, isto nao é suficiente, esperemos que assim continue e que nao pare...agora o que falta são cheias normais no rio para a barragem voltar a encher...estou com esperanças de que este inverno vá ser bom...pensemos positivo...nada está perdido


----------



## boneli (14 Out 2015 às 01:17)

Eu só gostava de ter as certezas que certos colegas têm por aqui....certezas meteorológicas é algo que nunca entendi e nem sei como há gente que as tem.


----------



## stormiday (14 Out 2015 às 12:38)

james disse:


> Espero que ainda possa  ser um bom evento,  mas pelo GFS,  no Norte tem vindo quase a sempre a baixar a sua severidade.  No Sul,  com mais ou menos precipitacao,  acho que está garantido um bom evento.


Pois, por aquilo que tenho vindo a acompanhar estou a ficar cada vez mais triste. A cada run que sai, de facto, a precipitação cada vez é menos


----------



## StormyAlentejo (14 Out 2015 às 13:23)

O Sul também merece chuva!!!


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Out 2015 às 21:22)

Bem o pessoal do Sul vai ter um evento daqueles. O primeiro é logo em grande. Lá está, no Algarve quando é para cair cai a sério, pois estas situações provêm sempre de depressões a SW que provocam muita instabilidade. Que saudades que tenho de um bom evento convectivo por cá. Ultimamente temos tido bons eventos de chuva cá no Norte, mas fracos no que diz respeito a trovoadas.

Venha de lá então essa instabilidade e chuva que tanta falta faz. Agora é a vez do pessoal do Norte seguir pelo computador.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Out 2015 às 21:34)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Bem o pessoal do Sul vai ter um evento daqueles. O primeiro é logo em grande. Lá está, no Algarve quando é para cair cai a sério, pois estas situações provêm sempre de depressões a SW que provocam muita instabilidade. Que saudades que tenho de um bom evento convectivo por cá. Ultimamente temos tido bons eventos de chuva cá no Norte, mas fracos no que diz respeito a trovoadas.
> 
> Venha de lá então essa instabilidade e chuva que tanta falta faz. Agora é a vez do pessoal do Norte seguir pelo computador.


Já era sem tempo  Nunca se sabe se o norte ainda leva com alguma trovoada


----------



## lserpa (14 Out 2015 às 21:48)

É desta que o aeroporto fica sem teto outra vez? Lolol


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Out 2015 às 21:52)

lserpa disse:


> É desta que o aeroporto fica sem teto outra vez? Lolol


Ahaha a brincar, a brincar...


----------



## Rui Alex (15 Out 2015 às 11:13)

Off-topic... A quem é que eu posso agradecer por agendar a chegada destas depressões sempre para os fins-de-semana? É que assim posso ficar em casa a assistir a tudo ao vivo e em direto. Não há melhor.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (15 Out 2015 às 11:36)

Rui Alex disse:


> Off-topic... A quem é que eu posso agradecer por agendar a chegada destas depressões sempre para os fins-de-semana? É que assim posso ficar em casa a assistir a tudo ao vivo e em direto. Não há melhor.


Eu também gostava de saber! Espero que haja ao menos uma trovoada para fotografar!


----------



## Rui Alex (15 Out 2015 às 12:00)

Desculpas ao moderador que moveu o meu post para aqui! Ainda estou a conhecer os cantos à casa e só li agora sobre as restrições aos off-topic nos threads de seguimento. Prometo que me estou a esforçar por não dar mais trabalho


----------



## james (15 Out 2015 às 14:15)

O IPMA e conservador,  se num evento,  numa dada região,  existir 5 % de possibilidades de aguaceiros,  por exemplo,  eles referem que existe essa possibilidade. 

No entanto,  estou surpreendido por,  pelo menos,  não haver a clássica referência " em especial no centro e sul ".  Das duas uma,  ou estamos perante um ultra - conservadorismo na previsão meteorológica ou então,  os meteorologistas do IPMA,  na sua visão profissional,  vislumbram que este evento poderá estender - se um pouco mais no território do que o previsto. 

Vamos ver,  agora fiquei curioso.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (15 Out 2015 às 14:24)

Acabou a seca, segundo dizem. 
http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/2015-10-15-Autoridades-afastam-cenario-de-seca-em-Portugal-


----------



## miguel (15 Out 2015 às 14:32)

Depois deste fim de semana devem vir dizer que já temos agua a mais...


----------



## Dias Miguel (15 Out 2015 às 14:46)

james disse:


> O IPMA e conservador,  se num evento,  numa dada região,  existir 5 % de possibilidades de aguaceiros,  por exemplo,  eles referem que existe essa possibilidade.
> 
> No entanto,  estou surpreendido por,  pelo menos,  não haver a clássica referência " em especial no centro e sul ".  Das duas uma,  ou estamos perante um ultra - conservadorismo na previsão meteorológica ou então,  os meteorologistas do IPMA,  na sua visão profissional,  vislumbram que este evento poderá estender - se um pouco mais no território do que o previsto.
> 
> Vamos ver,  agora fiquei curioso.



Off-Topic: @james, creio que ninguém consegue determinar o que se irá passar durante o fim de semana, dadas tantas variantes, numa situação que parece ser bastante rara... E também fiquei bastante curioso com todos os prognósticos.
Quando ao IPMA tenho a mesma opinião. Sempre ouvi dizer que mais vale jogar pelo seguro, mas recordo-me sempre de comparar as previsões do IPMA e do AEMET quando era novo (pois via mais televisão espanhola do que portuguesa e também vivia a 5 kms da fronteira), e as previsões do AEMET eram mais fiáveis que as nacionais. 
Sei que a situação melhorou bastante mas, ainda no passado fim de semana, o AEMET previu a evolução do que ocorreu mais cedo do que o IPMA.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Out 2015 às 23:16)

O Hirlam está bastante generoso para o litoral centro:


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Out 2015 às 23:32)

Seria uma benção, a zona oeste precisa e muito de água, espero bem que se concretize, embora preferisse que não fosse em regime torrencial como parece ser o caso, esperemos que não traga problemas. O nosso clima é muito disto, do 8 passamos para o 80 num ápice.


----------



## Geiras (16 Out 2015 às 00:47)

Ao ver o Anticiclone aproximar-se a Norte e a empurrar a depressão para Oeste, vem-me à cabeça esta imagem 
"Mete-te já no teu lugar"


----------



## MSantos (16 Out 2015 às 00:57)

Geiras disse:


> Ao ver o Anticiclone aproximar-se a Norte e a empurrar a depressão para Oeste, vem-me à cabeça esta imagem
> "Mete-te já no teu lugar"



Desta vez acho (e espero) que a depressão vai (possa) fazer frente ao AA !!


----------



## Vince (16 Out 2015 às 10:58)

Para já parece um cão que que comanda as coisas


----------



## StormyAlentejo (16 Out 2015 às 11:28)

E que seja um cão raivoso para animar a malta do Sul!


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Out 2015 às 11:45)

Que dê umas dentadas valentes.


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Out 2015 às 17:01)

Geiras disse:


> Ao ver o Anticiclone aproximar-se a Norte e a empurrar a depressão para Oeste, vem-me à cabeça esta imagem
> "Mete-te já no teu lugar"



Muito bom! 



MSantos disse:


> Desta vez acho (e espero) que a depressão vai (possa) fazer frente ao AA !!



Todos os modelos prevêem tal situação, uma breve descida da depressão e depois sobe outra vez. Esperemos que assim fique...


----------



## Brunomc (16 Out 2015 às 18:44)

Já estão a fazer grande drama com o que ai vem..
Não vejo nada de anormal para esta altura. lol


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Out 2015 às 18:53)

Brunomc disse:


> Já estão a fazer grande drama com o que ai vem..
> Não vejo nada de anormal para esta altura. lol


Referes-te a quem? Claro que é normal, mas tem sido tão raro acontecer este tipo de evento, que às vezes algumas pessoas exageram...


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Out 2015 às 18:54)

Brunomc disse:


> Já estão a fazer grande drama com o que ai vem..
> Não vejo nada de anormal para esta altura. lol


Também acho, pelo menos para mim vai ser um evento perfeitamente normal, não espero nada de anormalidade.


----------



## vamm (16 Out 2015 às 19:06)

Seja como for, rádios e jornais já espalharam o aviso de que vai chover muito no sul e centro do país., mas de todos os comentários que ouvi hoje e ontem sobre o tempo deste fim-de-semana (feito pelas pessoas daqui da zona), cheguei à conclusão de que todos acham que é exagero falarem em muita chuva, uma vez que falaram do furacão e pouco ou nada caiu. As pessoas ouviram _furacão_ e pronto, acharam que era isso, agora não acreditam que o tempo se vá agravar ou que caia uma pinga que seja.
Só lamento que pensem assim, a meio de Outubro.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (16 Out 2015 às 19:17)

O pessoal está é entusiasmado, porque como já referiram aqui este tipo de acontecimentos tem sido raro.


----------



## miguel (16 Out 2015 às 19:27)

Para o pessoal do norte seria um evento banal... para o pessoal do Sul em que me incluo vai ser aquele evento esperado desde o inicio do ano e não é todos os anos que ocorre!!


----------



## Vince (16 Out 2015 às 20:11)

Com alguma sorte pode ser um "drought killer", nem fraco nem forte demais, evento para ajudar a acabar com a seca no sul, idealmente sem fazer estragos.


----------



## miguel (16 Out 2015 às 20:18)

Pelo que vi nos modelos penso que o centro está naquela bola que passou esta tarde na Madeira e vai passar a oeste de Lisboa, poderá isto dizer que o grosso da precipitação a mais problemática poderia ficar no mar...Domingo e Segunda devemos ter umas bonitas imagens de Satélite com o centro a SW de Lisboa


----------



## james (16 Out 2015 às 20:41)

Continuo a não perceber as discrepâncias entre os modelos ( em especial o GFS)  e as previsões do IPMA. 

Convém não esquecer que o IPMA prevê instabilidade para todo o território,  com aviso amarelo para todos os distritos e com previsão de aguaceiros fortes e trovoadas.


----------



## MSantos (16 Out 2015 às 20:43)

Brunomc disse:


> Já estão a fazer grande drama com o que ai vem..
> Não vejo nada de anormal para esta altura. lol



Não vi ninguém a fazer drama algum, é apenas a natural expectativa deste poder vir a ser o primeiro bom evento de chuva nos últimos meses no Sul do País.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (16 Out 2015 às 22:42)

O meteo centro está mais prevenido...


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Out 2015 às 22:56)

MSantos disse:


> Não vi ninguém a fazer drama algum, é apenas a natural expectativa deste poder vir a ser o primeiro bom evento de chuva nos últimos meses no Sul do País.



É uma situação que não ocorre no Algarve há 11 meses. Por isso, está tudo dito. Agora, só para desabafar, se Faro tiver mais de 1000 mm neste ano hidrológico é sinal que as contas batem certo, mas isso só relevo se Faro chegar aos 1000 mm ou lá perto.


----------



## StormRic (16 Out 2015 às 23:07)

algarvio1980 disse:


> se Faro tiver mais de 1000 mm neste ano hidrológico é sinal que as contas batem certo, mas isso só relevo se Faro chegar aos 1000 mm ou lá perto.



Mas isso é admitindo que os períodos interanuais de média normal são assim tão curtos. E se eles forem na verdade de 50 ou mesmo de 100 anos?


----------



## lserpa (16 Out 2015 às 23:11)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> O meteo centro está mais prevenido...


O centro meteo é o mais exagerado que há lolo


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Out 2015 às 17:27)

Este evento já deu o que tinha a dar, e mais uma vez não foi nada de especial  1,1mm acumulado hoje


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Out 2015 às 19:23)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Este evento já deu o que tinha a dar, e mais uma vez não foi nada de especial  1,1mm acumulado hoje


Ainda não acabou...
Ainda há o dia de amanhã todo


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Out 2015 às 19:51)

O evento está a dar-lhe bem na fronteira neste momento, ainda bem porque o interior Sul precisava mesmo de chuva. 
Para o litoral sul continua a frente de instabilidade que ás vezes visita Lisboa


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Out 2015 às 20:07)

Pluviometros bem "aconchegados" até às 20h de hoje, visão geral do território.

Sul







Sul/Centro






Centro






Norte






Precipitação mal distribuída um pouco por todo o país, no Sul apenas o interior e Faro acumularam mais, no Centro/Sul evidente precipitação na fronteira com o valor de Elvas nos 40 mm, e depois acumulados gordos em certos sítios da capital devido à passagem de células. No Centro, Castelo Branco e serras a acumularem bem com a passagem da linha de instabilidade, já para o litoral só algumas estações é que choveu violentamente, valor de Coimbra está em 1º nos acumulados.
Depois temos a região Norte onde é evidente a passagem de menos chuva, mas mesmo ainda bons acumulados entre Braga e Castelo Branco devido a rotação da linha de instabilidade.
As regiões com menos chuva de hoje são o corredor central do país.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Out 2015 às 20:37)

amanhã ainda deve ser pior, só o Algarve é que deve apanhar alguma coisa


----------



## DaniFR (18 Out 2015 às 23:31)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Centro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Esses 53mm em Coimbra correspondem à estação de São Martinho, que nos últimos eventos tem registado sempre valores muito superiores aos das outras estações da zona. Provavelmente, tem lixo nas conchas do pluviómetro e por causa disso está a registar precipitação a mais.
A EMA de Coimbra, Bencanta, que até fica na mesma freguesia, acumulou 41,8mm*.  *


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Out 2015 às 00:19)

DaniFR disse:


> Esses 53mm em Coimbra correspondem à estação de São Martinho, que nos últimos eventos tem registado sempre valores muito superiores aos das outras estações da zona. Provavelmente, tem lixo nas conchas do pluviómetro e por causa disso está a registar precipitação a mais.
> A EMA de Coimbra, Bencanta, que até fica na mesma freguesia, acumulou 41,8mm*.  *


Ah, então assim foi mesmo uma estação de Lisboa que fica no top 1


----------



## blade (19 Out 2015 às 08:53)

A precipitação tem ocorrido maioritariamente no oceano e relâmpagos muito fraquinho como sempre foi e sempre será mas não há problema porque para a semana há mais e para a outra e ainda para a outra No ano passado por esta altura ainda estávamos com 30ºc, mas este Outubro não está frio apesar das pessoas associarem chuva com frio, já não há mais 30ºc para ninguém este ano


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Out 2015 às 16:55)

1337 disse:


> Lisboa já costuma ser um íman para este tipo de coisas, voçês (lisboetas) queixam-se muito, mas a verdade é que muitas células se formam aí mesmo em cima, ou então quando vêm do mar atinge com frequência e em cheio em Lisboa. O caso de ontem, a minha análise é que parece que o Tejo teve bastante influência nas formações, reparem que nas imagens de radar, houve uma célula que nasceu mesmo por cima do Tejo. Posso estar aqui a dizer uma asneirada mas não me parece coincidência.


O grande problema é a raridade desse tipo de eventos...


----------



## james (22 Out 2015 às 13:04)

O ECMWF e o GFS ( em especial este)  tem vindo a ensaiar uma bela entrada fria para o final da próxima semana,  seria a primeira da época.  Aguardam - se novos desenvolvimentos.


----------



## 1337 (23 Out 2015 às 14:58)

Tem piada que amanhã até vai chover e ninguém fala acerca disso. A fruta tem sido tão grande no sul que já nem ligam a um dia normal de chuva


----------



## vamm (23 Out 2015 às 15:21)

1337 disse:


> Tem piada que amanhã até vai chover e ninguém fala acerca disso. A fruta tem sido tão grande no sul que já nem ligam a um dia normal de chuva


Se a _fruta_ tivesse sido grande é que era motivo para falar, mas como a _fruta _durou tão pouco tempo em comparação ao tempo de seca... só resta esperar por mais. Até porque... esta semana tem sido toda ela quente, abafada... basicamente como a minha mãe diz _o tempo está mono_. E é só isso, porque estar a fazer uma festa por vir aí "chuva", quando na verdade ela vem, descarrega bem um dia ou dos, depois estão 20 e tal graus durante outros 2 ou 3 dias.

Realmente também estava à espera de boas novidades por aqui, mas anda tudo tão calado... e eu pelo que vi no windguru, amanhã é dia de chuva e terça-feira também, mas não será nada de especial.


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2015 às 10:50)

vamm disse:


> Se a _fruta_ tivesse sido grande é que era motivo para falar, mas como a _fruta _durou tão pouco tempo em comparação ao tempo de seca... só resta esperar por mais. Até porque... esta semana tem sido toda ela quente, abafada... basicamente como a minha mãe diz _o tempo está mono_. E é só isso, porque estar a fazer uma festa por vir aí "chuva", quando na verdade ela vem, descarrega bem um dia ou dos, depois estão 20 e tal graus durante outros 2 ou 3 dias.
> 
> Realmente também estava à espera de boas novidades por aqui, mas anda tudo tão calado... e eu pelo que vi no windguru, amanhã é dia de chuva e terça-feira também, mas não será nada de especial.



Atenção: os valores dos acumulados do mês no Algarve até já ultrapassam os valores normais em alguns locais. Não desejes outro 1989 (ou 88, ou 87, ou 96 até, já sem falar em 49)
A seca vai sendo desagravada gradualmente, esperar que seja cancelada em poucos dias ou mesmo num mês é desejar chuvas tão torrenciais que causam prejuízos piores do que a seca, nomeadamente a remoção de solo, queda de árvores, danos em estruturas, acidentes pessoais. Por mim vai muito bem assim, aos poucos com regularidade.


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2015 às 10:55)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Pluviometros bem "aconchegados" até às 20h de hoje, visão geral do território.



 mensagens assim também ficam bem no tópico de monitorização do clima de Portugal, uma vez que não há um tópico de seguimento global do território, como há para cada região em separado.


----------



## vamm (24 Out 2015 às 12:44)

StormRic disse:


> Atenção: os valores dos acumulados do mês no Algarve até já ultrapassam os valores normais em alguns locais. Não desejes outro 1989 (ou 88, ou 87, ou 96 até, já sem falar em 49)
> A seca vai sendo desagravada gradualmente, esperar que seja cancelada em poucos dias ou mesmo num mês é desejar chuvas tão torrenciais que causam prejuízos piores do que a seca, nomeadamente a remoção de solo, queda de árvores, danos em estruturas, acidentes pessoais. Por mim vai muito bem assim, aos poucos com regularidade.


Não digo que vá mal assim, mas isso é no Algarve e o Alentejo não tem sido bem assim.


----------



## miguel (24 Out 2015 às 14:29)

Aqui a chuva é tanta este mês que nem na média ainda está...


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Out 2015 às 15:16)

StormRic disse:


> Atenção: os valores dos acumulados do mês no Algarve até já ultrapassam os valores normais em alguns locais. Não desejes outro 1989 (ou 88, ou 87, ou 96 até, já sem falar em 49)
> A seca vai sendo desagravada gradualmente, esperar que seja cancelada em poucos dias ou mesmo num mês é desejar chuvas tão torrenciais que causam prejuízos piores do que a seca, nomeadamente a remoção de solo, queda de árvores, danos em estruturas, acidentes pessoais. Por mim vai muito bem assim, aos poucos com regularidade.



Eu cá desejo outro 1989, para ver como é agora, depois de tanta construção em leitos de cheia, terrenos que existiam em 1989 e agora são apartamentos e estradas.  Por acaso, quero viver outro 1989, agora estes anos que leva os dias todos enfadonhos e não cai nada de jeito, fico farto, mais vale chover 30 mm em 2 horas e fazer sol mesmo nesse dia, do que estar 3 dias nublados e acumular 1 mm.  Em 1989, aquilo é que era chuva, era com cada uma melhor que a outra.  Entre VRSA e Alcoutim, a paisagem continua a mesma, sem ervas sem nada e a barragem está mais baixa, embora a água esteja castanhada.


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2015 às 18:44)

vamm disse:


> Não digo que vá mal assim, mas isso é no Algarve e o Alentejo não tem sido bem assim.



Continuo a defender que vai no bom caminho, vai caindo aos poucos, é preferível, prepara melhor os terrenos para absorverem intensidades maiores sem se perderem em escorrência superficial imediata e arrastamento de solos. Não é a quantidade total que faz uma boa rega mas a regularidade e distribuição espacial equilibrada.


----------



## lserpa (25 Out 2015 às 13:11)

OMG, esta anómala negativa no atlântico das sst, são um íman para anticiclones...  Espero bem que o tédio invernal do ano passado não se venha a repetir...  O GFS demonstra mesmo isso e modela um anticiclone semi permanente e robusto até +384 pelo menos  detesto ser pessimista, odiei o ultimo inverno ''verão'' aqui nos Açores...


----------



## rozzo (25 Out 2015 às 14:04)

O regime de chuva no sul depende muito mais dos regimes torrenciais, de cut off, desse  tipo de padrão,  que até, ironia das ironias, é favorecido por bloqueios em certas posições. Para quê insistir na choradeira das comparações de pouco chover no sul quando há frentes com 200mm no norte? É mesmo assim o normal desses regimes frontais causarem a distribuição desigual. O norte sim depende desses regimes. Sempre foi e será assim, mas continue-se a lamentar o óbvio. Enfim...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Out 2015 às 15:36)

lserpa disse:


> OMG, esta anómala negativa no atlântico das sst, são um íman para anticiclones...  Espero bem que o tédio invernal do ano passado não se venha a repetir...  O GFS demonstra mesmo isso e modela um anticiclone semi permanente e robusto até +384 pelo menos  detesto ser pessimista, odiei o ultimo inverno ''verão'' aqui nos Açores...


Vai ser mais um inverno em que vamos estar condenados ao anticiclone


----------



## meteo (25 Out 2015 às 15:42)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Vai ser mais um inverno em que vamos estar condenados ao anticiclone



Porquê? Teoria baseada em que fundamento?


----------



## lserpa (25 Out 2015 às 19:39)

meteo disse:


> Porquê? Teoria baseada em que fundamento?


Simples, é só ver as tendências que todos os modelos apresentam até às +386 horas. Até a tendência da NAO é para que se torne positiva


----------



## james (25 Out 2015 às 20:11)

lserpa disse:


> Simples, é só ver as tendências que todos os modelos apresentam até às +386 horas. Até a tendência da NAO é para que se torne positiva




Mas essa tendência é para as próximas 386 h ou já está decretado para todo o Outono e Inverno?  E que ainda não percebi.


----------



## lserpa (25 Out 2015 às 20:28)

james disse:


> Mas essa tendência é para as próximas 386 h ou já está decretado para todo o Outono e Inverno?  E que ainda não percebi.


 falo apenas nas duas próximas duas semanas, e apenas deixo um desabafo, no que diz respeito às SST's se se mantiver a tendência negativa, maior a probabilidade de um anticiclone semi permanente nessa área. Temos um exemplo bem recente disso no inverno passado, onde ocorreu um dos mais secos invernos nos Açores... Mas, isto que acabo de dizer, não será chapa 5, ou seja, não deve ser tomado como certeza, isso seria errado, todos nós sabemos que a atmosfera é dinâmica e por mais modelos que haja ela fará sempre o que lhe apetecer...  no tempo ninguém manda... Não esqueçamos que o verão de São Martinho está aí a chegar, dai a provável tendência... Espero eu que o padrão mude após esse período


----------



## lserpa (25 Out 2015 às 20:37)

@james , tu aí por cima costumas a beneficiar com este tipo de padrão  quando há bloqueio a SW dos Açores, tudo o que vem de oeste para este passa por aí, incluindo boas entradas de ar frio!


----------



## meteo (25 Out 2015 às 22:47)

lserpa disse:


> falo apenas nas duas próximas duas semanas, e apenas deixo um desabafo, no que diz respeito às SST's se se mantiver a tendência negativa, maior a probabilidade de um anticiclone semi permanente nessa área. Temos um exemplo bem recente disso no inverno passado, onde ocorreu um dos mais secos invernos nos Açores... Mas, isto que acabo de dizer, não será chapa 5, ou seja, não deve ser tomado como certeza, isso seria errado, todos nós sabemos que a atmosfera é dinâmica e por mais modelos que haja ela fará sempre o que lhe apetecer...  no tempo ninguém manda... Não esqueçamos que o verão de São Martinho está aí a chegar, dai a provável tendência... Espero eu que o padrão mude após esse período



Eu compreendo a ideia, e percebo que as anomalias de temperatura do oceano afetem a predominância do Anticiclone num certo local, para Novembro... Daí em diante, essa anomalia poderá muito bem alterar-se para os meses de Inverno. Por isso não entendo a ideia de se falar já do Inverno com certezas.
E um anticiclone permanente a Norte/Noroeste dos Açores até pode favorecer a precipitação no Sul. Há tantos fatores em jogo, que dizer que no Inverno vai ser seco ou não, é impossível. No máximo pode haver tendências, e mesmo elas, muito falíveis.


----------



## james (25 Out 2015 às 23:32)

lserpa disse:


> @james , tu aí por cima costumas a beneficiar com este tipo de padrão  quando há bloqueio a SW dos Açores, tudo o que vem de oeste para este passa por aí, incluindo boas entradas de ar frio!




Podiam vir,  o inverno passado também foi fracote por cá nesse campo.


----------



## Ruipedroo (26 Out 2015 às 00:37)

A malta do Sul outra vez com festa, epá!  

A sério, que ano mau de trovoadas este, espero bem que o o Novembro e Dezembro se ridimam, um pouco como em 2009, caso contrário será o pior desde que faço registos (2008).

A ver se há alguma coisa esta semana, ou então terei o primeiro mês de Outubro sem qualquer trovoada em 7 anos.


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Out 2015 às 01:04)

Ruipedroo disse:


> A malta do Sul outra vez com festa, epá!


É preciso ter muita sorte 
Dois eventos com trovoada em menos de uma semana e que nem sequer estavam previstos...


----------



## Ruipedroo (26 Out 2015 às 01:07)

Tiagolco disse:


> É preciso ter muita sorte
> Dois eventos com trovoada em menos de uma semana e que nem sequer estavam previstos...



Acontece, situações convectivas são sempre de difícil previsão, embora ache que o IPMA dormiu um bocado nesta.

Isso aconteceu aqui no ano passado, no dia 31 de Outubro, tremenda trovoada aqui no Minho e não estava nada previsto.


----------



## james (26 Out 2015 às 01:30)

Ruipedroo disse:


> A malta do Sul outra vez com festa, epá!
> 
> A sério, que ano mau de trovoadas este, espero bem que o o Novembro e Dezembro se ridimam, um pouco como em 2009, caso contrário será o pior desde que faço registos (2008).
> 
> A ver se há alguma coisa esta semana, ou então terei o primeiro mês de Outubro sem qualquer trovoada em 7 anos.




Aqui no Minho,  acho que é mesmo um dos piores anos de sempre em termos de trovoadas.


----------



## 1337 (26 Out 2015 às 15:39)

Verdade, já nem me lemnbro da última vez que trovejou, miserável mesmo.


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Out 2015 às 15:41)

1337 disse:


> Verdade, já nem me lemnbro da última vez que trovejou, miserável mesmo.


Tem sido um mau ano para todos. Tirando esta semana já não ouvia trovoada desde Abril!


----------



## StormRic (26 Out 2015 às 16:31)

Ruipedroo disse:


> A malta do Sul outra vez com festa, epá!



Já há um ano que não se via aqui em Carcavelos algo assim decente.


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Out 2015 às 19:19)

Mais uma cutt off a SW de Sagres a ser cozinhada. O pessoal do Sul poderá ter um dos melhores outonos dos últimos anos.


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Out 2015 às 19:26)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Mais uma cutt off a SW de Sagres a ser cozinhada. O pessoal do Sul poderá ter um dos melhores outonos dos últimos anos.


No ano passado acho que foi melhor e as cut-off's começaram a surgir em Setembro. Este ano, só no final deste mês é que tivemos algo de interessante, mas muito localmente.


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Out 2015 às 20:03)

Tiagolco disse:


> No ano passado acho que foi melhor e as cut-off's começaram a surgir em Setembro. Este ano, só no final deste mês é que tivemos algo de interessante, mas muito localmente.



Sim, mas isso eram cut off's a oeste, a afectar no geral todo o continente. Falo no seu posicionamento a S/SW, a beneficiar mais o Sul.


Parece que vai acontecer já pela segunda vez este outono, o que não se vê todos os anos.


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Out 2015 às 22:24)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Mas o problema é que quem vai ser beneficiado deve ser só Algarve, o Alentejo que tanta falta tem de chuva deve ficar a ver navios


E voltámos ao mesmo...
No Alentejo chove sempre menos, não há nada a fazer! O clima é assim!
Era escusado estarem sempre a bater na mesma tecla vezes e vezes sem conta...


----------



## StormyAlentejo (29 Out 2015 às 10:18)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Sim, mas isso eram cut off's a oeste, a afectar no geral todo o continente. Falo no seu posicionamento a S/SW, a beneficiar mais o Sul.
> 
> 
> Parece que vai acontecer já pela segunda vez este outono, o que não se vê todos os anos.


Muito resumidamente, podem explicar o que é Cut off?


----------



## Vince (29 Out 2015 às 10:35)

jotajota disse:


> Muito resumidamente, podem explicar o que é Cut off?



São estas depressões que se isolam da circulação habitual,







O sul do país geralmente recebe pouca chuva nas superfícies frontais das depressões atlânticas a noroeste, as frentes quando chegam ao sul já estão bastante fracas.
Chuva mesmo a sério no sul geralmente chega apenas via estas depressões que se isolam e se "soltam" da circulação zonal, daí o nome de "cutoff", há um bloqueio atmosférico que faz com que estas depressões se desprendam (cut) da circulação e mergulhem neste caso para sul.
E esse padrão até tem estado bastante favorável desde há muitas semanas, dai nem se compreender certas mensagens, só pode ser por grande desconhecimento.
Até tenho medo do que vem aí de choradeira quando finalmente se estabelecer um anticiclone que provavelmente acabará por aparecer algures em Novembro, seria normal, e antes em Novembro que em Dezembro se assim for.


----------



## Iceberg (29 Out 2015 às 11:41)

Julgo que todos sempre aprendemos nos bancos da escola, que no nosso país o norte é mais chuvoso e o sul é mais seco. Sempre assim foi, dada a maior influência oceânica no norte e a maior proximidade africana no sul.

Por isso, não entendo esta constante lamentação pela falta de chuva no sul do nosso território.

Ou talvez perceba…

Existiu ali uma fase, talvez pelos anos 90, quando se começaram a notar algumas alterações, não no clima, mas no clima que nós, nas nossas curtas vidas terrenas, experimentámos, e que se traduziam de facto nalgumas depressões que iniciavam a incursão no nosso território pelo sul, progredindo para o centro e mais tarde chegando ao norte. Quem não se lembra dessas previsões, que davam períodos de chuva no sul, progredindo para norte ao longo do dia. Existiu ali uma fase de alguns anos em que isso sucedia com maior frequência.

Talvez os que hoje se lamentam pela falta de chuva no sul face ao norte (supostamente sempre beneficiado pela precipitação), tenham presente nos seus registos de memória, ainda que de forma subconsciente, esses tempos mais «molhados» nas terras do sul de Portugal.

Mas o que nos ensinaram sempre nos «manuais» foi mais chuva a norte, mais seco a sul…o que não significa que num futuro (que já não poderemos testemunhar) não se verifique o inverso… afinal, o grande Sara já foi verdejante e húmido…


----------



## PedroMAR (29 Out 2015 às 11:54)

A cada saída a "água", parece queres ficar toda em Espanha


----------



## rozzo (29 Out 2015 às 12:08)

Convém ver mais modelos que o GFS pessoal...
Já devíamos estas mais que vacinados para a falta de consenso em modelos quando falamos de estruturas com pouca extensão espacial e tanta imprevisibilidade como cut-off's.. Basta ir à catástrofe modelística do GFS o fim-de-semana passado...

Assim não vamos passar desta onda bipolar entre a euforia e o choradinho a cada saída em que um só modelo muda completamente as previsões!


----------



## vamm (29 Out 2015 às 12:10)

Até sou capaz de concordar contigo em certos pontos, @Iceberg mas noutros nem tanto e passo a explicar porquê:
- Sempre que só chove no sul, os do norte reclamam que _o sul é que tem a festa toda_. Afinal também reclamam da seca ou não?
- Na escola também aprendi que quanto maior é a seca, essa funciona como repelente da chuva... agora se isso é certo ou não, não faço ideia, a verdade é que o @Vince já explicou o porquê.
- O constante _ataque _ao sul é por reclamarmos que não chove, como é óbvio temos que reclamar ou não? Há campos de cultivo, animais e afins que necessitam de água. Nós necessitamos de água, logo, temos que reclamar de não sermos beneficiados com isso, apesar de ninguém mandar na meteorologia. _Ah e tal mas chove no sul_, pois chove, mas o sul não é só o Algarve e lá até pode chover, mas a Serra de Monchique grande parte das vezes faz de travão, manda tudo para Espanha ou de novo para o mar... mais acima está quieto. Se vem de Espanha, passa a fronteira e _grande parte das vezes_ morre logo. Se vem pelo litoral, falando especialmente da zona de Milfontes, etc., chega aqui a esta Serrazita de 300 e poucos metros (Cercal), esbarra e custa a passar (exemplo disso foi a noite de ante-ontem em que estava a chover bem em Milfontes e 30km para lá da Serra nada, céu praticamente limpo.
- Durante o verão, o norte reclama que chove e faz vento, que não parece verão. Nós nem abrimos o bico, porque verão sempre foi sinónimo de 35ºC/40ºC, nos últimos 3/4 anos as temperaturas baixaram bastante. No inverno, que é sinónimo de chuva, o norte reclama que quer neve, nós reclamamos que queremos chuva, claro.

O que é que eu concluo deste meu discurso? Que nenhum de nós está bem com aquilo que tem.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (29 Out 2015 às 13:52)

vamm disse:


> Até sou capaz de concordar contigo em certos pontos, @Iceberg mas noutros nem tanto e passo a explicar porquê:
> - Sempre que só chove no sul, os do norte reclamam que _o sul é que tem a festa toda_. Afinal também reclamam da seca ou não?
> - Na escola também aprendi que quanto maior é a seca, essa funciona como repelente da chuva... agora se isso é certo ou não, não faço ideia, a verdade é que o @Vince já explicou o porquê.
> - O constante _ataque _ao sul é por reclamarmos que não chove, como é óbvio temos que reclamar ou não? Há campos de cultivo, animais e afins que necessitam de água. Nós necessitamos de água, logo, temos que reclamar de não sermos beneficiados com isso, apesar de ninguém mandar na meteorologia. _Ah e tal mas chove no sul_, pois chove, mas o sul não é só o Algarve e lá até pode chover, mas a Serra de Monchique grande parte das vezes faz de travão, manda tudo para Espanha ou de novo para o mar... mais acima está quieto. Se vem de Espanha, passa a fronteira e _grande parte das vezes_ morre logo. Se vem pelo litoral, falando especialmente da zona de Milfontes, etc., chega aqui a esta Serrazita de 300 e poucos metros (Cercal), esbarra e custa a passar (exemplo disso foi a noite de ante-ontem em que estava a chover bem em Milfontes e 30km para lá da Serra nada, céu praticamente limpo.
> ...



Falta referir que o pessoal de Lisboa se queixa pela falta de trovoadas!!


----------



## Iceberg (29 Out 2015 às 14:01)

vamm disse:


> Até sou capaz de concordar contigo em certos pontos, @Iceberg mas noutros nem tanto e passo a explicar porquê:
> - Sempre que só chove no sul, os do norte reclamam que _o sul é que tem a festa toda_. Afinal também reclamam da seca ou não?
> - Na escola também aprendi que quanto maior é a seca, essa funciona como repelente da chuva... agora se isso é certo ou não, não faço ideia, a verdade é que o @Vince já explicou o porquê.
> - O constante _ataque _ao sul é por reclamarmos que não chove, como é óbvio temos que reclamar ou não? Há campos de cultivo, animais e afins que necessitam de água. Nós necessitamos de água, logo, temos que reclamar de não sermos beneficiados com isso, apesar de ninguém mandar na meteorologia. _Ah e tal mas chove no sul_, pois chove, mas o sul não é só o Algarve e lá até pode chover, mas a Serra de Monchique grande parte das vezes faz de travão, manda tudo para Espanha ou de novo para o mar... mais acima está quieto. Se vem de Espanha, passa a fronteira e _grande parte das vezes_ morre logo. Se vem pelo litoral, falando especialmente da zona de Milfontes, etc., chega aqui a esta Serrazita de 300 e poucos metros (Cercal), esbarra e custa a passar (exemplo disso foi a noite de ante-ontem em que estava a chover bem em Milfontes e 30km para lá da Serra nada, céu praticamente limpo.
> ...



Caro vamm,

Obrigado pelo teu comentário, que apreciei e com o qual concordo genericamente.

Apenas algumas notas:

- quando chove no sul, eu nunca reclamo da vossa festa, até porque apenas chove por aí algumas vezes e não muitas vezes;

- «quanto_ maior é a seca, essa funciona como repelente da chuva_», nunca tinha lido esta observação, podes detalhar um pouco mais?

- sem dúvida, a água é muito necessária, e desejo que o sul, e em especial o Algarve não venha de facto a tornar-se no futuro uma extensão do norte africano;

- e, tens razão, nos fóruns reclama-se muito, e então no Verão de facto os nortenhos queixam-se muito da falta de calor e ausência de nortada, mas esquecem-se que o típico verão do norte/litoral é maioritariamente com temperaturas frescas, nortadas, nevoeiros e alguns chuviscos.

Abraço.


----------



## Orion (29 Out 2015 às 14:29)

Iceberg disse:


> afinal, o grande Sara já foi verdejante e húmido…



Devido à inclinação do eixo da Terra não o eventual aquecimento global por si. Se o Saara e a Península Arábica já foram húmidas imagina que outras terras ficaram áridas. Algo catastrófico se ocorrer em poucas centenas de anos (200 ou 300).


----------



## james (29 Out 2015 às 14:41)

O  Sara já teve algumas extensões de savana e alguma chuva em zonas mais centrais,  que agora são desérticas,  nunca foi propriamente uma floresta verdejante com muita água.


----------



## MSantos (29 Out 2015 às 14:52)

Iceberg disse:


> Julgo que todos sempre aprendemos nos bancos da escola, que no nosso país o norte é mais chuvoso e o sul é mais seco. Sempre assim foi, dada a maior influência oceânica no norte e a maior proximidade africana no sul.
> 
> Por isso, não entendo esta constante lamentação pela falta de chuva no sul do nosso território.
> 
> ...



É importante referir que neste momento o Centro e Sul ainda está a recuperar de uma grande seca, por isso a malta "chora" pela chuva mais do que o habitual.


----------



## boneli (29 Out 2015 às 15:18)

vamm disse:


> Até sou capaz de concordar contigo em certos pontos, @Iceberg mas noutros nem tanto e passo a explicar porquê:
> - Sempre que só chove no sul, os do norte reclamam que _o sul é que tem a festa toda_. Afinal também reclamam da seca ou não?
> - Na escola também aprendi que quanto maior é a seca, essa funciona como repelente da chuva... agora se isso é certo ou não, não faço ideia, a verdade é que o @Vince já explicou o porquê.
> - O constante _ataque _ao sul é por reclamarmos que não chove, como é óbvio temos que reclamar ou não? Há campos de cultivo, animais e afins que necessitam de água. Nós necessitamos de água, logo, temos que reclamar de não sermos beneficiados com isso, apesar de ninguém mandar na meteorologia. _Ah e tal mas chove no sul_, pois chove, mas o sul não é só o Algarve e lá até pode chover, mas a Serra de Monchique grande parte das vezes faz de travão, manda tudo para Espanha ou de novo para o mar... mais acima está quieto. Se vem de Espanha, passa a fronteira e _grande parte das vezes_ morre logo. Se vem pelo litoral, falando especialmente da zona de Milfontes, etc., chega aqui a esta Serrazita de 300 e poucos metros (Cercal), esbarra e custa a passar (exemplo disso foi a noite de ante-ontem em que estava a chover bem em Milfontes e 30km para lá da Serra nada, céu praticamente limpo.
> ...



Eu não me queixo do que tenho aqui em Braga, como nunca me queixei nos 5 anos que vivi em Tomar ou nos 6 anos que vivi no Alentejo.

A metereologia é como é e não podemos alterar nada relativamente a chover mais no Norte do que no Sul e no Sul ser mais quente no Verão que no Norte.

Uma coisa tenho noção..desde que ando neste fórum, que quem se lamenta são quase sempre os mesmos. Às vezes com razão e outras vezes sem razão. Queixam-se por antecipação, queixam-se por saídas de modelos de distâncias de meses e semanas, queixam-se mesmo que as médias estejam dentro do normal, ou o AA  anda perto, simplesmente queixam-se...a minha filtragem é simples primeiro olho para o nome de quem escreve e só depois é que vou ler o que esse forista escreve, para não cair no erro de ler o muro das lamentações.

Curiosamente existem foristas que só escrevem para se lamentar que não chove e depois desaparecem quando chove regressando quando deixa de chover, para fazer a análise catastrófica dos modelos com seca interminável.

Uma coisa é certa, depois de os moderadores "darem tanto na cabeça" ao pessoal aqui do fórum, parece que começaram a perceber que por mais descabido que as queixas possam ser existem tópicos certos para as fazer como este e tópicos para análises com cabeça tronco e membros.


----------



## james (29 Out 2015 às 15:24)

Convém referir que nem só as oscilações periódicas na precipitacao ou o aquecimento global ( de forma indireta)  contribuem para a desertificação. 

A acção humana direta também influência ( e muito)  a aceleração da desertificação de determinada área. 

Da mesma forma que se crê que no antigo Sara,  a utilização excessiva dos solos com a pastorícia acelerou a erosão,  no sul da Península Ibérica tem sido cometidos demasiados erros para regiões onde chove poucas vezes ( utilização excessiva dos solos com culturas que exigem muita água,  utilização de água em excesso,  desarborização,  campos de golf, betonizacao de áreas férteis),  estás questões tem que ser encaradas como sérios problemas,  porque senão,  de futuro até podem vir cut - offs com frequência,  mas se continuar a chover o mesmo número de dias por ano e estes problemas não forem travados,  continuará o processo de desertificação.


----------



## vamm (29 Out 2015 às 15:41)

jotajota disse:


> Falta referir que o pessoal de Lisboa se queixa pela falta de trovoadas!!


Eu desejo que elas nem apareçam, portanto, fiquem com elas todas ou então pede ali ao pessoal de Évora que as encaminhe, que lá normalmente elas têm íman 




Iceberg disse:


> Caro vamm,
> 
> Obrigado pelo teu comentário, que apreciei e com o qual concordo genericamente.
> 
> ...



_*_Car_a_, sff 

Atenção que eu falei do Norte em geral, não foi para ninguém em específico. E porquê? Porque nos últimos dois ou três fins-de-semana agendaram sempre aqui para baixo qualquer coisa que tem vindo de Sul para Norte ou só até ao Centro, então lá vêm sempre os mesmos, como diz o @boneli, reclamar ou mandar a posta de que _os do sul têm sempre a festa toda_ (isto é uma piada, certo? "sempre"? Não devo morar cá, só pode).

«nunca tinha lido esta observação, podes detalhar um pouco mais?»
Até podia detalhar, mas não estou certa se tinha algo a ver com a humidade nos solos/calor nos solos... bom, qualquer coisa assim. Confesso que não prestei muita atenção a isso na altura, mas a verdade é que até os mais velhos comentam isso às vezes ("com uma seca destas é normal que não chova" e coisas do género).


----------



## miguel (29 Out 2015 às 17:22)

Quando se fala de barriga cheia é sempre bom!! O pessoal do Sul  anda sempre com fome é natural os eventos são sempre tão escassos... E quando como eu se adora condições mais extremas é natural que se reclame mas o mal é o pais onde se vive que é muito soft em condições extremas...


----------



## StormyAlentejo (29 Out 2015 às 17:31)

Quando é que marcamos a viagem só de ida para os States?!


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Out 2015 às 19:08)

vamm disse:


> Eu desejo que elas nem apareçam, portanto, fiquem com elas todas ou então pede ali ao pessoal de Évora que as encaminhe, que lá normalmente elas têm íman
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eu por acaso andei a falar da instabilidade no Sul, mas nunca em modo de reclamação.

Mandei uma posta sobre as trovoadas que Lisboa tem tido mas sempre em tom de brincadeira e no tópico apropriado, não sei de que membros falas.


----------



## Névoa (29 Out 2015 às 19:52)

james disse:


> O  Sara já teve algumas extensões de savana e alguma chuva em zonas mais centrais,  que agora são desérticas,  nunca foi propriamente uma floresta verdejante com muita água.


Eu tenho lido sobre este assunto aqui e ali, acho que o Saara foi verde por algum tempo, num passado relativamente recente (que os nossos antepassados muito longínquos teriam testemunhado), mas que antes disso era um deserto e que voltou a sê-lo. Salvo erro, a wiki diz que o AA teria sido responsável pela sua desertificação (desculpem estar a falar de memória sem poder confirmar com citações o que digo), mas se este já era um deserto antes isso não bate muito certo.
Havia lá uma árvore antigamente, a única que restou e que resistiu a tudo por um tempo enorme, mas que teve o seu fim atropelada por um motorista bébado, que foi de encontro à unica árvore que havia em centenas de quilómetros. Enfim.


----------



## vamm (29 Out 2015 às 19:57)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Eu por acaso andei a falar da instabilidade no Sul, mas nunca em modo de reclamação.
> 
> Mandei uma posta sobre as trovoadas que Lisboa tem tido mas sempre em tom de brincadeira e no tópico apropriado, não sei de que membros falas.


Normalmente quem nunca se acusa é quem é, não é assim?


----------



## João Pedro (29 Out 2015 às 20:00)

vamm disse:


> (...) mas a verdade é que até os mais velhos comentam isso às vezes ("com uma seca destas é normal que não chova" e coisas do género).


 Assim algo deste género, certo? 





Fonte

Também me vou lamentar: pá, quero trovoadas! Já nem me lembro da última vez que ouvi uma!


----------



## Névoa (29 Out 2015 às 21:00)

Névoa disse:


> Eu tenho lido sobre este assunto aqui e ali, acho que o Saara foi verde por algum tempo, num passado relativamente recente (que os nossos antepassados muito longínquos teriam testemunhado), mas que antes disso era um deserto e que voltou a sê-lo. Salvo erro, a wiki diz que o AA teria sido responsável pela sua desertificação (desculpem estar a falar de memória sem poder confirmar com citações o que digo), mas se este já era um deserto antes isso não bate muito certo.
> Havia lá uma árvore antigamente, a única que restou e que resistiu a tudo por um tempo enorme, mas que teve o seu fim atropelada por um motorista bébado, que foi de encontro à unica árvore que havia em centenas de quilómetros. Enfim.


Errata: a wiki não diz que o AA foi o responsável pela desertificação do Saara, mas sim que


A secura do deserto do Saara e dabacia mediterrânea é devido a subsidência do ar no sistema.


E afirma que


Os seres humanos vivem na extremidade do deserto há quase 500 mil anos. Durante a última glaciação, o deserto do Saara foi mais úmido (como o Leste africano) do que é agora, e já possuiu densas florestas tropicais. Seu clima era tão diferente que recentes estudos revelaram que o Rio Nilocorria antigamente para o Oceano Atlânticoem vez de desaguar no mar Mediterrâneo. Uma mudança de poucos graus[3][4] no eixo de rotação terrestre causou, há cerca de 10 mil anos, uma grande transformação climática gerando o Saara.


Por outro lado, acho certas frases da wiki bem confusas, como


Ao redor de 2 500 a.C., as monçõesrecuaram para o sul onde está hoje,[12] que conduziram a desertificação do Saara. O deserto está atualmente árido na forma que o conhecemos hoje há aproximadamente 13.000 anos.



https://pt.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anticiclone_dos_Açores

https://pt.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deserto_do_Saara

Agora não posso procurar por fontes, mas pelo menos o deserto do médio oriente tem que ser bem mais antigo que 13000 anos, e já li sobre isso quando pesquisava sobre a origem do gato doméstico (13000 anos é muito pouco para este efeito). Depois procuro por outras fontes, então.


----------



## Vince (29 Out 2015 às 21:04)

miguel disse:


> mas o mal é o pais onde se vive que é muito soft em condições extremas...



Miguel, quantos quilómetros tiveste que fazer nos EUA aqui há uns meses na "Tornado Alley" em pleno pico da temporada?


----------



## miguel (29 Out 2015 às 21:49)

Vince disse:


> Miguel, quantos quilómetros tiveste que fazer nos EUA aqui há uns meses na "Tornado Alley" em pleno pico da temporada?



11mil quilómetros


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Out 2015 às 22:58)

Névoa disse:


> Errata: a wiki não diz que o AA foi o responsável pela desertificação do Saara, mas sim que
> 
> 
> A secura do deserto do Saara e dabacia mediterrânea é devido a subsidência do ar no sistema.
> ...


Não é por nada que se encontra petróleo no Médio Oriente apesar de ser um deserto. Há milhares de anos aquilo deve ter sido uma floresta tropical ou pântano. As mudanças climáticas obviamente que existem, mas desde a revolução industrial que o processo se acelera exponencialmente...


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Out 2015 às 23:00)

João Pedro disse:


> Assim algo deste género, certo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Essa deve ser das primeiras estações meteorológicas que apareceram.


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Out 2015 às 23:57)

Encontrei este vídeo muito assustador mas ao mesmo tempo interessante 
Desculpem mudar o tema do tópico assim de repente...


----------



## Ruipedroo (30 Out 2015 às 00:17)

Tiagolco disse:


> Encontrei este vídeo muito assustador mas ao mesmo tempo interessante
> Desculpem mudar o tema do tópico assim de repente...



Esse vídeo é épico, mas pouco assustador se for comparado com este. Vou deixar em spoiler pois pode-se considerar um vídeo que fere os mais sensíveis. Portanto se o forem não vejam. 



Spoiler







Mostra mesmo o lado negro destas situações. Dá para sentir na pele o que passam estas pessoas quando tem um F5 a passar à porta. Absolutamente aterrador.


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Out 2015 às 00:36)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Esse vídeo é épico, mas pouco assustador se for comparado com este. Vou deixar em spoiler pois pode-se considerar um vídeo que fere os mais sensíveis. Portanto se o forem não vejam.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!! Retiro o que disse! Nem quero imaginar a mistura de sentimentos que ocorre neste tipo de situação...porém os americanos já estão, algo, habituados a fenómenos extremos como este.


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Out 2015 às 18:59)

Deixo aqui esta noticia sobre o deserto do Atacama, no Chile, que neste momento está coberto de flores! Consequências do forte El Niño.

http://www.dn.pt/sociedade/interior...-do-mundo-esta-coberto-de-flores-4862519.html


----------



## camrov8 (30 Out 2015 às 19:34)

parece que lá fora tambem gostam do termo mini tornado


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Out 2015 às 23:34)

camrov8 disse:


> parece que lá fora tambem gostam do termo mini tornado


Enfim...Sensacionalismo...


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Out 2015 às 20:21)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> nas actuais circunstâncias em que se encontro o sudeste do Alentejo e Algarve, só um aviso vermelho com quase 100mm é que salvava a região. Os modelos do IST dão 0MM para a região do Ribatejo e Grande Lisboa e interior do Alentejo


Quase todos os modelos estão em concordância de que vai chover imenso no baixo alentejo e Algarve! Tu achas que um dia de chuva iria tirar o alentejo da seca? Tem mais calma...


----------



## joralentejano (31 Out 2015 às 20:23)

Preferia ter 100mm num mês que em um dia, aquilo que está previsto para o Algarve só vai causar estragos, sinceramente desejo chuva mas não é dessa maneira


----------



## Orion (31 Out 2015 às 20:47)

O aviso laranja do IPMA só indica que esta instituição está a seguir o ECM, o que não deve ser surpresa para a maior parte das pessoas. Também não deve ser surpresa para ninguém que o IPMA também lança avisos de acordo com o que a realidade lhe indica ou sugere, que nem sempre corresponde ao cenário do modelo. Portanto, há que esperar


----------



## james (31 Out 2015 às 20:55)

Muitas vezes basta uma pequena mudança de trajetória de uma frente,  de última hora, para desagravar um aviso ou,  pelo contrário, aumentar o nível de alerta, o que nem sempre é acompanhado pela rapidez da atualização de avisos pelo IPMA.

Dou um exemplo. Em Outubro de 2013, houve um evento com bastante convecção aqui no Minho e só quando o evento se aproximava do fim da sua fase mais aguda ( e já com graves problemas de inundações),  e que o IPMA  actualizou o aviso para vermelho.


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Out 2015 às 21:21)

Orion disse:


> O aviso laranja do IPMA só indica que esta instituição está a seguir o ECM, o que não deve ser surpresa para a maior parte das pessoas. Também não deve ser surpresa para ninguém que o IPMA também lança avisos de acordo com o que a realidade lhe indica ou sugere, que nem sempre corresponde ao cenário do modelo. Portanto, há que esperar



Pior, não é, os avisos serem laranjas ou vermelhos, pior mesmo, é que, pelo menos, aqui em Olhão, ninguém limpou nada, o alerta da ANPC saiu a poucas horas atrás, é fim de semana.  Na última vez, caíram cerca de 20 mm por aqui, o túnel encheu e algumas casas entrou água e levaram 1 dia para reabrirem o túnel ao trânsito. O que pode salvar amanhã, é as horas em que está previsto ocorrer mais precipitação é a baixa-mar, que é sempre bom, mas não resolve tudo. Vamos supor que vai cair essa quantidade prevista pelo GFS, metade de Olhão fica inundado, onde moro é a descer por isso não há água que chegue aqui. Eu moro a 1 km do túnel e a água que corre aqui, vai parar lá dentro. Só para terem uma ideia.  Depois existe o bairro dos pescadores e da cavalinha, dois bairros problemáticos quando chove demais, é uma autêntica piscina.


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Out 2015 às 21:29)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Pior, não é, os avisos serem laranjas ou vermelhos, pior mesmo, é que, pelo menos, aqui em Olhão, ninguém limpou nada, o alerta da ANPC saiu a poucas horas atrás, é fim de semana.  Na última vez, caíram cerca de 20 mm por aqui, o túnel encheu e algumas casas entrou água e levaram 1 dia para reabrirem o túnel ao trânsito. O que pode salvar amanhã, é as horas em que está previsto ocorrer mais precipitação é a baixa-mar, que é sempre bom, mas não resolve tudo. Vamos supor que vai cair essa quantidade prevista pelo GFS, metade de Olhão fica inundado, onde moro é a descer por isso não há água que chegue aqui. Eu moro a 1 km do túnel e a água que corre aqui, vai parar lá dentro. Só para terem uma ideia.  Depois existe o bairro dos pescadores e da cavalinha, dois bairros problemáticos quando chove demais, é uma autêntica piscina.


Se caísse em Lisboa então...nem digo nada...
Não estou a desvalorizar mas espero que não aconteça nada de catastrófico...


----------



## dahon (31 Out 2015 às 22:25)

Será difícil interiorizar o conceito de muita chuva num curto prazo não tem qualquer benefício, a única coisa que traz é prejuízos. No post quando disseste que só um aviso vermelho salvava pensei que era ironia mas afinal acreditas mesmo que vai ser uma situação de perigo eminente para a população que vai salvar uma região da seca. Isso é uma autêntica barbaridade, desculpa a sinceridade.


----------



## AndréGM22 (31 Out 2015 às 22:29)

Há de fato uma diferença entre desejar chuva e afirmar que apenas uma aviso vermelho salva a região da seca, como se isso fosse algo de positivo, quando é mais ao contrário


----------



## dahon (31 Out 2015 às 22:35)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> falam assim porque têm sempre a chuva necessária e que gostam, e nós não, e depois quando parece que vem um vento decente para o centro e sul chega à hora e começa o corte e começamos a ver que vai dar em nada


Mais um conceito que tens de interiorizar. As condições meteorológicas ou o clima na região em que vivemos não funciona conforme o gosto. Eu não tenho que gostar ou deixar de gostar pura e simplesmente posso observar e apreciar,mais nada.

Se fosse por gosto Portugal por mim podia ser o tornado alley da Europa. (estou a exagerar como é óbvio)


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Out 2015 às 22:45)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> falam assim porque têm sempre a chuva necessária e que gostam, e nós não, e depois quando parece que vem um vento decente para o centro e sul chega à hora e começa o corte e começamos a ver que vai dar em nada


De acordo com a tua lógica o país pode ficar todo destruído e só assim é que ficas satisfeito com a quantidade de chuva que cai... 
Desculpa lá meu, isso é ridículo!


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Out 2015 às 22:58)

Muitas vezes o Sul e o Centro têm eventos que o Norte não tem. O Sul sempre teve menos precipitação que o Centro e Norte, sempre foi e sempre será assim. Há anos de maior seca e há anos com precipitações acima da média. Para exemplo, o Alto Alentejo está acima da média este ano, mas também não tem sido comum.
Dito isto, o ano ainda não acabou, e este é um evento com uma génese muito a Sul, logo para quê chorar se até o Algarve pode perder alguma parte do evento e choverem 40mm em vez de 100? (qualquer uma destas quantidades, em qualquer localização num curto espaço de tempo seria um evento ainda significativo, diga-se, e com alguns prejuízos especialmente onde o terreno ainda está muito seco) Andar com choradeiras constantes nada resolve, e enquanto hoje é o pessoal do Centro/Sul a queixar-se, daqui a dois meses pode ser o Norte. É assim que funciona a meteorologia em Portugal, colocar posts sempre a dizer o mesmo e a queixar-se que não chove não mudará nada, e só desestabiliza os tópicos em questão.


----------



## dahon (31 Out 2015 às 23:06)

Em jeito de brincadeira deixo aqui a previsão que daqui a uns meses vai ser o pessoal do norte a queixar-se de ainda não ter caído pelo menos 1 metro de neve à porta de casa.


----------



## vamm (31 Out 2015 às 23:28)

dahon disse:


> Em jeito de brincadeira deixo aqui a previsão que daqui a uns meses vai ser o pessoal do norte a queixar-se de ainda não ter caído pelo menos 1 metro de neve à porta de casa.


não falei do assunto há muito tempo e eles já aí andam!
Quanto a chover no sul... que chova, mas que chova como nós gostamos/eu gosto: moderada, certinha e sem grandes abusos.


----------



## james (1 Nov 2015 às 22:13)

A partir de sexta começa o" verão de S. Martinho", com um bocado de sorte ( com as temperaturas que vão surgindo nos modelos)  até e capaz de dar para dar um saltinho a praia.


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Nov 2015 às 22:29)

james disse:


> A partir de sexta começa o" verão de S. Martinho", com um bocado de sorte ( com as temperaturas que vão surgindo nos modelos)  até e capaz de dar para dar um saltinho a praia.


No algarve vai ser mais complicado


----------



## Charlie Moreira (1 Nov 2015 às 22:50)

o tempo cada vez esta mais incerto..hj andei de tshirt com temperaturas bastante agradaveis,algo que a uns anos atrás era impensável em Novembro!
lembro me de ir a aldeia e ter de acender a lareira neste dia..


----------



## james (1 Nov 2015 às 23:00)

O tempo frio ( frio daquele de bater o dente)  e cada vez menos de ano para ano,  não vale a pena andar a inventar.  Começa em meados de Dezembro e,  a meio de Fevereiro,  às vezes já andamos com temperaturas de 20/25 graus.
E nem sequer estou a falar das regiões mais quentes.

Nevões ( e invernos) como aquele de 83 já parecem quase uma recordação histórica.


----------



## Célia Salta (1 Nov 2015 às 23:44)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> o tempo cada vez esta mais incerto..hj andei de tshirt com temperaturas bastante agradaveis,algo que a uns anos atrás era impensável em Novembro!
> lembro me de ir a aldeia e ter de acender a lareira neste dia..



Que bom... ou nao XD

Hoje pelos sítios que eu andei era só vento desagradável... era tudo pelos ares...
Fui a uma feira e era só roupas e ferros de tendas pelo chão...


----------



## Célia Salta (1 Nov 2015 às 23:46)

james disse:


> A partir de sexta começa o" verão de S. Martinho", com um bocado de sorte ( com as temperaturas que vão surgindo nos modelos)  até e capaz de dar para dar um saltinho a praia.




Com o andamento que isto leva ainda vamos a praia no Natal, como no verão...


----------



## miguel (1 Nov 2015 às 23:48)

celia salta disse:


> Com o andamento que isto leva ainda vamos a praia no Natal, como no verão...



Isso é o sonho da maioria dos Portugueses...


----------



## james (1 Nov 2015 às 23:49)

celia salta disse:


> Com o andamento que isto leva ainda vamos a praia no Natal, como no verão...




Com o andamento que isto leva, um dia destes temos tempo ameno até ao natal,  e verdade...

Já no ano passado tive temperaturas de 25 graus, pelo menos uma vez, no início de Dezembro...


----------



## Agreste (1 Nov 2015 às 23:51)

o histório de anos de El Niño não deixa ninguém descontente... desde chuvadas que levam tudo à frente até neve no mês de março ou abril.


----------



## Célia Salta (1 Nov 2015 às 23:52)

miguel disse:


> Isso é o sonho da maioria dos Portugueses...



Como sonhar ainda nao paga imposto ainda sonho em acordar no Natal com neve a porta


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Nov 2015 às 00:03)

celia salta disse:


> Como sonhar ainda nao paga imposto ainda sonho em acordar no Natal com neve a porta


Para ti é mais provável do que para mim


----------



## Célia Salta (2 Nov 2015 às 00:05)

Tiagolco disse:


> Para ti é mais provável do que para mim



Teoricamente há uns anos nevou em Lisboa e aqui nada


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Nov 2015 às 00:09)

celia salta disse:


> Teoricamente há uns anos nevou em Lisboa e aqui nada


Foi só neve molhada. Não acumulou nada, acho...só tinha 7 anos, não me lembro


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Nov 2015 às 00:17)

celia salta disse:


> Teoricamente há uns anos nevou em Lisboa e aqui nada



A quem o diz, em 2006 fiquei pior que estragado quando vi nevar na praia, no Alentejo e em Lisboa e aqui nem um mísero água-neve. E no Caramulo idem aspas aspas. Na altura nem me interessava muito a sério pela meteorologia, mas já era um louco pela neve não fosse eu o Mr. Neves. Contudo por estupidez ainda não me inteirei do que aconteceu ao certo penso que houve uma iso 0 a colocar-se mesmo em cima do litoral (não foi?). Mas também estou em crer que teve muito a ver com a circulação dos aguaceiros (e a minha zona deve ter ficado numa sombra de aguaceiros), sim porque neve a cotas baixas em Portugal é quase sempre em regime de aguaceiros, pós frontais que arrastam ar frio, mas que para aqui na maior parte das vezes deixam apenas granizo


----------



## james (2 Nov 2015 às 00:19)

Se voltasse a nevar como nos anos 50,  e que era... 

Enfim,  sonhos...


----------



## JAlves (2 Nov 2015 às 01:39)

Tiagolco disse:


> Foi só neve molhada. Não acumulou nada, acho...só tinha 7 anos, não me lembro



Foi um bocadinho mais do que neve molhada.

Nevão a cotas baixas - 29 Janeiro 2006


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Nov 2015 às 01:57)

james disse:


> Se voltasse a nevar como nos anos 50,  e que era...
> 
> Enfim,  sonhos...



Eu por aqui vivi um sonho e foi apenas há seis anos. Dia 9 de Janeiro de 2009, neve com acumulação à porta de casa, a 60m de altitude. Cheguei a fazer bolas de neve na escola e a atirá-las aos amigos. 

A máxima desse dia foi 3ºC. Um dia lendário.

Barcelos:


Rotunda em Braga que faço todos os dias. Até me emociono :


----------



## james (2 Nov 2015 às 01:59)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Eu por aqui vivi um sonho e foi apenas há seis anos. Dia 9 de Janeiro de 2009, neve com acumulação à porta de casa, a 60m de altitude. Cheguei a fazer bolas de neve na escola. A máxima desse dia foi 3ºC. Um dia lendário.




Lembro - me bem desse dia também,  memorável!


----------



## david 6 (2 Nov 2015 às 09:09)

e eu em 2006 em Coruche lembro me tão bem, sonho de um dia voltar a ver isto na minha zona 


esta foto é de um café na Fajarda no inicio da rua onde moro







um dia... pode ser que...


----------



## james (2 Nov 2015 às 10:41)

E eu que já tinha guardado no armário a roupa de verão , convencido de que caminhavamos para o inverno e eis que o verão quer regressar novamente . 

Com um bocado de " sorte " , ainda levamos com um inverno como o do ano passado ( no ano passado , setembro e outubro também começaram com muita pujança e depois foi o que se viu ) . . .


----------



## boneli (2 Nov 2015 às 12:21)

Com um bocado de "sorte" também podemos ter um Inverno como à 2 anos....talvez sim talvez não!


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Nov 2015 às 15:58)

Já que estamos a falar de neve, tomem lá um vídeo mas desta vez em Lisboa 
Não acumulou mas deu para surpreender:
 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Nov 2015 às 16:08)

Nem 7 anos tinha mas lembro-me bem deste dia 
Neve em Sintra 29/01/2006:








Fonte: http://fotos.sapo.pt/mamito/fotos/?uid=zaAvQ8EdrarNWfOZMf6D


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Nov 2015 às 22:46)




----------



## joralentejano (2 Nov 2015 às 22:54)

Ruipedroo disse:


>


Que pesadelo, quando se mete ai já muito dificilmente sai


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Nov 2015 às 23:10)

Ruipedroo disse:


>


Só de olhar já dói...


----------



## Vince (2 Nov 2015 às 23:12)

james disse:


> E eu que já tinha guardado no armário a roupa de verão , convencido de que caminhavamos para o inverno e eis que o verão quer regressar novamente .
> Com um bocado de " sorte " , ainda levamos com um inverno como o do ano passado ( no ano passado , setembro e outubro também começaram com muita pujança e depois foi o que se viu ) . . .



No Inverno passado houve um número bastante anormal de mortes devido a frio e gripe em Portugal. Ou querem Invernos em geral chuvosos; ou frios; raramente as duas coisas em termos de médias da estação costumam ser compatíveis. Olhando apenas para estatísticas, é bastante improvável o próximo inverno voltar a ser tão seco como o anterior.
Em relação ao anticiclone, era mais ou menos evidente que ele acabaria por aparecer. E como referi a semana passada, prefiro que estes "excessos" ocorram agora que mais tarde em Dezembro.


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Nov 2015 às 23:16)

JAlves disse:


> Foi um bocadinho mais do que neve molhada.
> 
> Nevão a cotas baixas - 29 Janeiro 2006


Quem me dera poder lembrar-me. Eu só me lembro de vê-la a acumular nas janelas, nos carros e na borda dos passeios...


----------



## camrov8 (2 Nov 2015 às 23:18)

é o s.martinho ninguem acredita mas nos anos que tenho não falha mais cedo ou tarde vem sempre bom tempo nesta altura


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Nov 2015 às 23:23)

james disse:


> E eu que já tinha guardado no armário a roupa de verão , convencido de que caminhavamos para o inverno e eis que o verão quer regressar novamente .
> 
> Com um bocado de " sorte " , ainda levamos com um inverno como o do ano passado ( no ano passado , setembro e outubro também começaram com muita pujança e depois foi o que se viu ) . . .


Apesar de ter sido um inverno seco, esteve bastante frio! Houve um dia em que a máxima de Lisboa foi de 5 graus!!! Nunca tinha presenciado isso!!


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Nov 2015 às 00:55)

Ruipedroo disse:


>


Já era mais que esperada a chegada da rainha


----------



## MSantos (3 Nov 2015 às 14:29)

david 6 disse:


> e eu em 2006 em Coruche lembro me tão bem, sonho de um dia voltar a ver isto na minha zona
> 
> 
> esta foto é de um café na Fajarda no inicio da rua onde moro
> ...



Também estava em Coruche (Erra), foi um dia mágico, até me emociono ao recordar.


----------



## Agreste (3 Nov 2015 às 15:55)

em superficie parece estar centrado em nós... em altitude não, está mais para nordeste algures na frança. 
Tempo anticiclonico com noites maiores que os dias significa que o tempo vai arrefecer... o tal AAN.


----------



## kikofra (9 Nov 2015 às 10:46)

Não sei se é o melhor sitio para perguntar, mas como costuma ser a Serra da Estrela em termos de neve na semana entre o natal e a passagem de ano?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Nov 2015 às 11:04)

kikofra disse:


> Não sei se é o melhor sitio para perguntar, mas como costuma ser a Serra da Estrela em termos de neve na semana entre o natal e a passagem de ano?



Suponho que queiras saber se nessa altura deste ano irá haver neve ou não, e a resposta correcta só é possível dar 2 a 3 dias antes dessa época, previsões a esta distância são pura futurologia.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Nov 2015 às 14:51)

Há Natais que são muito dados à presença do Anticiclone dos Açores, portanto não nevaria na Estrela mas talvez houvesse neve residual de eventos anteriores. É provável que isso aconteça, mas é necessário haver alguma precipitação a partir do final de Novembro/inícios de Dezembro para se ter uma certeza maior. E obviamente, para saber se está a nevar no dia de Natal na Serra da Estrela, só poucos dias antes.


----------



## dahon (9 Nov 2015 às 15:05)

Nem é preciso o AA basta uma entrada húmida de sudoeste com temperaturas amenas nos níveis altos e o que cai na serra é chuva que dízima toda a neve que exista. Se não me engano foi o que aconteceu no ano passado, mas não tenho a certeza.


----------



## david 6 (10 Nov 2015 às 02:53)

aiii, até me dói o coração quando vejo os meteogramas assim


----------



## MSantos (10 Nov 2015 às 18:37)

david 6 disse:


> aiii, até me dói o coração quando vejo os meteogramas assim



É complicado... A chuva não vai estar no programa tempos mais próximos, mas esperemos que na segunda metade de Novembro a situação mude.


----------



## MSantos (10 Nov 2015 às 18:40)

kikofra disse:


> Não sei se é o melhor sitio para perguntar, mas como costuma ser a Serra da Estrela em termos de neve na semana entre o natal e a passagem de ano?



Depende dos anos, tanto pode ter 1 metro de neve como absolutamente zero! Para este ano ainda não dá para ter nenhuma ideia de como vais estar.


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Nov 2015 às 18:02)

Dá para começar a perceber que provavelmente vamos ter AA o mês todo, portanto chuva de jeito tão depressa não vamos ter, que venham pelo menos umas geadas senão este tempo tornar-se monótono.


----------



## camrov8 (13 Nov 2015 às 18:43)

Davidmpb disse:


> Dá para começar a perceber que provavelmente vamos ter AA o mês todo, portanto chuva de jeito tão depressa não vamos ter, que venham pelo menos umas geadas senão este tempo tornar-se monótono.



Podemos estar a entrar num evento semelhante ao que aconteceu ainda nem há um ano onde se atingiram valores recorde de pressão atmosférica


----------



## Vince (13 Nov 2015 às 21:18)

camrov8 disse:


> Podemos estar a entrar num evento semelhante ao que aconteceu ainda nem há um ano onde se atingiram valores recorde de pressão atmosférica



Pressões atmosféricas mais altas geralmente acontecem depois do solstício de Dezembro no Hemisfério norte, em Janeiro (um pouco antes, um pouco depois) se o padrão for favorável ao anticiclone, com frio seco e forte subsidência do ar.


----------



## james (20 Nov 2015 às 18:19)

Não sei se por influência do " El nino ",  mas  este ano,  que está a chegar ao fim,  pór aqui foi uma miséria.  Quase todos os meses com precipitacao abaixo da média,  exceto Setembro e Outubro,  pouquíssimas tempestades,  zero de trovoadas, uma miséria.

Agora que as saídas dos modelos já abrangem o final de Novembro e prevêm meia dúzia de mm,  este mês está perto de bater o recorde como um dos menos chuvosos de sempre,  pelo menos por aqui. 
E as previsões mensais mostram a primeira quinzena de dezembro com AA a continuar a reinar...

Que venha o próximo ano,  pois este meteorologicamente foi muito mau!


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Nov 2015 às 18:34)

james disse:


> Não sei se por influência do " El nino ",  mas  este ano,  que está a chegar ao fim,  pór aqui foi uma miséria.  Quase todos os meses com precipitacao abaixo da média,  exceto Setembro e Outubro,  pouquíssimas tempestades,  zero de trovoadas, uma miséria.
> 
> Agora que as saídas dos modelos já abrangem o final de Novembro e prevêm meia dúzia de mm,  este mês está perto de bater o recorde como um dos menos chuvosos de sempre,  pelo menos por aqui.
> E as previsões mensais mostram a primeira quinzena de dezembro com AA a continuar a reinar...
> ...


Acho que não és o único, este ano para os amantes de meteorologia tem sido mau pelo menos até agora e como disseste dificilmente isto animará, por aqui também todos os meses abaixo da média na precipitação exceto Abril que ficou na média e outubro.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Nov 2015 às 23:18)

Mais tarde ou mais cedo vai compensar... não tenho a menor dúvida!
Quem sabe os meses de Inverno sejam poderosos... prefiro o AA agora que em Janeiro ou Fevereiro!


----------



## squidward (24 Nov 2015 às 08:30)

2015 tem sido o pior/monótono ano que tenho memória, meterologicamente falando.


----------



## Snifa (24 Nov 2015 às 08:46)

Para animar a malta deixo umas cartas para o início de Dezembro..


----------



## StormyAlentejo (25 Nov 2015 às 10:50)

Nota-se logo que o tempo está sem piada nenhuma quando a afluência ao fórum é menor!


----------



## david 6 (27 Nov 2015 às 15:10)

este ano está mesmo uma tristeza


----------



## joralentejano (27 Nov 2015 às 17:03)

Estamos prestes a entrar em dezembro e continuam as temperaturas acima dos 20°C em alguns locais, temperaturas mínimas abaixo dos 5°C só ainda houve 2/3 vezes desde que me registei aqui no fórum,  naquele episodio de frio do inicio da semana... chuva nem vê-la, se isto continuar acima não tarda muito a seca volta, alias em alguns locais ainda nem desapareceu,  este ano tem sido mesmo para mostrar como o clima tem estado a mudar....


----------



## james (27 Nov 2015 às 17:42)

Calma,  que em 2008,  também tivemos um Outono monótono como tudo depois o inverno foi histórico ( ainda me lembro das máximas de 2 graus e de estradas cortadas devido a neve a poucos km do mar) .

Mas reconheço que este tempo vai aborrecido como tudo, ainda hoje me senti tentado a desligar o aquecimento em minha casa.  A  3 semanas do natal,  algo não vai bem. 

E  possível que o " El nino " esteja também a ter alguma influência nisto a par das alterações climáticas ( o termo aquecimento global está a ser abandonado, atenção) .

Cada vez há mais fenómenos extremos fora de época.  Dou 3 exemplos para a minha zona este ano:
1 - a maior tempestade de vento ocorreu em maio
2- a maior vaga de calor ocorreu no final maio / início Junho
3 - o maior período de chuva intensa e continua ocorreu no início de Setembro

Três exemplos que neste é noutros anos tem vindo a ocorrer cada vez mais fora de época!

Se calhar, ainda levamos com uma vaga de frio em Abril ou maio, nunca se sabe...


Para já,  não se vislumbra nada de extraordinário para os próximos tempos.  Enquanto que a costa leste da América do Norte não começar a ter grande instabilidade,  para cá não vem nada de jeito.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Nov 2015 às 18:19)

james disse:


> Calma,  que em 2008,  também tivemos um Outono monótono como tudo depois o inverno foi histórico ( ainda me lembro das máximas de 2 graus e de estradas cortadas devido a neve a poucos km do mar) .
> 
> Mas reconheço que este tempo vai aborrecido como tudo, ainda hoje me senti tentado a desligar o aquecimento em minha casa.  A  3 semanas do natal,  algo não vai bem.
> 
> ...


Basta recuarmos 2 anos, novembro nesse ano também foi pouco chuvoso mas muito frio,  lembro me de grandes geadas, mas este ano até nisso temos pouco, só começou a chover no dia 24 de dezembro, e a partir dai foi sempre a chover e muitas e grandes cheias...veremos com será com o avançar de dezembro, era bom que isto mudasse depressa...pelo menos para temperaturas da época porque para chover é sempre mais difícil...


----------



## manelmeteo (29 Nov 2015 às 11:48)

Isto vale o que vale, sem nenhuma base cientifica que o comprove mas já ouvi vários agricultores e pessoas mais velhas dizerem que este ano já pouco ou nada vai chover e como tal não vão arrumar os sistemas de rega pelo menos por enquanto.


----------



## james (30 Nov 2015 às 07:14)

As previsões vão de mal a pior... 

Não há maneira de nos livrarmos deste tempo chato como tudo...


----------



## StormyAlentejo (30 Nov 2015 às 09:29)

Sempre ouvi os mais velhos dizerem que outonos/invernos com chuva, o frio é pouco. Invernos secos, o frio é muito.
Este ano, nem chuva nem frio...


----------



## Snifa (30 Nov 2015 às 09:45)

Tenham calma, as coisas vão mudar lá para meados de Dezembro


----------



## StormyAlentejo (30 Nov 2015 às 10:01)

Somos nós os mais afectados pelas mudanças climáticas...

http://www.dn.pt/sociedade/interior...-afetadas-pela-mudanca-climatica-4907110.html


----------



## james (30 Nov 2015 às 10:18)

Eu vejo a coisa preta, sinceramente. 

E ainda para mais, o IPMA anda a não sei quanto tempo a prever precipitacao acima da média para o Norte e, pelo contrário,  está a vir bem abaixo da média.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (30 Nov 2015 às 10:33)

Realmente as temperaturas andam mesmo fora do vulgar. Pode dizer-se que já houve anos com temperaturas altas por esta altura, mas não me recordo de estarem altas por um período muito longo, como agora. Digam o que disserem, isto não é normal, é uma verdade _de la Palice._
Acredito que a chuva só deve regressar lá para meados de Dezembro...


----------



## Snifa (30 Nov 2015 às 10:45)

A Europa debaixo do " monstro"

Isto nem para frio dá:


----------



## Beric D (2 Dez 2015 às 12:47)

Sei que as previsões para +240h são (quase) tiro no escuro, mas sou só eu que vejo uma "luz ao fundo do túnel" no dia 12?


----------



## james (2 Dez 2015 às 13:01)

Beric D disse:


> Sei que as previsões para +240h são (quase) tiro no escuro, mas sou só eu que vejo uma "luz ao fundo do túnel" no dia 12?




A uns tempos atrás,  a luz ao fundo do túnel era para o final de Novembro... 

Esta sempre a ser adiado,  o que só mostra a forca do AA. 

Mudança de padrão para os próximos tempos?  
- Neste momento apenas uma miragem...


----------



## joralentejano (2 Dez 2015 às 13:13)

james disse:


> A uns tempos atrás,  a luz ao fundo do túnel era para o final de Novembro...
> 
> Esta sempre a ser adiado,  o que só mostra a forca do AA.
> 
> ...


O menos necessário é o que nunca é adiado...assim será nos próximos tempos.


----------



## james (2 Dez 2015 às 13:16)

joralentejano disse:


> O menos necessário é o que nunca é adiado...assim será nos próximos tempos.




Eu desconfio que vamos levar com o anticiclone até ao final do ano. A haver uma mudança, ocorrerá no início de Janeiro. Se não acontecer, será provavelmente mais um ano perdido ( para quem gosta de entradas de massas de ar frio a sério e neve) .


----------



## Snifa (2 Dez 2015 às 13:23)

james disse:


> Eu desconfio que vamos levar com o anticiclone até ao final do ano. A haver uma mudança, ocorrerá no início de Janeiro. Se não acontecer, será provavelmente mais um ano perdido ( para quem gosta de entradas de massas de ar frio a sério e neve) .



Será extremamente atípico se não caír uma gota de água em Dezembro e terminar o mês a 0 mm, penso que a partir da 2ª quinzena deverá começar a chover. 

Em relação ao frio e neve, os meses mais favoráveis e até sob o ponto de vista histórico, costumam ser Janeiro/Fevereiro


----------



## james (2 Dez 2015 às 13:32)

Snifa disse:


> Será extremamente atípico se não caír uma gota de água em Dezembro e terminar o mês a 0 mm, penso que a partir da 2ª quinzena deverá começar a chover.




Cá no NO,  pelo menos, há - de sempre chover alguma coisa, mas temo que o AA não desarme e que caia apenas, nos próximos tempos, alguns aguaceiros esporádicos e muito tímidos como hoje. 

Mas esta situação não seria virgem, em Dezembro de 1994 ( ano muito similar à este, atenção) , se não estou em erro, Dezembro teve 0 mm ou perto disso. Choveu bem até ao início de novembro,  mas depois esteve quase 2 meses sem chover.  Espero que não continue  o deja - vu, pois esse Outono ( a partir de novembro)  / inverno / Primavera  foi Historicamente seco. 
Curiosamente, compensou no verão seguinte, com um Verão extremamente chuvoso.


----------



## miguel (2 Dez 2015 às 21:44)

Isso está ainda no reino da fantasia, mas sempre é melhor que nada...


----------



## james (2 Dez 2015 às 21:58)

Últimas saídas do ECM e GFS péssimas. 
Quase nada de chuva e quase nada de frio.


----------



## 1337 (2 Dez 2015 às 23:42)

BLOCK BLOCK E MAIS BLOCK, realmente estes invernos de agora são uma tristeza. É que nem em Dezembro que tenho uma média de 260 mm chove.


----------



## james (3 Dez 2015 às 00:04)

E verdade. Realmente, para nos lembrarmos de um Dezembro muito  chuvoso, já é quase preciso ir ao baú de recordações.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (3 Dez 2015 às 06:21)

À distancia a que essas previsões estão, deveriam era ser ignoradas! Sinceramente creio que com este bloqueio tão forte,só teremos mudanças la para Janeiro.


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (3 Dez 2015 às 09:52)

james disse:


> E verdade. Realmente, para nos lembrarmos de um Dezembro muito  chuvoso, já é quase preciso ir ao baú de recordações.


Nem tanto. O Dezembro de 2013 foi consideravelmente chuvoso. Mas, concordo, a tendência é para outonos e invernos menos chuvosos e com bloqueios mais persistentes, não só no quadro da península ibérica, como em toda a Europa do sul.


----------



## james (3 Dez 2015 às 11:24)

Estamos a 3 semanas do Natal e estão 20 graus,  o ar está abafado.  

Muito estranho! 

Vendo as previsões,  não vale a pena ter ilusões para os próximos tempos. Qualquer saída mais prometedora e esmagada logo a seguir. O bloqueio e brutal, temos um verdadeiro escudo em cima.


----------



## jamestorm (3 Dez 2015 às 12:41)

É incrível como a cada ano que passa os Invernos são cada vez mais estáveis, secos e quentes...Portugal corre o risco de se tornar uma verdadeira seca (mais do que já é!)  nos anos final dos 80/ até 90 chovia bem no Inverno..tinhamos montes de dias daquele frio cortante, com vento frio e acentuado arrefecimento nocturno (mas arrefecer a serio, não como isto de agora) ..saudades desses tempos em q eramos putos


----------



## rozzo (3 Dez 2015 às 13:33)

Obviamente que isto não é matemático, mas há que perceber que estas alternâncias entre seca e abundância de água tendem a agrupar-se em conjuntos de anos. Não necessariamente seguidos, nem muito menos com um ciclo previsível, o que torna a análise difícil, mas claramente existem sequências de anos maioritariamente secos próximos uns dos outros, tal como o oposto. É mesmo assim o clima da nossa zona. E claramente estamos num desses grupos de anos mais secos, que pode ou não durar mais uns anos, que pode ou não ter um ano húmido pelo meio, quem sabe? Mas passar diretamente à afirmação que agora os Invernos vão sempre ser assim secos em Portugal não tem sentido. Certamente dentro de uns anos teremos novo período de anos mais húmidos e rapidamente vamos esquecer isto, até à próxima seca...


----------



## dahon (3 Dez 2015 às 13:56)

Eu continuo a achar que estamos a menosprezar o facto de estarmos indirectamente sobre influência do El NINO (não consigo escrever de forma correcta no telemóvel xD) e que este Outono/Inverno devemos esperar tudo menos normalidade ou padrões correspondentes a anos anteriores. Como se costuma dizer "hope for the best, prepare for the worst".


----------



## MSantos (3 Dez 2015 às 14:01)

O Inverno ainda nem começou, tenham calma.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Dez 2015 às 14:20)

É verdade que o inverno ainda não chegou mas não é normal estarem temperaturas destas em dezembro, hoje já estão a haver novos recordes de temperatura pelo que estou a ver...ainda falta algum tempo mas pelo andar da carruagem em vez de passar o natal a lareira passo ao ar livre...o que não é nada normal


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Dez 2015 às 14:24)

dahon disse:


> Eu continuo a achar que estamos a menosprezar o facto de estarmos indirectamente sobre influência do El NINO (não consigo escrever de forma correcta no telemóvel xD) e que este Outono/Inverno devemos esperar tudo menos normalidade ou padrões correspondentes a anos anteriores. Como se costuma dizer "hope for the best, prepare for the worst".



@dahon ainda ontem referi o seguinte:
QUOTE="Dias Miguel, post: 525450, member: 6906"]OFF-TOPIC: A título de curiosidade, estive a comparar os mapas destes dias, com os mapas de reanálise do NCEP durante igual período de 1982 (ano do Niño mais semelhante ao deste ano, pois o El Niño de 1997/1998 ocorreu no Pacífico Leste em vez da alteração actual no Pacífico Central) e pelo que consigo deduzir, nessa altura tivemos um outono muito semelhante ao actual, com a prevalência do anticiclone, tempo estável e frio. Se conjugarmos a situação de seca existente naqueles anos em Portugal, podemos ter uma ideia daquilo que podemos esperar deste outono/inverno.[/QUOTE]
Só recordar que o ano em que houve os maiores nevões na minha zona foi em 1983 (Ano de El Niño).  Creio sinceramente que teremos um Inverno rigoroso, à semelhança desse ano, sob a influência do El Niño.



MSantos disse:


> O Inverno ainda nem começou, tenham calma.



Concordo plenamente, mas creio que já era tempo de temperaturas mais baixas. Algum dia estamos a festejar o Natal de calções e camisa de alças, fazendo à semelhança dos nossos irmãos brasileiros, perú no churrasco


----------



## Vince (3 Dez 2015 às 14:31)

jamestorm disse:


> nos anos final dos 80/ até 90 chovia bem no Inverno..tinhamos montes de dias daquele frio cortante, com vento frio e acentuado arrefecimento nocturno (mas arrefecer a serio, não como isto de agora) ..saudades desses tempos em q eramos putos



Frio cortante, acentuado arrefecimento nocturno, e com vento, e em Lisboa?


----------



## Snifa (3 Dez 2015 às 14:43)

Vince disse:


> Frio cortante, acentuado arrefecimento nocturno, e com vento, e em Lisboa?



Concordo, um pouco estranhas esta condições todas em Lisboa que não é propriamente uma zona fria..

Temos sempre tendência em memorizar melhor os eventos mais extremos e depois tomar isso como regra e dizer que " antigamente é que era".

Como o MSantos referiu, o Inverno ainda nem começou.

Nas nossas latitudes, e apesar de estas temperaturas não serem propriamente normais, também não são inéditas.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (3 Dez 2015 às 14:52)

É o aquecimento global, meu caros.


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (3 Dez 2015 às 14:54)

Tenho de dar razão ao que diz o jamestorm relativamente ao frio e invernos a fazer justiça ao nome. Já tenho uns aninhos bons o que me permite ter uma memória meteorológica que recua até aos anos 70 do século passado. De facto, de há uns 20 anos a esta parte, muito dificilmente tivémos condições como as que tínhamos, por exemplo, na primeira metade dos anos de 1980. Fui rever alguns registos que mantenho dessa época e tanto no que respeita a precipitação, como  temperaturas, não há comparação com o que se passa presentemente. 

Havia uma muito maior variabilidade nos estados do tempo. Chovia mais e os dias de chuva estavam bem distribuídos ao longo do mês. Ou seja, não havia um dia com valores absurdos de pluviosidade e, depois, 28 dias sem chover. Também não tenho registo de temperaturas tão elevadas nesta época do ano tal como vemos agora (para não falar na longa sequência de dias seguidos com estas temperaturas máximas). Na época, mesmo os valores mais elevados (na casa dos 18ºC/19ºC) correspondem a dias com chuva e entrada de ar tropical marítimo com o vento a soprar de sul ou sudoeste. É claro que tivemos secas (como a de 1980), mas a frequência entre as mesmas não era tão amiúde. E frio, sim, fazia mesmo muito frio. Sou setubalense, terra que como sabem não é de grande rigor climático, e por esta altura do ano conseguíamos fazer "patinagem" nas poças de água que congelavam durante a noite. Isto porque as frentes frias eram isso mesmo, muito frias, com vários dias com vagas de aguaceiros provenientes de norte e quedas abruptas da temperatura.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (3 Dez 2015 às 14:56)

Gustave Coriolis disse:


> Tenho de dar razão ao que diz o jamestorm relativamente ao frio e invernos a fazer justiça ao nome. Já tenho uns aninhos bons o que me permite ter uma memória meteorológica que recua até aos anos 70 do século passado. De facto, de há uns 20 anos a esta parte, muito dificilmente tivémos condições como as que tínhamos, por exemplo, na primeira metade dos anos de 1980. Fui rever alguns registos que mantenho dessa época e tanto no que respeita a precipitação, como  temperaturas, não há comparação com o que se passa presentemente.
> 
> Havia uma muito maior variabilidade nos estados do tempo. Chovia mais e os dias de chuva estavam bem distribuídos ao longo do mês. Ou seja, não havia um dia com valores absurdos de pluviosidade e, depois, 28 dias sem chover. Também não tenho registo de temperaturas tão elevadas nesta época do ano tal como vemos agora (para não falar na longa sequência de dias seguidos com estas temperaturas máximas). Na época, mesmo os valores mais elevados (na casa dos 18ºC/19ºC) correspondem a dias com chuva e entrada de ar tropical marítimo com o vento a soprar de sul ou sudoeste. É claro que tivemos secas (como a de 1980), mas a frequência entre as mesmas não era tão amiúde. E frio, sim, fazia mesmo muito frio. Sou setubalense, terra que como sabem não é de grande rigor climático, e por esta altura do ano conseguíamos fazer "patinagem" nas poças de água que congelavam durante a noite. Isto porque as frentes frias eram isso mesmo, muito frias, com vários dias com vagas de aguaceiros provenientes de norte e quedas abruptas da temperatura.


Belo registo!
Era assim que devia ser sempre...


----------



## Vince (3 Dez 2015 às 14:59)

A memória meteorológica deve ser das memórias mais traiçoeiras que existe. Da nossa infância e adolescência temos tendência apenas a recordar o que era mais extremado. Um frio ou calor do caraças, uma tempestade de raios brutal, um nevão, etc.
E não me venham com a conversa dos "velhinhos" ou os "antigos" que dizem isto e aquilo, esses são os piores, até porque viveram muito mais que nós, logo passaram por mais experiências.

Em 2006 e 2007 nevou em Lisboa, o que já não acontecia há meio século. Nos últimos anos houve várias ciclogeneses explosivas que já não aconteciam a esse ritmo desde os anos 80 . Falo de temporais que derrubaram centenas de milhares de árvores, deixarem dezenas ou centenas de povoações sem electricidade durante vários dias.

Nos anos 90 quando fui estudar para Lisboa onde fiquei a trabalhar mais 20 anos (e aonde nunca consegui usar o meu guarda-roupa de malhas grossas ou gola alta que para lá tinha levado) lembro-me perfeitamente de haver Invernos aonde ia com amigos para a Caparica jogar à bola em pleno mês de Dezembro ou Janeiro, e no final até mandávamos um atrevido mergulho (coisas da juventude), em dias tal e qual como estes, solarengos pela tarde.

Não quero dizer com isto que duvide de alterações climáticas, não, mas isto que a maioria das pessoas fala são apenas memórias meteorológicas frágeis, muito selectivas.


----------



## Iceberg (3 Dez 2015 às 15:03)

Apenas um exemplo: nos anos 80, na Senhora da Hora, em Matosinhos, no caminho matinal para a escola, a geada era comum em alguns dias do inverno, e em frente à escola existia um grande lago, à sombra de umas árvores, que permanecia gelado bastantes dias.

Mais tarde, início anos 90, de comboio até à Póvoa de Varzim, campos totalmente brancos com a geada. Agora, até no interior transmontano a geada se faz mais rogada, E nevar no Marão uma raridade.

Outro facto incontornável: nunca mais aconteceram aqueles pós-frontais, em que a previsão do IPMA (na altura com outra sigla) eram quase sempre três dias de aguaceiros, mas aguaceiros generosos, frequentes, muitas vezes intensos, com granizo, frios, e muito frequentes, ou seja, vastos pós-frontais. Agora apenas existem «aguaceiros fracos e pouco frequentes» e ultimamente nem isso.

Muita coisa mudou…


----------



## james (3 Dez 2015 às 15:11)

Em relacao a neve, não há dúvida que agora cai muito menos. 
E este tempo ( aqui na minha zona estão 22 graus a 3 semanas do natal)  ameno e como se tivéssemos o pior de 2 mundos,  nem frio nem chuva. 

Sempre tivemos bloqueios anticiclonico  por esta altura.  Mas eram sempre acompanhados por tempo bem fresquinho, contavam -se histórias a lareira e sentia - se o frio vento Norte na cara. 

E aguardavamos as tempestades que mais para a frente iriam seguramente chegar.  Quem gosta,  sabe que está sensação e fantástica... 

Mas agora não, a maior parte dos anos está um tempo desenssabido, quase ameno, não se passa nada, da a sensação que caminhamos para a Primavera e não para o inverno... 

E se fosse só isto.  Depois quando chega o frio em Janeiro,  a meio de Fevereiro já estão 20 e tal graus.  Onde param aqueles grandes nevões de outrora em Marco e Abril?  

Não há dúvida.  O aquecimento global está a " matar " o nosso clima e a torna - lo algo imensamente desinteressante. ￼


----------



## Vince (3 Dez 2015 às 15:15)

@james, Nevões quando ? Aonde? Em que anos ?


----------



## james (3 Dez 2015 às 15:23)

Vince disse:


> @james, Nevões quando ? Aonde? Em que anos ?




Por exemplo, em 2005,  nevou acima dos 500 m a meio de Maio.  Eu estava na Serra da Cabreira e presenciei isso. 

Antigamente, caia com mais frequência neve nas terras altas em Marco ou Abril, lembro - me de ser pequeno e ir a Castro Laboreiro ou Montalegre e havia ainda por lá muita neve.  Nos últimos anos, vou lá muitas vezes é pouca ou nenhuma neve tem.


----------



## james (3 Dez 2015 às 15:31)

Não sei se vou dizer alguma asneira, mas este ano tivemos 2 fenómenos nunca vistos, pela sua ocorrência fora de época. 

O primeiro,  uma tempestade essencialmente de vento em maio, com rajadas médias de aproximadamente 80 km / h e máxima que foi aproximadamente de 120 km / h,  se não estou em erro. 

O segundo, um sistema frontal com precipitacao estratiforme, com valores de 150 - 200 mm e de forma consecutiva 15 - 20 horas ( na primeira quinzena de Setembro, em pleno verão ainda) .


----------



## Vince (3 Dez 2015 às 15:40)

james disse:


> Antigamente, caia com mais frequência neve nas terras altas em Marco ou Abril, lembro - me de ser pequeno e ir a Castro Laboreiro ou Montalegre e havia ainda por lá muita neve.  Nos últimos anos, vou lá muitas vezes é pouca ou nenhuma neve tem.



Há apenas dois anos atrás, não era Março nem Abril, era meados de Maio de 2013, em Montalegre:
http://www.dn.pt/portugal/interior/neve-cai-em-montalegre-3224858.html

As serras do Minho historicamente tem muitos registos de muita acumulação de neve precisamente na Primavera, mas olha que daí a se dizer que ias lá passear e vias neve com frequência vai uma grande distância. 
Se calhar os teus pais levavam-te lá precisamente para ver a neve, das poucas vezes que isso acontecia de forma mais espectacular.


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (3 Dez 2015 às 16:15)

Vince disse:


> A memória meteorológica deve ser das memórias mais traiçoeiras que existe. Da nossa infância e adolescência temos tendência apenas a recordar o que era mais extremado. Um frio ou calor do caraças, uma tempestade de raios brutal, um nevão, etc.
> E não me venham com a conversa dos "velhinhos" ou os "antigos" que dizem isto e aquilo, esses são os piores, até porque viveram muito mais que nós, logo passaram por mais experiências.
> 
> Em 2006 e 2007 nevou em Lisboa, o que já não acontecia há meio século. Nos últimos anos houve várias ciclogeneses explosivas que já não aconteciam a esse ritmo desde os anos 80 . Falo de temporais que derrubaram centenas de milhares de árvores, deixarem dezenas ou centenas de povoações sem electricidade durante vários dias.
> ...



Vince, tudo aquilo que aqui disse tem o seu fundo de verdade e subscrevo. As memórias são frágeis e as pessoas têm tendência a lembrar episódios extremos. Em relação ao post que deixei há pouco não desmente nada disto que, aliás, subscrevo. Em 1986, por exemplo, tivemos um final de Fevereiro bastante ameno e, inclusivamente, com gente nas praias. Tal como tivemos um início de Novembro de 1988 com temperaturas bastante amenas. Factos que recordamos, mas que também podemos consultar nos registos. Mas eram situações pontuais. Contudo, parece-me, é inegável uma tendência para se acentuarem condições extremas, mais frequentes no tempo e por períodos também mais extensos.


----------



## jamestorm (3 Dez 2015 às 17:09)

Meus amigos, não sei em que país é que vocês vivem mas decerto que não é no mesmo que eu vivo...pelo menos desde 1998, que estamos a ter Invernos atípicos, com um ou outro mais normal pelo meio...dizer que isto é so um ciclo é querer tapar os olhos e não ver o óbvio. Não sou eu que o digo, é toda as pessoas mais velhas da minha família...são os vizinhos mais velhos.  Só quem não presta atenção nenhuma ao que está a passar é que pode afirmar que isto é normal, que está dentro do expectável..é negar, querendo negar. é interpretar os números, menosprezando as pequenas variações... É certo que a experiência humana não é mensurável e sofre de subjectividade cronica. mas o que se tem vindo a passar chega a ser ridículo o quanto a maioria dos que aqui comentam se agarram à tese de que isto é normal ,é que sempre foi assim...ridículo. O que esta acontecer é o aquecimento global em marcha, Portugal está a ficar um sitio mais estável, mais quente e mais seco. 

Esqueci-me de referir que o que escrevi no post anterior sobre vento cortante e dias seguidos de frio seco que havia até meados dos anos 90's, aconteciam na região oeste a Norte de Lisboa, torres Vedras e Alenquer, não em Lisboa onde vivo agora. Apareciam por volta do Natal. antes disso ou dias de chuva continuo durante varias semanas, ou geadas. Final de Outubro apareciam as primeiras.


----------



## dahon (3 Dez 2015 às 17:12)

O @Vince agora é que disse tudo. Se me perguntarem da minha infância de que invernos tenho memória só me consigo lembrar dos finais da década de 90 em que nevou algumas vezes em Viseu.


----------



## jamestorm (3 Dez 2015 às 17:14)

Onde estão as semanas de trovoadas de Setembro a Dezembro? Onde estão os pingos gelados nas janelas? Onde estão os tanques de água totalmente congelados? Onde estão as Cheias de do inicio do Ano até Abril? Onde estão os vendavais que havia no Outono....podia continuar aqui a lista. O Clima em Portugal tornou-se mais estável...chove menos e está mais quente.  Fico-me por aqui.


----------



## Vince (3 Dez 2015 às 17:28)

jamestorm disse:


> Onde estão as semanas de trovoadas de Setembro a Dezembro? Onde estão os pingos gelados nas janelas? Onde estão os tanques de água totalmente congelados? Onde estão as Cheias de do inicio do Ano até Abril? Onde estão os vendavais que havia no Outono....podia continuar aqui a lista. O Clima em Portugal tornou-se mais estável...chove menos e está mais quente.  Fico-me por aqui.



Havia sempre trovoadas de Setembro a Outubro?  Vives aonde, nalgum local com monções? Tanques de água gelados? Mas aonde, em Lisboa? As cheias, aonde ? 
Sobre as cheias, isso já é outra conversa para outro tópico, boa parte das cheias acabaram por causa das barragens. Douro, Mondego ou mesmo Tejo. Talvez um dia venhamos a descobrir que isso tem desvantagens também. Provavelmente já se nota nas areias das praias, e isso pouco tem a ver com o clima.


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (3 Dez 2015 às 17:30)

Não podemos confundir Memória com Lembrança. Isto porque a memória também se faz com registos, factos, etc. e não apenas fundada na tradição oral ou nas recordações que fixamos por nos agradarem, ou por associarmos a determinados momentos das nossas vidas – grandes chuvadas, trovoadas épicas, calor no outono, etc. Aquilo que fica dos que antes viveram certos eventos é importante, assim como tem o seu pitoresco as histórias contadas pelos mais velhos em torno de grandes eventos meteorológicos. Julgo que todos nós temos consciência destes factos que não entram numa análise madura e rigorosa da evolução do clima num dado território. Pela minha parte, quando há pouco referi a memória de décadas anteriores, fi-lo citando alguns dados comprováveis, não meras lembranças. Não quis com isso dizer que esses episódios caracterizam o ano X ou Y. Tal como, agora, apenas conjeturamos sobre os eventos atuais, que só uma análise no tempo e no futuro permitirão enquadrar. Acredito, contudo, que no futuro aquilo que recordaremos não será tanto a neve nos lugares onde é comum esta acumular-se generosamente, a chuva bem distribuída no espaço e no tempo, ou temperaturas “normais” para a época do ano. Mas, obviamente, posso estar enganado.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (3 Dez 2015 às 17:43)

Concordo com o @jamestorm. Acho que ainda há bastantes cépticos e dificuldades em aceitar as mudanças climatéricas. Não é de estranhar quando a comunidade cientifica ainda há 10 anos atrás dizia que o aquecimento global não passava de uma falácia...
É um facto que o nosso clima está a mudar. Não tenho lembranças de como eram os invernos nos anos 80 porque não era nascido, mas dai para a frente, tenho notado grandes diferenças. Havia sempre um padrão no inverno: dias sem chuva gélidos e nos dias antes da chuva, começava a subir a temperatura e chovia sempre durante uns 2 dias seguidos e o terceiro dia era apenas umas nortadas e chuva com sol intercalados. Actualmente já não é assim.
No verão, pleno Agosto, havia trovoadas secas vindas de Espanha. Quem o diz são os mais velhos. E por tocar nos mais velhos, tentem não descredibilizar os testemunhos dos mais velhos porque são eles que mais podem falar sobre diferenças climatéricas nos dias de hoje.


----------



## Snifa (3 Dez 2015 às 17:49)

jotajota disse:


> Concordo com o @jamestorm. Acho que ainda há bastantes cépticos e dificuldades em aceitar as mudanças climatéricas. Não é de estranhar quando a comunidade cientifica ainda há 10 anos atrás dizia que o aquecimento global não passava de uma falácia...
> É um facto que o nosso clima está a mudar. Não tenho lembranças de como eram os invernos nos anos 80 porque não era nascido, mas dai para a frente, tenho notado grandes diferenças. Havia sempre um padrão* no  inverno*: dias sem chuva gélidos e nos dias antes da chuva, começava a subir a temperatura e chovia sempre durante uns 2 dias seguidos e o terceiro dia era apenas umas nortadas e chuva com sol intercalados. Actualmente já não é assim.
> No verão, pleno Agosto, havia trovoadas secas vindas de Espanha. Quem o diz são os mais velhos. E por tocar nos mais velhos, tentem não descredibilizar os testemunhos dos mais velhos porque são eles que mais podem falar sobre diferenças climatéricas nos dias de hoje.



Mas nós ainda não chegamos ao Inverno, e sim, nos anos 80 havia todo o tipo de tempo, tal como agora, anos mais húmidos e instáveis, outros com actividade moderada ( normal) e por fim anos secos, e bem secos como em 1980/81.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (3 Dez 2015 às 17:56)

Snifa disse:


> Mas nós ainda não chegamos ao Inverno, e sim, nos anos 80 havia todo o tipo de tempo, tal como agora, anos mais húmidos e instáveis, outros com actividade moderada ( normal) e por fim anos secos, e bem secos como em 1980/81.



Já tenho lido aqui muitas vezes que "ainda não chegamos ao Inverno". Relembro, caso não saibam, que o inverno meteorológico já começou e o Inverno astronómico só começa dia 22.


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (3 Dez 2015 às 18:01)

Snifa disse:


> Mas nós ainda não chegamos ao Inverno, e sim, nos anos 80 havia todo o tipo de tempo, tal como agora, anos mais húmidos e instáveis, outros com actividade moderada ( normal) e por fim anos secos, e bem secos como em 1980/81.


Temos contudo que admitir que os últimos outonos não têm sido propriamente exemplo de cenários típicos ou enquadrados nos padrões climáticos historicamente documentados para o nosso território. O inverno, por enquanto, é campo só para os modelos (e estes falíveis, como sabemos). Podemos estar perante uma tendência e, isso, julgo que é difícil qualquer um de nós negar.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Dez 2015 às 18:07)

Vejo muita gente a dizer que o inverno ainda não chegou, sim é verdade que ainda não,  mas lá por não ter chegado não quer dizer que não chova nem esteja frio, se fosse em anos normais já era para ter chovido o dobro do que choveu ainda, e as temperaturas já era para estarem nos 15°C ou ate mesmo menos do que isso e não nos 20°C ou ate mesmo mais...


----------



## Snifa (3 Dez 2015 às 18:12)

jamestorm disse:


> O que esta acontecer é o aquecimento global em marcha, Portugal está a ficar um sitio mais estável, mais quente e mais seco.



Provas concretas disso? Não me refiro a suposições, mas a estudos e provas fiáveis para se chegar a tal conclusão.

São precisos anos e anos de estudo para detectar uma mudança de padrão, eu não nego que  já hajam ou possam vir a haver alterações climáticas, mas são precisas provas/ estudos.


----------



## dahon (3 Dez 2015 às 18:14)

jamestorm disse:


> Onde estão as semanas de trovoadas de Setembro a Dezembro? Onde estão os pingos gelados nas janelas? Onde estão os tanques de água totalmente congelados? Onde estão as Cheias de do inicio do Ano até Abril? Onde estão os vendavais que havia no Outono....podia continuar aqui a lista. O Clima em Portugal tornou-se mais estável...chove menos e está mais quente.  Fico-me por aqui.



Quando dizes que o clima está mais estável referente à falta de eventos extremos? 
È que se for esse o caso não posso concordar, aliás nos últimos anos temos tido cada vez mais eventos meteorológicos extremos aliás esse é mesmo uma das consequências do aquecimento global.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (3 Dez 2015 às 18:17)

Snifa disse:


> Provas concretas disso? Não me refiro a suposições, mas a estudos e provas fiáveis para se chegar a tal conclusão.
> 
> São precisos anos e anos de estudo para detectar uma mudança de padrão, eu não nego que  já hajam ou possam vir a haver alterações climáticas, mas são precisas provas/ estudos.



Basta procurar na Internet e existem montes de estudos sobre o aquecimento global e sobre as mudanças climatéricas.
Efeito borboleta, a acção humana no planeta está a gerar mudanças.
E esta imagem ilustra perfeitamente a tendência:


----------



## StormyAlentejo (3 Dez 2015 às 18:18)

dahon disse:


> Quando dizes que o clima está mais estável referente à falta de eventos extremos?
> È que se for esse o caso não posso concordar, aliás nos últimos anos temos tido cada vez mais eventos meteorológicos extremos aliás esse é mesmo uma das consequências do aquecimento global.



Mas as previsões apontam para isso mesmo, cada vez mais a tendência é de eventos extremos.


----------



## Snifa (3 Dez 2015 às 18:23)

jotajota disse:


> Basta procurar na Internet e existem montes de estudos sobre o aquecimento global e sobre as mudanças climatéricas.
> Efeito borboleta, a acção humana no planeta está a gerar mudanças.
> E esta imagem ilustra perfeitamente a tendência:



Eu referiam-me concretamente  a esta frase do jamestorm : "O que esta acontecer é o aquecimento global em marcha, *Portugal está a ficar um sitio mais estável, mais quente e mais seco*"

Ou seja como pode ele prever ou argumentar que em Portugal o aquecimento global vai ter ou já está a ter estas consequências, apenas porque atravessamos um ano mais seco e está algum "calor" em Dezembro.

A discussão deste tema é interessante, mas convém apresentar factos, senão uns puxam para um lado e outros puxam para outro e ninguém se entende


----------



## vitamos (3 Dez 2015 às 18:27)

jotajota disse:


> Concordo com o @jamestorm. Acho que ainda há bastantes cépticos e dificuldades em aceitar as mudanças climatéricas. Não é de estranhar quando a comunidade cientifica ainda há 10 anos atrás dizia que o aquecimento global não passava de uma falácia...
> É um facto que o nosso clima está a mudar. Não tenho lembranças de como eram os invernos nos anos 80 porque não era nascido, mas dai para a frente, tenho notado grandes diferenças. Havia sempre um padrão no inverno: dias sem chuva gélidos e nos dias antes da chuva, começava a subir a temperatura e chovia sempre durante uns 2 dias seguidos e o terceiro dia era apenas umas nortadas e chuva com sol intercalados. Actualmente já não é assim.
> No verão, pleno Agosto, havia trovoadas secas vindas de Espanha. Quem o diz são os mais velhos. E por tocar nos mais velhos, tentem não descredibilizar os testemunhos dos mais velhos porque são eles que mais podem falar sobre diferenças climatéricas nos dias de hoje.



Duas notas...

Estás a contradizer-te. Primeiro concordas com o jamestorm que dise que as condições em Portugal estão mais estáveis. No post anteriores já dizes que a tendência é a de haver mais eventos extremos... Em que ficamos?

Segunda nota. Não existem "condições climatéricas". As condições relativas ao clima são "climáticas". Em relação ao tempo são "meteorológicas".O "climatério" é outra coisa que não tem nada a ver com estas andanças


----------



## Vince (3 Dez 2015 às 18:27)

jotajota disse:


> Basta procurar na Internet e existem montes de estudos sobre o aquecimento global e sobre as mudanças climatéricas.
> Efeito borboleta, a acção humana no planeta está a gerar mudanças.
> E esta imagem ilustra perfeitamente a tendência:



Em Janeiro ou Fevereiro até pode haver um evento extremo em que neve até em Faro, e isso não contraria ou confirma nenhuma teoria.
Na prática, regressando ao que interessa, nenhum de nós faz puto de ideia de como vai ser o Inverno.
Teoricamente por cá pela circulação geral da atmosfera seria praticamente impossível haver nova seca no próximo Inverno.
Podemos alimentar toneladas de analogias, para aqui e para ali, mas na verdade ninguém sabe.
Estamos num El-Nino potente, mais extremado, mas mesmo por aí a história já nos demonstrou que não se conseguem tirar conclusões para aqui, há cenários/analogias para todos os gostos.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (3 Dez 2015 às 20:04)

vitamos disse:


> Duas notas...
> 
> Estás a contradizer-te. Primeiro concordas com o jamestorm que dise que as condições em Portugal estão mais estáveis. No post anteriores já dizes que a tendência é a de haver mais eventos extremos... Em que ficamos?
> 
> Segunda nota. Não existem "condições climatéricas". As condições relativas ao clima são "climáticas". Em relação ao tempo são "meteorológicas".O "climatério" é outra coisa que não tem nada a ver com estas andanças



Não vejo onde me estou a contradizer. Concordo com ele sim e eu disse "cada vez mais a tendência é de eventos extremos", não "*há *cada vez mais a tendência de eventos extremos.". O português é lixado, não meti o verbo haver na frase. O que eu quero dizer é que, os eventos a acontecer, são cada vez mais extremos. 

Segunda nota: obrigado pela correção. O climatérico é um galicismo.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (3 Dez 2015 às 21:07)

dahon disse:


> O @Vince agora é que disse tudo. Se me perguntarem da minha infância de que invernos tenho memória só me consigo lembrar dos finais da década de 90 em que nevou algumas vezes em Viseu.



Verdade. Mas se falares com os teus pais (talvez sejam demasiado novos) ou avós, verás que era muito mais comum nevar em Viseu há umas décadas. O meu pai tem 79 anos e a minha mãe 72 e viveram isso mesmo. A neve em Viseu caía com mais frequência. Até o meu pai, que vivia numa aldeia de S. Pedro do Sul, via neve com frequência quando era miúdo. Em tempos falei com alguém que me falou da possível influência da barragem da Aguieira na escassa e pouco frequente queda de neve. Como não tenho qualquer formação na área e nunca me dei ao trabalho de pesquisar sobre isso, não faço a menor ideia se a teoria é mais do que pura ficção. Já agora, se alguém com mais conhecimento do que eu (não é preciso muito!), quiser dar uma opinião, agradeço.


----------



## Vince (3 Dez 2015 às 21:21)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Até o meu pai, que vivia numa aldeia de S. Pedro do Sul, via neve com frequência quando era miúdo.



São Pedro do Sul é grande com distintas geografias, e não é Viseu, andamos em círculos nisto ...
http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/queda-de-neve-retem-30-pessoas-em-sao-pedro-do-sul_n67507
Querem ver que um dia destes vamos descobrir que Portugal era um país de neve ?


----------



## ClaudiaRM (3 Dez 2015 às 21:25)

Vince disse:


> São Pedro do Sul é grande com distintas geografias, e não é Viseu, andamos em círculos nisto ...
> http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/queda-de-neve-retem-30-pessoas-em-sao-pedro-do-sul_n67507



O que eu quis dizer é que na aldeia do meu pai, quando ele era criança era comum nevar. Das últimas vezes que nevou em Viseu cidade, a aldeia dele não viu neve nenhuma. Quando ele era miúdo era comum no inverno os animais ficarem nos currais por causa da neve. A aldeia dele não vê neve seguramente há mais de 10 anos.


----------



## Vince (3 Dez 2015 às 21:31)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> O que eu quis dizer é que na aldeia do meu pai, quando ele era criança era comum nevar. Das últimas vezes que nevou em Viseu cidade, a aldeia dele não viu neve nenhuma. Quando ele era miúdo era comum no inverno os animais ficarem nos currais por causa da neve. A aldeia dele não vê neve seguramente há mais de 10 anos.



Na aldeia dos meus pais no distrito de Viseu não vêm neve com acumulação desde 1983. E nessa altura quando apareceu já não viam há uns anos valentes. Uma ou duas décadas pelo menos.


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Dez 2015 às 21:38)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> O que eu quis dizer é que na aldeia do meu pai, quando ele era criança era comum nevar. Das últimas vezes que nevou em Viseu cidade, a aldeia dele não viu neve nenhuma. Quando ele era miúdo era comum no inverno os animais ficarem nos currais por causa da neve. A aldeia dele não vê neve seguramente há mais de 10 anos.


São Pedro do Sul tem uma cota de 253m, eu diria que a essa cota hoje em dia é raro nevar.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (3 Dez 2015 às 21:49)

Vince disse:


> Na aldeia dos meus pais no distrito de Viseu não vêm neve com acumulação desde 1983. E nessa altura quando apareceu já não viam há uns anos valentes. Uma ou duas décadas pelo menos.



Precisamente. Já a minha avó paterna, nascida em 1900 e que viveu oitenta e muitos anos, fartou-de ver a neve que os bisnetos dela, se não fosse a Serra da Estrela e a internet, não saberiam o que é...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (3 Dez 2015 às 21:50)

Davidmpb disse:


> a essa cota hoje em dia é raro nevar.



Exactamente.


----------



## Vince (3 Dez 2015 às 22:10)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Precisamente. Já a minha avó paterna, nascida em 1900 e que viveu oitenta e muitos anos, fartou-de ver a neve que os bisnetos dela, se não fosse a Serra da Estrela e a internet, não saberiam o que é...



1900? Invejo-te. A minha avô já há muito falecida era uma espécie de criada-escrava nos anos 20/30 e nunca me contou histórias dessas de neve, só me contou histórias da fome e guerra dos anos 40 e da grande tempestade de 1941, e de como a certa altura a levaram a ver o mar pela 1ª vez na vida.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (3 Dez 2015 às 22:20)

Vince disse:


> 1900? Invejo-te. A minha avô já há muito falecida era uma espécie de criada-escrava nos anos 20/30 e nunca me contou histórias dessas de neve, só me contou histórias da fome e guerra dos anos 40 e da grande tempestade de 1941, e de como a certa altura a levaram a ver o mar pela 1ª vez na vida.



A minha avó paterna nasceu no dia 1 de Janeiro de 1900. É ou não é uma data espectacular para nascer? O meu pai, nascido em 1935, ainda esteve nas filas para ir buscar pão, durante a Segunda Guerra Mundial. Viu neve bastantes vezes na aldeia dele em miúdo.


----------



## camrov8 (3 Dez 2015 às 22:23)

Hoje em dia e digo eu que sempre, Portugal tem demasiada influencia marítima para ter neve a cotas baixas, acontece em momentos pontuais, tenho 32 primaveras e lembro-me de nevar por cá umas 3 ou 4 vezes. E as pessoas pelo menos as mais idosas tendem a usar o termo neve com bastante liberdade artística. Por cá geada e neve vai tudo corrido com o mesmo nome,


----------



## Vince (3 Dez 2015 às 22:35)

camrov8 disse:


> Hoje em dia e digo eu que sempre, Portugal tem demasiada influencia marítima para ter neve a cotas baixas



Hoje em dia, ou como tentaste dizer, sempre 
E não é apenas a "influência marítima", é esta influência marítima. Olhem também para a costa oeste dos EUA por exemplo.


----------



## MSantos (3 Dez 2015 às 22:46)

Davidmpb disse:


> São Pedro do Sul tem uma cota de 253m, eu diria que a essa cota hoje em dia é raro nevar.



Hoje em dia é raro e antigamente também era, desde que Portugal é Portugal tem sido sempre raro nevar a essa cota.


----------



## camrov8 (3 Dez 2015 às 22:52)

quando vem frio a sério são correntes polares secas que chegam cá com pouca precipitação diferente do centro europeu. Mas mesmo por lá os Invernos não costumam trazer muita precipitação, esta ocorre mais no verão com as famosas trovoadas


----------



## james (3 Dez 2015 às 22:54)

E essa influência marítima e o facto de os melhores períodos para nevar coincidirem quando o céu está a limpar que faz com que não neve tanto como isso em Portugal. 
Essas duas condições e que nos tramam, pois no inverno, principalmente no Norte, havia condições para nevar mais vezes. 
Todos os anos, farto - me de ver chover com 1 ou 2 graus. 

Aqui no Minho, a última vez que nevou a cotas muito baixas foi em 2010, em 2009 nevou imenso com acumulação mesmo a cota zero. 

Em 1987,  caiu um grande nevão, há imagens extraordinárias das praias minhotas totalmente cobertas de neve... 

Na Minha zona,  Viana e Guimarães ( onde também tenho casa) , já assisti a 5 nevões com acumulação e dois sem acumulação. 
Em Janeiro de 2014,  caiu água neve, por volta das 8 da manhã, estavam 2 graus, começaram a cair uns farrapos, pensei mesmo que ia nevar.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (3 Dez 2015 às 23:22)

Penso que devamos dar o beneficio da dúvida quanto às próximas semanas. Se ate ao natal as temperaturas normais não chegarem e não chover nada, ai sim haverá razão para preocupação. Mas cheira-me a um inverno épico pelas piores razões!


----------



## lserpa (3 Dez 2015 às 23:31)

Lembro-me em 2009, altura que ainda vivia em Viana na zona da abelheira, chegou a nevar de manhã cedo, mas com muito pouca acumulação. Mas deu para ver ela a cair


----------



## dahon (3 Dez 2015 às 23:45)

Vince disse:


> Hoje em dia, ou como tentaste dizer, sempre
> E não é apenas a "influência marítima", é esta influência marítima. Olhem também para a costa oeste dos EUA por exemplo.


Mas a nossa "influência marítima" é influenciada pela corrente do golfo, já a costa oeste dos EUA não estou a ver a comparação. Aliás a costa oeste dos EUA é bastante montanhosa.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (4 Dez 2015 às 07:31)

jotajota disse:


> É o aquecimento global, meu caros.



Por muito que queiramos negar... acho que se está a tornar demasiado evidente.
Dias de céu limpo em pleno Dezembro eram para dar temperaturas entre os 6/7/8 ºC e os 14/15/16 ºC em Lisboa. Não os 13/14 º C e os 19/20/21 que tenho tido nos últimos dias. E é assim no país inteiro e um pouco por toda a Europa!
Quanto ao El Ninho? Sempre ouvi dizer que não tinha qualquer influência no nosso clima. Por isso nem considerem essa hipótese. 
Vêm aí anos muito complicados!


----------



## Snifa (4 Dez 2015 às 08:26)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Por muito que queiramos negar... acho que se está a tornar demasiado evidente.
> Dias de céu limpo em pleno Dezembro eram para dar temperaturas entre os 6/7/8 ºC e os 14/15/16 ºC em Lisboa. Não os 13/14 º C e os 19/20/21 que tenho tido nos últimos dias. E é assim no país inteiro e um pouco por toda a Europa!
> Quanto ao El Ninho? Sempre ouvi dizer que não tinha qualquer influência no nosso clima. Por isso nem considerem essa hipótese.
> Vêm aí anos muito complicados!




Demasiado evidente em que aspeto? Porque o ano está a ser mais seco e menos frio ( até ao momento) Se vierem anos húmidos/frios e instáveis, então a teoria do aquecimento global já não faz sentido?Só faz sentido para anos secos e mais amenos?

"Vêm aí anos muito complicados!", mas em termos de seca ou excesso de precipitação/frio/ instabilidade?

Isto falando exlcusivamente para Portugal.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (4 Dez 2015 às 08:39)

Snifa disse:


> Demasiado evidente em que aspeto? Porque o ano está a ser mais seco e menos frio ( até ao momento) Se vierem anos húmidos/frios e instáveis, então a teoria do aquecimento global já não faz sentido?Só faz sentido para anos secos e mais amenos?
> 
> "Vêm aí anos muito complicados!", mas em termos de seca ou excesso de precipitação/frio/ instabilidade?
> 
> Isto falando exlcusivamente para Portugal.



Refiro-me aos últimos anos! Sim. Tenho plena consciência de que pelo meio houve um ou outro ano mais húmido. Mas tem sido uma tendência.
Quando me refiro a anos muito complicados, refiro-me ao estabelecimento de temperaturas  mais elevadas até cada vez mais tarde e a começarem-se a fazer sentir cada vez mais cedo e ao tempo a assistirmos a anos cada vez mais secos. Só não vê quem não quer.


----------



## james (4 Dez 2015 às 08:41)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Por muito que queiramos negar... acho que se está a tornar demasiado evidente.
> Dias de céu limpo em pleno Dezembro eram para dar temperaturas entre os 6/7/8 ºC e os 14/15/16 ºC em Lisboa. Não os 13/14 º C e os 19/20/21 que tenho tido nos últimos dias. E é assim no país inteiro e um pouco por toda a Europa!
> Quanto ao El Ninho? Sempre ouvi dizer que não tinha qualquer influência no nosso clima. Por isso nem considerem essa hipótese.
> Vêm aí anos muito complicados!




Não é verdade que o " El nino " não tenha influência em Portugal e na Europa.

A sua acao na Europa,  Que sofre as mais variadas influências, é que é um pouco ambígua e incerta.

Mas influencia.  Segundo os cientistas, quase todo o planeta sofre a acao deste fenómeno.  Aliás, a descoberta e estudo aprofundado deste fenómeno veio baralhar um pouco a teoria do aquecimento global, pois este fenómeno também pode provocar alterações climáticas, embora em princípio temporárias.

Eu acho que estamos desde o início deste ano a sofrer a acao deste fenómeno. De outra forma, é difícil outra explicação para um ano inteiro com temperaturas acima e precipitacao abaixo do normal.
Nem segundo a teoria das alterações climáticas, a mudança  será tão rápida.  Aliás,  uma das mudanças que está teoria preconiza é o surgimento mais frequente de fenómenos extremos e este ano tem sido uma seca de todo o tamanho.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (4 Dez 2015 às 09:48)

Sem dúvida que o El Niño tem que ter alguma influência no clima global. A terra é um circuito fechado, logo cada acção gera reacção.
Destacando e repetindo de novo o que o @jamestorm disse anteriormente, o nosso clima tende a tornar-se cada vez mais estável, o pessoal do Sul que o diga. No entanto, quando acontecerem, os eventos tendem a ser mais extremos que é o que se tem verificado nos últimos anos. Não quer dizer que comece a haver cada vez mais eventos, que é o que não tem acontecido este ano, mas quando estes surgirem talvez provoquem mais estragos que em situações normais.
E é triste que se pense que o aquecimento global é uma falácia... Este estudo apresentado em Paris prova isso mesmo: http://phys.org/news/2015-12-paper-degree-impact-corporate-messaging.html


----------



## Vince (4 Dez 2015 às 10:56)

Um dos anos recentes mais amenos que pessoalmente senti foi 2011.  E na altura havia uma La Nina.
Este ano houve seca num regime neutro do ENSO, só a partir da Primavera começou o El Nino.
Agora estamos num El Nino forte que se vai prolongar pelos próximos meses. Causa-me sempre certa dificuldade em perceber como por umas coisas acham que acontecem outras, ou que o Inverno vai ser igual (ou diferente) do ano passado.
Se se limitam a analogias destas, então o próximo Inverno teria que forçosamente ser diferente do anterior.







http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/analysis_monitoring/ensostuff/ensoyears.shtml


----------



## Vince (4 Dez 2015 às 11:13)

jotajota disse:


> Sem dúvida que o El Niño tem que ter alguma influência no clima global. A terra é um circuito fechado, logo cada acção gera reacção.
> Destacando e repetindo de novo o que o @jamestorm disse anteriormente, o nosso clima tende a tornar-se cada vez mais estável, o pessoal do Sul que o diga. No entanto, quando acontecerem, os eventos tendem a ser mais extremos que é o que se tem verificado nos últimos anos. Não quer dizer que comece a haver cada vez mais eventos, que é o que não tem acontecido este ano, mas quando estes surgirem talvez provoquem mais estragos que em situações normais.
> E é triste que se pense que o aquecimento global é uma falácia... Este estudo apresentado em Paris prova isso mesmo: http://phys.org/news/2015-12-paper-degree-impact-corporate-messaging.html



Não acho que seja uma falácia, antes pelo contrário, tendo a confiar nos cientistas que estudam  o aquecimento global. Mas olha que há muitas falácias em torno disso, uma delas são os eventos extremos, a forma redutora como rapidamente se associa um evento qualquer ao aquecimento global.  E o inverso claro, se estiver um frio enorme ou cair um grande nevão nalgum local aparecem logo pessoas a dizer que não há aquecimento global.
Sobre o sul,  eu ainda sou do tempo em que muitas pessoas juravam que a barragem do Alqueva nunca iria encher.


----------



## dahon (4 Dez 2015 às 11:15)

Esta discussão está a ficar um pouco confusa. Eu não li ninguém a dizer que o aquecimento global é uma falácia, acho que dentro da maioria da população informada e sem qualquer pressão de lobbies reconhece o aumento das temperaturas a nível mundial. A forma como as alterações climáticas provocadas por esse aquecimento se vão fazer sentir no nosso país, essa é a questão. Não é por ser aquecimento global que o clima de Portugal vai ficar mais quente e menos chuvoso. 
E por falar em falta de eventos eu este ano assisti a duas flash floods urbanas uma em Coimbra e outra em Viseu. Albufeira foi o que foi. É só puxar pela memória.


----------



## james (4 Dez 2015 às 11:21)

Não é falácia nenhuma,  pois há evidências científicas disso. 
Mas também não podemos engolir toda a treta que os Média nos têm impingido 

sobre isso nos últimos tempos. 

Ah, e as verdadeiras negociatas ( e o respectivo aumento das respectivas contas bancárias)  de alguns conhecidos políticos que virem aí uma oportunidade de ouro para ficar mais ricos.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (4 Dez 2015 às 11:30)

Vince disse:


> Não acho que seja uma falácia, antes pelo contrário, tendo a confiar nos cientistas que estudam  o aquecimento global. Mas olha que há muitas falácias em torno disso, uma delas são os eventos extremos, a forma redutora como rapidamente se associa um evento qualquer ao aquecimento global.  E o inverso claro, se estiver um frio enorme ou cair um grande nevão nalgum local aparecem logo pessoas a dizer que não há aquecimento global.
> Sobre o sul,  eu ainda sou do tempo em que muitas pessoas juravam que a barragem do Alqueva nunca iria encher.



Essa do Alqueva tá boa! Essas pessoas pensavam que o Alqueva ia encher apenas com a água da chuva ou não sabiam que ia ser abastecida pelo Guadiana?!
Não há maior cego do que o que não quer ver, e como já referi, ainda há 10 anos atrás grande parte da comunidade cientifica dizia isso: aquecimento global é uma falácia. É claro que não o é desde o momento que o ser humano começou a expelir grandes quantidades de dióxido de carbono para a atmosfera, mas há quem esteja ainda muito reticente sobre o assunto e não acredite que estas mudanças a nível planetário derivem disso.


----------



## james (4 Dez 2015 às 11:34)

Atenção que sobre as alterações climáticas, não há uma teoria científica, mas há várias. 
No fundo, há várias possibilidades dos elementos reagirem,  perante um problema que é real, mas os seus efeitos e consequências ainda são algo imprevisíveis.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (4 Dez 2015 às 12:30)

Interessante ver os vários pontos de vista:

O show de falácias do Dr. Felício


----------



## Topê (4 Dez 2015 às 13:10)

jotajota disse:


> Essa do Alqueva tá boa! Essas pessoas pensavam que o Alqueva ia encher apenas com a água da chuva ou não sabiam que ia ser abastecida pelo Guadiana?!
> Não há maior cego do que o que não quer ver, e como já referi, ainda há 10 anos atrás grande parte da comunidade cientifica dizia isso: aquecimento global é uma falácia. É claro que não o é desde o momento que o ser humano começou a expelir grandes quantidades de dióxido de carbono para a atmosfera, mas há quem esteja ainda muito reticente sobre o assunto e não acredite que estas mudanças a nível planetário derivem disso.




Li este fórum e decidi registar-me e pretendia fazer a seguinte perguntas
A existência Verões frescos e chuvosos durante alguns anos seguidos, ou nos últimos anos, é sinonimo também sinal dessa estabilização atmosférica e de aquecimento progressivo?
Como se avalia o aquecimento global como tendência numa anomalia climática, referente a temperatura média anual? ou respeitante á temperatura verificada em determinadas estações do ano ou determinados meses do ano? é que se for o 1º critério, por os dados disponíveis, nos últimos anos 4,5,6 anos, nem se registaram em Portugal, dos anos especialmente quentes. Apesar de anos especialmente quentes a nível mundial, esse mesmo aquecimento pode não ter-se refletido  no nosso território, isto é se olharmos para as médias.


----------



## Topê (4 Dez 2015 às 14:26)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Por muito que queiramos negar... acho que se está a tornar demasiado evidente.
> Dias de céu limpo em pleno Dezembro eram para dar temperaturas entre os 6/7/8 ºC e os 14/15/16 ºC em Lisboa. Não os 13/14 º C e os 19/20/21 que tenho tido nos últimos dias. E é assim no país inteiro e um pouco por toda a Europa!
> Quanto ao El Ninho? Sempre ouvi dizer que não tinha qualquer influência no nosso clima. Por isso nem considerem essa hipótese.
> Vêm aí anos muito complicados!




Ainda continuo na linha do cepticismo, de facto estes últimos 2 anos foram fora do Normal, ao contrário do que se pensa nem tanto em Portugal, mas no continente europeu é por isso que não estou mesmo nada convencido, que as alterações climáticas ou o aquecimento global afete muito mais a Penisula Ibérica que outras regiões europeias mais a norte, como se está quase a instituir-se na comunidade cientifica dominante. O Verão na Europa central foi mais que prolongado, tirando uma ou outra excepção a Europa central e de Leste esteve praticamente sempre sobre influencia anticlonica desde de Abril/Maio até quase agora, as depressões vindas para mais para o Leste Europeu(com a excepção para fenómenos convectivos dispersos) muitas vezes nem chega a cordilheira dos Alpes, estamos a 12 de Dezembro, e a maioria da Europa central e de Leste pouca ou nenhuns episódios de neve, teve, ou melhor nem chega a pegar no chão. Em relação a Portugal estes 2 anos secos nos últimos 5 anos, ainda não me convencem de todo, pois se formos a ver não faltam secas extensas e generalizadas em décadas distantes como as de 30,40,50,70, até em anos praticamente seguidos. Mais 5 anos,  e se verificar anos iguais a estes ou iguais a 2012 ai sim, pode-se começar a falar de facto de uma tendência a longo prazo, até lá por muito que se tente não se consegue afirmar que um mês ou Outubro muito seco, ou uma estação do ano muito seca, ou 2 anos muito secos, devem-se á simples variabilidade climática que sempre existiu, ou ao aquecimento global, ou efeitos do El-Niño. Já sabemos que quando chove muito pouco, em anos secos, a analise das secas aparece mais nos Media.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (4 Dez 2015 às 14:51)

Topê disse:


> Ainda continuo na linha do cepticismo, de facto estes últimos 2 anos foram fora do Normal, ao contrário do que se pensa nem tanto em Portugal, mas no continente europeu é por isso que não estou mesmo nada convencido, que as alterações climáticas ou o aquecimento global afete muito mais a Penisula Ibérica que outras regiões europeias mais a norte, como se está quase a instituir-se na comunidade cientifica dominante. O Verão na Europa central foi mais que prolongado, tirando uma ou outra excepção a Europa central e de Leste esteve praticamente sempre sobre influencia anticlonica desde de Abril/Maio até quase agora, as depressões vindas para mais para o Leste Europeu(com a excepção para fenómenos convectivos dispersos) muitas vezes nem chega a cordilheira dos Alpes, estamos a 12 de Dezembro, e a maioria da Europa central e de Leste pouca ou nenhuns episódios de neve, teve, ou melhor nem chega a pegar no chão. Em relação a Portugal estes 2 anos secos nos últimos 5 anos, ainda não me convencem de todo, pois se formos a ver não faltam secas extensas e generalizadas em décadas distantes como as de 30,40,50,70, até em anos praticamente seguidos. Mais 5 anos,  e se verificar anos iguais a estes ou iguais a 2012 ai sim, pode-se começar a falar de facto de uma tendência a longo prazo, até lá por muito que se tente não se consegue afirmar que um mês ou Outubro muito seco, ou uma estação do ano muito seca, ou 2 anos muito secos, devem-se á simples variabilidade climática que sempre existiu, ou ao aquecimento global, ou efeitos do El-Niño. Já sabemos que quando chove muito pouco, em anos secos, a analise das secas aparece mais nos Media.



Tendo como referência este estudo, deixo aqui alguns excertos que me pareceram interessantes:
"A evolução do clima da Terra nas três últimas décadas colocou o problema da mudança climática na agenda internacional. Especialmente a partir da última década do século XX, tornou-se clara uma tendência de aquecimento, ainda moderada mas já acima do nível usual de variabilidade interanual.
(...)
A quebra sucessiva de recordes para a temperatura em diferentes regiões e a ocorrência de situações extremas de calor, com grande impacto económico e social, obrigou a generalidade da sociedade a olhar para o aquecimento global como um problema premente, a requerer estudo, monitorização e planeamento. 
(...)
Desde a década de 1970, a temperatura média subiu em todas as regiões de Portugal, a uma taxa de cerca de 0.5ºC/década, mais do dobro da taxa de aquecimento observada para a temperatura média mundial.
(...)
Todos os modelos, em todos os cenários, prevêem um aumento significativo da temperatura média em todas as regiões de Portugal até ao fim do século XXI. No continente, são estimados aumentos da temperatura máxima no Verão entre 3ºC na zona costeira e 7ºC no interior, acompanhados por um grande incremento da frequência e intensidade de ondas de calor. Nas regiões insulares os aumentos da temperatura máxima deverão ser mais moderados, entre os 2ºC e os 3ºC na Madeira, enquanto para os Açores se estimam aumentos entre 1ºC e 2ºC. 
No que se refere à precipitação, a incerteza do clima futuro é substancialmente maior. No entanto, quase todos os modelos prevêem redução da precipitação em Portugal continental durante a Primavera, Verão e Outono."

Um estudo bastante interessante para os maus cépticos lerem.


----------



## james (4 Dez 2015 às 14:57)

Os anos 30 foi a década mais seca do século XX.  Tem os registos mais baixos de precipitação desde que há registos.

Foi nessa década tambem que se registou a maior seca do século XX no Norte.  Consultando registos paroquiais, há registos nessa década de procissões um pouco por todo o país a pedir, de forma desesperada, chuva.

Conjugado com a grande depressão mundial, essa grande seca levou a uma situação de fome no país.

Mas esse padrão de imenso bloqueio anticiclonico não ficou por aí. As décadas de 40 e 50,  embora extremamente frias e com muitos nevões a cotas baixas,  foram de uma forma geral secas e com uma corrente continental a predominar. 

Só na década de 60 é que se voltou a restabelecer uma corrente atlântica forte, voltando a haver registos de importantes inundações.


----------



## james (4 Dez 2015 às 15:05)

As alterações climáticas tem evidência científica,  por isso são uma realidade. 

No entanto, creio que para muita gente há uma ideia pré estabelecida de que o nosso clima era muito certinho, com todos os fenómenos a acontecer na altura certa e agora não acontece 

Isso não corresponde, de todo, à verdade.


----------



## james (4 Dez 2015 às 15:14)

É curioso que eu já vi estudos, que para Portugal ,  a precipitacao vai diminuir no inverno e aumentar nas estações de transição. 

E também já vi estudos a dizer que a precipitacao vai baixar mais no Sul e outros a dizer que vai baixar mais no Norte. 

Pelos vistos,  há estudos para todos os gostos 


E diz - se também que o aquecimento global vai ter menos influência no Norte da Europa e , curiosamente, nos últimos anos,  tem - se batido recordes positivos da temperatura no Norte e Centro da Europa,  com as praias da Holanda, Inglaterra, Dinamarca Ou Suécia cheias como se calhar nunca se viu.


----------



## rozzo (4 Dez 2015 às 15:19)

Estamos a misturar dois conceitos nesta discussão, e por isso ninguém se entende! eheh

A variação entre períodos secos e húmidos, a escalas decadais sempre houve e sempre haverá, independentemente de aquecimento global ou não. Portanto estar a discutir 1, 2, 3 anos isoladamente ou regionalmente não leva a lado nenhum. Tem de ser sempre num contexto médio ao longo de décadas.

Os próprios exemplos que deram de períodos secos ou nevosos ou chuvosos, reforçam essa natural oscilação entre maior ou menor frequência de bloqueios, assim como a sua localização.
Bloqueios a baixas latitudes como o actual são propícios a secas, e a alta latitude são propícios a períodos chuvosos e frios. E vão se equilibrando e sucedendo de forma natural. Isto claro para o nosso canto...

Ou seja, nem aqui podemos extrapolar para o planeta no seu todo! Portanto, quando falamos em evidências de alterações climáticas temos obviamente de recorrer a anomalias em escalas largas, tanto espacialmente como temporalmente. Ou a variáveis com tempo de resposta lento, por exemplo glaciares, etc..
E aí não restam grandes dúvidas da tendência, negar isso é areia nos olhos. Se é tudo obra humana ou parte de variabilidade natural de maior escala ainda é outra conversa, e nem vou por aí...

Agora tentar arranjar evidências locais das consequências do aquecimento global tem de ser muito bem enquadrado. Nem um período de 15 anos secos nesse contexto quer dizer nada, faz parte da variabilidade  natural. Agora sim, se numa escala de 100-200 anos houver uma tendência clara numa determinada área para uma mudança nessa alternância entre diferentes períodos secos/húmidos ou quentes/frios, a história é outra.

Para terminar, parece-me claro ser mais fácil observar na generalidade do planeta a tendência para aumento de períodos quentes e diminuição dos frios, mesmo aparte da variabilidade inter-decadal. Na precipitação é mais complicado. E tendemos a ter uma percepção mais enviesada pela memória recente. E a própria variabilidade dos regimes de precipitação é mais complexa e difícil de separar da componente de variabilidade natural...


----------



## StormyAlentejo (4 Dez 2015 às 15:30)

Sendo assim, ainda não se consegue perceber qual a influência do Aquecimento Global no ciclo da água?


----------



## Dias Miguel (4 Dez 2015 às 16:18)

Nada melhor do que uma das melhores séries documentais para explicar a diferença entre tempo e clima, Agora se os membros deste fórum querem seguir um caminho ou outro (Aquecimento Global vs Isto nem sequer está assim tão quente) é dependente das suas opiniões e dos seus conhecimentos:
Quanto a mim, recordar-me de anos normais em relação às estações, bem delineadas, com frio, chuva, calor, vento nos seus devidos momentos. Mas também verifico que, de há duas décadas para cá, só há extremos, ou oito ou oitenta: verões quentes como tudo (2003 e 2015); estações fora de época (em 2012 houve salada de tomate até dia 15 de outubro todos os dias em casa, pois o verão prolongou-se até essa altura e houve horta até então); invernos sem uma gota de água (inverno de 2012); outros invernos em que o céu parecia vir a baixo com tanta chuva (2010); anos sem primavera ou outono, tal é a mudança brusca de temperatura e do estado do tempo (melhor exemplo que este mesmo ano...). Pensar que com 7 anos cai para o ribeiro por causa do gelo e que raramente desde então vi locais semelhantes com gelo, é porque alguma coisa deve estar a acontecer no nosso clima...
Se isto não quer dizer nada, sinceramente devo estar louco ou a ver mal...


----------



## Orion (4 Dez 2015 às 16:35)

Se o próximo La Niña for bastante intenso o discurso certamente mudará para arrefecimento global.



jotajota disse:


> Sendo assim, ainda não se consegue perceber qual a influência do Aquecimento Global no ciclo da água?



Aquecimento global não é só CO2 e H2O. Engloba: Permafrost, atividade do sol, altura média da base das nuvens, albedo, acidez oceânica, correntes marítimas...

Se a corrente do Golfo parasse arrefecíamos rapidamente 

Como já escrevi, esse é um tópico muito minado de interesses de todos os lados (daí as permanentes controvérsias). A Terra é um sistema biológico extremamente complexo. Fazendo um paralelo, nem toda a gente que fuma tem cancro. Ainda assim, é interessante assistir a recordes de temperatura registadas com a atividade solar mais fraca dos últimos 100 anos.

Escrito isto, claro que o Sol influencia o clima terrestre. E deve ser o principal responsável. Contudo, uma coisa são as mudanças naturais do clima terrestre e outra são as mudanças do clima terrestre que a humanidade, no seu todo, pode aguentar. Uma seca de 4 anos numa Índia ou China seria absolutamente devastador mas decerto não seria algo inédito da história da Terra. Quantos terramotos de magnitude 9, maremotos massivos, meteoritos, supervulcões esta Terra já viu. Mas não estávamos lá.

Na Rússia:









> Since the hole was spotted in mid-July by a helicopter pilot, conjecture has abounded about how the 30-metre-wide crater was formed — a gas or missile explosion, a meteorite impact and alien involvement have all been suggested.



http://www.nature.com/news/mysterious-siberian-crater-attributed-to-methane-1.15649

Isto é algo muito sério. Não tenho dúvida que coisas semelhantes já aconteceram. Incêndios florestais massivos (não havia ninguém para apagar) e outros desastres megalómanos. Mas a civilização atual, que é bastante frágil, não existia. Novamente, 4 anos, um período temporal ridiculamente reduzido no tempo terrestre, sem chuva é um desastre para nós.


----------



## jamestorm (4 Dez 2015 às 16:51)

Penso que uma das coisas que contribuiu para a tornar portugal um país mais seco, com Invernos mais amenos e e com as estações mais fundidas foi o facto da construção de centenas de barragens desde os anos 50, algumas delas verdadeiros lagos interiores, que contribuíram decisivamente para localmente amenizar o clima ...à volta dessas barragens, na grande maioria dos casos plantaram-se grandes extensões de eucalipto(caso único na Europa). Como toda a gente sabe os eucaliptos secam e mantêm pouco a humidade no ambiente florestal, devido à grande poder de albedo aliada à sucção do solo. Penso que toda a extensão de eucaliptal plantada também contribuiu para alterar os microclima locais e em ultima analise até alterações regionais. 

Existem estudos até de como as autoestradas e estradas podem contribuir para amenizar o clima localmente...por isso, não me causa nenhum espanto que tanto a a construção de grandes barragens, como as más práticas florestais, possam ter contribuído de alguma forma para alterar o clima localmente. 

Peço que tenham a atenção que sou um leigo na matéria, e qualquer disparate que diga ...vem apenas de uma certa curiosidade e interesse pelo assunto. A minha formação é em biologia, mas estas coisas do tempo é uma paixão.


----------



## Orion (4 Dez 2015 às 17:10)

Isto é o que se chama um _hockey stick chart_ (ou em português mal traduzido carta do taco de hóquei). As semelhanças são óbvias e têm a ver com a medição das temperaturas e respetiva comparação (as antigas são inferidas mediante anéis das árvores e as atuais são feitas mediante termómetros). É uma crítica válida dos céticos:






E uma paródia aleatória da 'net:






Outra crítica que tenho lido é a diferença entre as temperaturas medidas por satélite e por estações meteorológicas. Se fosse por aí não eram preciso estas últimas. Os primeiros têm uma cobertura muito superior. Porque é o NHC manda aviões para os furacões? Ninguém tem mais satélites que eles.

Ainda nos gráficos do hóquei, a população humana é um claro exemplo. Isto incluindo a peste negra, as guerras mundiais e etc.






Como é possível ver, o crescimento é algo brutal. Sim, é verdade que o crescimento tem vindo a diminuir:






Contudo, o crescimento da população mundial mais parece a bolsa de valores da Venezuela:






Tendo em conta a devastação ambiental, que é inevitável tendo a necessidade de recursos, a correção populacional não será bonita. Nada mesmo. E nem é por causa do sistema económico. Mesmo o comunismo seria pesado para o ambiente. Dar casa, carro, viagens e comida para todos também necessita de matérias primas. Só gastar menos recursos poupará o ambiente e assegurará uma estabilidade mínima. O que vai ser difícil tendo em conta a quantidade de pessoas que não têm um estilo de vida europeu (nem falo no americano) mas querem ter legitimamente.

Um mito que é repetido até à exaustão é a de que a tecnologia salvará o mundo. É uma mentira brutal. Os OGM's são, alegadamente, úteis para disfarçar a falta de terra arável tendo uma maior rentabilidade. Mas a agricultura intensiva e as quantidades brutais de pesticidas vão continuar a destruir terra arável. Claro que se cortarão as florestas, fazendo mais danos aos ecossistemas. Há mais, como a excessiva captura de peixes, mas para resumir, os humanos regem-se pelas mesmas regras que todos os outros animais. Quando se destrói o ecossistema e as cadeias alimentares mais cedo ou mais tarde ficará óbvia a insustentabilidade dos nossos hábitos, que, novamente, de si são impossíveis de mudar devido ao nosso número. Portanto, como já escrevi várias vezes, não acredito que a população chegue aos 9 mil milhões. Há certas consequências negativas que apenas se adia. Às vezes quando o BOOM é grande o BUST é ainda maior. Tanto na economia como na ecologia.


----------



## Orion (4 Dez 2015 às 17:39)

Resta escrever que os países mais afetados pelos humores meteorológicos e pela escassez de recursos serão sempre os mais povoados e pobres. A Síria é um bom caso de estudo mas há muitos outros, incluíndo em África (o Egito é um país próximo do ponto crítico). Os países (ocidentais) com mais poder económico ainda podem chutar a lata mais para a frente mas mais cedo ou mais tarde os problemas expandem-se. O colapso da Síria era inevitável devido à castigadora seca e aquela zona tem tendência para radicalização islâmica. Mas se não houver guerra religiosa há guerra civil. Quando não há dinheiro para comer ou há o exército ou as milícias/crime organizado. Poucos combatem de graça. Nem no EI isso acontece.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Dez 2015 às 17:45)

* Geografia Física e Riscos Naturais (Fernando Rebelo)*​


----------



## james (4 Dez 2015 às 17:47)

Muita gente tem a ideia que o aquecimento global vai provocar uma estabilidade atmosférica sem precedentes. 
Pelo contrário, tendo em conta que é um sistema vivi e que reagira sem dúvida, eu acho que há maior tendência para um cataclismo global ( um cenário tempestuoso apocalíptico) .  Mas isso já não será para nós nem para os nossos descendentes.  Será daqui a muitos séculos. 

A não ser que o cenário se antecipe, tipo " o dia depois de amanhã ".


----------



## james (4 Dez 2015 às 17:54)

Na história da Europa, Historicamente parece que se repetem ciclos climáticos naturais de 3 séculos. 

Segundo alguns climatologistas, deveríamos estar a entrar num ciclo mais frio.


----------



## rozzo (4 Dez 2015 às 22:00)

vendo uma série de ciclos e fazendo analogias já por si perigosas, como disse o Vince e bem alguns posts atrás, deveríamos estar agora a entrar num ciclo mais interessante. Mas essas analogias valem o que valem, e facilmente caiem por terra por outros "detalhes". Ainda assim, pode-se sempre deixar no ar a pergunta se afinal isso se deve ao aquecimento. Mas acho que fica sem resposta, são demasiadas variáveis.


----------



## jamestorm (6 Dez 2015 às 06:43)

em Lisboa nestes dias tenho visto montes de turistas de calções e a tomar banho na ribeira das naus..montes de turistas a apanhar sol... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Por este andar vamos ter o Natal mais quente desde que ha registo, ainda tenho a roupa de Inverno no armário n usei nada ehehe tudo de meia estação.
Esta a ser um inicio de Inverno muito estranho, espero que mude rápido...


----------



## Topê (6 Dez 2015 às 14:46)

jamestorm disse:


> em Lisboa nestes dias tenho visto montes de turistas de calções e a tomar banho na ribeira das naus..montes de turistas a apanhar sol...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tenho muitas duvidas que este dominio anticlonico se alastre por o mês todo é possível, mas tenho muitas duvidas, pois os principais modelos já começam discretamente a anunciar uma eventual mudança de padrão a médio prazo e já começa-se a verificar que o anticiclone começa a perder vigor. Logo o mês não está de todo definido, considerando que ainda estamos no inicio do mês.
Estamos sobre o domínio anticiclonico, desde de Novembro, na Europa chuva, chuva a sério só mesmo a Norte das Ilhas Britânicas, Oeste de Noruega, pois as altas pressões tem sido tão potentes e frequentes, fazendo com que haja um bloqueio anticlonico que não permita a entrada de baixas pressões, com frequência em grande parte do continente europeu.
Até pode ser muito positivo este dominio anticiclonico tão prolongado , antes agora que no final do Inverno(Fevereiro,Março meses que considero mais críticos para o posicionamento de anticiclones vigorosos), pela razão que ainda temos muitos meses de Inverno, meses com atmosfera fria(final de Dezembro,Janeiro e Fevereiro) o que uma suposta mudança de padrão, e uma desorganização atmosférica possam em tese trazer ainda um Inverno interessante. Os modelos vão ameaçando, já se enganaram anteriormente também é verdade, mas acho que desta vez possam acertar, pois o anticiclone já está dominante há muito tempo, e a instabilidade e desorganização atmosférica tenderá a aparecer, do que há um mês atrás quando ele se instalou com toda a força.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (6 Dez 2015 às 14:47)

Eu própria, que sou um bocado alérgica aos posts do choradinho, começo a perder a paciência com este 'maravilhoso' tempo...


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Dez 2015 às 14:11)

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/201...s-mais-quente-dos-ultimos-34-anos-em-Portugal


----------



## david 6 (8 Dez 2015 às 12:25)

até parece estamos a gente no Verão... tanto tempo sem chover, vem meia duzia de pingos é logo uma festa, que tristeza, farto..


----------



## james (9 Dez 2015 às 20:17)

Em 2013,  após um Verão  louco com recordes de temperatura e muitas trovoadas de verão, seguiu -se um Outono louco, primeiro com muitas tempestades, depois com um tempo muito frio, com recordes negativos de temperatura.  Depois, um inverno magnífico com todos os ingredientes ( temporais, frio, Nevões, agitação marítima) . 

Quando é que desaparece este marasmo, que já irrita e pelo segundo ano consecutivo?


----------



## joralentejano (9 Dez 2015 às 20:24)

james disse:


> Em 2013,  após um Verão  louco com recordes de temperatura e muitas trovoadas de verão, seguiu -se um Outono louco, primeiro com muitas tempestades, depois com um tempo muito frio, com recordes negativos de temperatura.  Depois, um inverno magnífico com todos os ingredientes ( temporais, frio, Nevões, agitação marítima) .
> 
> Quando é que desaparece este marasmo, que já irrita e pelo segundo ano consecutivo?


Verdade,  mas este ano nem frio temos, a ver se o AA desaparece de uma vez para pelo menos termos alguma chuva...2015 foi o ano mais monótono meteorologicamente falando que vi ate agora, apenas 1 mês com precipitação na média e 1 acima (outubro)  pelo menos por aqui...e tem sido de temperaturas acima da media desde março ate agora...grande seca que aqui vai


----------



## Célia Salta (9 Dez 2015 às 21:48)

joralentejano disse:


> Verdade,  mas este ano nem frio temos, a ver se o AA desaparece de uma vez para pelo menos termos alguma chuva...2015 foi o ano mais monótono meteorologicamente falando que vi ate agora, apenas 1 mês com precipitação na média e 1 acima (outubro)  pelo menos por aqui...e tem sido de temperaturas acima da media desde março ate agora...grande seca que aqui vai


Pode ser que o próximo compense, e que seja em grande


----------



## rbsmr (10 Dez 2015 às 00:12)

Até um cemitério é mais animado que estas condições meteorológicas!!! Farto de bom tempo!


----------



## rozzo (10 Dez 2015 às 00:49)

Vá, algum ânimo, vamos à partida ter chuva razoável daqui a uns dias, e existe razoável consenso para um período de relativa instabilidade em direcção ao natal nos vários modelos. Claro que é provável que retire alguma, e a maior parte à partida restringida ao noroeste, visto serem sistemas a sofrer desgaste pelo bloqueio. A ver os que cá chegam.. Mas parece sem dúvida ir iniciar um  período mais activo no Atlântico a latitudes mais próximas de nós. Frio...  Esse é que nem vê-lo. De momento não há perspectivas de entradas frias, vamos continuar bem acima da média, com ou sem chuva.


----------



## Danilo2012 (10 Dez 2015 às 06:33)

Acho que Portugal não e o único, aqui no extremo oriente estamos também com um inverno totalmente incomum novembro foi um fiasco as máximas chegaram varias vezes a 20c e dezembro esta bem fraco também, essa semana quase todos os dias vão chegar a 14c de máxima. Acho que se trata de um ano bem incomum.

 Alias o clima esta mudando bastante e e algo que nunca foi visto, O clima antes da revolução industrial sempre foi mais frio sereno e ensolarado. Se as profecias estiverem certa grandes mudanças estão para começar acontecer. E se não começamos a mudar o ritmo de destruição pelo lucro essas mudanças vão ser bem desagradáveis...


----------



## Sunnyrainy (10 Dez 2015 às 08:07)

As mudanças climáticas estão aí. Só é cético quem quer! Pela primeira vez arrisco-me a passar o natal na esplanada!


----------



## james (11 Dez 2015 às 17:39)

Anda estranho este tempo ( não é que nunca tenha acontecido,  pois 1994 e 2005 foram muito semelhantes) . 

Eu tenho a estranha sensação de caminhar para o fim do inverno e não para o seu início. 

Pelo menos na minha zona,  parece que tem estado um tempo típico de Março e não de dezembro, com as noites frias mas os dias amenos .


----------



## Topê (11 Dez 2015 às 17:56)

james disse:


> Anda estranho este tempo ( não é que nunca tenha acontecido,  pois 1994 e 2005 foram muito semelhantes) .
> 
> Eu tenho a estranha sensação de caminhar para o fim do inverno e não para o seu início.
> 
> Pelo menos na minha zona,  parece que tem estado um tempo típico de Março e não de dezembro, com as noites frias mas os dias amenos .



Sim e o frio não tem sido nada de especial, pois a Leste continua tudo parado, não existem praticamente entradas continentais frias, que nos tragam os restos do frio continental. 
O que o James diz faz todo o sentido, e é de facto interessante, parece que estamos em finais de Fevereiro, inícios de Março, o que quiçá, nunca se sabe que isto possa ainda ser um bom prenuncio, pois apesar de na meteorologia não existir bem a lei da compensação, mas a verdade é que têm sido meses e meses de domínio total das altas pressões, e também acho que possa ser possível existir uma desordem atmosférica, e se essa mesma desordem atmosférica surgir nos meses de Janeiro e Fevereiro poderá-nos trazer surpresas. 
O mais provável é termos um Inverno de padrão anticiclone interrompido aqui e ali com uma ou outra depressão. Mas nunca se sabe se isto poderá dar uma volta. Isto é estabilidade já que dura á muitos muitos meses, e em todo lado, custa por vezes acreditar que isto possa continuar sempre assim, numa especie de Primavera ou fim do Inverno eterna.


----------



## David sf (11 Dez 2015 às 18:34)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> As mudanças climáticas estão aí. Só é cético quem quer! Pela primeira vez arrisco-me a passar o natal na esplanada!



A minha mãe passou o de 1977 na esplanada.


----------



## Thomar (11 Dez 2015 às 18:40)

David sf disse:


> A minha mãe passou o de 1977 na esplanada.


Curioso, é que nesse ano o verão foi fresco e é considerado o mais fresco de Portugal Continental das últimas décadas.
Contraste interessante!


----------



## Snifa (11 Dez 2015 às 19:04)

David sf disse:


> A minha mãe passou o de 1977 na esplanada.



Foi certamente um Natal atípico em termos de temperatura, olhando aos registos históricos para Dezembro de 1977 aqui  no Porto / Pedras Rubras ( aeroporto), de facto tivemos temperaturas de mais de 20 graus pela altura do Natal ( 22 graus de máxima no dia 25/12  ) Olhando às máximas  ( TM) e mínimas ( Tm)  ao longo do mês, penso que ainda está pior que em 2015 até ao momento 

Dezembro 1977 contudo foi chuvoso  com 255 mm ( PP ) acumulados 







Legenda:

T Temperatura media (°C)
TM Temperatura máxima (°C)
Tm Temperatura mínima (°C)
SLP Presión atmosférica a nivel del mar (hPa)
H Humedad relativa media (%)
PP Precipitación total de lluvia y/o nieve derretida (mm)
VV Visibilidad media (Km)
V Velocidad media del viento (Km/h)
VM Velocidad máxima sostenida del viento (Km/h)
VG Velocidad de ráfagas máximas de viento (Km/h)
RA Índica si hubo lluvia o llovizna (En la media mensual, total días que llovió)
SN Índica si nevó (En la media mensual, total días que nevó)
TS Indica si hubo tormenta (En la media mensual, total días con tormenta)
FG Indica si hubo niebla (En la media mensual, total días con niebla)

Podem consultar estes dados históricos mês a mês ou anuais em várias localidades aqui:

http://www.tutiempo.net/clima/Portugal/PT.html


----------



## MSantos (11 Dez 2015 às 19:19)

Este padrão não pode ficar assim eternamente, duvido que prolongue por todo o Inverno.


----------



## james (11 Dez 2015 às 19:32)

Agora lembro - me que em 2005 e 2008 também tivemos 2 Outonos monótonos como este ano e a seguir,  a abrir o novo ano, tivemos duas belas entradas frias ( e com nevões a cota zero) . 

Claro que seria pedir muito que a história se repita, mas também não custa sonhar.


----------



## Vince (11 Dez 2015 às 22:13)

Importante era algumas pessoas não confundirem tempo com clima.
E o balanço do Inverno faz-se no final, não no início.


----------



## Iceberg (11 Dez 2015 às 22:53)

Normalmente, quando um determinado padrão se estabelece, e se este padrão for especialmente vincado, ou seja, com caraterísticas muito próprias e claramente identificadas, não é pouco frequente que esse mesmo padrão se mantenha ao longo de alguns meses.

Ou seja, na situação atual, e extrapolando para o futuro a médio prazo (dois, três meses) é razoável admitir-se que o tempo anticiclónico será determinante, sem prejuízo de uma ou outra entrada atlântica, mas com prevalência do tempo seco.

Por outro lado, as vezes em que ocorreram situações extraordinárias quanto a entradas frias e neve a cotas baixas, foi sempre com tempo anticlónico, nunca com zonal implantada nas nossas latitudes.

Existe num forum espanhol um estudo sobre todas as entradas frias dignas de registo nos últimos dois séculos, mais coisa menos coisa. O que é curioso nesse estudo é que muitos dos eventos mais extraordinários quanto a frio e neve ocorreram em janeiro e fevereiro, e adivinhem o que os precedeu ... tempo monótono, anticlónico, seco e muitas vezes bastante ameno.

Eu sei que os tempos são outros, seja por variações naturais do clima, seja por razões humanas, e eu, que sou um defensor do fator natural como influência determinante no clima, em detrimento da ação do homem, começo a ponderar com mais acuidade a possibilidade de que de facto a mão do homem poder estar aqui a exercer uma maior influência da que seria desejável.


----------



## james (11 Dez 2015 às 23:32)

No ano passado, também predominou  o AA em Dezembro e com temperaturas quase amenas e não vi nevão nenhum a cotas baixas em Janeiro.

  E já andamos à quase um ano com o mesmo padrão, e com temperaturas acima da média e precipitacao abaixo da média.

E olhando para os modelos, quase de certeza que na minha zona vou ter o décimo mês com precipitacao abaixo da média nos últimos 12 meses (  abaixo da média 10 em 12 - normalíssimo) .


----------



## Danilo2012 (12 Dez 2015 às 02:09)

O que eu venho notando nos últimos anos aqui no Japão e que os padrões de mudanças que eram mais sutis ate década passada estão cada vez mais intensos, estamos passando por um periodo de poluição intensa também, como o Japão e do lado de Pequin muitas vezes se notam aquelas estranhas nuvens super altas a predominar no clima e a arruinar algumas vezes a agricultura.

 A fuligem da poluição chinesa esta facilitando muito a formação de nuvens super altas, Acredito que seja uma tendência global. Muitos céticos que ficam preso aos dados meteorológicos antigos continuam a falar que sempre ouve mudanças e etc. Mais da forma que vem acontecendo hoje em tal intensidade e algo que deve ser notado. O mundo não só esta mais quente mais a desarmonia esta ficando mais notável. O mais incrível foi que a mudança da ultima década para cá foi muito mais intensa e acredito já estamos entrando em um terreno desconhecido.

 O que eu notei que ate 2003 a tendência estava já meio caótica mais tínhamos invernos muito frios em 2007 começou uma tendência de invernos curtos e quentes e verões absurdamente quentes. de 2013 em diante começou uma tendência de meses quentes extremamente nublados e poluídos e os invernos estão totalmente fora de padrão hora oscilando entre extremos eventos de "calor" ate extremos eventos de frio. Não da para saber o que vai se acontecer nos próximos anos se essas tendência ficarem a piorar, acredito que talvez a agricultura venha a sofrer danos cada vez mais notáveis.

 Se nesses eventos caóticos não vier a derreter o permafrost e termos uma mudança dramática na temperatura global eu fico feliz caso contrario as consequências podem ser bem severas, isso se os cientistas estiverem certos sobre o potencial de aquecimento do metano...


----------



## Sunnyrainy (12 Dez 2015 às 10:29)

Em minha opinião, as anomalias deste ano são o exemplo bem vincado de como o ser humano está a acabar com o seu habitat!
São cada vez mais seres humanos a povoar este nosso planeta azul. São cada vez mais seres humanos a poluir  e em cada vez mais quantidade (a aumentar o CO2 na atmosfera). Logo, por muitas Cimeiras do Clima que se possam fazer (em exemplo da deste ano em Paris), estas nunca passarão de simples declarações de interesses, uma vez que incutir novos hábitos a tanta gente é tarefa quase impossível (a começar pelos lideres de cada país que colocam os interesses económicos à frente).
Inevitavelmente caminhamos para um duro colapso climático desastroso do nosso planeta. Pode não ser na nossa geração, mas certamente será na próxima ou daqui a duas!


----------



## David sf (12 Dez 2015 às 11:03)

Mas o que se passou? Quais são as anomalias deste ano que provam que estamos a destruir o planeta? É que eu não vejo nada de especial, apenas uma circulação zonal forte.

Ainda me lembro que o inverno de 2010, frio na Europa toda e bem chuvoso por cá, era a prova de que o clima estava a mudar. Agora o seu contrário também prova isso.
Se amanhã chover muito é porque estamos a alterar o clima. Se não chover também.
Se estiver calor é uma consequência dantesca das alterações climáticas antropogénicas. Se estiver frio também. 

Alterações climáticas são observadas à escala geológica. Não é um mês, nem um ano, nem sequer uma década que o provam. Há várias teleconexões interdecadais que afectam as temperaturas a nível regional.


----------



## MSantos (12 Dez 2015 às 11:20)

Pelos profetas da desgraça este tempo (ou qualquer que seja) é causado pelas alterações climáticas, ou seja, dá para tudo e o seu contrário.


----------



## Orion (12 Dez 2015 às 14:26)

> A decrease in storm activity over large parts of the US, Europe, Russia, and China is found to influence weather extremes—cold ones in winter, hot or dry ones in summer. This is now shown in a study by scientists from the Potsdam Institute for Climate Impact Research. The observed changes in storm activity are likely related to changes in other atmospheric dynamics like the jet stream—strong westerly winds circling the Northern hemisphere high up in the sky.
> 
> "Less or less severe storms in the mid-latitudes, this at first sight seems to be good news - but unfortunately it isn't," says lead-author Jascha Lehmann. "These storms have a moderating effect on land temperatures as they bring maritime air from the oceans to the continents and a lack of them can thus favor extreme temperatures."





> "This summer a severe drought in China's northern bread basket region Liaoning threatened crop yields, while California has been experiencing a prolonged drought for no less than three consecutive years," says Lehmann. Comprehensive analysis of satellite weather data shows that these are indeed regions where significant reductions in storm activity are detected during the rainy season. In summer, storm activity calmed down over as much as 80 percent of the land area in the mid-latitudes. In winter the changes are more patchy, yet pronounced reductions are found over eastern US and large parts of Europe and Asia. This includes regions like New York and Chicago which suffered from record-breaking cold temperatures in recent winters.
> 
> These detected changes in mid-latitude storm tracks are likely linked to changes in the jet stream and planetary waves in the atmosphere. Such dynamical changes favor certain types of weather situations in some regions and others elsewhere. "Regional changes are mostly due to natural variability but on top of that we see this pronounced overall weakening in summer storm activity," says co-author Dim Coumou, "This is also something projected by climate models under future emission scenarios. However, the data so far is not sufficient to say whether the storm activity changes are caused by climate change - this has to be investigated further."



Read more at: http://phys.org/news/2015-12-cold-hot-persistent-weather-extremes.html#jCp


----------



## Danilo2012 (12 Dez 2015 às 14:40)

Não vocês estão a fazer pouco caso dos extremos climáticos cada vez mais intensos todos os sistemas estão desequilibrados. Secas cada vez mais severas tudo esta implicando em uma mudança dramática na circulação atmosférica isso e muito óbvio. Mais vocês estão agindo igual a lagostas curtindo um bom banho de banheira, vocês não perceberam ainda que esse banho já esta demasiadamente quente ?

Afinal de contas eu tenho mensagem de habitantes de outros planetas que a ciência foi utilizada de forma equivocada e acima de tudo estamos numa transição planetária a nível de que não aconteceu a pelo menos 500milhoes de anos. Eu não estou falando que uma catástrofe eminente esta a se desenvolver porque seria irresponsabilidade minha afirmar tais eventos como alguns de vocês já devem saber que isso pode causar direcionar pessoas para realidades paralelas destrutivas (inclusive eu).

Mais sim se a humanidade não começar a se conscientizar a coisa vai ficar feia isso porque na era atual o nível científico esta em muita desarmonia com o nível de Amor, e todas as civilizações que alcançam alta tecnologia e não alcançam um nível semelhante de Amor, se autodestroem. estamos num período perigoso de mudança. O clima vai mudar ! aconteceram coisas na geologia terrestre. Muitas pessoas que não estejam em certa harmonia interna ficaram doente.

O mundo esta entrando em energia muito elevadas os seres que não estam em harmonia com essa energia não poderam viver na nova era de Amor.

Todas essas mudanças seram mais sutis ou mais severas, tudo dependera se a humanidade começar a viver em maior harmonia com o Amor.Do jeito que esta talvez a humanidade precise de um certo chaqualhao para acordarem o clima será um desses chaqualhoes. Para quem notou e percebeu que algo muito grande esta para acontecer e que essas palavras fizeram algum sentido, advirto-os que talvez tempos difíceis estão a se aproximar mais essas dificuldades estaram em harmonia com a luz interior de cada ser ---cada qual vive no universo que e capaz de imagina---


----------



## David sf (12 Dez 2015 às 15:22)

Já agora, pergunta a esses habitantes de outros planetas se o Anticiclone dos Açores vai afectar o estado de tempo em Portugal continental durante o inverno todo, ou se eles acham que o padrão pode mudar a meio do inverno, para algo mais bloqueado a latitudes mais altas.


----------



## Topê (12 Dez 2015 às 15:36)

MSantos disse:


> Pelos profetas da desgraça este tempo (ou qualquer que seja) é causado pelas alterações climáticas, ou seja, dá para tudo e o seu contrário.




Temos tido Verões bem frescos nos últimos 5,6 anos com alguma frequência, tam.


cubensis disse:


> Não vocês estão a fazer pouco caso dos extremos climáticos cada vez mais intensos todos os sistemas estão desequilibrados. Secas cada vez mais severas tudo esta implicando em uma mudança dramática na circulação atmosférica isso e muito óbvio. Mais vocês estão agindo igual a lagostas curtindo um bom banho de banheira, vocês não perceberam ainda que esse banho já esta demasiadamente quente ?
> 
> Afinal de contas eu tenho mensagem de habitantes de outros planetas que a ciência foi utilizada de forma equivocada e acima de tudo estamos numa transição planetária a nível de que não aconteceu a pelo menos 500milhoes de anos. Eu não estou falando que uma catástrofe eminente esta a se desenvolver porque seria irresponsabilidade minha afirmar tais eventos como alguns de vocês já devem saber que isso pode causar direcionar pessoas para realidades paralelas destrutivas (inclusive eu).
> 
> ...



Penso que a questão não seja bem essa, apesar de me centrar na ala mais ceptica sobre as alterações climáticas, e perceber perfeitamente que existe lobbing em ambos os lados, isto não é uma luta entre o Bem e o Mal, os bons dos naturalistas contras os maus dos capitalistas do petróleo, existe interesses económicos, interesses comerciais, interesses académicos, em ambos os lados. A questão no meu entender é que não se deve transformar esta questão, género a febre dos Extraterrestres nos anos 50,60 nos EUA, pois este problema é muito mais serio e existe mesmo logo não deve ser banalizado, o que quero dizer é que os especialistas a comunidade cientifica não devem, sempre que existe uma cimeira, sempre que existe um ano muito seco, ou um Inverno mais quente, vir a terreiro para a comunicação social, dizer que vamos ficar com o clima como Marrocos, ou que vai-se plantar vinhas na Escócia ou coisas desse género, pois eles sabem que isso não irá acontecer nos próximos longas décadas,na minha opinião nem em séculos, acho que este assunto deve ser analisado com o maior rigor possível, e as massas, a população devem ser bem informadas, e não desinformadas, num alarmismo colectivo que julgo não traz também nada de positivo, até porque existe uma grande ignorância pelo menos em Portugal no que respeita aos assuntos relacionados com o clima, o português comum percebe de desporto, percebe de politica, até de economia, de musica pop/rock, mas na temática do clima está a um nível de um desconhecimento total.
Claramente não nego de todo que as alterações climáticas, e claramente, que se dependesse de mim as emissões Co2 acabavam já hoje e apostava-se totalmente nas energias renováveis, teríamos um planeta mais limpo e saudáveis, teríamos menos conflitos entre nações. Mas acho que se deve ser muito mais rigoroso e acima de tudo pedagógicos, quem sabe, quem entende, quem tem voz nos Media deve explicar da forma mais rigorosa possivel os assuntos relacionados para climatologia, meteorologia e no meu entender os jornalistas, os profissionais de informação deveriam ter formação, formações técnicas nestas áreas  .
Porque se formos mesmo rigorosos verificamos que em Portugal os últimos anos a nível de temperatura média anual não foram de todos dos mais quentes, e tivemos fenómenos nos últimos anos alguns Verões frescos e húmidos, da mesma forma que não se deve num verão fresco e húmido dizermos que vamos passar a ter verões britânicos, também em Invernos secos ou amenos devemos ter cuidado ou maior reservas em fazermos associações causa efeito com o aquecimento global.


----------



## Danilo2012 (12 Dez 2015 às 15:59)

David sf disse:


> Já agora, pergunta a esses habitantes de outros planetas se o Anticiclone dos Açores vai afectar o estado de tempo em Portugal continental durante o inverno todo, ou se eles acham que o padrão pode mudar a meio do inverno, para algo mais bloqueado a latitudes mais altas.



  Brincadeiras a parte eu não sou um louco hippie como fica parecendo minhas postagens para alguns, eles Os irmãos mais velhos das estrelas só vieram nos conscientizar que logo a humanidade não vai mais estar excluída do universo. E que esse processo será talvez um pouco doloroso porque muitas almas teram que mudar o comportamento ou deixar o planeta e isso que vocês estão vendo como uma mudança climática e a ponta de um iceberg gigantesco



Topê disse:


> Temos tido Verões bem frescos nos últimos 5,6 anos com alguma frequência, tam.
> 
> 
> Penso que a questão não seja bem essa, apesar de me centrar na ala mais ceptica sobre as alterações climáticas, e perceber perfeitamente que existe lobbing em ambos os lados, isto não é uma luta entre o Bem e o Mal, os bons dos naturalistas contras os maus dos capitalistas do petróleo, existe interesses económicos, interesses comerciais, interesses académicos, em ambos os lados. A questão no meu entender é que não se deve transformar esta questão, género a febre dos Extraterrestres nos anos 50,60 nos EUA, pois este problema é muito mais serio e existe mesmo logo não deve ser banalizado, o que quero dizer é que os especialistas a comunidade cientifica não devem, sempre que existe uma cimeira, sempre que existe um ano muito seco, ou um Inverno mais quente, vir a terreiro para a comunicação social, dizer que vamos ficar com o clima como Marrocos, ou que vai-se plantar vinhas na Escócia ou coisas desse género, pois eles sabem que isso não irá acontecer nos próximos longas décadas,na minha opinião nem em séculos, acho que este assunto deve ser analisado com o maior rigor possível, e as massas, a população devem ser bem informadas, e não desinformadas, num alarmismo colectivo que julgo não traz também nada de positivo, até porque existe uma grande ignorância pelo menos em Portugal no que respeita aos assuntos relacionados com o clima, o português comum percebe de desporto, percebe de politica, até de economia, de musica pop/rock, mas na temática do clima está a um nível de um desconhecimento total.
> ...



Sim o problema é seríssimo e não se trata de a atmosfera estar mais quente ou mais fria o problema principal e o DESEQUILIBRIO que a humanidade vem causando no clima. E eu só quis acrescentar o tópico extraterrestre porque eles sabem exatamente o que esta acontecendo, e eles nos avisaram que não só o clima vai mudar por causa antropogênicas como também por causas muito além do que os cientistas da matéria o podem perceber. E um pouco difícil para mentes puramente céticas conseguirem constatar as causas de todas essas mudanças e impossível a cegueira intelectual não deixara, estamos caminhando para outro nível de consciência, o fanatismo intelectual devera ser superado para entender o que esta a se passar...

Mais adianto-vos estamos a beira de GRANDES mudanças algo totalmente impensável para muitos de vocês que estão muito apegado ao jeito antigo de se usar a consciência


----------



## Orion (12 Dez 2015 às 16:43)

David sf disse:


> Já agora, pergunta a esses habitantes de outros planetas se o Anticiclone dos Açores vai afectar o estado de tempo em Portugal continental durante o inverno todo, ou se eles acham que o padrão pode mudar a meio do inverno, para algo mais bloqueado a latitudes mais altas.


 
Desta vez foram um pouco mais 'accu' 









> Reppert added, "This will result in above-normal rainfall from Italy into the southern Balkans while providing beneficial rain to Spain and Portugal."


 
http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/europe-fall-forecast-heat-ling/52002792


----------



## Orion (12 Dez 2015 às 16:54)

@cubensis se vires bem o Movimento Zeitgeist é muito semelhante ao conceito de Nova Ordem Mundial/Governo Mundial. Em termos operacionais já há a Agenda 21. Isso excluindo os pedidos de algumas pessoas incluindo o papa.

Quanto a extraterrestres, já vi programas muito interessantes no canal História e afins acerca de possíveis evidências relativamente a visitas passadas. Certas construções antigas requeriam conhecimentos muito avançados para o seu tempo e coisas do género. Quanto a intenções benévolas de extraterrestes, não creio que hajam. Em teoria seriam tecnologicamente muito avançados. Portanto, assumo eu, não teriam muita dificuldade em nos ensinar a criar algo que substituísse os motores de combustão cujo _design_ é praticamente o mesmo há mais de 100 anos.

Enfim, é um tópico muito denso.


----------



## camrov8 (12 Dez 2015 às 17:34)

meu deus et´s..... épa as pirâmides do Egipto foram construídos com dois dos mais básicos instrumentos um prumo e um esquadro, eu sei o que vêm no historia, os et´s devem ser como as moças que se conhece na disco conversa-se uma hora ficam com o nosso numero e nunca mais dizem nada


----------



## rozzo (12 Dez 2015 às 19:17)

Bom... O tópico é Seguimento Meteorológico Livre. Sim, tem a palavra Livre, para ser um desanuviar de tópicos mais sérios e para alguns lamentos, brincadeiras, etc.. Mas se repararem também tem a palavra Meteorológico! Boa?? obrigado!


----------



## camrov8 (12 Dez 2015 às 19:38)

ok. até porque já existem tópicos para se falar de tais assuntos existenciais


----------



## Danilo2012 (13 Dez 2015 às 03:23)

Ta certo mais se vocês lera com atenção todas a respostas tinham a ver com meteorologia e que tudo esta correlacionado mais eu percebi pelas piadinhas que ainda não estão preparados. Uma lastima, mais ao passar das décadas tudo vai ficar muito claro o porque de todas essas mudanças...


----------



## Sunnyrainy (13 Dez 2015 às 09:53)

David sf disse:


> Mas o que se passou? Quais são as anomalias deste ano que provam que estamos a destruir o planeta? É que eu não vejo nada de especial, apenas uma circulação zonal forte.
> 
> Ainda me lembro que o inverno de 2010, frio na Europa toda e bem chuvoso por cá, era a prova de que o clima estava a mudar. Agora o seu contrário também prova isso.
> Se amanhã chover muito é porque estamos a alterar o clima. Se não chover também.
> ...



Eu sei que essas alterações (supostamente) só se tornam  observaveis à escala geológica. A grande questão é que a ação antropogénica está a acelerar incrivelmente o processo. Não estou a falar neste ano isoladamente. Estou a falar nas duas/três últimas décadas!
*Como aqui já vai sendo dito, as estações do ano estão cada vez mais descaratrizadas*. Ondas de calor em novembro, tempestades de vento em maio, episódios de chuva cada vez mais curtos e torrenciais e eventos deste tipo cada vez mais espaçados no tempo com longos períodos de seca e aí por diante,... (alguns destes eventos relacionados com o potencial enfraquecimento do Jet-Stream). 
Eu sei que o nosso clima é caracterizado por uma grande variabilidade meteorológica, mas que em tempos não descaracterizava as estações do ano. 
Lamento que continuem a ignorar a teoria das alterações climáticas. Mas que elas já cá estão, estão. Só não vê quem não quer...

E com isto termino da minha parte este "ligeiro offtopic".


----------



## David sf (13 Dez 2015 às 10:21)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Ondas de calor em novembro, tempestades de vento em maio, episódios de chuva cada vez mais curtos e torrenciais e eventos deste tipo cada vez mais espaçados no tempo com longos períodos de seca e aí por diante,... (alguns destes eventos relacionados com o potencial enfraquecimento do Jet-Stream).



Ondas de calor em novembro - normalíssimo;
Tempestades de vento em maio - normalíssimo;
Episódios de chuva cada vez mais curtos - não noto, há dois anos no inverno choveu durante meses a fio;
Episódios de chuva mais torrenciais - não noto, pelo contrário, nos últimos anos têm sido cada vez mais raros em Portugal os fenómenos de precipitação mais fortes;
Enfraquecimento do Jet-Stream - quem me dera, mas ele tem estado fortíssimo.


----------



## AnDré (13 Dez 2015 às 11:44)

David sf disse:


> Ondas de calor em novembro - normalíssimo;
> Tempestades de vento em maio - normalíssimo;
> Episódios de chuva cada vez mais curtos - não noto, há dois anos no inverno choveu durante meses a fio;
> Episódios de chuva mais torrenciais - não noto, pelo contrário, nos últimos anos têm sido cada vez mais raros em Portugal os fenómenos de precipitação mais fortes;
> Enfraquecimento do Jet-Stream - quem me dera, mas ele tem estado fortíssimo.



David, há dois anos não choveu meses a fio.  Choveu mais do que o normal, mas não foram meses a fio.
Mas nada como olhar para valores concretos. De 1932 a 1990 nunca tiveste mais que 3 Invernos consecutivos de precipitação < ao normal.
Repara de 1991 em diante.






Não sou adepto de teorias da conspiração, mas também acho que não devemos ignorar algumas evidências de mudança. Sejam elas de origem cíclica ou antropogénica. 

Em relação à temperatura, para mim tudo o que é menos de 18ºC é frio.  Só gosto de frio na serra, e é porque gosto de neve. De resto...
E concordo que ondas de calor são normalíssimas, mas... E ondas de frio? Alguém tem alguma tabela de número de ondas de frio vs número de ondas de calor?
Seria interessante.


----------



## David sf (13 Dez 2015 às 12:14)

AnDré disse:


> David, há dois anos não choveu meses a fio.  Choveu mais do que o normal, mas não foram meses a fio.



Choveu durante o inverno inteiro, praticamente todos os dias. Um exemplo, o registo histórico da EM do Mário Barros em Queluz, entre 23 de dezembro e 5 de março (73 dias), em que houve precipitação em 63 dias. Isto na zona de Lisboa, no Norte do país deve ter sido pior:

http://www.wunderground.com/persona...=IQUELUZ1#history/s20131223/e20140305/mcustom

Estatisticamente isto não serve de nada, apenas para realçar que durante esse período ninguém se andava a queixar das consequências desastrosas de eventuais alterações climáticas, e hoje, menos de dois anos depois, já (quase) ninguém se recorda. Da seca de 2005 muitos se lembram, é a memória selectiva.



AnDré disse:


> Mas nada como olhar para valores concretos. De 1932 a 1990 nunca tiveste mais que 3 Invernos consecutivos de precipitação < ao normal.
> Repara de 1991 em diante.



Sem dúvida, que nos últimos anos tem-se assistido a uma redução, ligeira, da quantidade de precipitação anual, em Portugal continental. O que defendo é que a série estatística é claramente insuficiente para se aferir que tal factor seja devido a alterações do clima a nível global. Há várias teleconexões interdecadais (que variam em períodos superiores a uma década, casos da PDO e da AMO) que alteram ciclicamente o clima de determinadas regiões. Nós não sabemos, e não podemos saber numa escala temporal que compreenda apenas o periodo em que estamos vivos, as causas desta diminuição de precipitação anual em Portugal continental.

Relativamente ao padrão da intensidade da precipitação, acho que não há qualquer alteração significativa. Empiricamente, acho que nos últimos 5/10 anos têm sido menos comuns (mas dentro da normalidade) a quantidade de eventos severos, principalmente os relacionados com episódios convectivos. É apenas uma percepção, sem qualquer interesse estatístico.



AnDré disse:


> E concordo que ondas de calor são normalíssimas, mas... E ondas de frio? Alguém tem alguma tabela de número de ondas de frio vs número de ondas de calor?
> Seria interessante.



Ondas de frio em Portugal continental são raríssimas, e sempre o foram. O conceito de onda de frio implica alguma dificuldade na sua concretização, uma vez que é extremamente difícil, mesmo com todas as condições favoráveis, obterem-se 6 mínimas consecutivas 5ºC abaixo da média. Uma noite de nuvens ou de alguma brisa no meio do período estraga tudo e obriga a recomeçar a contagem. Já várias vezes no forum referi o paradoxo das ondas de frio. Como se definem a partir da temperatura mínima, em Évora, é considerado como onda de frio um dia com mínima de -1ºC e máxima de 20ºC, mas não o é um dia com mínima de 1ºC e máxima de 2ºC.


----------



## AnDré (13 Dez 2015 às 12:57)

David sf disse:


> Choveu durante o inverno inteiro, praticamente todos os dias. Um exemplo, o registo histórico da EM do Mário Barros em Queluz, entre 23 de dezembro e 5 de março (73 dias), em que houve precipitação em 63 dias. Isto na zona de Lisboa, no Norte do país deve ter sido pior:
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/persona...=IQUELUZ1#history/s20131223/e20140305/mcustom



Porque é que escolheste um período de 73 dias e não os 3 meses de inverno? Se é porque os outros dias foram secos, então estás a ser falacioso, e portanto não choveu o inverno todo. 
Foi um inverno chuvoso, como mostra a tabela, mas não choveu o inverno inteiro. A norte de Lisboa choveu claramente mais, foi um óptimo inverno em produção de energia hídrica, mas o Algarve e Baixo Alentejo terminaram o inverno em seca.

Sobre as ondas de calor vs ondas de frio, concordo contigo. Ainda assim, quantas ondas de frio teríamos se o critério fosse também em relação às temperaturas máximas, ou seja, 6 dias consecutivos em que Tmáx é menos 5ºC que a Tmáx média? Bom, pelo menos os vales de Trás-os-montes e Beira Alta, nestes dias de nevoeiro, entrariam algumas vezes em onda de frio. A meu ver até seria o critério mais justo.


----------



## David sf (13 Dez 2015 às 13:10)

AnDré disse:


> Porque é que escolheste um período de 73 dias e não os 3 meses de inverno? Se é porque os outros dias foram secos, então estás a ser falacioso, e portanto não choveu o inverno todo.
> Foi um inverno chuvoso, como mostra a tabela, mas não choveu o inverno inteiro. A norte de Lisboa choveu claramente mais, foi um óptimo inverno em produção de energia hídrica, mas o Algarve e Baixo Alentejo terminaram o inverno em seca.



Tu contrariaste a frase "choveu durante meses a fio". Eu mostrei-te um período de dois meses e meio em que choveu quase todos os dias. Duvido que alguma vez tenha sido normal chover todos os dias de novembro a abril.



AnDré disse:


> Sobre as ondas de calor vs ondas de frio, concordo contigo. Ainda assim, quantas ondas de frio teríamos se o critério fosse também em relação às temperaturas máximas, ou seja, 6 dias consecutivos em que Tmáx é menos 5ºC que a Tmáx média? Bom, pelo menos os vales de Trás-os-montes e Beira Alta, nestes dias de nevoeiro, entrariam algumas vezes em onda de frio. A meu ver até seria o critério mais justo.



No verão era capaz de alguns lugares no litoral terem também umas ondas de frio. Na nossa posição geográfica é mais fácil o calor ser extremo do que o frio, independentemente do critério haveria sempre mais ondas de calor do que de frio.


----------



## AnDré (13 Dez 2015 às 14:22)

David sf disse:


> Tu contrariaste a frase "choveu durante meses a fio". Eu mostrei-te um período de dois meses e meio em que choveu quase todos os dias. Duvido que alguma vez tenha sido normal chover todos os dias de novembro a abril.



O inverno são 3 meses. O climático de 1 de Dezembro a 28/29 de Fevereiro, o astronómico de 21/12 a 21/03.
Em Invernos chuvosos, que têm sido menos frequentes nas últimas décadas, encontras esses períodos longos de chuva a que chamas de "meses a fio".


----------



## james (13 Dez 2015 às 14:44)

Eu, por acaso, até tinha curiosidade em saber se, pelo menos aqui no Minho, em Setembro de 2014,  se verificou uma vaga de frio, pois registei pelo menos 3 / 4 dias com tmax na ordem dos 12 /14 graus...

Eu acho que se anda por aqui a misturar muita coisa.  Já se misturou o nosso clima normal com as alterações climáticas, agora acho que vai uma grande confusão com a própria teoria das alterações climáticas.

Segundo os estudos que tenho lido sobre a teoria das alterações climáticas, acho que estou em condições de sossegar alguns espíritos mais inquietos, ao afirmar que não está previsto nas próximas décadas sermos  anexados ( nem o Hemisfério Norte em geral)  pelo Deserto do Sahara.

Também não está previsto deixar de nevar ( em 2006, 2009 e 2010 tivemos dos invernos mais frios desde os anos 80 , após muitos anos de acalmia ; um inverno destes, acontecerá outra vez mais dia menos dia,  os especialistas dizem que isso se enquadra na teoria , os fenómenos extremos aumentarão no futuro, por isso, não iremos ter falta de acção meteorológica no futuro) .

Claro que iremos ter também períodos de estabilidade meteorologica, monótonos e vagas de calor fora de época  e o aumento da temperatura média provocará uma diminuição dos glaciares e neve menos tempo nas serras ( mas vai continuar a nevar, por vezes irá nevar imenso,  segundo os estudos das alterações climáticas) .

Também é um raciocínio muito simplório pensar que, como a temperatura vai subir,  o clima vai ficar estável e chato.
Nada mais errado. A subida da temperatura média tem influência no ciclo da água, nos oceanos, etc.
Como o  planeta é, no fundo, um organismo vivo, vai reagir.
E reagira com um tempo quente e absolutamente monótono por vezes. E outras, com eventos extremos,  em que poderão também ocorrer violentas ondas de frio ( que cá também chegarão) .

É isto que eu tenho lido sobre muitos estudos que se vão fazendo sobre esta problemática.


----------



## james (13 Dez 2015 às 15:07)

Os amantes da teoria do Caos se lerem com atenção os estudos sobre as alterações climáticas ficarão desiludidos,  ao verificar que a maioria das alterações provocarão uma influência indireta e não direta. 
No fundo, continuarão a ocorrer os mesmos fenómenos, só que  a sua maior frequência  aliada à sua ocorrência fora de época ou por períodos muito continuados, aliada também à subida gradual dos oceanos, poderá provocar um aumento das migrações, guerras por causa da água ou refugiados e fome ( devido à destruição da agricultura) .  E também problemas de saúde de forma indireta. 

Agora,  mortes e destruição de forma direta, um potente tsunami, um potente terramoto ou uma explosão épica de um grande vulcão provocará muitíssimo mais. 
E não estamos livres disso, atenção.


----------



## james (13 Dez 2015 às 15:28)

Até posso contar uma pequena história que se passou comigo. 
Por razões profissionais, por vezes desloco - me a Trás - Os - Montes.  
Em Janeiro de 2009, tive que ir lá algumas vezes.  Quando começaram as primeiras previsões de nevões, eu falei com um habitante local e Expressei a minha preocupação pelo facto das estradas poderem ser cortadas.  Ao que ele respondeu que não devia haver problema, que à muitos anos não havia estradas cortadas, pois nevava poucas vezes e pouca quantidade.  Até quase já nem havia limpa - Neves , nem sequer adaptados nas aldeias. 
Pois bem, nesse inverno e nos seguintes, voltou a nevar imenso  e as estradas ficaram bloqueadas e os limpa Neves fizeram uma falta dos diabos.  Voltaram novamente a ser adquiridos em grande escala. 

Por isso, às vezes não é assim tão linear afirmar que nevava muito, mas neva cada vez menos.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Dez 2015 às 16:28)

Vejam agora o Eurosport e tirem as vossas conclusões... nunca vi tal coisa...e acompanho o campeonato do mundo todos os anos.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (15 Dez 2015 às 14:31)

Estive ontem a falar com a minha avó (minhota) e ela disse-me que este ano quase que ainda não ligaram a lareira. Impressionante. Diz ela que nunca viu nos seus 84 anos de vida nada assim. Um tio meu que mora com ela, disse que as máximas têm andado sempre acima dos 16/17 graus.
Mas pronto. Há que ter esperança de que a normalidade surja mais dia, menos dia!


----------



## Dias Miguel (15 Dez 2015 às 15:41)

james disse:


> Até posso contar uma pequena história que se passou comigo.
> Por razões profissionais, por vezes desloco - me a Trás - Os - Montes.
> Em Janeiro de 2009, tive que ir lá algumas vezes.  Quando começaram as primeiras previsões de nevões, eu falei com um habitante local e Expressei a minha preocupação pelo facto das estradas poderem ser cortadas.  Ao que ele respondeu que não devia haver problema, que à muitos anos não havia estradas cortadas, pois nevava poucas vezes e pouca quantidade.  Até quase já nem havia limpa - Neves , nem sequer adaptados nas aldeias.
> Pois bem, nesse inverno e nos seguintes, voltou a nevar imenso  e as estradas ficaram bloqueadas e os limpa Neves fizeram uma falta dos diabos.  Voltaram novamente a ser adquiridos em grande escala.
> ...



Off-Topic: @james, quando li o teu post foi inevitável recordar uma daquelas "estórias" de políticos muito sérios que existem neste mundo.
Em 2009, em Espanha houve uma operação anti-corrupção, na qual foi preso um antigo alcaide de El Ejido (https://www.google.pt/maps/@36.8356216,-2.7943277,10.25z), o qual para além de outros negócios, tinha adquirido um limpa-neves para o Município, no qual neva de 50 em 50 anos .http://elpais.com/diario/2009/10/25/andalucia/1256422925_850215.html

Infelizmente, no caso de Trás-os-Montes (e outras regiões portuguesas) são as mudanças climáticas que ocorreram nas últimas décadas que provocam estes condicionalismos e constrangimentos quando neva para além daquilo que é normal. Deixamos de ser um país de neve nas zonas de montanha, principalmente com meses como este Dezembro "tropicaliente"


----------



## Topê (16 Dez 2015 às 08:56)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Off-Topic: @james, quando li o teu post foi inevitável recordar uma daquelas "estórias" de políticos muito sérios que existem neste mundo.
> Em 2009, em Espanha houve uma operação anti-corrupção, na qual foi preso um antigo alcaide de El Ejido (https://www.google.pt/maps/@36.8356216,-2.7943277,10.25z), o qual para além de outros negócios, tinha adquirido um limpa-neves para o Município, no qual neva de 50 em 50 anos .http://elpais.com/diario/2009/10/25/andalucia/1256422925_850215.html
> 
> Infelizmente, no caso de Trás-os-Montes (e outras regiões portuguesas) são as mudanças climáticas que ocorreram nas últimas décadas que provocam estes condicionalismos e constrangimentos quando neva para além daquilo que é normal. Deixamos de ser um país de neve nas zonas de montanha, principalmente com meses como este Dezembro "tropicaliente"



As regiões do Interior Norte e Centro/Norte de Portugal são regiões de relevo siginificativo, este é o exemplo claro que a "febre" exagerada do aquecimento global ou alterações climáticas podem conduzir a graves problemas das populações do interior, justificam-se plenamente a existência de limpa neves em varias zonas da Beira Alta e Tras-os-Montes, pois como se viu nos anos que o James adiantou, houve anos nevosos onde as autoridades já se tinham desleixado na prevenção relativo ao frio e á neve. O aquecimento global não deverá ser levado á letra, até porque se formos rigorosos as normas até acabam por atenuar bastante esse mesmo fenómeno. Isto também se reflecte a nivel de aquecimento. Não é muito difícil dado o relevo e o carácter sazonal da nossa percipitação que neva com intensidade em varias zonas do Interior Norte  e Centro e essas zonas devem estar preparadas para esses fenómenos pois mais tarde ou mais cedo, mais ano menos ano mesmo com aquecimento global, é irreversível que volte acontecer. Esta prevenção pode fazer toda a diferença.


----------



## Dias Miguel (16 Dez 2015 às 09:17)

Topê disse:


> As regiões do Interior Norte e Centro/Norte de Portugal são regiões de relevo siginificativo, este é o exemplo claro que a "febre" exagerada do aquecimento global ou alterações climáticas podem conduzir a graves problemas das populações do interior, justificam-se plenamente a existência de limpa neves em varias zonas da Beira Alta e Tras-os-Montes, pois como se viu nos anos que o James adiantou, houve anos nevosos onde as autoridades já se tinham desleixado na prevenção relativo ao frio e á neve. O aquecimento global não deverá ser levado á letra, até porque se formos rigorosos as normas até acabam por atenuar bastante esse mesmo fenómeno. Isto também se reflecte a nivel de aquecimento. Não é muito difícil dado o relevo e o carácter sazonal da nossa percipitação que neva com intensidade em varias zonas do Interior Norte  e Centro e essas zonas devem estar preparadas para esses fenómenos pois mais tarde ou mais cedo, mais ano menos ano mesmo com aquecimento global, é irreversível que volte acontecer. Esta prevenção pode fazer toda a diferença.



@Topê concordo com a prevenção, mas tenho noção que as autoridades irão desinvestir nesse tipo de meios, pois com a sazonalidade dos nevões, os Municípios (os quais estão, na sua larga maioria, falidos) e as Estradas de Portugal (item, item, aspas, aspas) não têm dinheiro para isso... A não ser como o caso de corrupção que descrevi.
Creio sinceramente que todas as corporações de bombeiros situadas nessas regiões deveriam ter meios para acorrer a essas situações, que queiramos ou não, são cada vez mais extraordinárias... 
Por exemplo, e falando da região onde vivo, Portalegre já foi conhecida pela cidade branca, pois apesar de estar a 400/500 mts de altitude, era raro o ano em que não nevava copiosamente. Mas isto foi há algumas décadas atrás...


----------



## james (16 Dez 2015 às 10:07)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Off-Topic: @james, quando li o teu post foi inevitável recordar uma daquelas "estórias" de políticos muito sérios que existem neste mundo.
> Em 2009, em Espanha houve uma operação anti-corrupção, na qual foi preso um antigo alcaide de El Ejido (https://www.google.pt/maps/@36.8356216,-2.7943277,10.25z), o qual para além de outros negócios, tinha adquirido um limpa-neves para o Município, no qual neva de 50 em 50 anos .http://elpais.com/diario/2009/10/25/andalucia/1256422925_850215.html
> 
> Infelizmente, no caso de Trás-os-Montes (e outras regiões portuguesas) são as mudanças climáticas que ocorreram nas últimas décadas que provocam estes condicionalismos e constrangimentos quando neva para além daquilo que é normal. Deixamos de ser um país de neve nas zonas de montanha, principalmente com meses como este Dezembro "tropicaliente"





Dias Miguel disse:


> @Topê concordo com a prevenção, mas tenho noção que as autoridades irão desinvestir nesse tipo de meios, pois com a sazonalidade dos nevões, os Municípios (os quais estão, na sua larga maioria, falidos) e as Estradas de Portugal (item, item, aspas, aspas) não têm dinheiro para isso... A não ser como o caso de corrupção que descrevi.
> Creio sinceramente que todas as corporações de bombeiros situadas nessas regiões deveriam ter meios para acorrer a essas situações, que queiramos ou não, são cada vez mais extraordinárias...
> Por exemplo, e falando da região onde vivo, Portalegre já foi conhecida pela cidade branca, pois apesar de estar a 400/500 mts de altitude, era raro o ano em que não nevava copiosamente. Mas isto foi há algumas décadas atrás...




Dias Miguel, 

Não te esqueças também que estamos em Portugal.  Mesmo em circunstâncias climáticas normais, bastam 2/3 anos com pouca neve, que já ninguém se lembra da prevenção para quando ela voltar a ocorrer.  Isso é tipo também as sarjetas, basta 2/3 meses de pouca chuva e já ninguém se lembra de às desentupir. 


Falaste num ponto importante.  A neve que caia abundantemente outrora.  Eu, felizmente, ainda apanhei um pouco do fim de uma era, pois vivi os nevões de 83 e 87.  Que culminaram o fim de uma era fria e nevada entre os anos 50 /80.  Penso, pelo menos na nossa era, que essa época é irrepetível, não voltará a acontecer com essa assiduidade. 

No entanto, o aquecimento que se fala já não é de agora, já vem dos anos 80 e aí é que eu queria chegar com o meu raciocínio. 

Os eventos frios e nevados de 2006, 2009 e 2010  já se enquadram perfeitamente dentro do fenómeno das alterações climáticas, pois vêm já no decorrer do seu percurso. 

Por isso, invernos como à umas décadas atrás,  não voltaremos a ter nem pensar,  agora eventos frios extremos mais raros mas que poderão ser épicos, iremos ter, não tenho qualquer dúvida em relação a isso.


----------



## Vince (16 Dez 2015 às 10:57)

Às vezes parece que estou noutro país...
O grande nevão de 1983 não era uma coisa regular, se fosse não ficaria na memória de várias gerações. Centenas de milhares de crianças e adolescentes do norte e centro viram neve pela primeira vez nas suas vidas. Muitos adultos voltaram a ver depois de uma pequena eternidade.
Em muitos sítios já não nevava assim há 15,20, ou mesmo mais de 30 anos, desde os famosos nevões dos anos 40/50.

E já agora, em 80/81 também houve uma seca severa. 
http://www.ceg.ul.pt/finisterra/numeros/1983-35/35_02.pdf
E o próprio inverno do nevão de 1983 a chuva era pouca em regiões do sul.


Não duvido que tenha vindo a nevar cada vez menos nos últimos 20 anos, mas a ideia que as pessoas têm do passado também está muito enviesada pelas "boas" memórias meteorológicas que guardamos para a vida.


----------



## Dias Miguel (16 Dez 2015 às 11:00)

Concordo com o que dizes e com a questão dos extremos. No interior alentejano temos "calo" nesta questão, pois no inverno chegamos aos -5º C e no verão aos 45º C, com mais frequência do que em décadas passadas (principalmente no que toca a temperaturas máximas).
O Português é também alguém que normalmente só se lembra de prevenir quando já tem a casa arrombada e essa "cultura" não irá mudar de um dia para o outro... 
Tal como referes o frio extremo ou épico, neste caso temos um calor extremo ou épico para a época do ano em que estamos. E pelos vistos não é somente em Portugal, pois a seguinte notícia é boa nota disso:
http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/...y-as-uk-temperatures-remain-well-above-normal


----------



## james (16 Dez 2015 às 11:07)

De uma década, pela frequência de nevões generalizados  e a qualquer cota e temperaturas extremamente baixas também generalizado, é que não tenho dúvidas, é a década de 50. 


No entanto, tendo em  atenção que a Península Ibérica, pela sua latitude e relevo, tem um dos climas mais irregulares da Europa ( e também um dos mais espetaculares, por cá temos tudo, desde frio ao calor, neve, fortes eventos convetivos, fenómenos de vento, dependendo de cada região) .

Mas também não podemos negar algumas evidências.  No período de 81/2010 , segundo dados do IPMA, verificou - se um ligeiro aumento da temperatura e também segundo o IPMA,  nos últimos 20 anos, o número de vagas de calor foi claramente superior às décadas anteriores.


----------



## Dias Miguel (16 Dez 2015 às 11:12)

Vince disse:


> E já agora, em 80/81 também houve uma seca severa.
> http://www.ceg.ul.pt/finisterra/numeros/1983-35/35_02.pdf
> E o próprio inverno do nevão de 1983 a chuva era pouca em regiões do sul.



Muito interessante esse artigo e com algumas similitudes com a situação presente. Saliento principalmente o último parágrafo da conclusão do estudo


----------



## Sunnyrainy (16 Dez 2015 às 11:14)

O mais preocupante é que estas temperaturas acima do normal não estão apenas confinadas à Península Ibérica! Vêm-se um pouco por toda a Europa e nos E.U.A.! Falam-se aqui nas Alterações climáticas, mas  o El Ninho terá papel ativo nisto?


----------



## StormyAlentejo (16 Dez 2015 às 11:21)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> O mais preocupante é que estas temperaturas acima do normal não estão apenas confinadas à Península Ibérica! Vêm-se um pouco por toda a Europa e nos E.U.A.! Falam-se aqui nas Alterações climáticas, mas  o El Ninho terá papel ativo nisto?



Na minha óptica, acho que só pode ter. Não tenho como provar mas é uma coincidência muito forte em ano de um El Niño forte estarmos com este tempo demasiado quente.
É certo que as previsões já apontam para uma descida gradual da temperatura para a altura do Natal, mas acho que só em Janeiro podemos ver se este inverno é esta a tendência, ou se o padrão vai mudar.


----------



## Topê (16 Dez 2015 às 11:22)

Atenção o que vou dizer parece um argumento pouco assertivo mas é a minha opinião.
Na infância quando somos crianças tudo nos parece maior, pelo menos as minhas recordações assim o dizem, o mar parece maior, os carros parecem maiores, tudo é novidade e tudo é vivido com grande intensidade, existe então o certo imaginário infantil de Invernos nevosos, a minha bisavó minhota da região de Ponte de Lima também falava quase como contos infantis das grandes caminhadas pelas Serras cobertas de neve, dos lobos, e isso fica sempre na memória, depois temos de nos lembrar que nós somos contemporaneos á maior revolução tecnologica da informação desde da invenção do telefone, logo, dantes tudo era diferente e a percepção dos fenomenos tambem .
O ano de boa memória de 1987 nevou no Litoral Norte, mas voltou a nevar recentemente em 2008 ou 2009, o que quero dizer que não foi assim á tanto tempo que houve um episódio generalizado a cotas mais baixas.


----------



## james (16 Dez 2015 às 11:25)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> O mais preocupante é que estas temperaturas acima do normal não estão apenas confinadas à Península Ibérica! Vêm-se um pouco por toda a Europa e nos E.U.A.! Falam-se aqui nas Alterações climáticas, mas  o El Ninho terá papel ativo nisto?




Sunnyrainy,  eu ficava mais preocupado se estivesse confinado à PI. Sendo mais generalizado, fico um pouco mais descansado, pois acho que é provável que também haja mão do " El Nino ".

Os fenómenos naturais também exercem os seus efeitos e, ao contrário do que se possa pensar, não servem necessáriamente para amenizar as alterações climáticas, mas até podem potenciar os seus efeitos. 

Espero é que quando termine este padrão, como é quase generalizado a meio planeta, não venha acompanhado de grandes fenómenos extremos.


----------



## Topê (16 Dez 2015 às 11:32)

james disse:


> Sunnyrainy,  eu ficava mais preocupado se estivesse confinado à PI. Sendo mais generalizado, fico um pouco mais descansado, pois acho que é provável que também haja mão do " El Nino ".
> 
> Os feno



Atenção não tenho nenhuma bola de cristal, mas por o que vejo nos modelos estou a ficar mais descansado relativo ao que virá ai e até estou confiante e optimista. Existem claros sinais que o padrão tenderá a mudar e não tem comparação com as ameaças de á uns tempos, os modelos andaram a insistir no anticiclone até á uns dias atrás a longo prazo, mas estão a ser forçados a mudar pois o anticiclone enfraqueceu imenso, e começam a surgir baixas pressões e massas de ar frias a formarem-se a Noroeste que poderão começar atingir-nos com maior frequencia caso o anticiclone enfraqueça de vez.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (16 Dez 2015 às 11:35)

Topê disse:


> Atenção não tenho nenhuma bola de cristal, mas por o que vejo nos modelos estou a ficar mais descansado relativo ao que virá ai e até estou confiante e optimista. Existem claros sinais que o padrão tenderá a mudar e não tem comparação com as ameaças de á uns tempos, os modelos andaram a insistir no anticiclone até á uns dias atrás a longo prazo, mas estão a ser forçados a mudar pois o anticiclone enfraqueceu imenso, e começam a surgir baixas pressões e massas de ar frias a formarem-se a Noroeste que poderão começar atingir-nos com maior frequencia caso o anticiclone enfraqueça de vez.



Veremos se se concretiza!


----------



## Iceberg (16 Dez 2015 às 11:40)

Meus caros, na minha opinião, em anos de El Nino intenso como é o caso do presente, existem sempre alterações, embora diversas, aos padrões dominantes, e desta vez revela-se nas nossas latitudes ao nível da temperatura superior ao normal e menor precipitação.

Mas tal como no último evento significativo (1997/98), o outono-inverno seguinte, ou seja em 2016/2017, existem fortes probabilidades de termos o oposto, ou seja, fortes precipitações, algumas tempestades mais intensas e talvez um ou outro evento mais frio e de neve a cotas baixas.

Os efeitos induzidos por um fenómeno El Nino não se limitam ao ano em que ocorre, muitas vezes continuam, mas em sentido oposto, no ano seguinte.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (16 Dez 2015 às 11:44)

Até porque a atmosfera tem que se equilibrar e mais cedo ou mais tarde o oposto tem que acontecer.


----------



## Snifa (16 Dez 2015 às 11:54)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> O mais preocupante é que estas temperaturas acima do normal não estão apenas confinadas à Península Ibérica! Vêm-se um pouco por toda a Europa e nos E.U.A.! Falam-se aqui nas Alterações climáticas, mas  o El Ninho terá papel ativo nisto?



Eu acho que este padrão é muita coincidência estar a ocorrer em várias regiões do Planeta, eventualmente terá mesmo a ver com o El Nino. Provavelmente e nos próximos meses, este mesmo El Nino pode virar para um padrão mais tempestuoso, chuvoso e frio, mesmo às nossas latitudes, é esperar para ver, nada é garantido.


----------



## Microburst (16 Dez 2015 às 12:54)

Algum dos colegas foristas me poderá ajudar numa dúvida? Foi no Outono/Inverno de 1999/2000 ou 2000/01 que me recordo de ir para a faculdade sempre muito fresco, por assim dizer, sem nunca ter tido necessidade de vestir muita roupa quente. Choveu bastante, é certo, e todos estavam fartos dos dias nublados e de raramente se ver o sol, pelo menos aqui na AML. Recordam-se qual destes anos terá sido? 

P.S. O ano de 1987 foi singular, sem dúvida: nevões no norte, trovoadas intensas, um furacão, intenso calor, uma depressão que varreu o país de sul a norte em pleno Verão, ainda me recordo bem disso.


----------



## Iceberg (16 Dez 2015 às 13:44)

Foi no outono/inverno de 2000/2001, com uma incrível e persistente sucessão de sistemas frontais desde dezembro até março, raramente vislumbrando o sol, com cheias nos principais rios e que culminou com a infeliz tragédia da ponte de Entre-os-Rios, nos primeiros dias de março.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (16 Dez 2015 às 14:07)

Iceberg disse:


> Foi no outono/inverno de 2000/2001, com uma incrível e persistente sucessão de sistemas frontais desde dezembro até março, raramente vislumbrando o sol, com cheias nos principais rios e que culminou com a infeliz tragédia da ponte de Entre-os-Rios, nos primeiros dias de março.


Esse ano foi ano de La Niña, como é possível verificar aqui.

Recorde-se que nos anos seguintes a 97/98, anos de um poderoso El Niño, foram anos de La Niña. Não quer dizer que seja um padrão, mas fica o registo.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (16 Dez 2015 às 17:41)

Entretanto no Árctico, atinge-se um novo recorde de temperatura do ar.
http://expresso.sapo.pt/internacion...ura-media-do-ar-do-Artico-atinge-novo-recorde


----------



## james (16 Dez 2015 às 18:34)

Não sou especialista, mas sempre ouvi dizer que quando o Pólo Norte está muito frio, o Hemisfério Norte, nas latitudes mais abaixo, está menos frio que o normal. E vice versa. 

Mas aparentemente, este Inverno está todo o Hemisfério Norte menos frio que o habitual, incluindo o Pólo Norte, o que estranho.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (16 Dez 2015 às 19:10)

jotajota disse:


> Entretanto no Árctico, atinge-se um novo recorde de temperatura do ar.
> http://expresso.sapo.pt/internacion...ura-media-do-ar-do-Artico-atinge-novo-recorde



Mais um canhoto para a fogueira!
A não ser mero sensacionalismo, hão algo de facto que não está bem. E a culpa não pode ser apenas do El Niño!


----------



## camrov8 (16 Dez 2015 às 21:10)

bem me lembro desse ano começou a chover no primeiro dia de escola e só parou já encima do verão que até foi bom


----------



## squidward (17 Dez 2015 às 03:47)

Iceberg disse:


> Foi no outono/inverno de 2000/2001, com uma incrível e persistente sucessão de sistemas frontais desde dezembro até março, raramente vislumbrando o sol, com cheias nos principais rios e que culminou com a infeliz tragédia da ponte de Entre-os-Rios, nos primeiros dias de março.



Atenção que houve uma "pausa" em Fevereiro de 2001 em que o tempo esteve mais anticiclonico. Agora Dezembro, Janeiro e Março desse Inverno, sim foram de facto muito chuvosos.


----------



## Beric D (17 Dez 2015 às 19:33)

A ver se até meio da próxima semana temos alguma neve nos pontos mais altos do Gerês! 

Já é mais que tempo!


----------



## manelmeteo (17 Dez 2015 às 19:40)

Isto não vai de chuva, pró ano marco as férias para Novembro ou Dezembro e apanho um bronze bem melhor, porque o sol nesta altura já não "esturra" como no verão.


----------



## james (17 Dez 2015 às 23:18)

qwerl disse:


> Boas
> Mas que bela saída do GFS: Uma poderosa frente a varrer o país todo no dia de Natal e no dia 26. Todo o país, sem exceção, a levar com uma valente molha. O GFS vem seguindo nesta tendência há uns dias, reforçando-a com esta saída:
> 
> 
> ...




Faria também jus ao provérbio popular " Ande o frio por onde andar que no Natal vem cá parar. "


----------



## ClaudiaRM (17 Dez 2015 às 23:21)

james disse:


> Ainda às 240 h, portanto ainda longe de algo muito concreto, mas o ECM vai  ( e já à várias saídas consecutivas) ensaiando uma entrada fria.
> 
> Poderia ser a primeira digna desse nome.



Seria para quando, James? Passo o Natal fora de Viseu, no Litoral, e não há ano que não pense que um dia há-de Viseu estar cheio de neve e eu com o mar à frente...


----------



## james (17 Dez 2015 às 23:27)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Seria para quando, James? Passo o Natal fora de Viseu, no Litoral, e não há ano que não pense que um dia há-de Viseu estar cheio de neve e eu com o mar à frente...




Em 2009,  nevou à beira mar, podias ter sorte.

Por acaso,  também é uma espécie de pesadelo que tenho.  Em toda a minha vida, nevou 5 ou 6 vezes na minha zona.  Eu tenho o pesadelo de, na próxima vez que nevar, não estar em casa e, ainda por cima, estar num sítio que não esteja a nevar.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (17 Dez 2015 às 23:34)

james disse:


> Em 2009,  nevou à beira mar, podias ter sorte.
> 
> Por acaso,  também é uma espécie de pesadelo que tenho.  Em toda a minha vida, nevou 5 ou 6 vezes na minha zona.  Eu tenho o pesadelo de, na próxima vez que nevar, não estar em casa e, ainda por cima, estar num sítio que não esteja a nevar.



Eu sei. Lembro-me bem da raiva pouco contida que senti ao ver os mails e deparar-me com fotos enviadas por familiares da Serra da Boa Viagem com neve e até do areal de Buarcos branquinho.  Aqui há uns anos, não sei precisar quantos, esteve quase. Eu em plena Figueira da Foz a passar o Natal e uma amiga minha a enviar sms dizendo que estava com ar de que ia nevar. Acabou por não se concretizar.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (18 Dez 2015 às 10:00)

jotajota disse:


> Mias cedo ou mais tarde, este Anticiclone tem que ceder!



Desculpem a dúvida provavelmente parva... mas esta situação é normal?
De facto assustador...


----------



## StormyAlentejo (18 Dez 2015 às 10:06)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Desculpem a dúvida provavelmente parva... mas esta situação é normal?
> De facto assustador...


O pessoal por aqui diz que já houve invernos assim, apesar de não me recordar de nenhum...
Normal não é de certeza e deduzo que sejam efeitos do forte El Niño deste ano, é a única explicação que vejo.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (18 Dez 2015 às 10:16)

jotajota disse:


> O pessoal por aqui diz que já houve invernos assim, apesar de não me recordar de nenhum...
> Normal não é de certeza e deduzo que sejam efeitos do forte El Niño deste ano, é a única explicação que vejo.


Na nossa latitude costumam predominar mais as altas pressões. Mas não tanto como se vê na imagem :/ Ou seja, 12000 Km com altas pressões!
Invernos assim já devem ter existido, sim. Mas devem ser algo historicamente raro!


----------



## Dias Miguel (18 Dez 2015 às 10:20)

jotajota disse:


> Mias cedo ou mais tarde, este Anticiclone tem que ceder!



Off-Topic: Era interessante comparar com o resto do mundo, pois creio que a América do Norte também está sob influência de altas pressões.


----------



## Topê (18 Dez 2015 às 10:26)

O Inverno não será seguramente assim os modelos já o indicam isso. 


Sunnyrainy disse:


> Na nossa latitude costumam predominar mais as altas pressões. Mas não tanto como se vê na imagem :/ Ou seja, 12000 Km com altas pressões!
> Invernos assim já devem ter existido, sim. Mas devem ser algo historicamente raro!



O Inverno não será de todo assim aliás os modelos já o indicam que o padrão irá mudar a curto prazo.


----------



## Snifa (18 Dez 2015 às 10:28)

Topê disse:


> O Inverno não será seguramente assim os modelos já o indicam isso.
> 
> 
> O Inverno não será de todo assim aliás os modelos já o indicam que o padrão irá mudar a curto prazo.



Exacto, normalmente um balanço do Inverno costuma-se fazer no fim e não no início ou a meio do mesmo


----------



## Sunnyrainy (18 Dez 2015 às 10:36)

Na América do Norte, algures pelas nossas latitudes, também dominam as altas pressões. Mas lá tal situação, associada às anómalas temperaturas altas que também por lá se fazem sentir, já têm como culpado o El Niño forte que se faz sentir este ano ( pelo menos de acordo com a comunicação social).
Será que este ano o El Niño é forte o suficiente para criar efeitos aínda mais globais?
Desculpem o offtopic... mas tal parece-me inevitável :/

PS: Vejo realmente que a situação tende a mudar... e ainda bem!


----------



## Topê (18 Dez 2015 às 10:59)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Na América do Norte, algures pelas nossas latitudes, também dominam as altas pressões. Mas lá tal situação, associada às anómalas temperaturas altas que também por lá se fazem sentir, já têm como culpado o El Niño forte que se faz sentir este ano ( pelo menos de acordo com a comunicação social).
> Será que este ano o El Niño é forte o suficiente para criar efeitos aínda mais globais?
> Desculpem o offtopic... mas tal parece-me inevitável :/
> 
> PS: Vejo realmente que a situação tende a mudar... e ainda bem!



De facto, o dominio das altas pressões de forma uniforme a praticamente todo o Hemisfério Norte durante meses e meses seguidos no meu entendimento deverá ser objecto de estudo e analise pois, contraria a teoria da "manta" em que se tapa de um lado, destapa-se de outro. De facto é impressionante o que tem acontecido neste ano.


----------



## Beric D (18 Dez 2015 às 12:37)

O ipma dá neve para Montalegre dia 26... Os meteogramas também dão neve ara acima dos 1100m no Gerês... Vamos lá ver. Quero neve pá!!!


----------



## vamm (18 Dez 2015 às 15:56)

Vince disse:


> Às vezes parece que estou noutro país...
> O grande nevão de 1983 não era uma coisa regular, se fosse não ficaria na memória de várias gerações. Centenas de milhares de crianças e adolescentes do norte e centro viram neve pela primeira vez nas suas vidas. Muitos adultos voltaram a ver depois de uma pequena eternidade.
> Em muitos sítios já não nevava assim há 15,20, ou mesmo mais de 30 anos, desde os famosos nevões dos anos 40/50.
> 
> ...



Só queria fazer um reparo aqui: o meu irmão nasceu em 82 e temos fotos de 83, com ele pequeno, na rua, e há imensa neve. Nós moramos a 30km do mar, perto de Odemira. Se aquilo não era neve, então sou eu que não sei o que é neve. Os meus pais nunca viram nevar cá, por isso foi algo extraordinário e só se repetiu em 2000 e qualquer coisa, quando nevou a cotas muito baixas durante a noite e nem sequer foi muito.


----------



## Dias Miguel (18 Dez 2015 às 16:18)

http://observador.pt/2015/12/18/meteorologia-chuva-no-natal-sol-no-reveillon/

Previsões by The Weather Channel e o Observador. Vamos ver se o Correio da Manhã irá usar o Accuweather


----------



## camrov8 (18 Dez 2015 às 18:30)

bem ate dia 26 ainda muita água passa e já  estou habituado a ver os modelos a mudar e o gfs tenho visto que tem tendencia a cortar no frio e chuva


----------



## Vince (18 Dez 2015 às 19:11)

vamm disse:


> Só queria fazer um reparo aqui: o meu irmão nasceu em 82 e temos fotos de 83, com ele pequeno, na rua, e há imensa neve. Nós moramos a 30km do mar, perto de Odemira. Se aquilo não era neve, então sou eu que não sei o que é neve. Os meus pais nunca viram nevar cá, por isso foi algo extraordinário e só se repetiu em 2000 e qualquer coisa, quando nevou a cotas muito baixas durante a noite e nem sequer foi muito.



Não percebi foi o teu reparo, era em relação a que?


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Dez 2015 às 19:34)

Dias Miguel disse:


> http://observador.pt/2015/12/18/meteorologia-chuva-no-natal-sol-no-reveillon/
> 
> Previsões by The Weather Channel e o Observador. Vamos ver se o Correio da Manhã irá usar o Accuweather


Eu até estou admirado como é que o CM ainda não lançou a sua previsão para o fim de ano


----------



## Topê (19 Dez 2015 às 18:09)

Tremendamente frustrante, o que tem acontecido, não sou mesmo nada de me lamentar e tento sempre relativizar a incidência fenomenos ou padrões meteorologicos desviantes , mas este recuo dos 2 principais modelos, para aquilo que parecia como uma quase como certa mudança de padrão, deixou-me extremamente frustrado. De facto que me recorde não me lembro de um ano onde as altas pressões dominassem durante tanto tempo seguido num espaço geográfico tão alargado.


----------



## camrov8 (19 Dez 2015 às 18:19)

é assim o tempo não mandamos nele o que vier veio é o mais democrático que existe


----------



## miguel (19 Dez 2015 às 18:21)

Não via modelos a 1 dia e meio e foi uma desilusão quando vi hoje que a chuva de 25 e 26 que parecia garantida foi a vida e nada resta até ao final do ano... Ano para recordar pelos piores motivos, temo é que o próximo seja pior ainda ainda que possa parecer impossível ser pior que este ano...


----------



## camrov8 (19 Dez 2015 às 18:23)

miguel disse:


> Não via modelos a 1 dia e meio e foi uma desilusão quando vi hoje que a chuva de 25 e 26 que parecia garantida foi a vida e nada resta até ao final do ano... Ano para recordar pelos piores motivos, temo é que o próximo seja pior ainda ainda que possa parecer impossível ser pior que este ano...


olha que quando se pensa que esta mal ficasse pior


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Dez 2015 às 18:35)

GFS 


Ir de quase 300 mm numa semana para 28 mm é obra.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (19 Dez 2015 às 18:35)

Topê disse:


> Tremendamente frustrante, o que tem acontecido, não sou mesmo nada de me lamentar e tento sempre relativizar a incidência fenomenos ou padrões meteorologicos desviantes , mas este recuo dos 2 principais modelos, para aquilo que parecia como uma quase como certa mudança de padrão, deixou-me extremamente frustrado. De facto que me recorde não me lembro de um ano onde as altas pressões dominassem durante tanto tempo seguido num espaço geográfico tão alargado.


 Duas explicações: El Niño (20%) e alterações climáticas (80%). 
Quero saber o que os céticos das alterações climáticas vão dizer agora depois de perceberem que afinal os próximos dias vão continuar a trazer secura e calor fora de época  Vão dizer que isto é normal? Não me parece...


----------



## Topê (19 Dez 2015 às 18:56)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Duas explicações: El Niño (20%) e alterações climáticas (80%).
> Quero saber o que os céticos das alterações climáticas vão dizer agora depois de perceberem que afinal os próximos dias vão continuar a trazer secura e calor fora de época  Vão dizer que isto é normal? Não me parece...





Sunnyrainy disse:


> Duas explicações: El Niño (20%) e alterações climáticas (80%).
> Quero saber o que os céticos das alterações climáticas vão dizer agora depois de perceberem que afinal os próximos dias vão continuar a trazer secura e calor fora de época  Vão dizer que isto é normal? Não me parece...



O El Nino é o fenómeno circunstancial o aquecimento global é permanente.
Se tivermos nos próximos 10 anos, 4, 5 anos como este ou se tivermos nos dois anos a manutenção permanente deste padrão ai sim rendo-me as evidências e ao aquecimento global excessivo e galupante  que vemos e ouvimos ou pouco por todo lado.Se caso contrário voltarmos a ter Invernos frios,chuvosos,Verões frescos que equilibrem as medias ai não o posso fazer. Atenção acredito nas alterações climáticas e que tem existido aquecimento global.  O que não acredito é em cenários catástroficod que são perspectivados a curto prazo por quem defende o aquecimento global.


----------



## Tornado_de_Lisboa (19 Dez 2015 às 19:00)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Duas explicações: El Niño (20%) e alterações climáticas (80%).
> Quero saber o que os céticos das alterações climáticas vão dizer agora depois de perceberem que afinal os próximos dias vão continuar a trazer secura e calor fora de época  Vão dizer que isto é normal? Não me parece...



Ultimamente acompanho o forum, embora nunca tenho escrito!
Mas essa tua postura @Sunnyrainy  da tua parte começa a enjoar-me e sinceramente levou a que viesse aqui escrever.
A meteorologia é uma ciência complexa e com inúmeras variáveis. De hoje para amanhã, basta um ou outro fator e os modelos tiram. Ora a seguir põem. Não podemos chamar a esse jogo simples resultado das "alterações climáticas"!
Como já foi dito aqui inúmeras vezes por outro membros, este padrão não vai durar para sempre! Se não for agora será depois... mas a meteorologia é assim.
Que me fales no El Niño? Aí já poderás estar um pouco mais próximo da realidade causa-efeito. Agora as alterações climáticas? As alterações climáticas são um assunto complexo e representam uma teoria que só se poderá provar com solidez com décadas e décadas inteiras de dados!
Este forum é um espaço didático onde cada um de nós compartilha o seu conhecimento com todo o entusiasmo inerente. Mas por favor. Para com os choradinhos!


----------



## bigfire (19 Dez 2015 às 19:17)

O tempo vai mudar quando menos esperarmos, eu vivo no Norte e não me lembro de um Dezembro tão quente, o sabor da lareira este ano não é o mesmo, falta o frio, consegue-se andar de t-shirt durante a tarde, por isso é esperar e não perder a paciência por uma mudança nos modelos.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (19 Dez 2015 às 19:39)

Tornado_de_Lisboa disse:


> Ultimamente acompanho o forum, embora nunca tenho escrito!
> Mas essa tua postura @Sunnyrainy  da tua parte começa a enjoar-me e sinceramente levou a que viesse aqui escrever.
> A meteorologia é uma ciência complexa e com inúmeras variáveis. De hoje para amanhã, basta um ou outro fator e os modelos tiram. Ora a seguir põem. Não podemos chamar a esse jogo simples resultado das "alterações climáticas"!
> Como já foi dito aqui inúmeras vezes por outro membros, este padrão não vai durar para sempre! Se não for agora será depois... mas a meteorologia é assim.
> ...



É a minha opinião. Como tal, tens de a respeitar. Tal como respeito a tua.
Sou defensor da teoria das alterações climáticas de origem antropogénica e tal evidência não se deve apenas a este ano. Como já referi (não sei se foi neste tópico), nas últimas 2/3 décadas há evidência disso. Se não as queres ver o problema é teu. É melhor encerrarmos o assunto por aqui.


----------



## camrov8 (19 Dez 2015 às 20:06)

há que ter calma o não se pode julgar um filme por uma fotografia.


----------



## Orion (19 Dez 2015 às 20:13)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Duas explicações: El Niño (20%) e alterações climáticas (80%).



Acho que é mais o contrário. Vê lá:



> In 1921 England was gripped by an extraordinary drought. High pressure systems from the Azores remained stuck for almost the entire year, leading to clear skies and dire shortages of rain. Kent was hit especially hard: the countryside turned into a parched yellow landscape and Margate was hit worst of all, where a mere 236mm (9.29in) rain fell over the whole year, a record for the lowest ever annual rainfall anywhere in the UK.





> As for the weather for the rest of that autumn, October carried on as if summer had never ended, thanks to persistent anti-cyclones. It was the sunniest October on record and crowds flocked to the seaside in temperatures hitting the high 20s, peaking at an extraordinary 29C on 5 and 6 October in London.



http://www.theguardian.com/news/2011/oct/13/weatherwatch-drought-margate-eliot-waste-land

O anticiclone estar trancado a uma latitude tão elevada é tão ou mais anómalo que o anticiclone trancado à latitude de Portugal. Contudo, as alterações climáticas são pervasivas e podem haver alterações rápidas em poucas décadas (aumentando a discussão acerca do que é natural ou causado pelo homem). Eventos extremos de seca não devem ser novos. As alterações climáticas podem é reduzir o tempo de retorno.

Penso que é um bocado ingénuo minimizar o efeito das atividades humanas nos padrões meteorológicos. Interessante seria saber os efeitos da semi-permanente cortina de fumo chinesa na meteorologia dos vizinhos.


----------



## Orion (19 Dez 2015 às 20:20)

Orion disse:


> Contudo, as alterações climáticas são pervasivas e podem haver alterações rápidas em poucas décadas (aumentando a discussão acerca do que é natural ou causado pelo homem).



Bangladesh’s average peak-summer temperature in May has climbed to 28.1 degrees Celsius (83 Fahrenheit) in 1990-2009 from 26.9 in 1900-1930, and could rise to 31.5 degrees in 2080-2099, World Bank data show. Average June rainfall has dropped to 467.1 millimeter from 517.5 in that time.

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...ce-bangladesh-farmers-to-look-inland-for-jobs


----------



## james (20 Dez 2015 às 01:17)

Já houve Dezembro com temperaturas acima da média noutros anos também.

E com temperaturas na primeira quinzena, por vezes a rondar os 20 graus ou mais.  Tudo bem, por vezes há anos assim.

Agora,  quando vejo a previsão do ECM a mais de 200 h, com temperaturas a rondar os 20 graus à entrada de Janeiro ( o período mais frio do ano)  já não sei o que diga.

Ainda estamos longe, por isso ainda passível de mudança, mas se se confirmar, vou ter que reconhecer que estaremos perante um estranho fenómeno e já muito pouco normal.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Dez 2015 às 01:20)

james disse:


> Já houve Dezembro com temperaturas acima da média noutros anos também.
> 
> E com temperaturas na primeira quinzena, por vezes a rondar os 20 graus ou mais.  Tudo bem, por vezes há anos assim.
> 
> ...


Se janeiro continuar assim sem frio, já nem sei o que pensar...podemos estar muito longe e não estou a fazer previsões nenhumas, mas se os meses mais frios têm temperaturas de 20°C como será o próximo verão?  Só mesmo se isto for tudo trocado e o verão for fresco mas duvido muito, penso é que seja igual ou ainda pior que este que passou...


----------



## rozzo (20 Dez 2015 às 01:54)

Até temos tido alguns anos recentes assim, quase sem inverno e depois quase sem Verão, falando em temperatura.O que não é assim tão estranho. Temos tido anos com zonal forte, que tendencialmente ameniza os extremos graças a fluxo atlântico, tanto em termos de extremos frios como quentes. Portanto não é nada linear esperar um verão muito quente só porque o inverno foi pouco frio..

De qualquer maneira, ainda nem sabemos como vai acabar o inverno, só para começar..

Por outro lado, o último Verão já não foi propriamente o padrão que referi, foi dominado por este padrão de dorsal que persiste, portanto quente, embora na altura de forma mais significativa para o lado de Espanha. Nesta altura convivem os dois padrões: dorsal aqui com tempo morno e maioritariamente seco, e zonal no Atlântico norte, com tempo ameno na maior parte da Europa como consequência. Portanto independentemente de como venha a ser o inverno, o verão seguinte também dependerá deste balanço entre os dois padrões, sendo portanto um total tiro no escuro saber se será quente ou não, e onde.

Vá, convenhamos... Qualquer previsão sazonal é essencialmente um tiro no escuro.. A meio ano então, é "bruxaria".


----------



## lserpa (20 Dez 2015 às 23:02)

Orion disse:


> Até valia a pena ir ao Corvo à procura de neve
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pois, saída de sonho mesmo  já ando desde ontem a cruzar os dedos hehehe


----------



## StormyAlentejo (20 Dez 2015 às 23:09)

Ontem ao cair da noite. Como podem ver, o trigo está baixo e a precisar de água urgentemente. Não é com as pingas de hoje que isto vai lá.
Começo a ficar pessimista em relação a este inverno, nem há barrancos a correr. Ou isto muda de uma forma que nos vai surpreender a todos, ou vamos ter tempo seco até ao verão.


----------



## lserpa (20 Dez 2015 às 23:10)

Digamos que o mountain forecast prevê 13cm de neve para o cabeço Gordo (Faial)  no dia 27, é mesmo uma saída de sonho lolol


----------



## AzoresPower (21 Dez 2015 às 00:00)

lserpa disse:


> Digamos que o mountain forecast prevê 13cm de neve para o cabeço Gordo (Faial)  no dia 27, é mesmo uma saída de sonho lolol



Então aqueles 4-5-4 são acumuláveis?


----------



## Orion (21 Dez 2015 às 00:29)

AzoresPower disse:


> Então aqueles 4-5-4 são acumuláveis?



Não. E 13 cm de neve do Faial é quase impossível. Só mesmo num cenário completamente aberrante. Se me garantissem 2 ou 3 cms de neve nos pontos mais altos da ilha (e se fosse na minha tanto melhor) aceitava já


----------



## lserpa (21 Dez 2015 às 00:33)

Orion disse:


> Não. E 13 cm de neve do Faial é quase impossível. Só mesmo num cenário completamente aberrante. Se me garantissem 2 ou 3 cms de neve nos pontos mais altos da ilha (e se fosse na minha tanto melhor) aceitava já


Já vi entradas menos propícias a deixar 2 ou 3 cm... Mas não quero criar expectativas, porque quase de certeza teria uma grande desilusão lololol


----------



## lserpa (21 Dez 2015 às 00:35)

AzoresPower disse:


> Então aqueles 4-5-4 são acumuláveis?


Só se a temperatura fosse constantemente inferior a 0, o que nem está previsto para já...


----------



## Dias Miguel (21 Dez 2015 às 08:48)

Tiagolco disse:


> Como o @rozzo mencionou, é melhor seguirmos outros modelos para não haver desilusões.



@Tiagolco nem mais, só coloquei mesmo o meteograma para ironizar as previsões do GFS. Todos já percebemos que o tempo está felizmente a mudar, mais em consonância com o Solstício de Inverno e a época do Natal


----------



## Dias Miguel (21 Dez 2015 às 08:52)

lserpa disse:


> Digamos que o mountain forecast prevê 13cm de neve para o cabeço Gordo (Faial)  no dia 27, é mesmo uma saída de sonho lolol



Off-Topic. Louco com anda o tempo, era engraçado ver a malta que gosta de umas férias na neve a invadir a ilha das Flores 
Espero fotos desse nevão  Cuidado com o Sku


----------



## StormyAlentejo (21 Dez 2015 às 15:53)

Tornado_de_Lisboa disse:


> Ultimamente acompanho o forum, embora nunca tenho escrito!
> Mas essa tua postura @Sunnyrainy  da tua parte começa a enjoar-me e sinceramente levou a que viesse aqui escrever.
> A meteorologia é uma ciência complexa e com inúmeras variáveis. De hoje para amanhã, basta um ou outro fator e os modelos tiram. Ora a seguir põem. Não podemos chamar a esse jogo simples resultado das "alterações climáticas"!
> Como já foi dito aqui inúmeras vezes por outro membros, este padrão não vai durar para sempre! Se não for agora será depois... mas a meteorologia é assim.
> ...



Eu acho que está mais que visto que o tempo já não é o que era, não percebo porquê tanto cepticismo. É certo que este padrão seco não vai durar para sempre, mas quando mudar, se mudar, não será como em invernos anteriores. Falo dos invernos de há 10/20 anos atrás em que chovia de forma controlada e prolongada, choviam dias seguidos quase sem interrupção. Agora nada disso acontece, pelo menos no Alentejo que conheço. Mais membros do Sul concordarão que mesmo não estando habituados a muita chuva, podemos afirmar que cada vez é mais escassa.

"O maior problema recai no fato de as condições meteorológicas do planeta terem se alterado por causa da mudança climática e as condições não são as mesmas de uma década e meia atrás: tendência geral para um aumento da temperatura do oceano, derretimento das geleiras do Ártico e diminuição de mais de 1 milhão de quilômetros quadrados da camada de neve no hemisfério norte.

A OMM teme que a interação entre o aquecimento global e o fenômeno possam ter efeitos desconhecidos e muito prejudiciais. Neste ano, o El Niño contribuiu para uma grande seca na América Central e acredita-se que em partes da América do Sul, especialmente no Equador e no Peru, possa provocar os mesmos desastres que no último grande episódio entre 1997-1998."
Fonte


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Dez 2015 às 19:33)

A Agencia Estatal de Meteorologia tem um novo formato, não sei se já viram:
http://www.aemet.es/es/portada


----------



## StormyAlentejo (22 Dez 2015 às 17:10)

"“Arctic amplification” of climate change remained in full swing in 2015. Broad areas of the Arctic were more than 5°F (3°C) warmer than average during the report card’s monitoring year (October 2014-September 2015), with temperatures over land areas record warm. The increase in temperature over Arctic regions continued to outpace the global average."







https://www.climate.gov/news-features/features/2015-arctic-report-card-visual-highlights


----------



## david 6 (22 Dez 2015 às 20:46)

vá lá que a temperatura baixou um bocado senão..


----------



## james (23 Dez 2015 às 16:09)

Afinal, o GFS e o ECM estiveram bem a modelar esta pequena depressão, que está e vai continuar a afetar até ao dia de amanhã o Norte, em especial. 

Já à muitas saídas atrás ( eu próprio tinha postado a referir - me à possibilidade de um Natal molhado) que estes 2 modelos tinham modelado a possibilidade de um pequeno evento,  principalmente no Litoral Norte,  nos dias anteriores ao Natal ( até à véspera) , desanuviando no dia de Natal. 

Os modelos acertaram em cheio. 

O que nos dá alguma esperança para a semana ( relativamente à precisão dos modelos) .


----------



## james (29 Dez 2015 às 23:54)

Impressionante como o Hemisfério Norte, Polo Norte incluído,  continua no geral com uma anomalia positiva na temperatura.  E a NAO a latitudes tão setentrionais. 

Estranho como não se vê, como é normal,  a lei da compensação.  Anomalias positivas na temperatura numas zonas compensadas por anomalias negativas noutras. 
Este "El nino " combinado,  possivelmente,  com as alterações climáticas está a ter um efeito incrível, que eu não imaginava que pudesse ter. 

Estou curioso como será a evolução a médio prazo quando o El nino terminar.


----------



## manelmeteo (30 Dez 2015 às 12:33)

james disse:


> Nas últimas saídas,  quer o GFS quer o ECM cortaram na precipitacao. Quando parecia que íamos entrar finalmente numa mudança de padrão, parece que   a partir do dia 4,  o AA parece querer recuperar a sua posição.
> Parece que anda sempre ao largo, não está fácil sairmos disto.
> 
> E as propalada entradas frias,  nem vê - las.


Desculpa lá, mas porque é que estás sempre a chorar? vais ter mais de 1 semana inteira de chuva com acumulados de 200mm ou mais, claro se se confirmar.
Vives numa das zonas mais chuvosas do pais, o que queres mais? já irrita.
Se vivesses no Algarve ou no Alentejo nem sei como seria.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Dez 2015 às 19:22)

Vamos lá ver se nos proximos meses volto a observar  paisagens congelantes deste genero...

Janeiro 2015


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Dez 2015 às 19:39)

manelmeteo disse:


> Desculpa lá, mas porque é que estás sempre a chorar? vais ter mais de 1 semana inteira de chuva com acumulados de 200mm ou mais, claro se se confirmar.
> Vives numa das zonas mais chuvosas do pais, o que queres mais? já irrita.
> Se vivesses no Algarve ou no Alentejo nem sei como seria.


Não vejo qualquer "choro" a respeito do que o James mencionou. Ele só está a constatar os factos. Para quê esse ódio todo?


----------

